# Wtt until may 2013!!!!



## jessicasmum

Hi :wave:

Me and my husband have only just to decided to bring our ttc date foward from december 2013 to may 2013 :happydance:
so i thought it would be nice to chat with others who are ttc around this time too :)
we will be ttc child number 2, we already have a girl so would love a boy this time :)

look forward to hearing from you all :)

heather



 Jessicasmum TTC #2 in may 

 MummyToAmberx TTC #3 in february 

 Vikster TTC #1 in august 

 Alyss TTC #1 in summer/fall? 

 Stacey_89 TTC #2 in april/may 

 x_amour TTC #3 in may 

 georgebaby1 TTC #2 in june 

 breavis TTC #4 in may 

 Welsh mtb TTC #2 in may 

 lau86 TTC #2 in may/june 

 EAandBA_TTC TTC #2 (after her :angel: in heaven) in may 

 30mummyof1 TTC #3 in april/may 

 wishuwerehere TTC #2 in april 

 pinhams TTC #3 in february 

 brenn09 TTC #1 in may 

 MacBabby TTC #1 in may 

 tweetybird818 TTC #1 in may 

 bumpin2012 TTC #2 in may/june 

 Lroxy2 TTC #1 in may 

 KalonKiki TTC #1 in september (NTNP in june-august) 

 Lubbird TTC #1 in june 

 mzswizz TTC #1 in april 

 CantHrdlyWait TTC #1 in may 

 Irish Eyes TTC #2 in may 

 nqhappy1 TTC #1 in july (first IVF cycle) 

 Sun_Flower TTC #2 in june or end of may (depending on OV) 

 stephaniexx TTC #3 in june 

 x Zaly x TTC #2 in april 

 puggyflump TTC #2 in february/march 

 magicstardust TTC #1 in april 

 LilOopsy TTC #2 in may 

 aidensxmomma TTC #4 in june 

 Pretty Sakura TTC #3 in may 

 fxmummyduck TTC #1 in april 

 amanda1989 TTC #2 in may 

 emz-amy TTC #3 in may 

 perfect plan TTC #1 in may (NTNP in april) 

 kitteykat2010 TTC #2 in december 2013 

 **angel** NTNP #3 in june 

 candyem TTC #2 in may 

 SisterRose TTC #2 in february 

 Hamtowngirl TTC # 1 in april 

 Delamere19 TTC # 2 in may 

 babe2ooo TTC #2 in may 

 kimmers1786 TTC #1 in june 

 hulahoop09 TTC #2 in may 

 PinkDragonfly TTC #1 in april/may (maybe, trying to persuade husband :) ) 

 Mrs Dragonfly TTC #1 in may (TTC on honeymoon) 

 Chazzmatazz TTC #1 in may 

 dcm_mw12 TTC #1 in april/may 

 Chulie TTC #2 in april/may 

 Allforthegirl TTC #6 (after :angel: ) in may 

 Lozzy203 TTC #2 in may/june 

 Buddysmum89 TTC #2 in may 

 Rhi_Rhi1 TTC #2 in april 

 Movinmama TTC #4 in june/july 

 EarthMama TTC #3 (after MC :angel: ) in april/may 

 MarineWAG TTC #2 in may 

 Mies TTC #1 in april 

 Nearlymarried TTC #3 in april 

 lovepink TTC #2 in may


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hello

fantastic news for you! u bet your even more excited. we start feb but i could still be around by may seems i've just came off depo could take upto year before my periods return, be #3 for us x


----------



## vikster

Exciting news! We are TTC from August 2013 so slightly behind you but it would be nice to have a TTC and hopefully bump buddy xx


----------



## Alyss

That's great news! I'm excited for you!

We don't have a TTC date set in stone, but I told hubby that I would like to start trying in the summer/fall months after I graduate in May next year. Fingers-crossed x


----------



## Stacey_89

Exciting :)
This is the time we will be trying to, well around april/may time :) and also trying for our second we have a girl too so hoping for a boy this time... Obviously will be happy to get a healthy baby no matter the gender.


----------



## x__amour

Hi chicky! We're TTC May '13 tooooo! :D


----------



## georgebaby1

we will be ttc hopefully in june 13 still to get my oh to agree as he thinks it will be dec 13 im still on the implant do yyou think i need to have taken out before june or just in may ?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I got preg 6wks after implant was removed :)


----------



## breavis

Hi Ladies,

I just made a post about WTT May 2013 and then found this one. We are going to start trying in May as well. We will be trying for baby #4. I have 2 boys and 1 girl so I'm hoping for another girl. It will be fun to see how things go with all of us trying in the same month. Only 7 months away! :happydance:


----------



## jessicasmum

MummyToAmberx said:


> Hello
> 
> fantastic news for you! u bet your even more excited. we start feb but i could still be around by may seems i've just came off depo could take upto year before my periods return, be #3 for us x

Thank you :) are you hoping for a boy or girl this time? i keep thinking this time i will take longer to get pregnant because my periods aren't so regular but hoping they will improve with the weight lose, i got pregnant with my daughter within 2 weeks of trying.


----------



## jessicasmum

vikster said:


> Exciting news! We are TTC from August 2013 so slightly behind you but it would be nice to have a TTC and hopefully bump buddy xx

Thank you :) yeah would be great to be TTC and fingers crossed bump buddies, i see you live in cheshire too :)
what sex will you be hoping for or are you team yellow?


----------



## jessicasmum

Alyss said:


> That's great news! I'm excited for you!
> 
> We don't have a TTC date set in stone, but I told hubby that I would like to start trying in the summer/fall months after I graduate in May next year. Fingers-crossed x

Thank you :) Good luck for graduation in may :thumbup: fingers crossed for TTC date soon after :)
what sex are you hoping for for your first or are you team yellow?


----------



## jessicasmum

Stacey_89 said:


> Exciting :)
> This is the time we will be trying to, well around april/may time :) and also trying for our second we have a girl too so hoping for a boy this time... Obviously will be happy to get a healthy baby no matter the gender.

Thank you :) yeah obviously we feel the same as long as the baby is healthy, i think im more for wanting a boy more than my husband would of thought it would of been the other way round :) our daughter has always been a daddies girl though :)


----------



## jessicasmum

x__amour said:


> Hi chicky! We're TTC May '13 tooooo! :D

Welcome! the more the merrier!! which sex are you hoping for or :yellow: ?


----------



## jessicasmum

georgebaby1 said:


> we will be ttc hopefully in june 13 still to get my oh to agree as he thinks it will be dec 13 im still on the implant do yyou think i need to have taken out before june or just in may ?

Welcome! :) fingers crossed your oh agrees to june 2013, do you think he will agree to earlier date or is there things that your wanting to do that might not fit in to the shorter time scale? sorry if im being too nosy :)
are you hoping for a boy,girl or are you :yellow: ?
sorry ive never had an implant and dont really know anything about them only ever been on the pill, looks like MummyToAmberX knows though :)


----------



## jessicasmum

breavis said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just made a post about WTT May 2013 and then found this one. We are going to start trying in May as well. We will be trying for baby #4. I have 2 boys and 1 girl so I'm hoping for another girl. It will be fun to see how things go with all of us trying in the same month. Only 7 months away! :happydance:

Welcome! :) be really nice if we can all be support for each other for the remainder of our WTT journey and hopefully we could move over to TTC together :thumbup:


----------



## Welsh mtb

Hi there, I am WTT for May 2013 too! I also have a little girl and she is eight months old. I would love a little boy next time around but will be thrilled for a healthy baby either way. I was lucky enough to conceive within the the first cycle last time but I wonder how long it will take this time.......So excited! x


----------



## jessicasmum

Welsh mtb said:


> Hi there, I am WTT for May 2013 too! I also have a little girl and she is eight months old. I would love a little boy next time around but will be thrilled for a healthy baby either way. I was lucky enough to conceive within the the first cycle last time but I wonder how long it will take this time.......So excited! x

Hi :wave: I was exactly the same conceived quite quick first time but i have a feeling it will take longer this time.
How do you plan to pass the WTT time until May? same question to everyone, do you have a list of things to achieve before TTC?


----------



## georgebaby1

trying to be in a better financial situation so i wouldnt have to work as childcare for 2 would be too expensive or so when charlie gets his free nursery, i just have a feling its not going to be easy ttc and i have some weight to loose before ttc but im hopng for starting in june when lil man turns 2. in regards to boy/girl im not really bothered i love my little man and wouldnt mind if we had another boy tbh. what about you anything youtrying to acheve before may ??


----------



## lau86

Hello! Can I join? Think we're gonna ttc may/ June time 2013. Seems so far away but I know it'll go quick! We've got a 13 month old son so if I was to say a preference I would say we'd like a girl next time but another boy would be lovely too!


----------



## jessicasmum

georgebaby1 said:


> trying to be in a better financial situation so i wouldnt have to work as childcare for 2 would be too expensive or so when charlie gets his free nursery, i just have a feling its not going to be easy ttc and i have some weight to loose before ttc but im hopng for starting in june when lil man turns 2. in regards to boy/girl im not really bothered i love my little man and wouldnt mind if we had another boy tbh. what about you anything youtrying to acheve before may ??

Yeah nursery fees are a joke, at least with my daughter being in school we wont have that to worry about. 
i have a lot of weight to lose myself and not quite sure i will manage to lose it all by may, i worked it out to be 3 pounds a week i would need to lose and i know thats not the recommended amount, i will just have to try my best :)
do you have much weight to lose? is there a certain diet you'll be doing or just cutting down? im just eating more healthy really.
other than losing weight we are needing to decorate the whole house but some of that can be done while im pregnant i think. would like to save a little.
:awww: your little man is a cutie in your profile pick :)


----------



## jessicasmum

lau86 said:


> Hello! Can I join? Think we're gonna ttc may/ June time 2013. Seems so far away but I know it'll go quick! We've got a 13 month old son so if I was to say a preference I would say we'd like a girl next time but another boy would be lovely too!

Hi :wave: yeah sure you can join, the more the merrier :)
it will be here before we all know it, if the time goes as fast as this year has gone already.
is there anything you need/want to achieve before TTC?


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

We're waiting until May 2013 unless the doctor gives us the go ahead sooner!
It took 7 months to get pregnant the first time around... Which seemed like forever back then! 
Our son was born & passed away in May @26w... Not sure if I'm hoping for a boy or girl next time around.. May even attempt team yellow!

As far as passing the time - I spend too much time on BnB which makes WTT feel like it's lasting forever... But we're doing our kitchen remodel in January- so that should occupy some of my time :)


----------



## georgebaby1

jessicasmum said:


> georgebaby1 said:
> 
> 
> trying to be in a better financial situation so i wouldnt have to work as childcare for 2 would be too expensive or so when charlie gets his free nursery, i just have a feling its not going to be easy ttc and i have some weight to loose before ttc but im hopng for starting in june when lil man turns 2. in regards to boy/girl im not really bothered i love my little man and wouldnt mind if we had another boy tbh. what about you anything youtrying to acheve before may ??
> 
> Yeah nursery fees are a joke, at least with my daughter being in school we wont have that to worry about.
> i have a lot of weight to lose myself and not quite sure i will manage to lose it all by may, i worked it out to be 3 pounds a week i would need to lose and i know thats not the recommended amount, i will just have to try my best :)
> do you have much weight to lose? is there a certain diet you'll be doing or just cutting down? im just eating more healthy really.
> other than losing weight we are needing to decorate the whole house but some of that can be done while im pregnant i think. would like to save a little.
> :awww: your little man is a cutie in your profile pick :)Click to expand...


i have a lot of weight ideally about 5 stone and havent started doing anything differen yet, iguess im looking for some motiviation or inspiration or something lol i need to get my bum in gear though anything youl be doing ? yea i agree i could find loads to do if i looked but just need to loose some weight and make sure it wont impact lil man too much


----------



## georgebaby1

lau86 said:


> Hello! Can I join? Think we're gonna ttc may/ June time 2013. Seems so far away but I know it'll go quick! We've got a 13 month old son so if I was to say a preference I would say we'd like a girl next time but another boy would be lovely too!

im ttc around that time aswell my lil boy will be 2 on 2 of june so anytime there really. i think id be happy with either may keep lo a surprise team yellow next time.


----------



## jessicasmum

EAandBA_TTC said:


> We're waiting until May 2013 unless the doctor gives us the go ahead sooner!
> It took 7 months to get pregnant the first time around... Which seemed like forever back then!
> Our son was born & passed away in May @26w... Not sure if I'm hoping for a boy or girl next time around.. May even attempt team yellow!
> 
> As far as passing the time - I spend too much time on BnB which makes WTT feel like it's lasting forever... But we're doing our kitchen remodel in January- so that should occupy some of my time :)

Welcome to the thread :) i hope you dont mind but i read your post about how you lost grayson. i am so sorry for your loss, such an awful thing to have gone through :hugs: really puts my troubles in to perspective.
I also spend too much time on BnB, it makes it feel longer as i look at my TTC ticker counting down each day :)


----------



## jessicasmum

georgebaby1 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgebaby1 said:
> 
> 
> trying to be in a better financial situation so i wouldnt have to work as childcare for 2 would be too expensive or so when charlie gets his free nursery, i just have a feling its not going to be easy ttc and i have some weight to loose before ttc but im hopng for starting in june when lil man turns 2. in regards to boy/girl im not really bothered i love my little man and wouldnt mind if we had another boy tbh. what about you anything youtrying to acheve before may ??
> 
> Yeah nursery fees are a joke, at least with my daughter being in school we wont have that to worry about.
> i have a lot of weight to lose myself and not quite sure i will manage to lose it all by may, i worked it out to be 3 pounds a week i would need to lose and i know thats not the recommended amount, i will just have to try my best :)
> do you have much weight to lose? is there a certain diet you'll be doing or just cutting down? im just eating more healthy really.
> other than losing weight we are needing to decorate the whole house but some of that can be done while im pregnant i think. would like to save a little.
> :awww: your little man is a cutie in your profile pick :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have a lot of weight ideally about 5 stone and havent started doing anything differen yet, iguess im looking for some motiviation or inspiration or something lol i need to get my bum in gear though anything youl be doing ? yea i agree i could find loads to do if i looked but just need to loose some weight and make sure it wont impact lil man too muchClick to expand...

if i would lose the weight i said 3 pounds a week for 30 weeks (which takes me to my TTC date) i would of lost 6 stone 6 pounds. a hell of a lot i know and i will just about be in the normal weight zone then for my height of 5 ft 7.
im the same looking for motivation, hoping that i will get inspired by other ladies on here wanting to lose weight :) im losing weight with my husband but its hard as if one of us starts craving junk food and mentions it then we both seem to give into it. i need a kick up the bum :haha: or may will definitely be off the cards for TTC.


----------



## lau86

EAandBA_TTC said:


> We're waiting until May 2013 unless the doctor gives us the go ahead sooner!
> It took 7 months to get pregnant the first time around... Which seemed like forever back then!
> Our son was born & passed away in May @26w... Not sure if I'm hoping for a boy or girl next time around.. May even attempt team yellow!
> 
> As far as passing the time - I spend too much time on BnB which makes WTT feel like it's lasting forever... But we're doing our kitchen remodel in January- so that should occupy some of my time :)

Aww I'm so sorry for your loss, fingers cross you get the go ahead soon and get a nice bfp!


----------



## lau86

jessicasmum said:


> lau86 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! Can I join? Think we're gonna ttc may/ June time 2013. Seems so far away but I know it'll go quick! We've got a 13 month old son so if I was to say a preference I would say we'd like a girl next time but another boy would be lovely too!
> 
> Hi :wave: yeah sure you can join, the more the merrier :)
> it will be here before we all know it, if the time goes as fast as this year has gone already.
> is there anything you need/want to achieve before TTC?Click to expand...

With my job I'm still training so I want to be a bit further along before having no. 2, also could do with saving some money! What about you?


----------



## lau86

georgebaby1 said:


> lau86 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! Can I join? Think we're gonna ttc may/ June time 2013. Seems so far away but I know it'll go quick! We've got a 13 month old son so if I was to say a preference I would say we'd like a girl next time but another boy would be lovely too!
> 
> im ttc around that time aswell my lil boy will be 2 on 2 of june so anytime there really. i think id be happy with either may keep lo a surprise team yellow next time.Click to expand...

I definitely couldn't be team yellow, the suspense would kill me! Luckily hubby is the Same! I think around 2-3 years is a great age gap


----------



## jessicasmum

lau86 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lau86 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! Can I join? Think we're gonna ttc may/ June time 2013. Seems so far away but I know it'll go quick! We've got a 13 month old son so if I was to say a preference I would say we'd like a girl next time but another boy would be lovely too!
> 
> Hi :wave: yeah sure you can join, the more the merrier :)
> it will be here before we all know it, if the time goes as fast as this year has gone already.
> is there anything you need/want to achieve before TTC?Click to expand...
> 
> With my job I'm still training so I want to be a bit further along before having no. 2, also could do with saving some money! What about you?Click to expand...

i need to lose a lot of weight, decorate the whole house, hopefully put a little bit of money aside and i have health issues that im getting help for at the moment.
what job are you training for?


----------



## jessicasmum

lau86 said:


> georgebaby1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lau86 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! Can I join? Think we're gonna ttc may/ June time 2013. Seems so far away but I know it'll go quick! We've got a 13 month old son so if I was to say a preference I would say we'd like a girl next time but another boy would be lovely too!
> 
> im ttc around that time aswell my lil boy will be 2 on 2 of june so anytime there really. i think id be happy with either may keep lo a surprise team yellow next time.Click to expand...
> 
> I definitely couldn't be team yellow, the suspense would kill me! Luckily hubby is the Same! I think around 2-3 years is a great age gapClick to expand...

Im the same couldnt be team yellow im too impatient lol. my husband the same as me but cant say the same for the rest of my family, when was pregnant with my daughter we told everyone it was a girl but couldnt tell my dad because he didnt want to know, well i think i will just find out and not tell any of the family next time, might be a safer bet :haha:


----------



## Welsh mtb

Well to pass the time before May I am going to lose 2 stone (ok more likely 1 stone!) and we are selling our house and looking for a bigger one. That should keep me busy. Also my brother and his wife have a baby due in may so that is something to look forward to as well as TTC, other peoples pregnancies always seem to fly by so I reckon the time should pass quite quickly xxx


----------



## 3Beans

May 2013 was our TTC date as well. Imagine my surprise when I get a BFP last week......


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

> Welcome to the thread :) i hope you dont mind put i read your post about how you lost grayson. i am so sorry for your loss, such an awful thing to have gone through :hugs: really puts my troubles in to perspective.
> I also spend too much time on BnB, it makes it feel longer as i look at my TTC ticker counting down each day :)

I appreciate you taking the time to acknowledge my son & our journey...
It's definately been quite the journey so far... Just proof that making it past 1st Tri doesn't guarentee you'll bring home a healthy baby - life's too unpredictable for that...

I'm trying to get into the mideset of every other WTTer / TTCer... I'm nervous, anxious, excited! So while each of our past shapes where we are mentally & physically right now - we're all counting down until we're knocked up again! I had terrible morning sickness throughout my entire pregnancy last time... Currently I think - I'll throw up everyday, I just want a healthy baby... I'm sure when the time comes I'll be cursing to not throw up again!

Where's everyone from? I'm currently live outside Boston, MA, USA.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

> i have a lot of weight ideally about 5 stone and havent started doing anything differen yet, iguess im looking for some motiviation or inspiration or something lol i need to get my bum in gear though anything youl be doing ? yea i agree i could find loads to do if i looked but just need to loose some weight and make sure it wont impact lil man too much

try c25k.com
It's a couch to 5K program... I have a free app on my IPhone - there's also a Droid one - 
The program is 3 times a week, 30 mins a session... 9 weeks...
I'm not a runner by any means, but I'm enjoying this program... it tells me when to do, what to do... And it's pretty low impact on my body...

It starts off slow - 90 seconds of walking - 60 seconds of jogging... And by the end of 9 weeks you're running the whole way!

Good luck!


----------



## georgebaby1

thanks il look at that


----------



## georgebaby1

jessicasmum said:


> georgebaby1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgebaby1 said:
> 
> 
> trying to be in a better financial situation so i wouldnt have to work as childcare for 2 would be too expensive or so when charlie gets his free nursery, i just have a feling its not going to be easy ttc and i have some weight to loose before ttc but im hopng for starting in june when lil man turns 2. in regards to boy/girl im not really bothered i love my little man and wouldnt mind if we had another boy tbh. what about you anything youtrying to acheve before may ??
> 
> Yeah nursery fees are a joke, at least with my daughter being in school we wont have that to worry about.
> i have a lot of weight to lose myself and not quite sure i will manage to lose it all by may, i worked it out to be 3 pounds a week i would need to lose and i know thats not the recommended amount, i will just have to try my best :)
> do you have much weight to lose? is there a certain diet you'll be doing or just cutting down? im just eating more healthy really.
> other than losing weight we are needing to decorate the whole house but some of that can be done while im pregnant i think. would like to save a little.
> :awww: your little man is a cutie in your profile pick :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have a lot of weight ideally about 5 stone and havent started doing anything differen yet, iguess im looking for some motiviation or inspiration or something lol i need to get my bum in gear though anything youl be doing ? yea i agree i could find loads to do if i looked but just need to loose some weight and make sure it wont impact lil man too muchClick to expand...
> 
> if i would lose the weight i said 3 pounds a week for 30 weeks (which takes me to my TTC date) i would of lost 6 stone 6 pounds. a hell of a lot i know and i will just about be in the normal weight zone then for my height of 5 ft 7.
> im the same looking for motivation, hoping that i will get inspired by other ladies on here wanting to lose weight :) im losing weight with my husband but its hard as if one of us starts craving junk food and mentions it then we both seem to give into it. i need a kick up the bum :haha: or may will definitely be off the cards for TTC.Click to expand...

maybe we should team up and be weight loss buddies and try and motivate eachother lol ?


----------



## jessicasmum

Welsh mtb said:


> Well to pass the time before May I am going to lose 2 stone (ok more likely 1 stone!) and we are selling our house and looking for a bigger one. That should keep me busy. Also my brother and his wife have a baby due in may so that is something to look forward to as well as TTC, other peoples pregnancies always seem to fly by so I reckon the time should pass quite quickly xxx

Are you doing a particular diet or just going to control portion size? good luck with the weight loss :thumbup: wish i only had a stone or 2 to lose but i know its my own fault :(
how exciting your going to have a niece/nephew in may :) i know it does feel everyone elses pregnancy goes by so quickly.


----------



## jessicasmum

3Beans said:


> May 2013 was our TTC date as well. Imagine my surprise when I get a BFP last week......

Congratulations!! what a lovely surprise :) I hope you have a happy pregnancy :) what sex are you hoping for this time?


----------



## jessicasmum

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Welcome to the thread :) i hope you dont mind put i read your post about how you lost grayson. i am so sorry for your loss, such an awful thing to have gone through :hugs: really puts my troubles in to perspective.
> I also spend too much time on BnB, it makes it feel longer as i look at my TTC ticker counting down each day :)
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to acknowledge my son & our journey...
> It's definately been quite the journey so far... Just proof that making it past 1st Tri doesn't guarentee you'll bring home a healthy baby - life's too unpredictable for that...
> 
> I'm trying to get into the mideset of every other WTTer / TTCer... I'm nervous, anxious, excited! So while each of our past shapes where we are mentally & physically right now - we're all counting down until we're knocked up again! I had terrible morning sickness throughout my entire pregnancy last time... Currently I think - I'll throw up everyday, I just want a healthy baby... I'm sure when the time comes I'll be cursing to not throw up again!
> 
> Where's everyone from? I'm currently live outside Boston, MA, USA.Click to expand...

:hugs: i hope you find support and comfort from me and the other ladies here :)
im from north west of England, im in a town called warrington.


----------



## x__amour

jessicasmum said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Hi chicky! We're TTC May '13 tooooo! :D
> 
> Welcome! the more the merrier!! which sex are you hoping for or :yellow: ?Click to expand...

Not sure! DH and I have always wanted OOE but now that I have a girl, all I KNOW is girl, kwim? DH REALLY wants a boy but I'm okay with whatever! :D


----------



## jessicasmum

georgebaby1 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgebaby1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgebaby1 said:
> 
> 
> trying to be in a better financial situation so i wouldnt have to work as childcare for 2 would be too expensive or so when charlie gets his free nursery, i just have a feling its not going to be easy ttc and i have some weight to loose before ttc but im hopng for starting in june when lil man turns 2. in regards to boy/girl im not really bothered i love my little man and wouldnt mind if we had another boy tbh. what about you anything youtrying to acheve before may ??
> 
> Yeah nursery fees are a joke, at least with my daughter being in school we wont have that to worry about.
> i have a lot of weight to lose myself and not quite sure i will manage to lose it all by may, i worked it out to be 3 pounds a week i would need to lose and i know thats not the recommended amount, i will just have to try my best :)
> do you have much weight to lose? is there a certain diet you'll be doing or just cutting down? im just eating more healthy really.
> other than losing weight we are needing to decorate the whole house but some of that can be done while im pregnant i think. would like to save a little.
> :awww: your little man is a cutie in your profile pick :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have a lot of weight ideally about 5 stone and havent started doing anything differen yet, iguess im looking for some motiviation or inspiration or something lol i need to get my bum in gear though anything youl be doing ? yea i agree i could find loads to do if i looked but just need to loose some weight and make sure it wont impact lil man too muchClick to expand...
> 
> if i would lose the weight i said 3 pounds a week for 30 weeks (which takes me to my TTC date) i would of lost 6 stone 6 pounds. a hell of a lot i know and i will just about be in the normal weight zone then for my height of 5 ft 7.
> im the same looking for motivation, hoping that i will get inspired by other ladies on here wanting to lose weight :) im losing weight with my husband but its hard as if one of us starts craving junk food and mentions it then we both seem to give into it. i need a kick up the bum :haha: or may will definitely be off the cards for TTC.Click to expand...
> 
> maybe we should team up and be weight loss buddies and try and motivate eachother lol ?Click to expand...

Yeah might be a good idea :) not had a good day today with dieting :(
do you ever go on to the dieting forum on here?


----------



## jessicasmum

x__amour said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Hi chicky! We're TTC May '13 tooooo! :D
> 
> Welcome! the more the merrier!! which sex are you hoping for or :yellow: ?Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure! DH and I have always wanted OOE but now that I have a girl, all I KNOW is girl, kwim? DH REALLY wants a boy but I'm okay with whatever! :DClick to expand...

i always thought i wanted just the 2, OOE also but ive changed my mind in recent months i would like more than 2, this might change back again after finally having the 2nd :haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

QUESTION TO EVERYONE; Do you all plan to take folic acid or prenatal vitamins before TTC? and when do you plan to start taking them?
ive read somewhere they say 6 months before you start TTC, i didnt really have much planning before i had my daughter so didnt take anything until after i was pregnant. i would like to be more prepared this time so was wondering what others were planning on doing.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

I take a prenatal from GNC that has no iron, and then a separate slow release iron pill as the iron in the prenatal makes me nauseous. I also take dH+a, all over the counter. I've been taking them right along, although not at consistently as when I'm TTC...


----------



## georgebaby1

il start taking folic acid a few month before. i dont really go on the forum here for dieting tbh


----------



## jessicasmum

Im just coming to an end of taking iron and folic acid as my blood test proved that my poor diet is taking an affect :( i will have to have my bloods re checked in the next couple of weeks.
Ive been looking at pregnacare conception vitamins, so will ask my GP a bit closer to time about these maybe. i saw also they have pregnacare wellman but i some how doubt my husband will be on board with this :haha:


----------



## lau86

Wow prenatals for 6 months before ttc seems a long time? Last time I started taking them at the time I started ttc and will be doing the same this time x


----------



## jessicasmum

lau86 said:


> Wow prenatals for 6 months before ttc seems a long time? Last time I started taking them at the time I started ttc and will be doing the same this time x

Maybe i shouldn't always believe what i read on the internet :haha: i did think it sounded a bit much 6 months before, i think i would like to start taking something before hand though even if its just folic acid.
which prenatals did you take/plan to take?


----------



## lau86

Last time I took pregnacare I think it's called!


----------



## georgebaby1

i can officially join ladies spoke to oh last night agreed important having the implant out end of April and seeing what happens. don't think will start going crazy trying taking ovation tests etc until after a few months. just need to loose some weight now so im going to hire a exercise bike i think and cut the calories sooo excited


----------



## jessicasmum

lau86 said:


> Last time I took pregnacare I think it's called!

Their the ones i was looking at the pregnacare, wasn't sure if can take these ones before trying though.


----------



## jessicasmum

georgebaby1 said:


> i can officially join ladies spoke to oh last night agreed important having the implant out end of April and seeing what happens. don't think will start going crazy trying taking ovation tests etc until after a few months. just need to loose some weight now so im going to hire a exercise bike i think and cut the calories sooo excited

:yipee: So please for you :) Isn't it exciting!
Ive got to be more serious now with the dieting, i have got an exercise bike but its at my inlaws because we havent got the space at the moment. i will start using cross trainer (this is good because it folds for easier storage),weights and exercise games im got for the wii


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: can i join you ladies?

wtt for number 3! Planning to stop taking pill in Jan and start ttc in April/May. The wait drives me crazy sometimes but it will give us the same gap again. Hoping for a girl to join my 2 boys, just need to read up on the ways to sway things! :)


----------



## lau86

Hi Georgebaby1 and 30mummyof1! It so exciting getting a nice big group together then hopefully we can all be bump buddies!


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> :hi: can i join you ladies?
> 
> wtt for number 3! Planning to stop taking pill in Jan and start ttc in April/May. The wait drives me crazy sometimes but it will give us the same gap again. Hoping for a girl to join my 2 boys, just need to read up on the ways to sway things! :)

Hi and welcome to the group :) I see that you used hypnobirthing, this is something that i feel id like to try this time around after having a very stressful traumatic birth with my daughter. how was your experience doing this? did you use this with both of your pregnancies/labours? hope you don't mind me asking :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

jessicasmum said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: can i join you ladies?
> 
> wtt for number 3! Planning to stop taking pill in Jan and start ttc in April/May. The wait drives me crazy sometimes but it will give us the same gap again. Hoping for a girl to join my 2 boys, just need to read up on the ways to sway things! :)
> 
> Hi and welcome to the group :) I see that you used hypnobirthing, this is something that i feel id like to try this time around after having a very stressful traumatic birth with my daughter. how was your experience doing this? did you use this with both of your pregnancies/labours? hope you don't mind me asking :)Click to expand...

Not at all hun, yes i used it with both labours. I had great experiences with both, they were totally different labours but still drug free. 
With Thomas once i was in the birthing pool i can honestly say once i was able to use the techniques i wasn't in pain just feeling loads of pressure. I had to get out at 10cm as he was stuck but i still felt fine! 
The 2nd time the labour was so much quicker, so i did feel pain but still felt in control of it. 
My inital reason for doing it was because i was so scared of labour, and didn't want to spend 9mths dreading it, so the fact i was able to do it drug free as well was just a bonus! I can't recommend it enough! any other questions just let me know hun :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hi everyone! We're wtt till april 2013 (after our wedding :D) and would love to chat to some others waiting...
I have been wtt since my daughter was born, so i'm super excited now our date is getting close!


----------



## pinhams

Hi Ladies!

Can i join in?

At the moment we are kind of NTNP, saying that were more not trying, using pull out method. I came off cerezette last month and my first cycle was 35 days long. So im pleased i have my cycles back (hopefully) 

Our aim is to hopefully TTC from Feb2013. 

Saying that if we get BFP after 1st month, we will then wait till August 2013. This will be our 3rd. I have a ds who is 4, a dd who is 20months. I fell preg with dd within 1st month ( lucky i kno) dont expect it to happen as easy this time. 

Anyway thats my story, sorry for the length!! :sleep: lol

:flower:


----------



## georgebaby1

welcome to both 30mummyof1 & wishyouwerehere. im interested to see how hypnobirthing is as well i was induced with my lil boy and didn't have a bad experience but i did use gas and air and diamorphine which i definantly don't want to use again.


----------



## lau86

hello wishuwerehere and pinhams! I'm attempting to do some work so i'll come back to this later hopefully!


----------



## 30mummyof1

georgebaby1 said:


> welcome to both 30mummyof1 & wishyouwerehere. im interested to see how hypnobirthing is as well i was induced with my lil boy and didn't have a bad experience but i did use gas and air and diamorphine which i definantly don't want to use again.

:hi: georgebaby, any questions feel free to ask :hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: can i join you ladies?
> 
> wtt for number 3! Planning to stop taking pill in Jan and start ttc in April/May. The wait drives me crazy sometimes but it will give us the same gap again. Hoping for a girl to join my 2 boys, just need to read up on the ways to sway things! :)
> 
> Hi and welcome to the group :) I see that you used hypnobirthing, this is something that i feel id like to try this time around after having a very stressful traumatic birth with my daughter. how was your experience doing this? did you use this with both of your pregnancies/labours? hope you don't mind me asking :)Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all hun, yes i used it with both labours. I had great experiences with both, they were totally different labours but still drug free.
> With Thomas once i was in the birthing pool i can honestly say once i was able to use the techniques i wasn't in pain just feeling loads of pressure. I had to get out at 10cm as he was stuck but i still felt fine!
> The 2nd time the labour was so much quicker, so i did feel pain but still felt in control of it.
> My inital reason for doing it was because i was so scared of labour, and didn't want to spend 9mths dreading it, so the fact i was able to do it drug free as well was just a bonus! I can't recommend it enough! any other questions just let me know hun :)Click to expand...

How did you learn about hypnobirthing? did you go to classes or learn yourself through books etc?


----------



## jessicasmum

wishuwerehere said:


> Hi everyone! We're wtt till april 2013 (after our wedding :D) and would love to chat to some others waiting...
> I have been wtt since my daughter was born, so i'm super excited now our date is getting close!

Hi and welcome :) bet your dead excited about the wedding! would you like a girl or boy for your 2nd?


----------



## jessicasmum

pinhams said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Can i join in?
> 
> At the moment we are kind of NTNP, saying that were more not trying, using pull out method. I came off cerezette last month and my first cycle was 35 days long. So im pleased i have my cycles back (hopefully)
> 
> Our aim is to hopefully TTC from Feb2013.
> 
> Saying that if we get BFP after 1st month, we will then wait till August 2013. This will be our 3rd. I have a ds who is 4, a dd who is 20months. I fell preg with dd within 1st month ( lucky i kno) dont expect it to happen as easy this time.
> 
> Anyway thats my story, sorry for the length!! :sleep: lol
> 
> :flower:

Hi and welcome :) i know i feel the same i conceived very quickly with my daughter but really dont think it would be so quick this time. are you hoping for boy,girl or :yellow: for your 3rd?


----------



## 30mummyof1

jessicasmum said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: can i join you ladies?
> 
> wtt for number 3! Planning to stop taking pill in Jan and start ttc in April/May. The wait drives me crazy sometimes but it will give us the same gap again. Hoping for a girl to join my 2 boys, just need to read up on the ways to sway things! :)
> 
> Hi and welcome to the group :) I see that you used hypnobirthing, this is something that i feel id like to try this time around after having a very stressful traumatic birth with my daughter. how was your experience doing this? did you use this with both of your pregnancies/labours? hope you don't mind me asking :)Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all hun, yes i used it with both labours. I had great experiences with both, they were totally different labours but still drug free.
> With Thomas once i was in the birthing pool i can honestly say once i was able to use the techniques i wasn't in pain just feeling loads of pressure. I had to get out at 10cm as he was stuck but i still felt fine!
> The 2nd time the labour was so much quicker, so i did feel pain but still felt in control of it.
> My inital reason for doing it was because i was so scared of labour, and didn't want to spend 9mths dreading it, so the fact i was able to do it drug free as well was just a bonus! I can't recommend it enough! any other questions just let me know hun :)Click to expand...
> 
> How did you learn about hypnobirthing? did you go to classes or learn yourself through books etc?Click to expand...

I had a lady come round and teach myself and my oh. Think it was 4 sessions of 2hrs. We had to pay but i did hear a rumor that the nhs had started holding classes. For my 2nd i just re-read the book and listened to the cd's to remind myself of the techniques. You need to do that alongside the classes as often as possible, daily if you can especially in the last few weeks.
Some people just read the books/listen to cds but i think it would depend how good you are at motivating yourself as you really can't slack if you want it to work. :shrug: I would defo recommend classes, either individual or group just to make sure you understand the concepts fully but of course its up to you :)


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: can i join you ladies?
> 
> wtt for number 3! Planning to stop taking pill in Jan and start ttc in April/May. The wait drives me crazy sometimes but it will give us the same gap again. Hoping for a girl to join my 2 boys, just need to read up on the ways to sway things! :)
> 
> Hi and welcome to the group :) I see that you used hypnobirthing, this is something that i feel id like to try this time around after having a very stressful traumatic birth with my daughter. how was your experience doing this? did you use this with both of your pregnancies/labours? hope you don't mind me asking :)Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all hun, yes i used it with both labours. I had great experiences with both, they were totally different labours but still drug free.
> With Thomas once i was in the birthing pool i can honestly say once i was able to use the techniques i wasn't in pain just feeling loads of pressure. I had to get out at 10cm as he was stuck but i still felt fine!
> The 2nd time the labour was so much quicker, so i did feel pain but still felt in control of it.
> My inital reason for doing it was because i was so scared of labour, and didn't want to spend 9mths dreading it, so the fact i was able to do it drug free as well was just a bonus! I can't recommend it enough! any other questions just let me know hun :)Click to expand...
> 
> How did you learn about hypnobirthing? did you go to classes or learn yourself through books etc?Click to expand...
> 
> I had a lady come round and teach myself and my oh. Think it was 4 sessions of 2hrs. We had to pay but i did hear a rumor that the nhs had started holding classes. For my 2nd i just re-read the book and listened to the cd's to remind myself of the techniques. You need to do that alongside the classes as often as possible, daily if you can especially in the last few weeks.
> Some people just read the books/listen to cds but i think it would depend how good you are at motivating yourself as you really can't slack if you want it to work. :shrug: I would defo recommend classes, either individual or group just to make sure you understand the concepts fully but of course its up to you :)Click to expand...

Thanks for the info :thumbup: did have quick look at classes and 1 to 1 but did seem quite expensive, hopefully nhs have started to offer classes :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just googled it and the nhs decided to do a 18mth trial in the north west starting last year, so when the time comes it would definitely be worth asking your midwife :thumbup: to see if anything has come from it :)


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Hurricane Sandy! Not to bad so far...


----------



## pinhams

jessicasmum said:


> pinhams said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Can i join in?
> 
> At the moment we are kind of NTNP, saying that were more not trying, using pull out method. I came off cerezette last month and my first cycle was 35 days long. So im pleased i have my cycles back (hopefully)
> 
> Our aim is to hopefully TTC from Feb2013.
> 
> Saying that if we get BFP after 1st month, we will then wait till August 2013. This will be our 3rd. I have a ds who is 4, a dd who is 20months. I fell preg with dd within 1st month ( lucky i kno) dont expect it to happen as easy this time.
> 
> Anyway thats my story, sorry for the length!! :sleep: lol
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Hi and welcome :) i know i feel the same i conceived very quickly with my daughter but really dont think it would be so quick this time. are you hoping for boy,girl or :yellow: for your 3rd?Click to expand...

I suppose its one of those things we really dont have any control over, is it so hopefully we will both be lucky and conveive quickly again.

I think im team yellow. At first we wanted another boy but Im really not first. My husband seems to want another boy. How about u? x


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> Just googled it and the nhs decided to do a 18mth trial in the north west starting last year, so when the time comes it would definitely be worth asking your midwife :thumbup: to see if anything has come from it :)

Thank you for looking :hugs: i think it would be great if they do offer it, will definitely ask my midwife when the time comes :)


----------



## jessicasmum

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Hurricane Sandy! Not to bad so far...

Fingers crossed it stays that way where you and your family are :hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

pinhams said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinhams said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Can i join in?
> 
> At the moment we are kind of NTNP, saying that were more not trying, using pull out method. I came off cerezette last month and my first cycle was 35 days long. So im pleased i have my cycles back (hopefully)
> 
> Our aim is to hopefully TTC from Feb2013.
> 
> Saying that if we get BFP after 1st month, we will then wait till August 2013. This will be our 3rd. I have a ds who is 4, a dd who is 20months. I fell preg with dd within 1st month ( lucky i kno) dont expect it to happen as easy this time.
> 
> Anyway thats my story, sorry for the length!! :sleep: lol
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Hi and welcome :) i know i feel the same i conceived very quickly with my daughter but really dont think it would be so quick this time. are you hoping for boy,girl or :yellow: for your 3rd?Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose its one of those things we really dont have any control over, is it so hopefully we will both be lucky and conveive quickly again.
> 
> I think im team yellow. At first we wanted another boy but Im really not first. My husband seems to want another boy. How about u? xClick to expand...

I hope we do conceive quickly too :) i would like a boy next as i already have a girl, i think my husband feels the same but not as strongly as me. obviously as long as the baby is healthy is the main thing though :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Hows everyone today? :) has anyone started thinking of names for their future baby yet?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i have, although not sharing with my oh until baby pops out..as after ds2 i think that's the way to do it to get my own way! :haha:
Amelia or Lily for a girl and Oliver for a boy :) How about you?


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> Yes i have, although not sharing with my oh until baby pops out..as after ds2 i think that's the way to do it to get my own way! :haha:
> Amelia or Lily for a girl and Oliver for a boy :) How about you?

Aww i quite like Amelia, my husband said he liked it a couple of months ago i hadnt really thought of it before then.
I like Harry/Henry,Leo and Joseph for a boy and i like Jasmine,Maisy and Chloe for a girl. my husband agrees on a name then not long after he says oh ive gone off the name now :growlmad: lol. we want definitely the middle name Ella for the girl which is after my late grandma, our daughter Jessica has the middle name June after my other late grandma so thought it was only fitting to do the same. :)


----------



## lau86

jessicasmum said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> Yes i have, although not sharing with my oh until baby pops out..as after ds2 i think that's the way to do it to get my own way! :haha:
> Amelia or Lily for a girl and Oliver for a boy :) How about you?
> 
> Aww i quite like Amelia, my husband said he liked it a couple of months ago i hadnt really thought of it before then.
> I like Harry/Henry,Leo and Joseph for a boy and i like Jasmine,Maisy and Chloe for a girl. my husband agrees on a name then not long after he says oh ive gone off the name now :growlmad: lol. we want definitely the middle name Ella for the girl which is after my late grandma, our daughter Jessica has the middle name June after my other late grandma so thought it was only fitting to do the same. :)Click to expand...

Funny that as we had Harry, Leo and Joseph on the list for our little boy, Leo and Joseph were front runners and eventually settled on Joseph! It's a gorgeous name. For girls we liked Isabella and eleanor, I don't think we'd go with Isabella now it's too popular although it's beautiful. I also like orlaith and Charlotte. It's easier once you've got one LO I think as the names are better if they go together if you get me?


----------



## georgebaby1

for girls before we had our lilboy we liked ella, my cousin then called her daughter bella so thats out f question we also liked lola but we have a lil boy now called charlie so you knw lol. for boys i like harry but my friends lil boy s called harry so i have no idea what wel call our next one,


----------



## jessicasmum

lau86 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> Yes i have, although not sharing with my oh until baby pops out..as after ds2 i think that's the way to do it to get my own way! :haha:
> Amelia or Lily for a girl and Oliver for a boy :) How about you?
> 
> Aww i quite like Amelia, my husband said he liked it a couple of months ago i hadnt really thought of it before then.
> I like Harry/Henry,Leo and Joseph for a boy and i like Jasmine,Maisy and Chloe for a girl. my husband agrees on a name then not long after he says oh ive gone off the name now :growlmad: lol. we want definitely the middle name Ella for the girl which is after my late grandma, our daughter Jessica has the middle name June after my other late grandma so thought it was only fitting to do the same. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Funny that as we had Harry, Leo and Joseph on the list for our little boy, Leo and Joseph were front runners and eventually settled on Joseph! It's a gorgeous name. For girls we liked Isabella and eleanor, I don't think we'd go with Isabella now it's too popular although it's beautiful. I also like orlaith and Charlotte. It's easier once you've got one LO I think as the names are better if they go together if you get me?Click to expand...

Oh isn't that really weird we had all 3 same choices for boys name :wacko: i know Joseph is lovely, since i watched a film a few months ago with someone called this in it i fell in love with it, my husband keeps changing his mind and at the moment favors Harry if any, hes such a pain :haha:
I really like Isabella too but i agree very popular at the moment, i know my cousin is planning on naming his unborn daughter whos due next month.


----------



## jessicasmum

georgebaby1 said:


> for girls before we had our lilboy we liked ella, my cousin then called her daughter bella so thats out f question we also liked lola but we have a lil boy now called charlie so you knw lol. for boys i like harry but my friends lil boy s called harry so i have no idea what wel call our next one,

Its a pain isn't it when you really like a name but someone else picks it or for some other reason it doesn't go with other names etc. i love the boys name George but my niece is called Georgia so thought it wouldn't be right so had to make do and name one of my cats it instead :haha:
lol i like both names Charlie and Lola and love the kids tv program (big kid i know lol) but again my niece is called Charlie.


----------



## georgebaby1

jessicasmum said:


> georgebaby1 said:
> 
> 
> for girls before we had our lilboy we liked ella, my cousin then called her daughter bella so thats out f question we also liked lola but we have a lil boy now called charlie so you knw lol. for boys i like harry but my friends lil boy s called harry so i have no idea what wel call our next one,
> 
> Its a pain isn't it when you really like a name but someone else picks it or for some other reason it doesn't go with other names etc. i love the boys name George but my niece is called Georgia so thought it wouldn't be right so had to make do and name one of my cats it instead :haha:
> lol i like both names Charlie and Lola and love the kids tv program (big kid i know lol) but again my niece is called Charlie.Click to expand...



yea i love it too but if i called a girl lola people would always be "oh like the tv program" and it would drive me mad lol


----------



## brenn09

Hello, ladies! I hope I can join up?? Our ttc date has been November until yesterday and through a mistake by OH's boss I'm not able to get on his insurance so we have to wait until May to start trying! :dohh:

I'm rather sad but hopeful I'll find some new waiting buddies to pass the time with, especially through the holiday season when everyone will be asking over and over and over again when we're going to be having a baby. 

To sum up: I'm Brenn, 26 on the 28th of this month, OH is 26 and we're wttc our first baby. I am in grad school and due to graduate May 11, 2013!! Wahoo! We have been waiting for me to get out of school and now we're waiting until insurance gets sorted, hopefully by Feb/March so we can try in May! We'll be buying me a new car soon and saving for a down payment on a house, which we hope to buy in the spring! I'm really thankful things are going to be so busy for us because I've been waiting 2.5 years for us to ttc and finding out we couldn't start in November like we've planned all year was devastating. I hope to get to know you all and have some great waiting buddies. :hugs:


----------



## georgebaby1

brenn09 said:


> Hello, ladies! I hope I can join up?? Our ttc date has been November until yesterday and through a mistake by OH's boss I'm not able to get on his insurance so we have to wait until May to start trying! :dohh:
> 
> I'm rather sad but hopeful I'll find some new waiting buddies to pass the time with, especially through the holiday season when everyone will be asking over and over and over again when we're going to be having a baby.
> 
> To sum up: I'm Brenn, 26 on the 28th of this month, OH is 26 and we're wttc our first baby. I am in grad school and due to graduate May 11, 2013!! Wahoo! We have been waiting for me to get out of school and now we're waiting until insurance gets sorted, hopefully by Feb/March so we can try in May! We'll be buying me a new car soon and saving for a down payment on a house, which we hope to buy in the spring! I'm really thankful things are going to be so busy for us because I've been waiting 2.5 years for us to ttc and finding out we couldn't start in November like we've planned all year was devastating. I hope to get to know you all and have some great waiting buddies. :hugs:

hiya ive just braught my ttc date forward as it is our second and i don want a big age gap between my children if possible? hopefully wel all be getting our bfp by june x


----------



## jessicasmum

brenn09 said:


> Hello, ladies! I hope I can join up?? Our ttc date has been November until yesterday and through a mistake by OH's boss I'm not able to get on his insurance so we have to wait until May to start trying! :dohh:
> 
> I'm rather sad but hopeful I'll find some new waiting buddies to pass the time with, especially through the holiday season when everyone will be asking over and over and over again when we're going to be having a baby.
> 
> To sum up: I'm Brenn, 26 on the 28th of this month, OH is 26 and we're wttc our first baby. I am in grad school and due to graduate May 11, 2013!! Wahoo! We have been waiting for me to get out of school and now we're waiting until insurance gets sorted, hopefully by Feb/March so we can try in May! We'll be buying me a new car soon and saving for a down payment on a house, which we hope to buy in the spring! I'm really thankful things are going to be so busy for us because I've been waiting 2.5 years for us to ttc and finding out we couldn't start in November like we've planned all year was devastating. I hope to get to know you all and have some great waiting buddies. :hugs:

Hi and welcome :wave: aww sorry about your disappointment because of having to wait longer to TTC :hugs: hopefully the time will fly by for us all :)
your graduation is the same day as my birthday :thumbup:
Bet everyone is sick of me asking every new comer this :haha: but what sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?


----------



## brenn09

I love the question! This is our first, so I can honestly say I don't care- however, my family has a history of only having girls, so I kind of want to have a boy first because I think if I don't have a boy right away, I may not ever have one :shrug:

We won't be team yellow, we will find out the sex asap, :haha: I'm not very patient and just waiting to try has drained me dry- I won't be able to hold out until the birth! 

Thanks for the welcome, ladies!


----------



## MacBabby

Yeay, I'm a May 2013 TTC'er too! :happydance:

We get married in April and I'll be 32 by then. We're both broody so OH is just as keen as me to start once married. I'm a bridesmaid in Aug so part of me is thinking to wait until then but it's taking me all my will to wait until May as it is!
I'm so pleased to see there's lots of us in a very similar situation yet we're all so different. 
Nice to meet you all and I'm looking forward to 'our time' sharing tales and supporting each other x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: everyone

Macbaby..if it was me i would start once you are married, because you don't know how long it will take. Sometimes it happens surprisingly quickly and sometimes not. I'm sure a bridesmaid dress could be altered to accomodate a small bump if necessary hun :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## tweetybird818

I just had to tell somebody... DH found a new job this week!

So, if all goes well and he passes probation (which I am sure he will), we will be TTC in May 2013!!!!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi ladies

Dh and I are also going to start TTC may/June 2013! This will be baby number 2 for us. We just had our gorgeous boy in may 2012, and are hoping to give him a sister! (well mommy is, daddy wants another boy)

So exciting!


----------



## bumpin2012

EAandBA: I just finished reading your story... my heart is breaking for you and your husband....I'm so very sorry for your loss. I hope your next pregnancy is easy and very uneventful...


----------



## bumpin2012

Double post...


----------



## breavis

Hi ladies. It's been a a few since I have posted in here. Well, I went to my OB and we talked about my ttc date in May. She told me to quit take my pill in February and we will have the iud removed in March. I'm so excited right now. All fingers crossed that dh doesn't change his mind before then. How is everyone today?


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi Breavis

Can I ask why you are taking the pill and have an IUD?


----------



## breavis

I had the iud placed after dd was born. I started having really bad cramps so my doctor put me on the pill to see if that would help. It did so I just kept taking them. It worked all really well.


----------



## jessicasmum

brenn09 said:


> I love the question! This is our first, so I can honestly say I don't care- however, my family has a history of only having girls, so I kind of want to have a boy first because I think if I don't have a boy right away, I may not ever have one :shrug:
> 
> We won't be team yellow, we will find out the sex asap, :haha: I'm not very patient and just waiting to try has drained me dry- I won't be able to hold out until the birth!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, ladies!

I thought the same about all being girls with us as i am 1 of 3 girls and my sister had 2 girls and me with my daughter but my sister then ended up with her 3rd child having a boy so im thinking there is more hope for me having a boy next :)
im the same im too impatient and couldn't not find out the sex of the baby.


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi and welcome to all the new comers :wave:

We are getting a nice big group together now, i think last counted about 18 of us. i will at some point put all of our names in a list on my first post, hopefully if i get time i will do that tomorrow. :)

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend :hugs:


----------



## brenn09

jessicasmum said:


> I thought the same about all being girls with us as i am 1 of 3 girls and my sister had 2 girls and me with my daughter but my sister then ended up with her 3rd child having a boy so im thinking there is more hope for me having a boy next :)
> im the same im too impatient and couldn't not find out the sex of the baby.

My mom's birth mother had all girls and my mom did and my sister (I'm the oldest) had a baby girl, too! I'm keeping my finger's crossed for a boy- at least eventually! I would love to have a baby girl, too. I just can't help thinking I need a boy right away so that we know we can actually have a boy :dohh:

This seems like a great supportive group! I'm glad I found you guys, having to wait longer was really getting me down but having a group to speak with when I log in helps to ease the impatience!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm really hoping to break the boy trend in my family, all of the current 2nd generation on both sides have had boys, my ds2 was no'5! Hoping i can sway things for a girl, but scared i might just get impatient..as i think you need to dtd no less than 3 days before ov' or something! :shrug:


----------



## bumpin2012

We broke the girl trend! DH's family is mainly girls, DH is 1 of 4 boys and I think 12 girls. Of G's generation, he is the only boy (8 girls!)

We stayed team yellow for G. I wanted the surprise, DH wanted to know, so we made a deal that if we didn't find out, he could decide if we find out for baby #2. He wants to be team yellow again!

30mummyof1: That is what I heard too. Can't say we put it into practice for our boy. Chinese gender chart predicted a boy though!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes we stayed team yellow for no'1 but not for no'2, i didn't want to hope for something that wasn't there if you know what i mean. Wouldn't want it any other way now though, but now i really am ready for a girl! :haha: 
what will be will be...Just know i want a 3rd baby :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Im also "hoping" for a girl. I think this will be my last baby, so pink would be very welcome. But I will be happy with another boy. If it is, there just might be a discussion about a 3rd!


----------



## jessicasmum

Just to let you all know like i promised i have updated my first post with a list of all your names. i apologies if i have got anything wrong :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

jessicasmum said:


> Just to let you all know like i promised i have updated my first post with a list of all your names. i apologies if i have got anything wrong :)

Sorry hun, it's number 3 for me :) Thanks for doing the page though, great idea :thumbup:


----------



## brenn09

Thanks for doing the page! I'm so excited about 2013 getting here! All my fingers and toes are crossed for a 2014 baby! :happydance:

I haven't really minded extending our wait because I know it will be better in the long run for us, but I'm dreading the holiday season :nope: We are having our 3rd wedding anniversary in a few weeks and I'm turning 26, OH is almost 27... Every year has been awful about when when when will you be having a baby but I think this year will be worse- it has already started! Our families are all soooo surprised we waited to have a baby. :dohh: Anyone else dreading the holiday season because of the questions about when will you have a baby/another one????


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Just to let you all know like i promised i have updated my first post with a list of all your names. i apologies if i have got anything wrong :)
> 
> Sorry hun, it's number 3 for me :) Thanks for doing the page though, great idea :thumbup:Click to expand...

So sorry about that, i have updated it to 3 now :)

If i have made a mistake on anyone elses please let me know and will change it :)


----------



## jessicasmum

brenn09 said:


> Thanks for doing the page! I'm so excited about 2013 getting here! All my fingers and toes are crossed for a 2014 baby! :happydance:
> 
> I haven't really minded extending our wait because I know it will be better in the long run for us, but I'm dreading the holiday season :nope: We are having our 3rd wedding anniversary in a few weeks and I'm turning 26, OH is almost 27... Every year has been awful about when when when will you be having a baby but I think this year will be worse- it has already started! Our families are all soooo surprised we waited to have a baby. :dohh: Anyone else dreading the holiday season because of the questions about when will you have a baby/another one????

I wasn't expecting so much response to the thread, glad i did it now and hope that you and everyone that has joined finds support and friendship on our WTT journey and hopefully on our pregnancy journey too :thumbup:
My 4th wedding anniversary is only 4 weeks away today! have you got any special plans for your anniversary?
I doubt any of my family will mention anything to me and my husband about when will we have another baby over the festive period as i don't think anyone really thinks we will have another because our daughter is now 7 so i think they all think that's it with us now. also the more attention of anyone having a baby is my sister who has been TTC for some time now and currently seeing a specialist for test etc.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Same for us, don't think anyone will be asking as our parents know we want a 3rd with about the same gap as before, haven't talked too much about a 4th or 5th to them though, that's our secret! :haha: How many does everybody want to have ideally? :)


----------



## jessicasmum

I am also hoping to keep it as a surprise that we are are trying and only tell everyone when im 12 weeks pregnant. :)
I use to always want just 2 children but after talking more recently with my husband we would like 3, if all goes well after having number 2 and not the problems i had after our daughter then i think number 3 could be definitely on the cards :)


----------



## bumpin2012

I had always planned on 2. If baby number 2 is a girl, I think I will be sticking with 2. But if its a boy, well baby #3 might be a possibilty.

What kind of problems did you have Jessicasmum?


----------



## jessicasmum

bumpin2012 said:


> I had always planned on 2. If baby number 2 is a girl, I think I will be sticking with 2. But if its a boy, well baby #3 might be a possibilty.
> 
> What kind of problems did you have Jessicasmum?

I feel the same i think if we have another girl then there would be more chance of having a 3rd for a boy. how many brothers and sisters do you and your husband have? im 1 of 3 and my husband 1 of 4, my husband did mention that he would like 4 because he was the youngest of 4 but not so sure about that :haha:

I had a bad labour, lost lots of blood etc and then got an infection from the hospital that left me unable to walk,dress,wash,go to the toilet by myself for quite a while. that isn't the reason im that worried about having another i would go through that again as long as i didn't have to go through the mental health issues after. i haven't been given this as a diagnosis but my symptoms were similar to postpartum/puerperal psychosis. i ended up being sectioned for just over a week when my daughter was 3 months old.
it scares me the thought of going through this again but i don't want to look back in years to come and wish i had more children and hadn't because of this might of happened again.

sorry for it being long winded :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

I had problems after my 2nd too Jessicasmum with haemoraging and then eventually they found i had retained placenta so had to have an operation when lo was 10wks. Bit scared it could happen again but just thinking that it is rare. So can totally understand you being scared too, and obviously being sectioned as well must have been a terrible time. :hugs: 

but on the other subject i am one of 2 and my oh is an only child so i think thats why we want a big family to kind of compensate for our small families! :haha:


----------



## MacBabby

:hugs:@jessicasmum
You've had one hell of a rough ride and I'm really pleased you've started this thread. There's plenty of us here and between us we'll have such varying experiences but one thing that will be the same is the support we will give each other over the next year. We might not be on here everyday but we're a team now and we're in it together.

Go Team May '13 (and a couple of months either side!)


----------



## brenn09

I'm so sorry you guys had such rough go's of it when you have your babies! That is pretty scary stuff!

As for us, we've discussed 2-3 children total, but really we don't know because we've never had any kids- so we can't really make that decision until we have experience and know what it is really like bringing a baby into our home. :shrug:

I guess the questions are worse for baby #1 but I do know my SIL is ttc and undergoing ovarian drilling soon and she hates people asking when they'll finally have another one. Most people don't know they've been trying for over a year so it really hurts for people to keep asking the same question. Luckily, SIL and I are close so we have fun just looking at each other and ignoring their insensitive questions.


----------



## bumpin2012

Wow. What a rough ride you had! :hugs: I thought I had it rough!

Im the oldest of 3. OH is the middle of 3. I always said I wanted even numbers, and in my heart, I would LOVE 4, but financially I feel that 4 might be too many. DH says 2 no matter what, because he thinks 3 boys would make us both crazy...


----------



## lau86

Oh my gosh some of you guys have had a really tough time! I've never been part of a bnb group before, I'm really excited about us all getting our Bfps! Can't wait for next year now, I really don't want to wish the time away but it's hard not to when you're waiting for such a big amazing thing to happen! I just hope it goes smoothly, I conceived first month trying with my little boy so I don't want to be complacent about it and just expect it to happen really soon.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

I've always wanted 2-3, DH would say let's have one then we'll discuss it. Now we each want 2-3 more, all as close in age as medically safe! As far as boys or girls, I'm leaning towards girl next so not to confuse the memories with Grayson. But I'll take a health baby either way!


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you everyone for understanding and being kind about me mentioning about my mental health issues :hugs: i always feel a bit worried about mentioning about it to most especially because of me wanting another baby. i think that others would think that i shouldn't be even be thinking of having other children.

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Not at all hun, someone i know went through the same and she was really scared of the same happening again, but it couldn't have been more different 2nd time round for her. Nobody should judge you for wanting more :hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> Not at all hun, someone i know went through the same and she was really scared of the same happening again, but it couldn't have been more different 2nd time round for her. Nobody should judge you for wanting more :hugs:

Thank you :hugs: Good to hear that the person you know had better experience 2nd time around, really gives me hope that when you hear others having similar problems as me and the next time is totally different. :)


----------



## bumpin2012

I agree with everyone else. Every baby/pregnancy is different. If it happens again, you'll know how to get through it. Post partum mental health issues are common, and nothing to be ashamed of.

I was very close to having ppd. If I didn't quit trying to bf my soon, I probably would have needed hospitalization.


----------



## brenn09

I certainly hope any woman would be completely supported and helped when wanting a second (or more) child, regardless of previous mental health history! Its so sad to hear how being scared of being judged affects us women- I wish other people weren't so judgmental so we could ask for help without fear.


----------



## georgebaby1

i completely agree i personally werent diagnosed but at the beginning i was tryng to breastfeed and struggled so much i felt like a complete failure and i stopped trying after expressing for first 6 week. the judgement and criticism i got from staff like midwifes, lactation specialists etc they were so breast is best etc and very harsh with me fuor stopping expressing. i couldn't get a good latch with my lo so i stopped for my peace of mind. the lack of support and lots of judgement i sadly dont think i will try breastfeeding with next lo just because if i fail again i dont knowhowid cope mentally.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep same for me too ladies, i found it so stressful. It would be ok breakfast time, then by the afternoon i'd feel like i had 'run out' and then he'd get upset and then i'd get upset and the only thing that helped was giving him a bottle. 
I felt so much happier in myself once i decided to just bottle feed and give up breast feeding. :shrug: There is so much pressure on mums, it's not fair. :grr:


----------



## georgebaby1

30mummyof1 said:


> Yep same for me too ladies, i found it so stressful. It would be ok breakfast time, then by the afternoon i'd feel like i had 'run out' and then he'd get upset and then i'd get upset and the only thing that helped was giving him a bottle.
> I felt so much happier in myself once i decided to just bottle feed and give up breast feeding. :shrug: There is so much pressure on mums, it's not fair. :grr:

i agree especially when all you have is woman telling you its the most natural thing in the world.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thats what is keeping me a bit more positive about it that i will know the signs this time and the doctors will too. ive got an appointment with my consultant in a couple of weeks and even though ive sort of said i was thinking of having another child we haven't discussed really about medication, so i will tell him the date we are going to start TTC and see what he says about it. im currently only on an anti depressant called Mirtazapine at a dose of 45mg so not sure if i will come off it completely while pregnant or be on a very small dose which i have heard some women do.

On the breast feeding topic i didn't want to breast feed with my daughter as im quite shy and didn't feel comfortable doing so, i guess even if i wanted to i wouldn't of been able to with what happened. But this time i want to give it a go, even if i can only do it once i want to know that i tried and knew what it felt like, im also hoping it would make me have a better bond with the baby as i missed out on things with my daughter which very much saddens me and don't feel i have as much of a bond with her as her dad does :(


----------



## Lroxy2

Hello I would love to join the group. My husband and I will be TTC in May 2013. I'm new to the site and was excited to see a group of May 2013 WTT ladies. I am hoping this might take my mind off of being broody for just a bit. My husband and I have been married for just over 16 months. We have a house of our own and both of us have wonderful careers.


----------



## brenn09

Welcome, lroxy2! Will you be trying for your first? I am, too- we're still getting settled into our careers (both pursuing licensure now) and hoping to buy a home next spring, right after I graduate! I am very excited to be getting ready (again, but that's another story!) To ttc in May!


----------



## KalonKiki

DF and I might start NTNP in June-August 2013, but we won't be actively trying until September 2013. I'm super excited. :happydance:


----------



## georgebaby1

Lroxy2 said:


> Hello I would love to join the group. My husband and I will be TTC in May 2013. I'm new to the site and was excited to see a group of May 2013 WTT ladies. I am hoping this might take my mind off of being broody for just a bit. My husband and I have been married for just over 16 months. We have a house of our own and both of us have wonderful careers.

welcome to the group im going to be trying for my second is this your first lo? any preferency on gender ?


----------



## jessicasmum

Lroxy2 said:


> Hello I would love to join the group. My husband and I will be TTC in May 2013. I'm new to the site and was excited to see a group of May 2013 WTT ladies. I am hoping this might take my mind off of being broody for just a bit. My husband and I have been married for just over 16 months. We have a house of our own and both of us have wonderful careers.

Hello and welcome :wave: i will add you to the list of people on here, will this be your first your trying for in may?


----------



## jessicasmum

KalonKiki said:


> DF and I might start NTNP in June-August 2013, but we won't be actively trying until September 2013. I'm super excited. :happydance:

Hello and welcome :wave: I have added you to the list of people on here :)


----------



## Lroxy2

Yes we will be trying for our first. I think my husband would prefer a boy and I'm pretty excited just to start TTC so I will take whatever we get. It would be fun to have a boy first so maybe we could have a big brother that could some day protect a little sister. So maybe I am leaning towards a boy for my husband. Any tips?


----------



## jessicasmum

Lroxy2 said:


> Yes we will be trying for our first. I think my husband would prefer a boy and I'm pretty excited just to start TTC so I will take whatever we get. It would be fun to have a boy first so maybe we could have a big brother that could some day protect a little sister. So maybe I am leaning towards a boy for my husband. Any tips?

We also want to have a boy next :) I don't really know that much information on gender swaying but think i heard that if you TTC as close as possible to your ovulation date then you have more chance of having a boy. i might have got that wrong.
are others planing on trying to gender sway? and know of any tips for either boy or girl? i know some might think its nonsense but i would be willing to give it ago. :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i think your right Jessicasmum, and about 3 days or so away for a girl. Apparently it can also be swayed by other things such as what you eat, whether your oh wears tight pants. Apparently tight pants can increase chance of a girl! Positions too, deep penetration is more likely to result in a boy as it's puts the :spermy: closer to the cervix and boys are quicker swimmers but don't have such long lives!


----------



## jessicasmum

Here is a link to a site i thought that was useful, i think i will be trying a few of theses for swaying for a boy, good job my husband likes coffee :haha: as it says for him to drink a strong cup of coffee an hour before having :sex:

https://www.fertilitymomma.com/page12.htm


----------



## KalonKiki

DF and I are going for a girl first. Originally, we also liked the idea of a boy first and then a girl so that he could protect his big sister. Then out of nowhere I just felt really drawn to the idea of having a girl first. It could be because it's sort of a family tradition for us to have a girl and then a boy! Besides, I think that I'm an excellent big sister and that I took pretty good care of my younger siblings. For a *GIRL*, you're supposed to stop having intercourse about two or three days before ovulation (or when your OPK turns positive). Missionary is also the best position, with shallow penetration and no orgasm for you. The diet you eat should contain a lot of calcium and magnesium and LITTLE TO NO potassium and sodium (from 9 weeks before TTC until you find out that you're pregnant). For a *BOY*, you're supposed to start having sex no earlier than 3 days before ovulation (or when your OPK turns positive). Doggy style is one of the best positions for trying for a boy, as it allows for deep penetration (although there are plenty of other fun positions out there that are good for deep penetration). It will also help if you can orgasm. The diet you eat should contain a lot of potassium and sodium and LITTLE TO NO calcium and magnesium (from 9 weeks before TTC until you find out that you are pregnant).


----------



## KalonKiki

I know it's expensive, but a VERY good investment, especially if you want to do natural family planning or gender swaying. The Baby Comp is the best fertility monitor on the market and I'm saving up for one now (hoping to get it by June 2013). This thing is amazing, totally worth every penny.

https://www.raxmedical.com/babycomp.php


----------



## 30mummyof1

Looks amazing but think my oh would kill me for spending that much! Goodluck with yours though :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks! I'll post a video review once I get mine. :thumbup:


----------



## brenn09

Just to throw this out there, a book that I read (Impatient woman's guide to getting pregnant) she shows some research that is supposed to prove the exact opposite of what is commonly found on the internet- boys were more likely to be conceived a few days before O and girls more likely to be conceived day of O. I'll re-read it and put quotes on here for everyone. :shrug:


----------



## bumpin2012

lol. i cant really offer any help... We were NTNP when we fell preggo with G.

I have read both views. Personally, I feel that the acidity of the vagina is more likely to produce girls/boys. I know of MANY people that only have boys, or only have girls. Im pretty sure an acidic environment favours girls. For ladies that chart their CM you could get litmus paper and determine if you are acidic...

But hey, its all fun trying right?


----------



## jessicasmum

Brenn09 i might have a look at that book :) bit confusing which method to go by though if this is saying the opposite of shettles method :shrug:

I mentioned to my husband yesterday about trying ways to sway for a boy and he thinks its all nonsenses lol, i excepted to get that reaction really its just the way he is, wont stop me from trying though :winkwink:

Hope everyone has a nice weekend :)


----------



## bumpin2012

I find myself trying to convince myself to start trying in March... I would potentially be going back to work already pregnant. 

Logistically, waiting makes more sense. I only want to work PT when I go back, and I need 600 hours to qualify for mat leave again (at PT it means 6 months) I work a physicaaly demanding job and I wont be working past 34-35 weeks, so March could be a VERY bad idea... unless I go back FT... sigh


----------



## lau86

Bumpin I hear what you're saying! It makes no sense for us either to bring the date forward but I still want to... I just try and tell myself I will have a much nicer pregnancy and mat leave if were financially ready etc. 

As for the boy/ girl thing with our little boy I was using an ovulation kit and we dtd on my date of ovulation and got a boy!!

Eta we weren't trying for either a boy or girl I was just too inpatient to be pregnant!


----------



## jessicasmum

Will others being using ovulation kits when they start TTC or just let things happen sort of thing?
Ive never used ovulation kits or charting before but thinking that i should keep track of my ovulation when the time gets a bit closer to may.


----------



## bumpin2012

I have a program on my phone that I keep track of my cycles, Just got it recently, but I dont plan on using anything. Im hoping that I will have an easy time like I did with G. I would consider OPK's if it takes a while, and might try BBT, but I wake at such irregular times, and im a shift worker, so it might not be very accurate for me. My cycles are fairly regular, so I cant see having a problem.


----------



## brenn09

I have a history of anovulatory cycles and my doc recommended OPKs to me, and since then I started using a CBFM. I used it 2 cycles before we were supposed to start trying, but I'm putting it up until April/May again since the sticks are so expensive. I'll probably grab some cheapie OPKs if I get the urge to POAS before April, but I don't feel like messing with it until we are closer to ttc. I have consistent cycles now, after a year or so of whacked out cycles then birth control and yadayadayada.... I don't see a need to keep getting positive OPKs on CD14 every cycle if we're not even trying! :dohh: 

Well, this cycle hasn't been typical- but I got the news we wouldn't be able to try 2 days before I was due to ovulate and I got a peak the day after I got the news, as I should have. However, my boobs have gotten sore to the touch 3-4 days after O every month since May. My boobs didn't get sore until yesterday- so despite my O day showing on FF to be Nov 2nd, I'm pretty sure I didn't O until the 5th or 6th... not a big deal, until I realized we had unprotected BD last weekend. Of course I have quite conflicted feelings about this, but our BD was 3-4 days before O so we're likely quite safe, if I even really ovulated late. I'm sooo sad that this would have been a great thing IF I had insurance... now we have to wait for Feb or even spring for my insurance to kick in, so it'll be a worry if we did fall pg right now. Although, I really really really want to be pregnant :dohh:

Hope everyone has a great weekend and it isn't as confusing as mine!

Edit: I don't have time right now to post the quotes from that book, but I will tomorrow!


----------



## jessicasmum

I don't have regular periods (i always have long menstrual cycles never short) so im a little worried that i wont conceive quick and that's why i thought of maybe trying the ovulation kits. but as brenn09 said they aren't cheap and im thinking my husband wont be happy with me wanting to buy them.


----------



## Lroxy2

I'm using OPK's and tracking my BBT because we are not using any protection so it's pretty much our birth control at the moment. I am also using OPK's out of curiosity if I even ovulate. I had this feeling of what if I never even ovulate. I'm pretty sure I got my first positive today though so that's a relief.


----------



## lau86

I used ovulation kits with my first as I came off the pill in the august just after we got married then had realllly long cycles (like 6 weeks or something) so I knew if I missed the boat It would be another 6 weeks before we could try again. I don't know if I will with the next LO as I never went back on the pill so my cycles are getting more regular. But tbh I probably will use them as it worked so well! Jessicasmum we only used the Internet cheapies off eBay they were great x


----------



## jessicasmum

Lroxy2 said:


> I'm using OPK's and tracking my BBT because we are not using any protection so it's pretty much our birth control at the moment. I am also using OPK's out of curiosity if I even ovulate. I had this feeling of what if I never even ovulate. I'm pretty sure I got my first positive today though so that's a relief.

Obviously i knew i ovulated in the past to conceive my daughter but i have that same worry now as you thinking do i even ovulated especially as my periods are mad. :thumbup: on your first positive today though.


----------



## jessicasmum

lau86 said:


> I used ovulation kits with my first as I came off the pill in the august just after we got married then had realllly long cycles (like 6 weeks or something) so I knew if I missed the boat It would be another 6 weeks before we could try again. I don't know if I will with the next LO as I never went back on the pill so my cycles are getting more regular. But tbh I probably will use them as it worked so well! Jessicasmum we only used the Internet cheapies off eBay they were great x

My cycles are even madder lol, the longest its been is over 11 weeks and the shortest 5 weeks, i think im lucky when i get the 5 weeks which is rarely. the doctor thinks mine are because of my weight, i hope it is and they will go back to normal when ive lost it.
thanks for telling me about the cheapie ones on ebay :thumbup: will have at look. :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

I will use opk's to start with and possibly buy another cbfm, it worked 2nd month for me with ds2 :) 
My cycles are irregular as well, made it very frustrating when ttc and thinking this was the month and then nope just a late af.


----------



## jessicasmum

I have just had a look for ovulation tests and there is some on amazon called one step ovulation tests, they are only £5 something for 30 tests. i looked at them on another site and they said they are suppose to be identical to the ones the NHS use, so i think maybe i might give them a go but maybe not until the new year at the earliest.

Totally off topic but i have been thinking how i would tell my family im pregnant when the time come, im planning to wait until ive had the 12 week scan but wanted to tell them in a more memorable way this time. i think ive come up with the idea only just as i saw a t-shirt that says BIG SISTER IN TRAINING, i think i would get my daughter to wear the t-shirt when we went round to my parents and wait to see if any one realized, knowing my luck no one would :haha:
Any way has any one else thought of how they would tell their families they were expecting?


----------



## lau86

Aww that idea sounds lovely! Last time we gave our families a card saying hello grandma etc with a scan picture inside, we told them at 12 weeks. They didn't even know we were trying so it was a complete surprise! This time I'll probably tell them earlier just do it in the regular way. I like the t shirt idea but I'd also be worried my family wouldn't get it as they're not the most observant!!


----------



## bumpin2012

That sounds like a fantastic idea Jessicasmum!

We aren't telling OH's family for a LONG time. The last time we told his parents when we found out, and his attention seeking sister had to go and get pregnant too. That was sooooo much drama, we just aren't doing it again.

I would like to send out cards with G wearing some sort of shirt or sign that indicates we are pregnant, or get one of those Halloween t shirts of a mommy skeleton with a baby skeleton at the tummy. But in all likelihood, we will just call our parents and tell them. Last time we sent a picture of our BFP test to his parents in an email with the subject saying "Ultimate bun in oven recipe" OH and his mother frequently email each other recipes, so we called as asked her to look at the recipe and tell us what she thought.


----------



## bumpin2012

Oh I had thought about sticking a "baby on board" sticker to the back of a shirt and just walking around!


----------



## georgebaby1

bumpin2012 said:


> Oh I had thought about sticking a "baby on board" sticker to the back of a shirt and just walking around!

lol thats a greaf idea i cant wait this time as will be planmed as my last pregnamcy was a accident so i dunno what my cycles are like or what tests to use x


----------



## 30mummyof1

yes those ovulation tests are just as good as any Jessica's mum! 
I think the cbfm just worked better for me because i knew i had to pee on a stick for it to give me my result and it was in my mind when i woke up each morning where as the sticks i'd forget to use reguarly and then miss my ovulation or i couldn't decide if it was positve!
We told our families just the regular way both times, last time was at about 4wks when we found out. 
I would quite like to leave it longer this time i think, just us knowing would nice for a while i think :)


----------



## jessicasmum

bumpin2012 said:


> That sounds like a fantastic idea Jessicasmum!
> 
> We aren't telling OH's family for a LONG time. The last time we told his parents when we found out, and his attention seeking sister had to go and get pregnant too. That was sooooo much drama, we just aren't doing it again.
> 
> I would like to send out cards with G wearing some sort of shirt or sign that indicates we are pregnant, or get one of those Halloween t shirts of a mommy skeleton with a baby skeleton at the tummy. But in all likelihood, we will just call our parents and tell them. Last time we sent a picture of our BFP test to his parents in an email with the subject saying "Ultimate bun in oven recipe" OH and his mother frequently email each other recipes, so we called as asked her to look at the recipe and tell us what she thought.

They are good ideas :) oh i bet that was hard with your OH's sister getting pregnant at the same time. when i was pregnant with my daughter quite a few people in the family seemed to be saying they were having a baby that year, i had 3 of my cousins and a second cousin who had babies around the time i had mine. my cousin who is the same age as me had her son a day after my daughter and even was in the same hospital bed i was in after i left, how mad is that lol
I am worried a bit this time with my sister is trying for a baby and having difficultly (been TTC for 4 years), she is currently seeing a specialist for tests, scans etc before she can take clomid. my worry is that if she still having difficulty getting pregnant and i fall pregnant before she does how would i be able to announce to the family that i am expecting without upsetting people! i know its what ifs at the moment but it doesn't stop me worrying.


----------



## bumpin2012

Oh wow, that must be really hard for both of you. Hopefully she will be able to have a baby and hopefully soon! Is she looking into IVF? 

I hope that if you do get preggo before her she can be happy for you.

As for SIL. She is simply a nut case. Our whole pregnancies she compared us. Always had to outdo me. I was sick through my whole pregnancy, but she was on home bedrest at 22 weeks (she had cervical cancer and now has a severely incompetent cervix, and was also told by her Dr that pregnancy would be dangerous) I was hospitalized for renal colic when I was 30 weeks (she was 25 weeks) and the day after she went shopping and started moving things around her baby's room...landed herself in the hospital in preterm labour and then on hospital bedrest. I started having contractions at 38 weeks, She started having contractions a few hours later. The day G was born she took herself off bedrest again in an attempt to have her baby on the same day! Her baby was born 10 days after G, Thankfully.

To this day she can't let G have any attention from her parents. I would like for her never to know when I am having another baby, but unfortunately, Thats not going to happen...


----------



## bumpin2012

Do you think it would help if you told her before you told the rest of your family? That is, if it ever comes to that point...


----------



## breavis

I have used OPK's with my 2nd and 3rd. I will most likely use them again. I personally think they work great. I have never had a creative way to tell my husband or family about being pregnant so I'm really looking forward to planning something with this next baby. I did do a gender reveal cake when I was pregnant with my daughter. So I know we still have 6 months before we start TTC but have any of you ladies thought about what type of birth you want? I really want to do a home water birth. I had all 3 of my last babies in the hospital so I really wanna change. I hope everyone had a good weekend. My 2nd son just turned 4 so we had a very long weekend with him.


----------



## bumpin2012

Breavis: My plan is exactly the same as it was with G: Get this kid OUT (and healthy!)

I had a wonderful birth experience going in with no expectations. I didn't feel like I missed out on anything, and having no set plans, I found it easy to go with the flow.

As I had a partial placental abruption with G, I would never be able to opt for a home birth. I would be too worried that it would happen again. I think I had an unseen problem with my placenta as well, as G stopped growing at 36 weeks. He was fine, thankfully, and didn;t seem to be in any distress, but I am still a bit worried about the next one


----------



## breavis

bumpin2012 said:


> Breavis: My plan is exactly the same as it was with G: Get this kid OUT (and healthy!)
> 
> I had a wonderful birth experience going in with no expectations. I didn't feel like I missed out on anything, and having no set plans, I found it easy to go with the flow.
> 
> As I had a partial placental abruption with G, I would never be able to opt for a home birth. I would be too worried that it would happen again. I think I had an unseen problem with my placenta as well, as G stopped growing at 36 weeks. He was fine, thankfully, and didn;t seem to be in any distress, but I am still a bit worried about the next one

Yea, that would be really scary and I probably would be a little worried too. Hopefully for you maybe it was just a one time thing and won't happen again. Thankfully your DS came out ok. Did you ask the doctors what the chance are for having another placenta problem? I don't even know if that is something they can even predict.


----------



## bumpin2012

My OB said it isn't usually something that happens again, but its also not something that usually happens at all!

I seem to be one of those people that gets the unusual... less than 5% of women experience N/V to the bitter end (I did) Very few women get renal colic (yep, got that too!) Very few women are in early labour for an extended period of time (I did it for 3 weeks!) and very few women have placeta issues. So I really dont want to risk "it doesn't usually happen" as it seems to really like me...


----------



## georgebaby1

yea i agree i wouldnt risk it either. i plan on having a hospital delivery again. hopefully can try and get hin the pool and have a water birth, but theres only 1 there so who knows lol. im just trying to be open minded about delivery as i found that worked best for me before having no expectation other than me and lo be ok


----------



## jessicasmum

bumpin2012 said:


> Oh wow, that must be really hard for both of you. Hopefully she will be able to have a baby and hopefully soon! Is she looking into IVF?
> 
> I hope that if you do get preggo before her she can be happy for you.
> 
> As for SIL. She is simply a nut case. Our whole pregnancies she compared us. Always had to outdo me. I was sick through my whole pregnancy, but she was on home bedrest at 22 weeks (she had cervical cancer and now has a severely incompetent cervix, and was also told by her Dr that pregnancy would be dangerous) I was hospitalized for renal colic when I was 30 weeks (she was 25 weeks) and the day after she went shopping and started moving things around her baby's room...landed herself in the hospital in preterm labour and then on hospital bedrest. I started having contractions at 38 weeks, She started having contractions a few hours later. The day G was born she took herself off bedrest again in an attempt to have her baby on the same day! Her baby was born 10 days after G, Thankfully.
> 
> To this day she can't let G have any attention from her parents. I would like for her never to know when I am having another baby, but unfortunately, Thats not going to happen...

Oh god that is bad with your SIL, that would of drove me crazy, dont blame you not wanting to tell her when you are pregnant again.

My sister is waiting to see what the specialist says about her blood tests to see if shes got cysts on ovaries because they are not sure with the scans she had. she will find out next month and hopefully if all ok she will start taking clomid. not sure if they will consider IVF if clomid doesnt work or some reason she cant have it.


----------



## jessicasmum

bumpin2012 said:


> Do you think it would help if you told her before you told the rest of your family? That is, if it ever comes to that point...

Im not sure really, we aren't as close as we use to be when younger so don't know how we would both feel if i made a point of telling her first and not sure if that might upset her more. she recently found out that her husband's brother will be having a child and i know she said even though she is pleased for him its sort of like everyone else is having babies so easy, just makes me think if we are as quick at conceiving as i was with my daughter she will think the same about me. well you never know we both might end up pregnant round the same time. :)


----------



## jessicasmum

On the subject of what type of birth i would want i would like to try a hospital water birth.
In the news today they have been mentioning that the government are thinking of having double beds on maternity wards so the husbands/partners can stay with the women and also having them in the birthing pool too. whats others views on this? do you think its a good idea? i personal do as i hated when my husband had to go home until i was in later stages of labour.


----------



## KalonKiki

I think it's a fantastic idea. When we're in labor, we need our husbands' support. I would also like a hospital water birth for at least my first baby.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

I will be having a planned c-section next time around... But here husbands are never sent away durin labor... If you're not far enough along in your labor process they might send both mom-to-be & significant other home for a bit... But never keep mother and send dad away... They can stay/sleep in the recovery room too... But it's in a reclining chair not your bed with you. I would say post surgery, I need my space so he doesn't accidentally elbow me in his sleep.
I wonder what type of birth I'd consider, if c-section wasn't required...


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

I would say, birth in any fashion is still an advanced medical procedure, and as much as you may want your significant other close for emotional support... The healthcare providers are there for your physical wellbeing an that of your unborn child's... And in the end all anybody wants is a healthy baby... So whatever they recommend is usually for the best.


----------



## Lubbird

Hey can I please jump in on this thread? :)


----------



## breavis

I will most likely be having a hospital birth because my husband is totally against the idea of a home birth. I would at least like to have a water birth in the hospital. This will be my last baby so I'm really hoping that I can have that water birth. We shall see when that time comes. I'm already planning everything out. It's almost scary! I'm already looking at names and walking the newborn section at stores. I'm not buying anything but just looking. Am I the only one who is getting really impatient?


----------



## breavis

jessicasmum said:


> On the subject of what type of birth i would want i would like to try a hospital water birth.
> In the news today they have been mentioning that the government are thinking of having double beds on maternity wards so the husbands/partners can stay with the women and also having them in the birthing pool too. whats others views on this? do you think its a good idea? i personal do as i hated when my husband had to go home until i was in later stages of labour.

Here in the US where we live the husband is always allowed to be with the wife while in labor. My husband was even allowed to spend the night when our 1st child was born.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I had a waterbirth with ds2 and it was a lovely experience, totally recommend it. Nearly had one with ds1, i was in the water till 10cm but then i had to get out as he was stuck and they then did an episotomy. 
As i haemoraged with ds2 i wouldn't risk a home birth now but would definitetly like to have no'3 in the birthing centre again. It felt like i was the only woman there even though they actually said they were really busy!. 

Wondering how long my labour will be though, as it was pretty quick with no'2. I got to the birthing centre at just gone 1pm and i was 5cm, my waters went at 3.10 and i gave birth at 3.18pm!


----------



## georgebaby1

wow 30mummyof1 that is quick i was induced and was in labour 4 hour which was great lol


----------



## georgebaby1

breavis said:


> I will most likely be having a hospital birth because my husband is totally against the idea of a home birth. I would at least like to have a water birth in the hospital. This will be my last baby so I'm really hoping that I can have that water birth. We shall see when that time comes. I'm already planning everything out. It's almost scary! I'm already looking at names and walking the newborn section at stores. I'm not buying anything but just looking. Am I the only one who is getting really impatient?

im also getting impatient but dont think i could cope with 2 under 2 thats my only reason for waiting.


----------



## 30mummyof1

That's really good for an induced birth though :) What was the reason for inducing, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jessicasmum

Lubbird said:


> Hey can I please jump in on this thread? :)

Hi and welcome :wave: will this be your first baby you will be trying for? is it may you start TTC?


----------



## jessicasmum

breavis said:


> I will most likely be having a hospital birth because my husband is totally against the idea of a home birth. I would at least like to have a water birth in the hospital. This will be my last baby so I'm really hoping that I can have that water birth. We shall see when that time comes. I'm already planning everything out. It's almost scary! I'm already looking at names and walking the newborn section at stores. I'm not buying anything but just looking. Am I the only one who is getting really impatient?

Yeah im getting impatient too and keep looking at things i would like for baby on the internet, tried to make an excuse to go to mother care the other day for a gift for my niece at Christmas. like yourself im not buying anything just looking. i know its just not possible to try now and the past few days even thinking we aren't going to be ready in may either, i hope im wrong :(


----------



## Lubbird

jessicasmum said:


> Lubbird said:
> 
> 
> Hey can I please jump in on this thread? :)
> 
> Hi and welcome :wave: will this be your first baby you will be trying for? is it may you start TTC?Click to expand...

Hi :) Yes this will be baby number 1 for both of us! We start June :happydance:


----------



## jessicasmum

Lubbird said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lubbird said:
> 
> 
> Hey can I please jump in on this thread? :)
> 
> Hi and welcome :wave: will this be your first baby you will be trying for? is it may you start TTC?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi :) Yes this will be baby number 1 for both of us! We start June :happydance:Click to expand...

I have added you to the list of people on here on my first post :) what sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?


----------



## 30mummyof1

jessicasmum said:


> breavis said:
> 
> 
> I will most likely be having a hospital birth because my husband is totally against the idea of a home birth. I would at least like to have a water birth in the hospital. This will be my last baby so I'm really hoping that I can have that water birth. We shall see when that time comes. I'm already planning everything out. It's almost scary! I'm already looking at names and walking the newborn section at stores. I'm not buying anything but just looking. Am I the only one who is getting really impatient?
> 
> Yeah im getting impatient too and keep looking at things i would like for baby on the internet, tried to make an excuse to go to mother care the other day for a gift for my niece at Christmas. like yourself im not buying anything just looking. i know its just not possible to try now and the past few days even thinking we aren't going to be ready in may either, i hope im wrong :(Click to expand...

Why don't you think you will be ready? if you don't mind saying :)
I keep worrying i won't be able to cope with 3, especially when the boys are playing up! but i am also really excited about being pregnant again :)


----------



## Lubbird

jessicasmum said:


> Lubbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lubbird said:
> 
> 
> Hey can I please jump in on this thread? :)
> 
> Hi and welcome :wave: will this be your first baby you will be trying for? is it may you start TTC?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi :) Yes this will be baby number 1 for both of us! We start June :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I have added you to the list of people on here on my first post :) what sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?Click to expand...

Thankyou :) So excited, this is a new experience for us :D We are hoping for :blue:


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> breavis said:
> 
> 
> I will most likely be having a hospital birth because my husband is totally against the idea of a home birth. I would at least like to have a water birth in the hospital. This will be my last baby so I'm really hoping that I can have that water birth. We shall see when that time comes. I'm already planning everything out. It's almost scary! I'm already looking at names and walking the newborn section at stores. I'm not buying anything but just looking. Am I the only one who is getting really impatient?
> 
> Yeah im getting impatient too and keep looking at things i would like for baby on the internet, tried to make an excuse to go to mother care the other day for a gift for my niece at Christmas. like yourself im not buying anything just looking. i know its just not possible to try now and the past few days even thinking we aren't going to be ready in may either, i hope im wrong :(Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you think you will be ready? if you don't mind saying :)
> I keep worrying i won't be able to cope with 3, especially when the boys are playing up! but i am also really excited about being pregnant again :)Click to expand...

We have a lot of weight to lose before TTC and we aren't doing very well and im thinking it might not be possible to lose enough by May. :(
Im the same when my daughter plays up think what am i thinking wanting another arrrr :haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

Lubbird said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lubbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lubbird said:
> 
> 
> Hey can I please jump in on this thread? :)
> 
> Hi and welcome :wave: will this be your first baby you will be trying for? is it may you start TTC?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi :) Yes this will be baby number 1 for both of us! We start June :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I have added you to the list of people on here on my first post :) what sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou :) So excited, this is a new experience for us :D We are hoping for :blue:Click to expand...

We are hoping for :blue: too :)


----------



## georgebaby1

30mummyof1 said:


> That's really good for an induced birth though :) What was the reason for inducing, if you don't mind me asking?

i was induced 2 week early as had low fluid they just said as baby was a gd size we better have induction than waiting. i had a great experience though, id love to have the dramatic waters breaking this time though than having them broken.


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg i wouldn't! :haha: 

With ds1 i didn't notice them go, ( i was in the birthing pool) and with ds2 they only popped when i started pushing and again i was in the water but i didn't like the feeling, hard to explain like pushing out a balloon i guess!!


----------



## georgebaby1

jessicasmum said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> breavis said:
> 
> 
> I will most likely be having a hospital birth because my husband is totally against the idea of a home birth. I would at least like to have a water birth in the hospital. This will be my last baby so I'm really hoping that I can have that water birth. We shall see when that time comes. I'm already planning everything out. It's almost scary! I'm already looking at names and walking the newborn section at stores. I'm not buying anything but just looking. Am I the only one who is getting really impatient?
> 
> Yeah im getting impatient too and keep looking at things i would like for baby on the internet, tried to make an excuse to go to mother care the other day for a gift for my niece at Christmas. like yourself im not buying anything just looking. i know its just not possible to try now and the past few days even thinking we aren't going to be ready in may either, i hope im wrong :(Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you think you will be ready? if you don't mind saying :)
> I keep worrying i won't be able to cope with 3, especially when the boys are playing up! but i am also really excited about being pregnant again :)Click to expand...
> 
> We have a lot of weight to lose before TTC and we aren't doing very well and im thinking it might not be possible to lose enough by May. :(
> Im the same when my daughter plays up think what am i thinking wanting another arrrr :haha:Click to expand...

im exactly the same ideally id like to use 60lbs im starting dieting in the new year and im just going to get as much off as i can and carry on untill i get pregnant. im doing a lot of reseach on how to break eating habits and trying to fit exercise into my current routine.


----------



## georgebaby1

30mummyof1 said:


> omg i wouldn't! :haha:
> 
> With ds1 i didn't notice them go, ( i was in the birthing pool) and with ds2 they only popped when i started pushing and again i was in the water but i didn't like the feeling, hard to explain like pushing out a balloon i guess!!

it sounds better than having them broken it was like a slow trickle felt like i was weeing bed lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

georgebaby1 said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> omg i wouldn't! :haha:
> 
> With ds1 i didn't notice them go, ( i was in the birthing pool) and with ds2 they only popped when i started pushing and again i was in the water but i didn't like the feeling, hard to explain like pushing out a balloon i guess!!
> 
> it sounds better than having them broken it was like a slow trickle felt like i was weeing bed lolClick to expand...

haha yes yuck too then!


----------



## jessicasmum

georgebaby1 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> breavis said:
> 
> 
> I will most likely be having a hospital birth because my husband is totally against the idea of a home birth. I would at least like to have a water birth in the hospital. This will be my last baby so I'm really hoping that I can have that water birth. We shall see when that time comes. I'm already planning everything out. It's almost scary! I'm already looking at names and walking the newborn section at stores. I'm not buying anything but just looking. Am I the only one who is getting really impatient?
> 
> Yeah im getting impatient too and keep looking at things i would like for baby on the internet, tried to make an excuse to go to mother care the other day for a gift for my niece at Christmas. like yourself im not buying anything just looking. i know its just not possible to try now and the past few days even thinking we aren't going to be ready in may either, i hope im wrong :(Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you think you will be ready? if you don't mind saying :)
> I keep worrying i won't be able to cope with 3, especially when the boys are playing up! but i am also really excited about being pregnant again :)Click to expand...
> 
> We have a lot of weight to lose before TTC and we aren't doing very well and im thinking it might not be possible to lose enough by May. :(
> Im the same when my daughter plays up think what am i thinking wanting another arrrr :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> im exactly the same ideally id like to use 60lbs im starting dieting in the new year and im just going to get as much off as i can and carry on untill i get pregnant. im doing a lot of reseach on how to break eating habits and trying to fit exercise into my current routine.Click to expand...

Would you consider postponing your TTC date if still classed as over weight by May/June or will go ahead with the weight what ever you are? hope you don't mind me asking :) i would have to lose about 6 stone something to be classed as a normal BMI but i really don't see i could lose all that by just over 6 months so don't know if to try my best and go ahead in May, but don't know if im being selfish not wanting to postpone. what is people's thoughts on a woman being over weight and getting pregnant? do you think its wrong,selfish?


----------



## brenn09

I'm not overweight (and due to the stomach flu currently ravaging our family, losing weight rather quickly ewwww :blush:) but I wanted to chime in with your question jessicasmum. I don't think it is selfish to get pregnant while overweight. I do believe, however, that getting pregnant while unhealthy is selfish- being overweight does not necessarily mean being unhealthy. I mean, I find getting pregnant with unchecked health issues to be selfish, whether weight has anything to do with it or not. I know skinny people who eat terribly and don't exercise and smoke that are definitely not as healthy as others I know who are technically classed as overweight. :shrug: 

Weight is only one small aspect of health and if you feel you're healthy overall why not start ttc while continuing to lose weight healthily? That is my personal opinion. My SIL is overweight and ttc right, but she and I regularly go for walks and the woman does marathons- she can outlast me, that's for sure. I'm working on it, though!


----------



## Lubbird

jessicasmum said:


> georgebaby1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> breavis said:
> 
> 
> I will most likely be having a hospital birth because my husband is totally against the idea of a home birth. I would at least like to have a water birth in the hospital. This will be my last baby so I'm really hoping that I can have that water birth. We shall see when that time comes. I'm already planning everything out. It's almost scary! I'm already looking at names and walking the newborn section at stores. I'm not buying anything but just looking. Am I the only one who is getting really impatient?
> 
> Yeah im getting impatient too and keep looking at things i would like for baby on the internet, tried to make an excuse to go to mother care the other day for a gift for my niece at Christmas. like yourself im not buying anything just looking. i know its just not possible to try now and the past few days even thinking we aren't going to be ready in may either, i hope im wrong :(Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you think you will be ready? if you don't mind saying :)
> I keep worrying i won't be able to cope with 3, especially when the boys are playing up! but i am also really excited about being pregnant again :)Click to expand...
> 
> We have a lot of weight to lose before TTC and we aren't doing very well and im thinking it might not be possible to lose enough by May. :(
> Im the same when my daughter plays up think what am i thinking wanting another arrrr :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> im exactly the same ideally id like to use 60lbs im starting dieting in the new year and im just going to get as much off as i can and carry on untill i get pregnant. im doing a lot of reseach on how to break eating habits and trying to fit exercise into my current routine.Click to expand...
> 
> Would you consider postponing your TTC date if still classed as over weight by May/June or will go ahead with the weight what ever you are? hope you don't mind me asking :) i would have to lose about 6 stone something to be classed as a normal BMI but i really don't see i could lose all that by just over 6 months so don't know if to try my best and go ahead in May, but don't know if im being selfish not wanting to postpone. what is people's thoughts on a woman being over weight and getting pregnant? do you think its wrong,selfish?Click to expand...

I don't think it's wrong or selfish. You never know how long TTC will take. You should just focus on being healthy and getting as close to optimal health as you can before pregnancy.:thumbup:


----------



## lau86

I couldn't have said it better than brenn09 I agree with this! I'm not overweight either my bmi is about 23 at present so I'd like to lose a bit. I probably wouldn't delay ttc if my gp gave it the go ahead. I don't think it's selfish at all!


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you for your posts about the weight thing, it has made me feel a bit more positive now to just try my best to get healthy. :)


----------



## georgebaby1

i wont be postponing i was overweight when i had my lo had a great pregnancy and birth. i run around after him like any ideal weight mum and i do everything i can with him. i have found no restrictions about bing an overweight mum i think as long as your healthy then thats what matters. im just dong my best and hoping to be lighter than my last pregnancy. i must admit though being overweight and pregnant i did hav to be carefull what i ate as to not gain too much weight but other than that my experience was no different to anyone elses althoughyou do get extra scans :)


----------



## jessicasmum

georgebaby1 said:


> i wont be postponing i was overweight when i had my lo had a great pregnancy and birth. i run around after him like any ideal weight mum and i do everything i can with him. i have found no restrictions about bing an overweight mum i think as long as your healthy then thats what matters. im just dong my best and hoping to be lighter than my last pregnancy. i must admit though being overweight and pregnant i did hav to be carefull what i ate as to not gain too much weight but other than that my experience was no different to anyone elses althoughyou do get extra scans :)

Yes i heard that you have to have more scans if over weight, my SIL had quite a few scans with her 2 and though she didn't say this was the reason why i guessed that was why because i would say she was similar size to me now when she got pregnant.
How much over weight was you when you got pregnant with lo? hope you don't mind me asking i know a personal question. :)


----------



## mzswizz

Hi a little about myself. I am 22 years old turning 23 next month :happydance: and DH is 24 years old. We have been together for 6 yrs and married for 3 yrs. I had a m/c around 6 weeks..while we were 8 months into our marriage. We have been ttc since april 2010 (after m/c) and no luck since :nope: So with my random, super irregular, painful, lengthy bleeding cycles, I have decided to go to the doc and talk about it to find out whats going on. I've talked to two docs and nobody did anything for me and just said im young it will happen on its own. Well, after dh and I joined the military (DH is active duty and im officially a veteran :thumbup: ) we have the best healthcare insurance ever. So i was able to get new doctors. Well my current primary care doc referred me to an obgyn of my choice for the cycle issue. I then called and scheduled an appt to see the obgyn and they scheduled me for the following day which was a shock to me because it was so fast. Well, i went in for my consultation and when I left..I was finally at peace. I have officially been diagnosed with PCOS and she wants me to take BCPs for 6 months to regulate my cycles. So no ttc or me until April 2013. The BCPs i am taking are Lo Loestrin Fe. And its the best. I have no symptoms and I have energy plus my libido is through the roof. Well looks like this is more than just a little about me :blush:


----------



## jessicasmum

mzswizz said:


> Hi a little about myself. I am 22 years old turning 23 next month :happydance: and DH is 24 years old. We have been together for 6 yrs and married for 3 yrs. I had a m/c around 6 weeks..while we were 8 months into our marriage. We have been ttc since april 2010 (after m/c) and no luck since :nope: So with my random, super irregular, painful, lengthy bleeding cycles, I have decided to go to the doc and talk about it to find out whats going on. I've talked to two docs and nobody did anything for me and just said im young it will happen on its own. Well, after dh and I joined the military (DH is active duty and im officially a veteran :thumbup: ) we have the best healthcare insurance ever. So i was able to get new doctors. Well my current primary care doc referred me to an obgyn of my choice for the cycle issue. I then called and scheduled an appt to see the obgyn and they scheduled me for the following day which was a shock to me because it was so fast. Well, i went in for my consultation and when I left..I was finally at peace. I have officially been diagnosed with PCOS and she wants me to take BCPs for 6 months to regulate my cycles. So no ttc or me until April 2013. The BCPs i am taking are Lo Loestrin Fe. And its the best. I have no symptoms and I have energy plus my libido is through the roof. Well looks like this is more than just a little about me :blush:

Welcome :) glad you decided to join the thread :) i will add you to the list of people on here on my first post. what sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I think i'd like to join this thread as well! We will TTC #1. I'm really really hoping for a Boy but as long as I have a healthy baby, i'm happy!! We are waiting to get married (gotta get engaged first) but we aren't going to have a big fancy wedding. just something small so we can save for a baby instead of a crazy wedding. =)


----------



## mzswizz

jessica-im hoping for a boy but either or will be fine. and im glad to be part of this thread.


----------



## jessicasmum

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I think i'd like to join this thread as well! We will TTC #1. I'm really really hoping for a Boy but as long as I have a healthy baby, i'm happy!! We are waiting to get married (gotta get engaged first) but we aren't going to have a big fancy wedding. just something small so we can save for a baby instead of a crazy wedding. =)

Hi and welcome :wave: we are hoping for a boy as well :) will it be may you will start TTC? wish we hadn't spent as much on our wedding as we are still paying it off now and we have been married 4 years on 1st December. bet you cant wait for your wedding, when are you hoping to?


----------



## jessicasmum

mzswizz said:


> jessica-im hoping for a boy but either or will be fine. and im glad to be part of this thread.

A boy as well :thumbup: there is some lovely ladies on here :) feel free to share with the group and ask any questions :)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks. group question......how long were you ttc before you had to change into wtt? And what was the cause?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

jessicasmum said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> I think i'd like to join this thread as well! We will TTC #1. I'm really really hoping for a Boy but as long as I have a healthy baby, i'm happy!! We are waiting to get married (gotta get engaged first) but we aren't going to have a big fancy wedding. just something small so we can save for a baby instead of a crazy wedding. =)
> 
> Hi and welcome :wave: we are hoping for a boy as well :) will it be may you will start TTC? wish we hadn't spent as much on our wedding as we are still paying it off now and we have been married 4 years on 1st December. bet you cant wait for your wedding, when are you hoping to?Click to expand...

Yes. i'm thinking May would be the earliest we'd TTC. I'm hoping we get married in January or Feb at the latest. I'm thinking just a tiny ceremony with our parents/grandparents. No bridesmaids or any of that. It's just so much money and planning. I just want to be married.


----------



## mzswizz

we had a small wedding too but we had a wedding party but it was a very small wedding with close friends and family at the church and then an even smaller party at the reception.


----------



## brenn09

mzswizz- I've had anovulatory cycles before although I do not have PCOS and my doc put me on birth control pills to get my body back into the swing of things- I was on them for three months and once I got off I started ovulating! For the first time in seven months!! :happydance: It is surprising how often birth control pills can increase fertility.

As for your group question- we've never tried to conceive. We were supposed to start (today, in fact :cry:) but we had an insurance snafu, due to get insurance either in February or April-ish. However, we decided after this latest postponement of ttc and the heartbreak that caused, it doesn't matter if we have insurance or how our life is going- no more postponing ttc. It happens in May regardless of everything else in our life. OH and I were so excited to start trying, and he even told his best friend and brother we were due to start. It was so hard for us to come to grips with the fact we had to wait 6 more months, but now we're really excited and feel like it is the best thing for us! 

Welcome to the new girls! OH and I are 26 (well, I'm 26 on Nov 28th), wttc #1, married for almost 3 years, together for over 5. We've been wttc since May 2010, so it'll be exactly three years we waited but it'll be worth it!! Although, in order to get through this waiting stuff, we're just pretending it'll happen the very first month. :haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

CantHrdlyWait said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> I think i'd like to join this thread as well! We will TTC #1. I'm really really hoping for a Boy but as long as I have a healthy baby, i'm happy!! We are waiting to get married (gotta get engaged first) but we aren't going to have a big fancy wedding. just something small so we can save for a baby instead of a crazy wedding. =)
> 
> Hi and welcome :wave: we are hoping for a boy as well :) will it be may you will start TTC? wish we hadn't spent as much on our wedding as we are still paying it off now and we have been married 4 years on 1st December. bet you cant wait for your wedding, when are you hoping to?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. i'm thinking May would be the earliest we'd TTC. I'm hoping we get married in January or Feb at the latest. I'm thinking just a tiny ceremony with our parents/grandparents. No bridesmaids or any of that. It's just so much money and planning. I just want to be married.Click to expand...

I have added you to the list of people on here on my first post :) we was going to get married just me and my husband the year before we actually got married, we had the registry office booked and everything but decided against it in the end. our wedding wasn't massive was 50 people at the most but still cost an arm and leg.


----------



## jessicasmum

mzswizz said:


> thanks. group question......how long were you ttc before you had to change into wtt? And what was the cause?

We haven't started TTC and had to change to WTT, this will be our 2nd child we will be trying for though as we already have a daughter aged 7 :)
We are WTT for a few reasons though; having to lose weight, need to decorate the house and hopefully save a little money. :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

mzswizz said:


> thanks. group question......how long were you ttc before you had to change into wtt? And what was the cause?

I haven't ttc for no'3 before, just waiting till next April/May to have the same kind of gap between 2 and 3 that i have between 1 and 2. Hoping for an early in the year birthday after having September and December babies! plus my oh's birthday is in December too.

I'm hoping it won't be too much longer before we get engaged. My oh has now asked for my ring size so i'm hoping that is a good sign!! :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

brenn-i've noticed from your ticker that we are only a day apart in the wttc phase :thumbup: And waiting for 3 years wow you are strong. I have been ttc for 2 yrs and now im WTT #1.

jessica-i love your picture by the way :blush: And during the wtt, we are saving money also so i totally understand. i will be ttc #1 so im anxiously waiting.

30-gl im thinking it should be no time before he pops the question for you :hugs: My sister has 3 kids 1 and 2 have a 10 yr gap and 2 and 3 has a 1 yr gap. My sister and I are 7 yrs apart so big gaps run in the family but im hoping once i start..the gap isnt so huge.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thankyou i hope so too!, fx
2 years ish is perfect for me, waiting 3 would have been good in terms of no'1 being at pre-school but i was too broody and less than 2 too quick and i think i would have struggled. 
Going forward it should be good as they will be into the same sort of things and hopefully play well together :) probably more likely fight :haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> thanks. group question......how long were you ttc before you had to change into wtt? And what was the cause?
> 
> I haven't ttc for no'3 before, just waiting till next April/May to have the same kind of gap between 2 and 3 that i have between 1 and 2. Hoping for an early in the year birthday after having September and December babies! plus my oh's birthday is in December too.
> 
> I'm hoping it won't be too much longer before we get engaged. My oh has now asked for my ring size so i'm hoping that is a good sign!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay that is a good sign :) if he does propose soon do you think you will get married before or after baby?


----------



## jessicasmum

mzswizz said:


> brenn-i've noticed from your ticker that we are only a day apart in the wttc phase :thumbup: And waiting for 3 years wow you are strong. I have been ttc for 2 yrs and now im WTT #1.
> 
> jessica-i love your picture by the way :blush: And during the wtt, we are saving money also so i totally understand. i will be ttc #1 so im anxiously waiting.
> 
> 30-gl im thinking it should be no time before he pops the question for you :hugs: My sister has 3 kids 1 and 2 have a 10 yr gap and 2 and 3 has a 1 yr gap. My sister and I are 7 yrs apart so big gaps run in the family but im hoping once i start..the gap isn't so huge.

The age gap will be between my daughter and my next will be 8 years, not a gap i really wanted but couldn't really helped. but if all goes well with my next im hoping a closer age gap between my 2nd and 3rd about 3/4 years id like :) oh and thanks about picture :blush: i liked it because it reminded me of my cats :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

um I think more likely after, unless he does really soon! :haha:


----------



## brenn09

mzswizz said:


> brenn-i've noticed from your ticker that we are only a day apart in the wttc phase :thumbup: And waiting for 3 years wow you are strong. I have been ttc for 2 yrs and now im WTT #1.

Yay, we can be w/ttc buddies if you like!! We knew it would be a long wait, because I was just about to start my master's degree. It sounds harder than it has been, really. It hasn't been all that fun, but we know it was best for us because being in grad school and having a baby would have been very difficult- harder than waiting, for sure! This way we have money saved up, we'll be buying a house in the spring, and we got to spend more than 3 years together married! 

I'm really glad you found a doc that will help you get the baby you've been trying for! I can only imagine how tough it is to hear you have to go on birth control when you've been actively ttc. Unfortunately, my SIL has pcos and she was also told to get on birth control for a few months- she just got off in fact! We're all hoping for a Christmas BFP for her- but there's hope, I have a 2 year old nephew!! FX'ed we're getting our BFPs in May!!!


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> um I think more likely after, unless he does really soon! :haha:

Have you thought about what type of wedding you would like big/small etc..?


----------



## mzswizz

jessica-i think once the babies start rolling the gap would become closer. I think the only reason why my sister and I are 7 yrs apart is because my mom had fertility issues and recurrent m/cs and the docs told her she couldnt have anymore kids but lo and behold i came about. Also, between my sister's 1st and 2nd is so huge because she got into a new relationship when my niece was 7 yrs old so i guess thats why :haha: And i have pets also. 

brenn-i would like to be w/ttc buddies :hugs: And i totally understand where you are coming from. DH and I have been saving up especially seeing that he is still active duty in the Navy and i already served my time and I got out. I think it is best this way because now we can see each other every day. And will be able to raise a family. And yes I was upset knowing that for 2 yrs we have been actively ttc and then bam have to get on birth control but from what im seeing and hearing..this is the best route to take. Its either this or keep ttc with no results.


----------



## 30mummyof1

jessicasmum said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> um I think more likely after, unless he does really soon! :haha:
> 
> Have you thought about what type of wedding you would like big/small etc..?Click to expand...

My oh is up for a big wedding, i think he'd love being the centre of attention.:haha: I would have been quite happy with a small one but have come round to the idea of something bigger as i've been waiting so long!, well for the reception at least. I would still like something smallish for the ceremony, just the most important people :)


----------



## jessicasmum

mzswizz said:


> jessica-i think once the babies start rolling the gap would become closer. I think the only reason why my sister and I are 7 yrs apart is because my mom had fertility issues and recurrent m/cs and the docs told her she couldnt have anymore kids but lo and behold i came about. Also, between my sister's 1st and 2nd is so huge because she got into a new relationship when my niece was 7 yrs old so i guess thats why :haha: And i have pets also.
> 
> brenn-i would like to be w/ttc buddies :hugs: And i totally understand where you are coming from. DH and I have been saving up especially seeing that he is still active duty in the Navy and i already served my time and I got out. I think it is best this way because now we can see each other every day. And will be able to raise a family. And yes I was upset knowing that for 2 yrs we have been actively ttc and then bam have to get on birth control but from what im seeing and hearing..this is the best route to take. Its either this or keep ttc with no results.

My reason for the age gap because of my mental health issues, had a really hard time after my daughter but i have always wanted more and i just think now the time is right, well hopefully :haha: what pets have you got? i have 3 house cats, quite a handful in our small house but im sure if i had a bigger place i would have loads more lol


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> um I think more likely after, unless he does really soon! :haha:
> 
> Have you thought about what type of wedding you would like big/small etc..?Click to expand...
> 
> My oh is up for a big wedding, i think he'd love being the centre of attention.:haha: I would have been quite happy with a small one but have come round to the idea of something bigger as i've been waiting so long!, well for the reception at least. I would still like something smallish for the ceremony, just the most important people :)Click to expand...

Mine was only 30 in the day and 50 at night so not so big, we did invite a lot more to the night but got let down by so called family. would you want a church wedding? we aren't so big on religion so we had the full day a place called Walton hall which was lovely :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

About 30 for the ceremony sounds fab to me &#55357;&#56842; yep same as you not into religion so i would love to hire somewhere for the whole day. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## KalonKiki

DF and I are Taoist, so we don't plan to have a church wedding. We were thinking a place in town called Pythian Castle, but we're not sure we'll be able to afford it before the wedding, especially if our family members don't help us pay for anything.


----------



## brenn09

mzswizz: Yay for waiting and ttc buddies!! :happydance: I'm sure our wait will fly right by!! We're going to start ttc after AF shows up in April, although I'm not due to O until May, right around my graduation day according to FF! It sounds like we're going to start ttc around the same time- let's hope we do the whole pregnancy thing together, too!


----------



## KalonKiki

I hope so too! I'm a bit worried that I'm pregnant now, I was hoping to wait until at least May (more preferably June though) to start trying. x.x


----------



## brenn09

What leads you to think you're pregnant now? It would be best for us to wait until May, too. AF started this morning, I was pretty worried we had a whoopsie this month so I was pretty happy to see her- first time for everything, right?? :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, I haven't been experiencing ANY of my normal PMS symptoms and I've had increased amounts of CM (all normal, like clear/white). What really gets me is that my boobs aren't killing me right now. Normally the week before AF, my boobs are consistently sore until the day of AF. They were really sore for a day two days ago, then yesterday they were a lot less sore, now today they're not really sore at all (however my nipples are a bit sensitive and sore to the touch and kind of itchy). My back also hurts more than usual and I've had some light, dull cramping every now and then for the past couple of days (I NEVER cramp before AF). I could just be reading into things, but this is unusual for PMS for me.


----------



## mzswizz

jessica-i have 2 dogs, a tiger salamander, 1 bearded dragon and a ball python...we became reptile lovers over the years :blush:

Kalon-Are you going to start testing or are you just going to wait it out until AF due date?

brenn-It would be great if we can go through the wait, then ttc, then pregnancy journey together!!! Im going to start ttc literally a day after you :haha: Once i take the last pill, dh and I are going to start ttc'ing immediately. Atleast the break gives us a chance to enjoy being together and to save up money.


----------



## brenn09

Kalon- I was wondering the same as mzswizz, will you just wait for AF? It does sound weird but it all could be pms. :shrug: 

Mzswizz- we are trying to stay focused on being together and having fun! We have a trip planned for right after finals week and more planned for the spring after graduation! Our savings account will be happy with the wait, too!


----------



## mzswizz

brenn-where do you plan on going? dh wants to plan a trip to hawaii for my birthday next month.


----------



## brenn09

Next month we're going to Branson, MO. (within driving distance) and in May, we are thinking a cruise or to Florida! Hawaii sounds amazing!


----------



## mzswizz

brenn-Im from Florida!!! Miami, FL. The tourist attraction and I never been to MO before.


----------



## brenn09

We haven't decided where to go if we go to Florida- Miami is, of course, an option! We also like the idea of a cruise to the Caribbean. It will be so much fun, either way! I've been in Missouri once, but just to pick up my sister who was leaving her husband. Not the ideal trip :haha: Branson is quite the tourist location, rather cheesy I hear but it'll be a lot of fun at Christmas time!


----------



## mzswizz

Carribean ooohhh thats another destination on my list.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

kalon... I kinda feel the same way.. expect mine doesn't make sense because i'm on what I think to be my period. Exactly 14 days ago we DTD and my OH just pulled out. I know that was the day I was ovulating. All last week I kept smelling gasoline. Now, I feel super bloated, nauseous, SUPER tired, and I seem to be strangely aware of my nipples. LOL. I think i'm just reading WAYYYY into everything because It's the RIGHT time for my period. There have just been some strange things happening that make me go "hmmmm" and a lot of pg and AF symptoms are the same. Yeeesh.


----------



## KalonKiki

mzswizz & brenn: I'm actually going to wait until after AF is due to test. DF's birthday is on the 25th (AF is due to arrive the 22nd) and if she's not here by then I figured it might be nice to test on his birthday (and it gives a bit of time for AF to show up as my periods are generally like clockwork).

brenn: Branson, MO is within driving distance of me too! I live in Springfield. :)

canthrdlywait: It's kind of the opposite for me. I usually get all kinds of pregnancy symptoms before AF is supposed to show, but right now I feel fine. It's so weird!


----------



## KalonKiki

It looks like you have all kinds of exciting plans, Brenn! I'm a bit jealous, I love to travel and never get to anymore. :p


----------



## mzswizz

Kalon-Cant wait to hear your test results. Before i was on BCP, i had soooo many pregnancy symptoms and i noticed them only because we were actively ttc. I notice when we want kids...we notice things about our bodies that we didnt know before. You never know..a surprise bfp may be in the making.


----------



## jessicasmum

KalonKiki said:


> mzswizz & brenn: I'm actually going to wait until after AF is due to test. DF's birthday is on the 25th (AF is due to arrive the 22nd) and if she's not here by then I figured it might be nice to test on his birthday (and it gives a bit of time for AF to show up as my periods are generally like clockwork).
> 
> brenn: Branson, MO is within driving distance of me too! I live in Springfield. :)
> 
> canthrdlywait: It's kind of the opposite for me. I usually get all kinds of pregnancy symptoms before AF is supposed to show, but right now I feel fine. It's so weird!

That be nice testing on your DF's birthday :) we found out i was pregnant for sure on my husband's birthday so that was a really lovely time to find out :)


----------



## georgebaby1

im so jealous of your holiday plans il be lucky if we go abroad next year :(


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. Today is a lovely cool day and Im enjoying the weather as much as possible because I dont know when the next heat wave will hit. Today, im on cd27 and tomorrow ends the first week of BCPs :happydance: I have only 5 MORE DAYS BEFORE I SEE DH :happydance::happydance::happydance: Im over the moon happy right now about it. DH booked his tickets to come down here Dec. 20th-Jan. 6th. So he's going to be here for Xmas, my 23rd birthday, new years eve nand new years :happydance: He said that for my birthday, he wanted to do a cruise to Hawaii :cloud9: I would love that but we shall see. Atleast now we got 5 months to vacation, enjoy and explore before we settle down and start back on the ttc wagon. I think this 6 month break is exactly what we need to save up more money, go vacation with just the two of us and get to have our "alone" time and enjoy being with each other. I think this is our mini vacation :haha: From what im getting...the BCPs will be out of my system in no time once i stop because the midwife told me to have sex every day with dh right starting from when i stop taking the BCPs because the best thing is to catch the 1st egg that comes after the BCPs. So im hoping it doesnt take long. Hoping that after these long 2 yrs of actively ttc, a 6 month break can solve all the problems and we get our LO finally. Its been a very long journey for us and im just ready to finally enjoy the blessing we've worked hard for. Now back to these BCPs...these little things cause ALOT of cm :haha: Dont know why..maybe because its preventing pregnancy so thats why :shrug: I have no clue though. I should've ovulated by now though seeing that im on cd27 but then again you never know because of my crazy cycles. Hoping i can go back to the normal 28 day cycles I use to have but i guess thats wishful thinking :blush: Well, im all packed and ready to go to Connecticut. Finally got it done but atleast I dont have to worry about it now :thumbup:


----------



## brenn09

Kalon- we live in Oklahoma, so we aren't far away! We're really excited about our plans. We love to travel as well but don't get to as much because I've been in school so the money hasn't been there for us to travel a lot. Since I start working in December, we're hoping a lot more travel happens now! 

Good luck testing on OH's birthday! Its so hard to be in limbo like that!

mzswizz- I didn't O for 7 months, took my pills for 3 months, then ovulated 11 days after I stopped them the first time! :happydance: Here's to hoping you O soon after you stop them, too! It's good you guys have this mini-vacation to focus on yourselves! I hope you guys get to go to Hawaii!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Moved a step closer today ladies, told my oh going to take my last pack of pills starting Sunday so mid December i will be off bcp's so i can track my cycles till we ttc. :wohoo:


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> Moved a step closer today ladies, told my oh going to take my last pack of pills starting Sunday so mid December i will be off bcp's so i can track my cycles till we ttc. :wohoo:


:yipee: bet your made up :) its that one step further to #3!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep very exciting, can't believe it's number 3 doesn't like 5 mins since i was pregnant with number 1!


----------



## KalonKiki

Exciting stuff guys!
And thanks for all of the good lucks. Oddly enough, I haven't been stressing or obsessing over it. In fact, I feel great. MUCH too great to be PMSing in my opinion. Last month I cried about five times in one week because I was feeling so emotional during PMS and my boobs were sooo sore. This month though I couldn't feel better. Well, except the uncomfortable constant wet feeling from the increased CM and the acute awareness that I've been needing to go to the bathroom quite a bit.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sounds very promising! Good luck keep us posted :) when you testing?


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Mzswizz: where in CT? I grew up in Bristol... Live in MA now...

Ladies: going to the Ob next Wed for a 6 month check post delivery / surgery... Originally we were told to wait 1 year, which would mean May 2013... But everything else has healed so much quicker then expected- I'm hoping we get the go-ahead for January... If it's medically safe... If not, May it is!
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## mzswizz

brenn-oh i hope i OV that fast then that would be awesome!!!!

30mummy-yay :happydance: now you're one step closer!!!

Kalon-Sounds pretty positive for you!!!

EA-Groton, CT. Im going to visit DH on the New London Submarine Base for the U.S. Navy. And GL at your appt. Sorry for your loss by the way.


----------



## KalonKiki

EA - Sorry for your loss honey, but I'm glad that you're handling it well and that you still want to try again. Good luck and lots of baby dust to you! :dust:

mzswizz - It would figure if the one month that I finally came to terms with the fact that I had to wait would be the one month I actually got pregnant, haha. I've got my fingers crossed. For what though, I'm not sure.

30mummy - I'm testing on the 25th (AF is due the 22nd). It's DF's birthday. :D


----------



## mzswizz

Kalon-That's what usually happens. I've noticed that usually when a woman goes on a ttc break or a vacation somewhere..they end up pregnant lol. I know that wont be the case for me. But I got 5 more months and I think it will just fly on by.


----------



## KalonKiki

Personally I hope that I still have 5 more months. I was hoping to be at least closer to my wedding date when I got pregnant. If I'm pregnant now, we'd probably have to put the wedding off for another year or two because the baby would be born by our wedding date. I'd still be happy to be a mom, it would just be sooner than I was planning for.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Kalonkiki hope you get the result you want. Roll on 25th :)

mzs - thank you. Yes seems much more real now :wohoo:


----------



## jessicasmum

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Mzswizz: where in CT? I grew up in Bristol... Live in MA now...
> 
> Ladies: going to the Ob next Wed for a 6 month check post delivery / surgery... Originally we were told to wait 1 year, which would mean May 2013... But everything else has healed so much quicker then expected- I'm hoping we get the go-ahead for January... If it's medically safe... If not, May it is!
> Enjoy your weekend!

Good luck with your Ob appointment on Wednesday :thumbup:


----------



## jessicasmum

I have got my psychiatric consultant appointment on Wednesday, and i normally don't like going but as sad it sounds im looking forward to going this time as i am going to tell him i am starting TTC in May and it will be exactly 6 months on Wednesday to our TTC date. i need to tell him so i can find out what the plan is over my anti depressant, if i will end up coming off all together or need to stay on a small dose. i know this sounds daft me getting excited but it seems the first step towards TTC as i think it will seem more real when i tell him. i just hope that it is the usual guy i see because now and again it is a member of his team and i don't really want to explain to them as they don't really know me. 
I hope everyone has a lovely weekend :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh hope it is your usual guy and he is completely supportive hun, goodluck :thumbup:


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> ahh hope it is your usual guy and he is completely supportive hun, goodluck :thumbup:

Thank you :)


----------



## Lroxy2

I have been thinking of moving our TTC date up to Feb 2013 because then the LO would be older in school. It's only 3 months earlier than May our original date. Do you think I can get DH to agree to it? And do you think the 3 months makes a big difference in school? I know in my case I was young for my grade and I always struggled while my sister was older and excelled in school. (And the Chinese calendar says it would be a boy, so maybe DH won't be mad)


----------



## Irish Eyes

Lroxy2 said:


> I have been thinking of moving our TTC date up to Feb 2013 because then the LO would be older in school. It's only 3 months earlier than May our original date. Do you think I can get DH to agree to it? And do you think the 3 months makes a big difference in school? I know in my case I was young for my grade and I always struggled while my sister was older and excelled in school. (And the Chinese calendar says it would be a boy, so maybe DH won't be mad)

I think it's very uncommon to concieve in the first month of trying so starting early might not be a problem! I was a May baby and I also have a May baby!


----------



## Irish Eyes

We're WTT in May 2013 as well! I have a little boy already so would love a little girl this time! We were very lucky with LO and concieved during the first month so hopefully we'll be lucky again as I don't want a big age gap between them. I'll be going back to work in may part time to make sure I get Mat leave again, scary thinking about having 2 under 2!!

I had a horrible pregnancy and labour last time so would be lovely to have some support this time!


----------



## KalonKiki

Actually, while I excelled in school, I don't believe it was because of my October birthday. I think it's a stereotype that the younger students in their year do more poorly. If that's what you're worried about, you could always keep them from going to kindergarten for another year, then they would be the oldest in their class. I don't think it's necessary to worry about a child's birthday because of school and that too many parents do worry about it. I knew plenty of fall and winter birthday people that did terrible in school while there were plenty of spring and summer babies that did great in school.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I have 2 children with sept and dec birthday's but next time I am hoping for a spring baby just to break the children's birthday's up throughout the year. I'm not worried about them being younger in the class as I have a March birthday and it didn't affect me :) 
Just go for what feels right for you x


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck with your appointment, Jessicasmom!


----------



## mzswizz

jessica-gl with your appt and hopefully you get your usual guy. 

lroxy-I wouldnt worry about the month the baby is born in. I am a december baby and I was one of many of the oldest in the class and i excelled in class and also the extracurriculum activities that I was in. So i wouldnt worry if i was you. Also starting early might be a good idea. I was already thinking about starting earlier than april but we shall see.

AFM, im cd28 today. Time is flying by in my cycle and tomorrow I officially start week 2 of the BCPs. Thursday I will be on the plane to go see DH so I am super uber excited :happydance: I have been waiting for this day for the longest. DH and I both have doc appts on Monday :thumbup: Also, since im finished packing, I can focus on other things like MIL moving in, working out etc. Well today is Saturday and Im going to enjoy my Saturday. Might go to the beach or the pool. We shall see though.


----------



## jessicasmum

Lroxy2 said:


> I have been thinking of moving our TTC date up to Feb 2013 because then the LO would be older in school. It's only 3 months earlier than May our original date. Do you think I can get DH to agree to it? And do you think the 3 months makes a big difference in school? I know in my case I was young for my grade and I always struggled while my sister was older and excelled in school. (And the Chinese calendar says it would be a boy, so maybe DH won't be mad)

I don't think it always matters being older in the school year, my daughter is one of the youngest in her year as she was born in July and she isn't behind with her learning and does a lot better than most in her class. i understand what you mean though, if i would of thought it through before trying for my daughter i probably wouldn't of wanted her to be born in the youngest part of the school year. if you conceive in may though February being born isn't so bad as this is the half way mark of the school year. :)
I have been looking up about the Chinese calendar as well but i looked up about my daughter and it says shes a boy :haha: there is only one i can find that got it right at this site.

https://www.webwomb.com/chinesechart.htm


----------



## jessicasmum

Irish Eyes said:


> We're WTT in May 2013 as well! I have a little boy already so would love a little girl this time! We were very lucky with LO and concieved during the first month so hopefully we'll be lucky again as I don't want a big age gap between them. I'll be going back to work in may part time to make sure I get Mat leave again, scary thinking about having 2 under 2!!
> 
> I had a horrible pregnancy and labour last time so would be lovely to have some support this time!

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: we also conceived our daughter within the first month, fingers crossed we are both as lucky this time :thumbup:
I will add you to the list of people on here that's on my first post :)


----------



## jessicasmum

KalonKiki said:


> Good luck with your appointment, Jessicasmom!

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

mzswizz said:


> jessica-gl with your appt and hopefully you get your usual guy.
> 
> lroxy-I wouldnt worry about the month the baby is born in. I am a december baby and I was one of many of the oldest in the class and i excelled in class and also the extracurriculum activities that I was in. So i wouldnt worry if i was you. Also starting early might be a good idea. I was already thinking about starting earlier than april but we shall see.
> 
> AFM, im cd28 today. Time is flying by in my cycle and tomorrow I officially start week 2 of the BCPs. Thursday I will be on the plane to go see DH so I am super uber excited :happydance: I have been waiting for this day for the longest. DH and I both have doc appts on Monday :thumbup: Also, since im finished packing, I can focus on other things like MIL moving in, working out etc. Well today is Saturday and Im going to enjoy my Saturday. Might go to the beach or the pool. We shall see though.

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I would love to believe the chart as it says girl for conceiving in april and may but it says my 1st boy should have been a girl so unfortunately doesn't work for me! :dohh:


----------



## brenn09

I checked out the chinese chart, too- it saysgirls for me for the first three months we try. I would love a girl but like I said before I'm afraid if I don't have a boy I won't ever. Weird, but there you have it! I'm sure the chinese calendar is right about 50% of the time :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

i checked out the chart and looks like team blue for may and june. most likely we can conceive in may or june because i will use my last pill april 27th


----------



## nqhappy1

Hi jessicasmum, yipee for May 2013 and your TTC!! We are hoping for July 2013 to get started with our first IVF cycle. Have decided to do PGD as well for various reasons. Definitely lost a lot of sleep over that decision, and its only just begun! There's so much out there to read, does it make the decisions easier or harder!?!? ANyway, GOOD LUCK to us all!!


----------



## jessicasmum

nqhappy1 said:


> Hi jessicasmum, yipee for May 2013 and your TTC!! We are hoping for July 2013 to get started with our first IVF cycle. Have decided to do PGD as well for various reasons. Definitely lost a lot of sleep over that decision, and its only just begun! There's so much out there to read, does it make the decisions easier or harder!?!? ANyway, GOOD LUCK to us all!!

Hi nqhappy1 and welcome to the group :wave: I will add you to the list of people on here on my first post :) I have to be honest and say i haven't heard of PGD before. i suppose sometimes it can make decisions harder if there is so much information out there. I wish you all the luck with starting your first IVF cycle in July :hugs:
Would you like a boy or girl, or you team yellow (as long as baby is health) ?


----------



## jessicasmum

I have checked the Chinese calendar for baby # 2 and it says girl again if conceive in may but as it is nearer to the end of may (21st) it probably will be June at the earliest i conceive and that is saying a boy :thumbup: well its only a bit of fun i think :)


----------



## jessicasmum

This is a message to everyone, i know its way too early and i wouldn't dream of buying anything until im so far pregnant, but i wondered if any one else has been looking up different items for their future baby like; cots,moses baskets etc...? just i have been looking up different items and seeing which ones are good with reviews and the prices of things to see how much roughly im going to need saved up. i started using pin interest to add a couple of things on but not got much on mine yet.
hope others don't think im a bit crazy doing this :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

jessica-no you're not crazy :haha: When my mom and I went to Toys R Us to do christmas shopping for the nieces and nephew...we went through the baby aisle and were looking at things I will need to buy for baby once that time comes so we have an idea on how much things are and what we have to get to be prepared.

AFM, cd29 today and just started week 2 of the birth control. 4 more days until I see DH :happydance: I bought 2 dresses at the mall and Im going to take them with me along with my boots. I showed him the dresses and DH being DH said if i bring those dresses then im going to get pregnant while on birth control :dohh: He is such a guy i tell you :haha: Today, going to hang with my friend and just relax. Yesterday, me and her went to the mall and then we went to see Twilight :cloud9: Enjoyed it!!!! Best movie ever!!! I want to see it again :blush: Let's see if the BCPs will give me a bleed. I seen that women were getting breakthrough bleeds etc but I havent gotten any bleeding so far so im assuming thats a good thing. Im hoping it doesnt jumpstart an AF too. Hoping i can enjoy my trip AF worry free.


----------



## KalonKiki

nqhappy1: Welcome and good luck on your first IVF cycle!

mzswizz: I'm sure everything will go fine with AF, and we'll be right here for support all the way. :D

brenn: That's how I am with a girl. I'm afraid that if I don't have one first, I never will have one, haha. I know it's a silly fear though.

Well, I woke up with this awful metallic taste in my mouth (no blood in sight though, that was confusing) and I was sooo thirsty. I had to get up hours before I had intended to in order to get a drink and then go back to bed. I never have to do that. Nipples are also really sensitive (and a bit sore too). I'm also still pretty tired, even though I got 8 hours of sleep.


----------



## mzswizz

Kalon-Sounds like prego symptoms to me :thumbup:


----------



## brenn09

jessicasmum said:


> This is a message to everyone, i know its way too early and i wouldn't dream of buying anything until im so far pregnant, but i wondered if any one else has been looking up different items for their future baby like; cots,moses baskets etc...? just i have been looking up different items and seeing which ones are good with reviews and the prices of things to see how much roughly im going to need saved up. i started using pin interest to add a couple of things on but not got much on mine yet.
> hope others don't think im a bit crazy doing this :haha:

I've been doing this for over a year! I have a private Amazon wishlist for baby stuffs that I add to whenever I hear of or run across a good baby item! OH probably thinks I'm a bit nuts but it has seriously kept me sane on my worst broody days! I've only recently gotten OH to wander the baby aisles with me but I don't usually do that because it seems odd when you're not pregnant or shopping for someone. Idk, personal issue I'm guessing because how would anyone know I wasn't pregnant? :haha: 

It seems pretty normal to do this, as far as I've seen on these boards. A lot of us waiters are doing it, so it can't be too crazy!


----------



## KalonKiki

I've been thinking about looking into baby stuff. Like cloth diapers, I'm very interested in using those. I'd have to get lots of them though, we don't have in unit washers and driers here.


----------



## Irish Eyes

I bought LOs swinging crib and pram before he was even conceived! So you're actually perfectly normal!


----------



## KalonKiki

By the way, with the Chinese Gender Prediction Chart, are you guys using your Chinese age? That's what it goes by. This is a good sight for that:

https://www.prokerala.com/general/calendar/chinese-age.php


----------



## brenn09

I used the baby center chinese calendar, which says that it calculates your lunar age as well as the lunar month that you conceive. :shrug:


----------



## jessicasmum

brenn09 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> This is a message to everyone, i know its way too early and i wouldn't dream of buying anything until im so far pregnant, but i wondered if any one else has been looking up different items for their future baby like; cots,moses baskets etc...? just i have been looking up different items and seeing which ones are good with reviews and the prices of things to see how much roughly im going to need saved up. i started using pin interest to add a couple of things on but not got much on mine yet.
> hope others don't think im a bit crazy doing this :haha:
> 
> I've been doing this for over a year! I have a private Amazon wishlist for baby stuffs that I add to whenever I hear of or run across a good baby item! OH probably thinks I'm a bit nuts but it has seriously kept me sane on my worst broody days! I've only recently gotten OH to wander the baby aisles with me but I don't usually do that because it seems odd when you're not pregnant or shopping for someone. Idk, personal issue I'm guessing because how would anyone know I wasn't pregnant? :haha:
> 
> It seems pretty normal to do this, as far as I've seen on these boards. A lot of us waiters are doing it, so it can't be too crazy!Click to expand...

An amazon wish list that sounds good, i have an amazon account getting most of xmas presents off their so might set up a wish list myself, great idea :thumbup: hey we should swap our ideas :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Irish Eyes said:


> I bought LOs swinging crib and pram before he was even conceived! So you're actually perfectly normal!

I don't think my husband would let me buy anything yet but if i had my way i think i might :haha: he jokes that im mad when im looking up stuff, but in a way i think it actually is helping to keep me sane :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sounds good to me! :thumbup: 
For me I have everything really from the 2 boys but if I find out I am having a girl I will be going on a big pink spending spree! :haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

KalonKiki said:


> By the way, with the Chinese Gender Prediction Chart, are you guys using your Chinese age? That's what it goes by. This is a good sight for that:
> 
> https://www.prokerala.com/general/calendar/chinese-age.php

Mines still showing a boy for daughter on this one too, she does act like a boy though with liking mostly boyish stuff so its probably partly right :haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> Sounds good to me! :thumbup:
> For me I have everything really from the 2 boys but if I find out I am having a girl I will be going on a big pink spending spree! :haha:

That is the bad thing with me having such a big age gap between my daughter and our next that we had to get rid of all her baby stuff so we are going to have to start all over again. i don't like the thought of the expense of this but really looking forward to getting everything new :thumbup:


----------



## jessicasmum

Everyone feel free to share the wish list items for their future baby if you have any yet, i think it would be fun and nice if we can compare and have new items added to our own :thumbup:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hi ladies *waves* I'm waiting to try for number 2 in June 2013 (or end of may, depending on where my OV falls)

You're totally normal making wishlists and stuff like that, before I even started trying for my first I had a list of bookmarks of different baby items - used to stalk the preggo/ baby club sections as every so often there are threads about 'best items you bought for baby" or 'things you couldn't live without' - handy to know for mums to be! Xx


----------



## georgebaby1

jessicasmum said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me! :thumbup:
> For me I have everything really from the 2 boys but if I find out I am having a girl I will be going on a big pink spending spree! :haha:
> 
> That is the bad thing with me having such a big age gap between my daughter and our next that we had to get rid of all her baby stuff so we are going to have to start all over again. i don't like the thought of the expense of this but really looking forward to getting everything new :thumbup:Click to expand...

tbh my lo is only 1 and ive hardly kept anything of his just because theres no guarantee what sex baby we have next or f they will like same toys etcc and i hate clutter. i sell his stuff to pay for new or jst give to charity so i will be in exactly the same situation.


----------



## jessicasmum

Sun_Flower said:


> Hi ladies *waves* I'm waiting to try for number 2 in June 2013 (or end of may, depending on where my OV falls)
> 
> You're totally normal making wishlists and stuff like that, before I even started trying for my first I had a list of bookmarks of different baby items - used to stalk the preggo/ baby club sections as every so often there are threads about 'best items you bought for baby" or 'things you couldn't live without' - handy to know for mums to be! Xx

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you to the list of people on here on my first post :)
Will you be hoping for a boy next or are you :yellow: ?
Your LO is so gorgeous by the way :)
Good to know im not alone with looking up baby items :) Will you use most of your LO's baby things for you next or buy new?


----------



## jessicasmum

georgebaby1 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me! :thumbup:
> For me I have everything really from the 2 boys but if I find out I am having a girl I will be going on a big pink spending spree! :haha:
> 
> That is the bad thing with me having such a big age gap between my daughter and our next that we had to get rid of all her baby stuff so we are going to have to start all over again. i don't like the thought of the expense of this but really looking forward to getting everything new :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> tbh my lo is only 1 and ive hardly kept anything of his just because theres no guarantee what sex baby we have next or f they will like same toys etcc and i hate clutter. i sell his stuff to pay for new or jst give to charity so i will be in exactly the same situation.Click to expand...

Yeah there is that, if the next one is the opposite sex most of the stuff wouldn't be able to be used. i was a bit of a hoarder for a while but recently had a big sort out but still couldn't bring myself to throw out certain baby outfits :) one in particular is a Santa outfit my daughter wore for her first Christmas. you would think it would be just the woman not wanting to throw things out but my husband was worse than me saying aww you cant throw that out its so tiny :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

hello ladies.

AFM, im on cd30 today. My cycle is pretty much almost over :happydance: So far so good..no bleeding as of yet so thats a good sign. I've noticed that while I am in Connecticut, I will go through week 2 and 1/2 of week 3 of BCPs. The 1st month supply will be done on Dec. 9th (yes i actually calculated :blush: ) And i already have the 2nd month's supply with me because she supplied me with 2 months and I have to go pick up the 3rd-6th months at the pharmacy. I didnt put my prescription in yet because I have to wait and figure out when and if I will be moving up there because DH is trying to change his rate from submarine to a surface job. So we will know what's going on hopefully by today. Today I have a follow up doc appt @ 11:45. So Im just killing time until then. Next month, I get my annual pap smear and the midwife requesred an u/s because she says she is going to watch the cysts etc. I seriously love my new docs..they really listen and care about my well being.


----------



## Sun_Flower

jessicasmum said:


> Sun_Flower said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies *waves* I'm waiting to try for number 2 in June 2013 (or end of may, depending on where my OV falls)
> 
> You're totally normal making wishlists and stuff like that, before I even started trying for my first I had a list of bookmarks of different baby items - used to stalk the preggo/ baby club sections as every so often there are threads about 'best items you bought for baby" or 'things you couldn't live without' - handy to know for mums to be! Xx
> 
> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you to the list of people on here on my first post :)
> Will you be hoping for a boy next or are you :yellow: ?
> Your LO is so gorgeous by the way :)
> Good to know im not alone with looking up baby items :) Will you use most of your LO's baby things for you next or buy new?Click to expand...

I'll be finding out what we're having but I'm not hoping for boy or girl, either will be lovely! If I have a girl I'll definitely save a lot of money as DD has so many clothes that she's either never worn or barely worn so will be able to put them to good use.

We deliberately bought a lot of the essentials in unisex or neutral colours (circus high chair, rainforest playmat, green bumbo, black travel system etc) so they can be reused whatever the sex of the next baby :) xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes same as us, although some people thought we must have known ds1 was a boy as our pram is blue and cream, but we just thought it was neutral as it's a navy blue and there is more cream than blue anyway!


----------



## jessicasmum

mzswizz said:


> hello ladies.
> 
> AFM, im on cd30 today. My cycle is pretty much almost over :happydance: So far so good..no bleeding as of yet so thats a good sign. I've noticed that while I am in Connecticut, I will go through week 2 and 1/2 of week 3 of BCPs. The 1st month supply will be done on Dec. 9th (yes i actually calculated :blush: ) And i already have the 2nd month's supply with me because she supplied me with 2 months and I have to go pick up the 3rd-6th months at the pharmacy. I didnt put my prescription in yet because I have to wait and figure out when and if I will be moving up there because DH is trying to change his rate from submarine to a surface job. So we will know what's going on hopefully by today. Today I have a follow up doc appt @ 11:45. So Im just killing time until then. Next month, I get my annual pap smear and the midwife requesred an u/s because she says she is going to watch the cysts etc. I seriously love my new docs..they really listen and care about my well being.

How did your appointment go? is of PCOS you have?


----------



## jessicasmum

Thought i would share the pram/travel system that is on my wish list for baby #2, so here's the link to it :)

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...-Deluxe-Travel-System-I-Love-My-Bear(0068326)


Feel free for others to share their wish list items :)


----------



## mzswizz

jessica-will do a proper follow up on my doc appt below and yes its PCOS that i was diagnosed with.

Doctor's appt: Well my doctor's appt went very well actually. I got the results from my last visit. Also, I told her that I am now on BCPs. Well, my thyroid levels are perfect. BUT now we have another issue. Well, good thing is im not anemic (due to super havy bleeding during AFs). The issue is my platelet level is very high :nope: Normal range is 140-400 and mines is at 523 :shock: I asked her what is a platelet and she said that it is what controls the clotting in the blood. She said with my level being high...i would be able to get pregnant but wont be able to carry the pregnancy :nope: Which would explain alot now :dohh: So she has requested I see a hematologist and let him do all the proper bloodwork so we can get the underlying problem fixed so by the time im off BC, i will be set and ready to go :thumbup: Did I say my doc was amazing or what :haha: So one step closer to our rainbow baby. Im happy that Im finalyl getting my answers but pissed the my former doctors didnt find out none of these issues in the past because they could've been solved by now.


----------



## Sun_Flower

My friend has the I Love Bear travel system, it's gorgeous :) I'm thinking that my daughter will be at least 2 when we have number two, and that's if we fall straight away. Don't really want a double buggy so would probably either wear the baby and have Eden in the buggy or vice versa. Hmm is there anything on my wishlist for number two? That's something fun to think about...


----------



## Sun_Flower

Definitely want one of these next time, would ake things so much easier as we ended up cosleeping with Eden when she refused her Moses basket

bedside cot


----------



## Irish Eyes

I want this one!!

https://www.cheekyrascals.co.uk/1571/kobi


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sun_Flower said:


> Definitely want one of these next time, would ake things so much easier as we ended up cosleeping with Eden when she refused her Moses basket
> 
> bedside cot

That looks like a great buy :thumbup:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Irish Eyes said:


> I want this one!!
> 
> https://www.cheekyrascals.co.uk/1571/kobi

Oooh love this!


----------



## KalonKiki

Well ladies, either the :witch: got me three days early or a :bfp: is in the making. :blush:


----------



## mzswizz

Kalon-FXed that isnt going to show her face.

AFM, i have an appt scheduled for dec. 5th @ 9am for the hematologist yay :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

Well I think I got some implantation spotting today. I'm very sure that I'm pregnant as my period has never been early before and I've never experienced spotting in between periods. It would also be about the right time for implantation bleeding to occur.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hello everyone, sorry I haven't posted on here in a while! :hi:
Was wondering if anyone could offer some advice - still planning to TTC next April or May and trying to decide when to get my implant out. I'm leaning towards January at the mo but a lot of people have said it takes months for your cycle to regulate? Should I get it out sooner?

For the wishlist, just cloth right now! My daughter will be 4 at least before we have a new baby so we won't need a double...and we can use most of her old stuff :)


----------



## mzswizz

Kalon-How many dpo are you?

wishuwerehere-If it takes month then I think around the end of December/January should give you enough time to get back regulated before you start ttc.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm anywhere between 11 and 13 DPO. I think I O'd on the 7th to be honest.


----------



## mzswizz

Kalon-FXed its implantation for you.


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks! I'll let you know if/when I get my :bfp: ^_^


----------



## mzswizz

From the sound of it...sounds like it could be your bfp in the making. :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

I hope so. It makes me so happy to think that a wonderful little sticky bean could be in there right now, even if it wasn't planned. :blush:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm taking a test tomorrow morning. We BD'd on the day I ovulated (11/1) and he pulled out. I got a very short 2 day period on 11/15 and 11/16 but then it stopped. I've never had a period this short. I tested on 11/16 in the afternoon and it was negative. I was reading today that if that was implantation bleeding, I wouldn't have seen a positive yet. I'm still worried I could be PG and i'm on a medicine I shouldn't be if i were trying. This was just a FLUKE where we didn't have protection. I guess if i get another negative, i'm in the clear? LOL


----------



## Irish Eyes

wishuwerehere said:


> Hello everyone, sorry I haven't posted on here in a while! :hi:
> Was wondering if anyone could offer some advice - still planning to TTC next April or May and trying to decide when to get my implant out. I'm leaning towards January at the mo but a lot of people have said it takes months for your cycle to regulate? Should I get it out sooner?
> 
> For the wishlist, just cloth right now! My daughter will be 4 at least before we have a new baby so we won't need a double...and we can use most of her old stuff :)

I guess it depends on how important it is to you to conceive asap. If you're a bit more relaxed then get it out a couple of months before. I would imagine that January would give you plenty of time to regulate. 

I was warned that it would take about a year to conceive after coming off the pill so we didn't even bother with condoms & were planning to start trying summer 2012. Well, I took my last pill on the night before our wedding (July 2011) and I was pregnant by the honeymoon 3 weeks later! So it's not the same for everyone!


----------



## jessicasmum

Sun_Flower said:


> My friend has the I Love Bear travel system, it's gorgeous :) I'm thinking that my daughter will be at least 2 when we have number two, and that's if we fall straight away. Don't really want a double buggy so would probably either wear the baby and have Eden in the buggy or vice versa. Hmm is there anything on my wishlist for number two? That's something fun to think about...

Does your friend find it easy to use? it has got some good reviews and i think it is a great price, a lot cheaper than the pram i got for my daughter :thumbup:


----------



## jessicasmum

Sun_Flower said:


> Definitely want one of these next time, would ake things so much easier as we ended up cosleeping with Eden when she refused her Moses basket
> 
> bedside cot

This is a good idea :thumbup: my daughter ended up co sleeping most of the time too.


----------



## jessicasmum

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I'm taking a test tomorrow morning. We BD'd on the day I ovulated (11/1) and he pulled out. I got a very short 2 day period on 11/15 and 11/16 but then it stopped. I've never had a period this short. I tested on 11/16 in the afternoon and it was negative. I was reading today that if that was implantation bleeding, I wouldn't have seen a positive yet. I'm still worried I could be PG and i'm on a medicine I shouldn't be if i were trying. This was just a FLUKE where we didn't have protection. I guess if i get another negative, i'm in the clear? LOL

I kept getting negatives when i was pregnant with my daughter and only got a positive when i was over 7 weeks pregnant, i know this isn't always common but just thought id say that sometimes pregnancies don't show positives as quick as you think :) how would you feel if you are pregnant now?


----------



## 30mummyof1

jessicasmum said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> I'm taking a test tomorrow morning. We BD'd on the day I ovulated (11/1) and he pulled out. I got a very short 2 day period on 11/15 and 11/16 but then it stopped. I've never had a period this short. I tested on 11/16 in the afternoon and it was negative. I was reading today that if that was implantation bleeding, I wouldn't have seen a positive yet. I'm still worried I could be PG and i'm on a medicine I shouldn't be if i were trying. This was just a FLUKE where we didn't have protection. I guess if i get another negative, i'm in the clear? LOL
> 
> I kept getting negatives when i was pregnant with my daughter and only got a positive when i was over 7 weeks pregnant, i know this isn't always common but just thought id say that sometimes pregnancies don't show positives as quick as you think :) how would you feel if you are pregnant now?Click to expand...

wow, not finding out till 7wks! did you have lots of symptoms alongside the negative to know it can't be right?


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> I'm taking a test tomorrow morning. We BD'd on the day I ovulated (11/1) and he pulled out. I got a very short 2 day period on 11/15 and 11/16 but then it stopped. I've never had a period this short. I tested on 11/16 in the afternoon and it was negative. I was reading today that if that was implantation bleeding, I wouldn't have seen a positive yet. I'm still worried I could be PG and i'm on a medicine I shouldn't be if i were trying. This was just a FLUKE where we didn't have protection. I guess if i get another negative, i'm in the clear? LOL
> 
> I kept getting negatives when i was pregnant with my daughter and only got a positive when i was over 7 weeks pregnant, i know this isn't always common but just thought id say that sometimes pregnancies don't show positives as quick as you think :) how would you feel if you are pregnant now?Click to expand...
> 
> wow, not finding out till 7wks! did you have lots of symptoms alongside the negative to know it can't be right?Click to expand...

i was being sick all the time so i was so confused that it kept showing up negative, even the doctors/hospitals test showing i wasn't.
i even at 2 weeks pregnant had a operation on my tendon in my finger so had a test that shown was negative, i just so glad nothing happened to the baby because of the op.


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh wow, that must have been very confusing. :shock: Yes lucky everything was ok with baby :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

jessicasmum said:


> Sun_Flower said:
> 
> 
> My friend has the I Love Bear travel system, it's gorgeous :) I'm thinking that my daughter will be at least 2 when we have number two, and that's if we fall straight away. Don't really want a double buggy so would probably either wear the baby and have Eden in the buggy or vice versa. Hmm is there anything on my wishlist for number two? That's something fun to think about...
> 
> Does your friend find it easy to use? it has got some good reviews and i think it is a great price, a lot cheaper than the pram i got for my daughter :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well she's been using it over a year and hasn't mentioned any problems, so I guess so! Xx


----------



## jessicasmum

Sun_Flower said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun_Flower said:
> 
> 
> My friend has the I Love Bear travel system, it's gorgeous :) I'm thinking that my daughter will be at least 2 when we have number two, and that's if we fall straight away. Don't really want a double buggy so would probably either wear the baby and have Eden in the buggy or vice versa. Hmm is there anything on my wishlist for number two? That's something fun to think about...
> 
> Does your friend find it easy to use? it has got some good reviews and i think it is a great price, a lot cheaper than the pram i got for my daughter :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well she's been using it over a year and hasn't mentioned any problems, so I guess so! XxClick to expand...

That's good to hear :thumbup:


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> oh wow, that must have been very confusing. :shock: Yes lucky everything was ok with baby :)

My periods aren't regular at the moment and hoping the same doesn't happen next time as wont be able to tell im pregnant at first with my cycles are so long.


----------



## 30mummyof1

No mine aren't regular either when I am off bc. Think that is going to make it hard when we ttc a girl and ovulation day changing all the time :( 

Hopefully you won't have the same problem. fx


----------



## mzswizz

CantHrdlyWait-Did you test yet?

Kalon-I know what you mean...fxed its your bfp :hugs:

Irish Eyes-You gave me hope because currently im on BCPs and I was hoping that after I stop taking them..that it doesnt take long to conceive.

Jessica-Wow 7 weeks pregnant!! Thats crazy. Atleast everything qas fine with baby. I too have irregular periods so far dont know about while taking the BCPs yet. And when I was pregnant..the doc's test came back negative but the hpts were positive. So we had to go through the crazy battle of the doc telling me im not pregnant and my shoving 5 cb digis that said pregnant in her face and her finally doing bloodwork showing that i was indeed pregnant.

30mummy-GL. Im thinking im going to wait it out on the ovulation tests until im like 3 or 4 months into the BCPs just to see if im o'ing or not.

AFM, im cd31 today and tomorrow is my last day here before im on a plane to go see my DH :happydance::happydance: Super excited. The time has finally come cant wait. And there will be loads of photos :haha: Today, im going to call the ob/gyn office to schedule an appt in December for my pap smear and ultrasound. I want to knock everything out the way at once. And I have my bloodwork so I can also give that to her to update her about the newfound information that I have received :thumbup: Im happy because now everything is getting in motion for a rainbow baby. Before (as you all experienced with me) I was going back and forth to the doctors and ended up with no information and nothing getting done. But now, ever since the FIRST day of my appt, I have been finding out things AND getting diagnosed :thumbup: Seems like it just goes to show that when a doctor cares about the patient..things will get done. And DH is happy that we are getting everything out the way also. Its a good thing Im on the BCPs because atleast now while we wait, I can get everything fixed and dont have to worry about not getting certain meds etc because I think its a possibility I am pregnant. And I rather have my body in great condition for baby or babies instead or trying on my own because im impatient and end up going through the heartache of another m/c. So I'm taking it slow. And I wonder once my ob/gyn sees the whole platelet issue that she might tell me i can get off BCPs sooner because they just thought that it would be the PCOS and my irregular cycles stopping me from conceiving :shrug: We shall see. And omg 5 months and 1 week before I start ttc already?! :shock: With the doc appts and vacationing to see DH and everything...I think i will be back to TTC in no time.


----------



## 30mummyof1

have ordered myself a load of ovulation tests ready for next month, hopefully I can find a pattern or something in my cycles ready for april/may.:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

mzswizz said:


> CantHrdlyWait-Did you test yet?
> 
> Kalon-I know what you mean...fxed its your bfp :hugs:
> 
> Irish Eyes-You gave me hope because currently im on BCPs and I was hoping that after I stop taking them..that it doesnt take long to conceive.
> 
> AFM, im cd31 today and tomorrow is my last day here before im on a plane to go see my DH :happydance::happydance: Super excited. The time has finally come cant wait. And there will be loads of photos :haha: Today, im going to call the ob/gyn office to schedule an appt in December for my pap smear and ultrasound. I want to knock everything out the way at once. And I have my bloodwork so I can also give that to her to update her about the newfound information that I have received :thumbup: Im happy because now everything is getting in motion for a rainbow baby. Before (as you all experienced with me) I was going back and forth to the doctors and ended up with no information and nothing getting done. But now, ever since the FIRST day of my appt, I have been finding out things AND getting diagnosed :thumbup: Seems like it just goes to show that when a doctor cares about the patient..things will get done. And DH is happy that we are getting everything out the way also. Its a good thing Im on the BCPs because atleast now while we wait, I can get everything fixed and dont have to worry about not getting certain meds etc because I think its a possibility I am pregnant. And I rather have my body in great condition for baby or babies instead or trying on my own because im impatient and end up going through the heartache of another m/c. So I'm taking it slow. And I wonder once my ob/gyn sees the whole platelet issue that she might tell me i can get off BCPs sooner because they just thought that it would be the PCOS and my irregular cycles stopping me from conceiving :shrug: We shall see. And omg 5 months and 1 week before I start ttc already?! :shock: With the doc appts and vacationing to see DH and everything...I think i will be back to TTC in no time.

all sounding good hun :thumbup: didn't realise you had, had many mc's :sad1: but roll on may for your rainbow baby :)


----------



## mzswizz

30mummy-Thanks :hugs: Im anxiously waiting. And what doesnt kill us only makes us stronger!!!!! I know eventually we all will get our rainbow babies :hugs:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

jessicasmum said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> I'm taking a test tomorrow morning. We BD'd on the day I ovulated (11/1) and he pulled out. I got a very short 2 day period on 11/15 and 11/16 but then it stopped. I've never had a period this short. I tested on 11/16 in the afternoon and it was negative. I was reading today that if that was implantation bleeding, I wouldn't have seen a positive yet. I'm still worried I could be PG and i'm on a medicine I shouldn't be if i were trying. This was just a FLUKE where we didn't have protection. I guess if i get another negative, i'm in the clear? LOL
> 
> I kept getting negatives when i was pregnant with my daughter and only got a positive when i was over 7 weeks pregnant, i know this isn't always common but just thought id say that sometimes pregnancies don't show positives as quick as you think :) how would you feel if you are pregnant now?Click to expand...

Well I tested negative again this morning. I think I just really want to be pregnant and was imagining the symptoms.. although the 2 day period is still really stumping me. I would have been thrilled to be expecting already. Guess i'm waiting!! lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

mzswizz said:


> CantHrdlyWait-Did you test yet?
> 
> Kalon-I know what you mean...fxed its your bfp :hugs:
> 
> Irish Eyes-You gave me hope because currently im on BCPs and I was hoping that after I stop taking them..that it doesnt take long to conceive.
> 
> Jessica-Wow 7 weeks pregnant!! Thats crazy. Atleast everything qas fine with baby. I too have irregular periods so far dont know about while taking the BCPs yet. And when I was pregnant..the doc's test came back negative but the hpts were positive. So we had to go through the crazy battle of the doc telling me im not pregnant and my shoving 5 cb digis that said pregnant in her face and her finally doing bloodwork showing that i was indeed pregnant.
> 
> 30mummy-GL. Im thinking im going to wait it out on the ovulation tests until im like 3 or 4 months into the BCPs just to see if im o'ing or not.
> 
> AFM, im cd31 today and tomorrow is my last day here before im on a plane to go see my DH :happydance::happydance: Super excited. The time has finally come cant wait. And there will be loads of photos :haha: Today, im going to call the ob/gyn office to schedule an appt in December for my pap smear and ultrasound. I want to knock everything out the way at once. And I have my bloodwork so I can also give that to her to update her about the newfound information that I have received :thumbup: Im happy because now everything is getting in motion for a rainbow baby. Before (as you all experienced with me) I was going back and forth to the doctors and ended up with no information and nothing getting done. But now, ever since the FIRST day of my appt, I have been finding out things AND getting diagnosed :thumbup: Seems like it just goes to show that when a doctor cares about the patient..things will get done. And DH is happy that we are getting everything out the way also. Its a good thing Im on the BCPs because atleast now while we wait, I can get everything fixed and dont have to worry about not getting certain meds etc because I think its a possibility I am pregnant. And I rather have my body in great condition for baby or babies instead or trying on my own because im impatient and end up going through the heartache of another m/c. So I'm taking it slow. And I wonder once my ob/gyn sees the whole platelet issue that she might tell me i can get off BCPs sooner because they just thought that it would be the PCOS and my irregular cycles stopping me from conceiving :shrug: We shall see. And omg 5 months and 1 week before I start ttc already?! :shock: With the doc appts and vacationing to see DH and everything...I think i will be back to TTC in no time.

The test was negative this morning!! Guess i'm not PG.


----------



## mzswizz

awww :hugs::hugs: Well atleast you can have fun trying without actually trying until you reach your ttc mark


----------



## mzswizz

Well a little to update: Just thought about it and if i conceive in May after i finish the BCPs in April...then we will have a February baby which is the same month of our dating anniversary which is Feb. 18th :cloud9: Also on our anniversary, I have a follow up appt with my primary care doc. So these are my appts so far:

hematologist-dec. 5th @ 9am
ob/gyn-dec. 6th @ 9:30am :happydance: 
primary care doc-feb. 18th @ 9:30am 

Im happy that im able to get the ob/gyn the day after i see the hematologist. And stuff is really moving rather quickly so it seems like its going to be back to back doc appts!!! :happydance:


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> have ordered myself a load of ovulation tests ready for next month, hopefully I can find a pattern or something in my cycles ready for april/may.:thumbup:

I was thinking of getting some ovulation tests soon. what brand will you be getting? and i haven't got a clue because i have never used them before so bare with me :haha: , do you start testing after your period has finished? or with me having quite long cycles would it be wiser testing every day?


----------



## jessicasmum

mzswizz said:


> Well a little to update: Just thought about it and if i conceive in May after i finish the BCPs in April...then we will have a February baby which is the same month of our dating anniversary which is Feb. 18th :cloud9: Also on our anniversary, I have a follow up appt with my primary care doc. So these are my appts so far:
> 
> hematologist-dec. 5th @ 9am
> ob/gyn-dec. 6th @ 9:30am :happydance:
> primary care doc-feb. 18th @ 9:30am
> 
> Im happy that im able to get the ob/gyn the day after i see the hematologist. And stuff is really moving rather quickly so it seems like its going to be back to back doc appts!!! :happydance:

Awww that would be lovely if you were due near to you anniversary :) our stating date for TTC is our 10 year dating anniversary :)


----------



## mzswizz

jessica-i was using cb digi daily opks..a little pricey but they work wonders and i started after bleeding stopped and i too had long cycles. And wow thats great hoping you conceive close to your anniversary too!!! I hope we can have us anniversary babies


----------



## jessicasmum

mzswizz said:


> jessica-i was using cb digi daily opks..a little pricey but they work wonders and i started after bleeding stopped and i too had long cycles. And wow thats great hoping you conceive close to your anniversary too!!! I hope we can have us anniversary babies

Thanks for that :thumbup: i would ideally like to use cb digi but like you said a bit pricey, maybe have to convince my husband that i should start using them :winkwink:
It makes it just that little bit special doesn't it about our anniversaries as well :) i found out i was pregnant with my daughter on my husband's birthday so it made it extra special :)


----------



## mzswizz

yes! its just something about those special days and finding out about a blessing or giving birth makes it even more special. And i think the cb digi is like $35 or $33 at target. Some places has it at a higher price than that. I know I went to target every time for mines. It really takes the guessing out of it.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Jessicasmum, I just got mine off ebay..the one step ones. They were £7 inc pp for 40 and 10 pregnancy tests but you can say what proportion of each you want for the same price. 
I'm going to test about cd10 as my cycles are longish. I had a cbfm previously but I think I will see how the ovulation tests work out first.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Now i'm just plain confused! I was telling my friend about how if i DID test positive (which i didn't) that i'd only be 2 weeks pregnant because I O'd on 11/1 and that's when we BD'd but she said it should be 4 weeks by the time I find out because it goes from the first day of your last period, but that doesn't make sense to me. I had my AF last month no problem... and then got what i think to be a VERY short AF on 11/15 (which WAS when it was supposed to come). So it's not like I could test when I missed my period because technically I didn't miss one. This is all very confusing to me. Either way, I don't think i'm PG and I guess I should stop worrying about it~!


----------



## mzswizz

CantHrdlyWait-Technically for docs...they calculate pregnancies by going by your last mentrual cycle. So actually you are already 2 weeks pregnant before you even conceive. Yes its 2 weeks after ov which means you are 2 weeks pregnant going by your ov date but most women dont know when they o'd so they have to go by their last menstrual period which adds 2 extra weeks. So even though you are 2 weeks past ov..if you were pregnant you would be 4 weeks if you were basing it off your last period. Hope that helped.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

mzswizz said:


> CantHrdlyWait-Technically for docs...they calculate pregnancies by going by your last mentrual cycle. So actually you are already 2 weeks pregnant before you even conceive. Yes its 2 weeks after ov which means you are 2 weeks pregnant going by your ov date but most women dont know when they o'd so they have to go by their last menstrual period which adds 2 extra weeks. So even though you are 2 weeks past ov..if you were pregnant you would be 4 weeks if you were basing it off your last period. Hope that helped.

Oooooh. I get it. that makes sense!! Thank you!! But A test at this point WOULD (or should) come back positive, right?


----------



## mzswizz

If you o'd late then you will be earlier than you think and some women dont get positive hpts until AFTER 14dpo. Every woman is different.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm so worried that this is a chemical pregnancy. :cry:
The bleeding hasn't stopped. It's also gotten a little heavier. It's also a deeper red (it looks almost black when it drips out, but it comes off red once it's wiped off). It's still just dripping though. No clumps, discharge, or clots. It doesn't really look or feel like my normal AF and this is the earliest I've ever been. My underwear was soaked through with it this morning.


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds like an AF is on its way :nope: Did you take a test recently?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

mzswizz said:


> If you o'd late then you will be earlier than you think and some women dont get positive hpts until AFTER 14dpo. Every woman is different.

Unles I O'd WAYYY late, i'm already 19 dpo. So i'm thinking i'm not PG this time.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> I'm so worried that this is a chemical pregnancy. :cry:
> The bleeding hasn't stopped. It's also gotten a little heavier. It's also a deeper red (it looks almost black when it drips out, but it comes off red once it's wiped off). It's still just dripping though. No clumps, discharge, or clots. It doesn't really look or feel like my normal AF and this is the earliest I've ever been. My underwear was soaked through with it this morning.

Oh no Kiki! FX for you.


----------



## mzswizz

CantHrdlyWait-Then I would count the bleeding as just a random whacky AF. I had those from time to time. One time i had on and off spotting that lasted for like a week on and off but then AF showed later and with a vengeance.


----------



## KalonKiki

mzswizz said:


> Sounds like an AF is on its way :nope: Did you take a test recently?

I was trying to take a test this morning, but I couldn't pee!


----------



## mzswizz

Kalon-Oh no. hopefully you can take a test to see where you stand.


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> Jessicasmum, I just got mine off ebay..the one step ones. They were £7 inc pp for 40 and 10 pregnancy tests but you can say what proportion of each you want for the same price.
> I'm going to test about cd10 as my cycles are longish. I had a cbfm previously but I think I will see how the ovulation tests work out first.

are theses the ones?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001G7P62S/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=drugstore

Thought they were great price, and for 3 packs of 30 just £13.99 :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep that's the ones :thumbup:


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> Yep that's the ones :thumbup:

That's good then, might send for them soon as might starting testing after my next period which is any time from now but i could still be waiting for it in a couple weeks time, just never know with it :shrug:


----------



## KalonKiki

I went ahead and chalked this up to a chemical pregnancy. Onto my next cycle I suppose. Looks like I'll be waiting until May or June at the very earliest after all. :cry:


----------



## 30mummyof1

jessicasmum said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> Yep that's the ones :thumbup:
> 
> That's good then, might send for them soon as might starting testing after my next period which is any time from now but i could still be waiting for it in a couple weeks time, just never know with it :shrug:Click to expand...

Yep can't hurt, i'm interested to see what mine will be like after coming off bc.last time i had 3 cycles of 28 days and then as soon as we started ttc they were always 30 something meaning i thought i was preggers every month:dohh:


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> Yep that's the ones :thumbup:
> 
> That's good then, might send for them soon as might starting testing after my next period which is any time from now but i could still be waiting for it in a couple weeks time, just never know with it :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep can't hurt, i'm interested to see what mine will be like after coming off bc.last time i had 3 cycles of 28 days and then as soon as we started ttc they were always 30 something meaning i thought i was preggers every month:dohh:Click to expand...

I used to have such regular cycles they were always 25th each month when i was younger then went on BC and fine on that, then decided to come off it after been on it a year after having daughter and its never been normal since then :( that has been 6 years now. my longest cycle was over 77 days but more around the 7/8 weeks apart mark normally. GP says it my weight but i don't know :shrug: just hope these tests im going to order prove that i still do ovulate.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Doctor's at 2 today. We'll find out if we can start TTC in January or if we have to hold off until May! Excited & nervous & dreading it all at the same time...


----------



## mzswizz

EAandBA-GL at the docs today :thumbup:

Kalon-:hugs: Dont worry atleast you got us who are going through the wait right along with you. Time will past with us keep each other occupied.

AFM, im cd32 today and today is my last day here :happydance: Tomorrow I will be in Connecticut celebrating Thanksgiving with my DH :cloud9: Im so excited. Well, ever since I've been on week 2 on the BCPs, I've noticed that I've been sick to my stomach (nauseous) :nope: I looked online and its normal because it says you will feel sick to your stomach for the first few months so I guess its my body adjusting to the BCPs. Still no bleeding and I dont have the pain in my ovaries like I use to hours after I take the BC so thats a good thing. I just got to put up a few things, clean up a little and call a few companies before I go on my trip tomorrow so today is going to be a relaxing day I suppose :thumbup: DH is already counting down the hours :haha: Can't wait for the trip and then when I get back...then its the start of doc appts again. I've noticed that I have gotten so much more accomplished within these past few weeks with these doctors than within the 2 years with the previous doctors :thumbup: So its a new beginning and a new step closer to our rainbow baby. I know this is our time now because God is blessing us with all the proper treatment etc needed to get our rainbow baby. Also, weird thing i remembered. I remember when I had a psychic reading..she said that I will need medical attention in order to have a baby and I will conceive a baby before DH's next birthday :shock: Now, im getting medical attention and DH's birthday is in September and with these BCPs, im hoping to be able to conceive in no time after i stop taking them. That is soooo weird.


----------



## KalonKiki

:hugs: I know, and I'm glad to have you guys to wait with. <3


----------



## mzswizz

I just realized that when I get back from my trip...it will be 4 months a few weeks left before we can ttc again :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well after a rather upsetting chat with my OH last night I think i'm out of 2013. He said that i'm rushing him and he feels forced. I was absolutley crushed and cried ALL night last night. It was like a kick in the stomach (or heart). The thing is i've barely said anything to him about it. I'm ready and he's not. He acted like he was going to be ready soon, but turns out he's not. I have NO idea when we will be TTC now.


----------



## brenn09

:hugs: CantHrdlyWait- it is really hard to be ready when OH isn't. It took OH about 2 years after I was ready to be ready to ttc and now that he is ready (and has been for a year :dohh:) we can't ttc because of my work situation and going to school. He'll be ready, probably sooner than it feels right now but if he didn't say he doesn't want children then all you can do is give him space and do everything on your crib list- do what you need to before you're ready to ttc. I hope you and OH get on the same page soon and he can give you a date to look forward to!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

brenn09 said:


> :hugs: CantHrdlyWait- it is really hard to be ready when OH isn't. It took OH about 2 years after I was ready to be ready to ttc and now that he is ready (and has been for a year :dohh:) we can't ttc because of my work situation and going to school. He'll be ready, probably sooner than it feels right now but if he didn't say he doesn't want children then all you can do is give him space and do everything on your crib list- do what you need to before you're ready to ttc. I hope you and OH get on the same page soon and he can give you a date to look forward to!!

Yep you're right. I know that. It was just such a shock as he had been talking about it like it was right around the corner. I thought it would be next year. But now i'm just back to not knowing. I won't allow myself to visit any other category on this website because it just bums me out. Just saw a friend on facebook is 11 weeks pregnant with her 3rd =(


----------



## lau86

Hi guys, just having a quick catch up, it's been manic! I would love to come back and reply to individual posts but I'm gonna do it a bit later. The group has really grown its great!


----------



## KalonKiki

Ugh, so confused. I thought I had a chemical, but now the blood is getting lighter and I heard that implantation bleeding can lean towards the heavy side (but still be lighter than your normal period) and be bright red. I just wish I knew for sure already, it's really screwing with my emotions. ):


----------



## Sun_Flower

Kalonkiki have you actually taken a hpt? Xx


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Doctor's was good, we got the okay for January! Trying to stay level headed & calm... But inside I'm wicked excited!!!


----------



## mzswizz

EA-Glad you got the okay for January :happydance:

Kalon-Did you take a hpt?

Cant-Hopefully your OH will be on the same page with you. I know my DH had his moments in the past where one minute he is ready and then the next he say give it a year or 2 then the next he's like let's try now :shrug: I think thats just how men are. Eventually he will get level headed and become ready. I think they are more nervous about being a parent than we are. You know women are strong individuals :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm planning on waiting until the 25th to take one. That was the original plan and I'm sticking to it. Besides, I only have one test, I don't want to waste it on what could be a false :bfn:.


----------



## mzswizz

kalon-totally agree with you. keep us updated.


----------



## KalonKiki

Will do! I feel pretty hopeful though. The bleeding is almost gone, so definitely not my period. I'm so tempted to test tomorrow, but then I might have to buy another test later on. Oh decisions, decisions. x.x


----------



## mzswizz

Kalon-Sounds just like me when I have hope but i end up going on a test spree :haha: 

AFM, im cd33 and in a few hours I will be on a plane heading to go see DH :hugs: I missed him dearly :blush: Wont really be on here for the duration of the trip but will try and check in from time to time. Also would like to say Happy Thanksgiving to everyone and hope everyone have a blessed and great day today. I will be returning back Dec. 3rd so im expecting to see bfps and see other good news when I come back :haha: Well, its time for me to enjoy breakfast and then head out to go to the airport!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have a great trip :thumbup:


----------



## jessicasmum

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Doctor's was good, we got the okay for January! Trying to stay level headed & calm... But inside I'm wicked excited!!!

Oh that's great news :) bet you are made up. i hope you will still post on here and keep us updated with your news :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Well i had my appointment yesterday with the psychiatric consultant and a bit of a shame as the usual guy i see wasn't there it was someone i have never seen before. but he seemed really nice and i explained that we are going to start TTC may 21st and he asked if i wanted to be referred to the pharmacist there to discuss about mirtazapine and pregnancy. so hopefully i will get a referral through in 4 weeks or so. i asked him did he think i shouldn't be thinking of having another child, he said he cant say if i shouldn't or not but said if i didn't i could regret it down the line and never would know if it would be ok this time. he thinks that i probably wont get to the stage next time where i have to be hospitalized because we will be more aware of it.
so i think its quite positive really and will see what the pharmacist say about my medication.
Yesterday was my 6 month mark until we TTC, it will be here before we know it :dance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

That's good to hear, so you will be on a milder version whilst you ttc and are pregnant is that right?

I will know my approx. date about January, once I work out which cycle will fall into a potential 2014 baby. :wohoo:


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> That's good to hear, so you will be on a milder version whilst you ttc and are pregnant is that right?
> 
> I will know my approx. date about January, once I work out which cycle will fall into a potential 2014 baby. :wohoo:

They say there isn't enough evidence with mirtazapine and pregnancy so not really sure what they will say, depends on if they think that my mental health risks out way the possible risks of the pregnancy. i have read that some women take a small dose through out the pregnancy, it does worry me taking any medication while pregnant but if it helps prevent what happen after having my daughter then i think it might be best to at least take a small dose.

:thumbup: its getting exciting isn't it now we are taking the first steps to TTC :)
ive go my period today which is good as it is the 2nd cycle that has been 34/35 days which is really good for me :) just hope the next is the same. i think i might start ovulation tests when i finish this period, now i will have to try and convince my husband so i can order them :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats guys! I'm so excited that moving along to TTC seems to be going well and quickly for you. :D


----------



## 30mummyof1

It is getting exciting yes:thumbup:

I gave my oh the lowdown last night on what I have learnt from my gender swaying book so he is up to speed but before we ttc so he doesn't feel as pressured..i hope anyway!


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> It is getting exciting yes:thumbup:
> 
> I gave my oh the lowdown last night on what I have learnt from my gender swaying book so he is up to speed but before we ttc so he doesn't feel as pressured..i hope anyway!

Is your oh on board with the gender swaying thing then? i have told my husband and he thinks its all daft and i sort of make jokes about it with him like with the drinking coffee thing an hour before sex for a boy, i think if i joke about it with him hopefully it will make him try some of the things just to see if it it all is nonsense, if you get what i mean.

I said to husband last night about the ovulation tests, well i text him as i chickened out of saying face to face :blush: he replied back "your joking" this obviously wasn't a good sign and i thought he thought i was being daft wanting to use them. he hasn't admitted that's what he thinks just said cant you get them next week because of money so tight, but i think he doesn't think i should bother with them.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol I jokingly said to OH 'let's make another baby now!' (Although I wasn't really joking)

His answer?

'Not till next year, but I'm fine with practicing!' Lol!


----------



## 30mummyof1

jessicasmum said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> It is getting exciting yes:thumbup:
> 
> I gave my oh the lowdown last night on what I have learnt from my gender swaying book so he is up to speed but before we ttc so he doesn't feel as pressured..i hope anyway!
> 
> Is your oh on board with the gender swaying thing then? i have told my husband and he thinks its all daft and i sort of make jokes about it with him like with the drinking coffee thing an hour before sex for a boy, i think if i joke about it with him hopefully it will make him try some of the things just to see if it it all is nonsense, if you get what i mean.
> 
> I said to husband last night about the ovulation tests, well i text him as i chickened out of saying face to face :blush: he replied back "your joking" this obviously wasn't a good sign and i thought he thought i was being daft wanting to use them. he hasn't admitted that's what he thinks just said cant you get them next week because of money so tight, but i think he doesn't think i should bother with them.Click to expand...

well he's ok with it in principle but much when we previously ttc he didn't like all the planning etc.. so whether it's going to work in reality I don't know! Least he listened to me, I didn't think he would. I don't tell my oh about the ovulation stuff, I think he'd rather not know!

Hopefully he'll come round to the idea :thumbup:


----------



## stephaniexx

Can I join you ladies? I was in the wtt June 2013 thread. We will be trying right after I have a May period :) cannot wait. We will be using the digital opk's :) great deals on amazon!! Hopefully will be off my antidepressants by then, and the girls will be playing together more (that's the goal!) xx


----------



## mzswizz

welcome stephanie!!!!

how are you ladies doing?

AFM, im on cd2 today. AF came yesterday and I must say I am enjoying this new AF :thumbup: Its lighter than my normal flow its like a light flow (close to spotting) and I have no pain like cramps or anything :thumbup: So im pretty happy with that. Dont know how long its going to last though but Im keeping an eye on it. Also, dont really have any clots. I havent seen any so I guess the BCPs are doing their job :happydance: Tomorrow starts week 3 of the BC already :shock: I tell you the time is just flying by. Im on day 3 of my vacation and I am loving every minute of it. DH and I went on a date to the movies yesterday and I enjoyed it :cloud9: We are going to go on a submarine tour on Monday and Thanksgiving was wonderful. On a good note, we were able to dtd before AF came :haha: Also, dh made me smile when we were talking about the future yesterday. We were saying we are going to pay off half of the credit cards before I move to where he is going to be and he said that we got to save also because and I quote "we are going to have kids very soon" :cloud9: So, he is ready and prepared and Im happy because of that because that means he is taking it seriously and we are on the same page for kids so thats great :happydance: Today, is my relaxation day because today is DH's duty day. So i will see him tomorrow morning :thumbup: Well all is well around here.


----------



## brenn09

I love when our OHs say such sweet things about the future! It means so much to know they are on the same place.


----------



## KalonKiki

At this point I've told Colin that if we aren't already pregnant then I would like to start trying no sooner than after my AF at the end of the month in April, but no later than after my AF in August. He said that it sounds reasonable, so I suppose that we'll see.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes me too, like when he put the baby carseat up in the loft earlier and said ready for the next baby! :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Im glad our DHs and OHs are finally on the same pge with us. I guess when ttc seems like its some time away..it give them more freedom and they dont feel pressured to having to ttc right now. I guess it gives them a peace of mind.


----------



## KalonKiki

Yeah, my DF just needed some time to wrap his head around the idea. For whatever reason he still doesn't feel like he's old enough to be a dad, even though he'll be 27 tomorrow. Like, he knows that he's definitely old enough, it just doesn't feel like that much time has passed.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, right about now..im in alot of pain. AF has came with a vengeance. Still not my normal flow but its heavier than how it was earlier. Plus im having alot of bad cramping. I looked online and one of the side effects are painful menstruation which is just great (sarcasm). But i believe if i can get through this pain, I can get through alot. Im not expecting AF just have a change yet because this is only my first month taking it and I started taking it in mid cycle. But on the bright side..atleast I got an AF so hoping to get AF during the duration of taking the BCPs so i can see if there is any change or not. I know when I get home, I have my 2 doc appts so I will be back and forth to find out whats going on. Also, hoping to see if the BCPs have been working to get rid of the cysts but we shall see. DH will be home for vacation Dec. 20th-Jan. 6th so atleast we can probably go to some doc appts together if i have any scheduled. From what I have been going through..im able to get appts rather quickly so thats great. Well, I know i wont be seeing my primary care doctor soon because my next follow up appt is feb. 18th. So its deciding on what's going on between the hematologist and ob/gyn. Seriously hoping to get everything fixed and under control before I stop taking the BCPs so im not running around frantic once I get pregnant thinking it wont last because something isnt fixed yet.


----------



## georgebaby1

so where are these gender swaying websites everynes talkingabout ? u tested yet kalon ? x


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> It is getting exciting yes:thumbup:
> 
> I gave my oh the lowdown last night on what I have learnt from my gender swaying book so he is up to speed but before we ttc so he doesn't feel as pressured..i hope anyway!
> 
> Is your oh on board with the gender swaying thing then? i have told my husband and he thinks its all daft and i sort of make jokes about it with him like with the drinking coffee thing an hour before sex for a boy, i think if i joke about it with him hopefully it will make him try some of the things just to see if it it all is nonsense, if you get what i mean.
> 
> I said to husband last night about the ovulation tests, well i text him as i chickened out of saying face to face :blush: he replied back "your joking" this obviously wasn't a good sign and i thought he thought i was being daft wanting to use them. he hasn't admitted that's what he thinks just said cant you get them next week because of money so tight, but i think he doesn't think i should bother with them.Click to expand...
> 
> well he's ok with it in principle but much when we previously ttc he didn't like all the planning etc.. so whether it's going to work in reality I don't know! Least he listened to me, I didn't think he would. I don't tell my oh about the ovulation stuff, I think he'd rather not know!
> 
> Hopefully he'll come round to the idea :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's good that your oh is listening :thumbup: my husband says i have to wait to order ovulation tests on Tuesday so hope they don't take long to get here. ha ha my husband is the same he would rather not know, hates it when i mention about AF :haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

stephaniexx said:


> Can I join you ladies? I was in the wtt June 2013 thread. We will be trying right after I have a May period :) cannot wait. We will be using the digital opk's :) great deals on amazon!! Hopefully will be off my antidepressants by then, and the girls will be playing together more (that's the goal!) xx

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you to the list of people on my first post :) are you hoping for a boy next or :yellow: ? i am on antidepressants too, mine are mirtazapine and hoping to find out what im going to do about them soon if staying on a small dose or not. what's your medication called if you don't mind me asking? :)


----------



## jessicasmum

georgebaby1 said:


> so where are these gender swaying websites everynes talkingabout ? u tested yet kalon ? x

https://www.fertilitymomma.com/page12.htm

this is one i thought was good :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

georgebaby1 said:


> so where are these gender swaying websites everynes talkingabout ? u tested yet kalon ? x

Choose the sex of your baby the natural way is the book I've been reading :thumbup:


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> georgebaby1 said:
> 
> 
> so where are these gender swaying websites everynes talkingabout ? u tested yet kalon ? x
> 
> Choose the sex of your baby the natural way is the book I've been reading :thumbup:Click to expand...


I noticed this book the other day when i was on amazon, might give it a go as well :thumbup:


----------



## georgebaby1

thanks jessicas and 30mummy il have a look at those now x


----------



## georgebaby1

that site is interesting i wonder if actually works or just flue chance. may try it though lol


----------



## stephaniexx

jessicasmum said:


> stephaniexx said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies? I was in the wtt June 2013 thread. We will be trying right after I have a May period :) cannot wait. We will be using the digital opk's :) great deals on amazon!! Hopefully will be off my antidepressants by then, and the girls will be playing together more (that's the goal!) xx
> 
> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you to the list of people on my first post :) are you hoping for a boy next or :yellow: ? i am on antidepressants too, mine are mirtazapine and hoping to find out what im going to do about them soon if staying on a small dose or not. what's your medication called if you don't mind me asking? :)Click to expand...

Hi :flower:

I would love a boy, I think we are going to try some natural gender swaying :) I wouldn't love a girl any less though.

I'm on fluoxetine and I have been weaned down to 20mg a day so hopefully should be off them soon cos I do have more good days than bad at the mo! :happydance:


----------



## jessicasmum

georgebaby1 said:


> that site is interesting i wonder if actually works or just flue chance. may try it though lol

Think it's mainly just for fun but wont stop me trying some of the things for TTC a boy :haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

stephaniexx said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephaniexx said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies? I was in the wtt June 2013 thread. We will be trying right after I have a May period :) cannot wait. We will be using the digital opk's :) great deals on amazon!! Hopefully will be off my antidepressants by then, and the girls will be playing together more (that's the goal!) xx
> 
> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you to the list of people on my first post :) are you hoping for a boy next or :yellow: ? i am on antidepressants too, mine are mirtazapine and hoping to find out what im going to do about them soon if staying on a small dose or not. what's your medication called if you don't mind me asking? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi :flower:
> 
> I would love a boy, I think we are going to try some natural gender swaying :) I wouldn't love a girl any less though.
> 
> I'm on fluoxetine and I have been weaned down to 20mg a day so hopefully should be off them soon cos I do have more good days than bad at the mo! :happydance:Click to expand...

I am also hoping for :blue: as already have a girl but like yourself we wouldn't love another girl any less :)

That's great you are having more goods days :thumbup: im on 45mg at the moment but im seeming more level at the moment :) i need to wait for my referral to the speak to the pharmacist to see what they think about taking mirtazapine while pregnant, as i know there isn't much evidence at the moment. have you been seeing anyone over your depression or just on the medication?


----------



## KalonKiki

I swear I saw a positive result on an equate test this morning, but DF said he couldn't see it, so I bought a clear blue digital and plan on testing again tomorrow. =/


----------



## breavis

Hey all! I have been missing in action for a while. We had family down for thanksgiving and with my son being out of school for a week, I have been one busy mama. Other than that nothing new going on my way. I have moved all baby clothes and baby items to the front of my attic getting ready for the next one. I haven't brought them down and probably won't until after I get my bfp which hopefully happens fast (fingers crossed for 1st cycle.) I'm down to 1 birth control packet left! After that there won't be any more :). Then I just have to wait to until my appointment to get the iud removed. How has everyone else been doing?


----------



## breavis

KalonKiki said:


> I swear I saw a positive result on an equate test this morning, but DF said he couldn't see it, so I bought a clear blue digital and plan on testing again tomorrow. =/

Did you take a picture? We all have great eyes on here :). Good Luck for tomorrow! I hope it's your :bfp:


----------



## KalonKiki

No, I didn't think to take a picture of it, I wish that I had and that I'd inverted it. It was a very thin line and it disrupted the dye on the horizontal line for the test (it was one of those awful + sign dye tests). At least I'll know for sure tomorrow, but I'm going to see a doctor either way.


----------



## KalonKiki

Here, the test is hours old, but I went ahead and took a picture and inverted it. The lines were both terribly faded compared to this morning. ):

https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/invertedtest.jpg


----------



## Sun_Flower

How many dpo are you hon? Xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Well honestly I'm not entirely sure, I probably O'd on the 8th or 9th because I got my last positive OPK on the 8th (though the test looked the darkest on the 7th). I'm probably about 16 or 17 DPO right now. I had some bleeding for 4 days, but it was too early, light, and short to have been my period. My period was due on the 22nd, the bleeding started on the 19. Normally my periods are about 5 or 6 days long and heavy from the get go and spotting on the last day or two. This was light the first day, medium the second day, and light the last two days. I know that I O'd right around the time that I should have for my period to have been on the 22nd.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hmm... I'd have thought if you we're pregnant, at 17dpo the lines would be a LOT darker by now and obviously visible... Xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Not necessarily. I know a girl that didn't get her :bfp: until 7 days after her missed period. I also did some research and doctors say that a urine test is generally positive between 12-19 DPO. I still have a couple of days before the time lapse is considered abnormal. Besides, the equate tests are notorious for being hard to read apparently.


----------



## breavis

KalonKiki said:


> Here, the test is hours old, but I went ahead and took a picture and inverted it. The lines were both terribly faded compared to this morning. ):
> 
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/invertedtest.jpg

I don't see anything but that doesn't mean it's not. Test again in the morning. I hope its the one! Good Luck.


----------



## georgebaby1

maybe try a different kind of test te ones that hav words nstead of lines are good so no confusion x gd luck x


----------



## mzswizz

kalon-maybe you should try a different brand. I dont like the equate ones. They were giving me positives when I wasnt pregnant (got AF following day after faint positive)

AFM, today is cd4 and AF is still here and still heavy. Been dealing with the menstrual pain on and off but im starting to adjust and get use to it. Hoping this AF ends soon though because it is really messing up my time here. DH and I went on a few dates to the movies and out to eat. Its around 37F degrees right now outside. Im also adjusting to the weather. Supposedly, it suppose to be rain/snow either tomorrow or Wednesday :shock: Well, i know my MIL is moving here stuff in while im gone so im really not looking forward to coming back home to be honest :blush: I just think we really are going to clash because DH already sees how she is taking over and I talked to him about it and im glad that he didnt just dismiss what i say and he called up his mom to let her know im head of household while he is gone so whatever i say goes and she needs to respect that :thumbup: So im glad i can talk to him about anything and its good to see that DH cares about me because I seriously thought he would've gotten mad about it and just told me thats his mom or something but it was the total opposite. Well when I get back home..atleast 2 days later.. i start going back and forth to the doctor so that will keep me occupied while MIL is there. Even though I love her to death..im hoping she gets her own place because two strong women in one house is not going to work :nope: But i hope it does for the time being. DH is happy that im getting all the proper medical procedures done and out the way. I had told him that im nervous though. And he asked why and I told him because we are finally getting answers and all the problems fixed and I know after this is all said and done, when I finish the BCPs...we are going to end up with a baby and that is what makes me nervous because I know we are ready but just when it actually happens..then its just going to be a shock and unbelieveable and I then we really are going to be parents. And he told me he was nervous too because he knows that this is God's way of soon blessing us with a baby and he know we are ready but its just nerve wrecking KNOWING its going to happen soon. So atleast we are on the same page with that :thumbup: Well, i am pretty sure I wrote enough to start the first page of a book :haha: So im going to end this with..dh is at school and then we are going to spend time together :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, tested negative this morning. Going to see a doctor tomorrow because something is obviously going on, even if I'm not pregnant.

And you could have had a chemical pregnancy, mzswizz. That's normally what causes a positive result when AF arrives anyway.


----------



## mzswizz

Whats a chemical pregnancy?


----------



## breavis

Sorry posted twice :)


----------



## breavis

mzswizz said:


> Whats a chemical pregnancy?

a chemical pregnancy would be a miscarriage before the fifth week of gestation -- or within about week after your missed menstrual period.


----------



## jessicasmum

KalonKiki said:


> Well, tested negative this morning. Going to see a doctor tomorrow because something is obviously going on, even if I'm not pregnant.
> 
> And you could have had a chemical pregnancy, mzswizz. That's normally what causes a positive result when AF arrives anyway.

Good luck at the doctors today, i hope they do all they can to find out what's going on :hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

I have finally just ordered my first pack of ovulation tests :happydance: just hope amazon are as quick as they have been when delivering :)


----------



## georgebaby1

anyone got ny baby names devided yet ?


----------



## georgebaby1

jessicasmum said:


> I have finally just ordered my first pack of ovulation tests :happydance: just hope amazon are as quick as they have been when delivering :)

which kind are you using ? not used them before do they all have lines or can you get some with words o something.


----------



## Sun_Flower

If we have another girl I like Kara and Ivy, I've never been sure on boys names, they change all the time xx


----------



## georgebaby1

Sun_Flower said:


> If we have another girl I like Kara and Ivy, I've never been sure on boys names, they change all the time xx

they are lovely names i ave to think of names to go with my son Charlie and im out of ideas at prsent lol


----------



## jessicasmum

georgebaby1 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> I have finally just ordered my first pack of ovulation tests :happydance: just hope amazon are as quick as they have been when delivering :)
> 
> which kind are you using ? not used them before do they all have lines or can you get some with words o something.Click to expand...

I have ordered the one step ovulation sticks off amazon, they are only £5.61 for a pack of 30 so thought this was a good price. i have never used any before but i know clear blue do digital ones with a smiley face for when you are ovulating, these are not on the cheap side though.


----------



## jessicasmum

With names i like Jasmine, Maisy, Chloe, Scarlet. middle names Ella or Ivy after mine and husbands grandma's, i am actually liking Ella Ivy to use both together but not sure as with my daughter i used my other late grandma's name as a middle name so not sure on using it as a first name.

For boys i like Harry/Henry, Leo, Joseph. middle names John or Henry but not feeling the middle names so much as cant really think of a meaningful middle name for a boy.

Husband keeps changing mind about all the names though :growlmad:


----------



## mzswizz

well as far as baby names....

boy-Pierce Elijah or Aaron (no middle name yet)

girl-Ariel Mariah or Ariana (no middle name yet)

We both decided on the names so cant wait to use them :cloud9:

AFM, im on cd5 and AF is still here :nope: On the bright side, it looks like it may be getting lighter so it may be on its way out hopefully :thumbup: Cant believe my vacation will be over next week already but atleast dh will be on the 21st of december :happydance: This AF is so different though. I dont have cramps anymore and the color isnt a very dark burgundy color. Its now this reddish/orange like color :shrug: And TMI but it has a different smell to it too :blush: Hoping AF stops before my vacation ends and if it doesnt..atleast DH and I can have alone time when he comes home :haha: Also i cant wait for my doc appts but then again i can because i dont want to speed up the time here :blush: Tomorrow will mark 4 more months until we can ttc :happydance: And im currently halfway through week 3 of the BCPs :happydance: So dec. 8th starts month 2 of the pills :happydance: So time is really going fast. Im just ready for dh and I to be able to have our forever baby :cloud9:


----------



## stephaniexx

Ohhh names I like are Poppy, Daisy, Holly (but our surname begins with a H so idk?) Ruby and Kaitlyn. For a boy I like Daniel, David, Jacob, Tobias, and I can't think off the top of my head lol.

Jessicasmum - I did have councelling for the depression but I didn't click with the therapist so I have been getting by with help from the OH, the girls and the meds. Hope you can reduce your doseage soon :) x


----------



## jessicasmum

stephaniexx said:


> Ohhh names I like are Poppy, Daisy, Holly (but our surname begins with a H so idk?) Ruby and Kaitlyn. For a boy I like Daniel, David, Jacob, Tobias, and I can't think off the top of my head lol.
> 
> Jessicasmum - I did have councelling for the depression but I didn't click with the therapist so I have been getting by with help from the OH, the girls and the meds. Hope you can reduce your doseage soon :) x

I love the name Daisy but we named this one of our cats now i wish i hadn't and saved it to name our future child if a girl. Ruby was was what we were going to name our daughter Jessica but something made us change our minds, i wouldn't use Ruby if we have another girl as i think it will sound silly Ruby Ella :haha:

I felt i have been feeling better without the help of the therapist, the ones i had didn't understand the way i wanted to deal with things and expected me to get over my issues at a faster pace which just made things worse for me.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I love Ruby, but that's what we named our cat, lol! xx


----------



## KalonKiki

jessicasmom: I have a cat named Jasmine! Our other cat (er, kitten) is Phoebe.

For a girl we really like River Lee (Lee being after my great great grandmother that just passed away recently, my younger brother, and my best friend) and for a boy we really like Liam Van (Van being Colin's and his dad's middle name as well, also the name Liam stems from "William" and while we are literary nuts and therefore like Shakespeare's work, there are also a lot of William's in my family, including the great odd something grandfather that first brought our family to America from the Highlands).


----------



## jessicasmum

KalonKiki said:


> jessicasmom: I have a cat named Jasmine! Our other cat (er, kitten) is Phoebe.
> 
> For a girl we really like River Lee (Lee being after my great great grandmother that just passed away recently, my younger brother, and my best friend) and for a boy we really like Liam Van (Van being Colin's and his dad's middle name as well, also the name Liam stems from "William" and while we are literary nuts and therefore like Shakespeare's work, there are also a lot of William's in my family, including the great odd something grandfather that first brought our family to America from the Highlands).

Funnily enough we were going to name our cat Jasmine before my husband brought her home and then when they got home my daughter had thought of the name Daisy and just seemed right. i know it sounds silly but i think in a way maybe that's the reason we might be meant to use the name Jasmine for our maybe future daughter :)

Like the name William :thumbup: that was the boy choice name if our daughter would of been a boy, William Jack :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

I love Amelia, Lily and Daisy for girls, although I've never really studied the girls section of the name book so that could change! :haha:
boys names I like Oliver :thumbup:

I think Jasmine is lovely but doesn't go with our surname unfortunately


----------



## KalonKiki

It took DH and I forever to decide on a boy name that we liked, but we decided on a girl name right away. I think we'll run into trouble if we have two girls or two boys. XD


----------



## jessicasmum

Do people think its silly to have the same first initial for more than 1 child? because our daughter is called Jessica and if we do decide to go with Jasmine or Joseph they would both have names starting with J!


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> I love Amelia, Lily and Daisy for girls, although I've never really studied the girls section of the name book so that could change! :haha:
> boys names I like Oliver :thumbup:
> 
> I think Jasmine is lovely but doesn't go with our surname unfortunately

We were like that with the boy name Oscar as our surname begins with a K so initials would be OK :haha:


----------



## breavis

jessicasmum said:


> Do people think its silly to have the same first initial for more than 1 child? because our daughter is called Jessica and if we do decide to go with Jasmine or Joseph they would both have names starting with J!

Nope, All of my kids start with a D. I have Dustin, Dalton, and Daizee. If we have a boy this time around his name will be Denham. I haven't thought of a girl name yet but it will start with a D too.


----------



## jessicasmum

breavis said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Do people think its silly to have the same first initial for more than 1 child? because our daughter is called Jessica and if we do decide to go with Jasmine or Joseph they would both have names starting with J!
> 
> Nope, All of my kids start with a D. I have Dustin, Dalton, and Daizee. If we have a boy this time around his name will be Denham. I haven't thought of a girl name yet but it will start with a D too.Click to expand...

Is D initial a special meaning to you? if you don't mind me asking :)


----------



## breavis

jessicasmum said:


> breavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Do people think its silly to have the same first initial for more than 1 child? because our daughter is called Jessica and if we do decide to go with Jasmine or Joseph they would both have names starting with J!
> 
> Nope, All of my kids start with a D. I have Dustin, Dalton, and Daizee. If we have a boy this time around his name will be Denham. I haven't thought of a girl name yet but it will start with a D too.Click to expand...
> 
> Is D initial a special meaning to you? if you don't mind me asking :)Click to expand...

Not really. My husband's name is David and he had 2 kids from a previous marriage and they are Dillon and Dixie. When we had our 1st son we wanted to name him Dustin so after 3 we just figured we would keep it going :) I like having all my kids with the same initial even though at times I go through the the whole list just to get it right :)


----------



## KalonKiki

My mom actually ended our names in "y" for the first three of us, completely on accident, haha. Keely, Cody, and Lily. Then when she got married for the fourth time and decided she wanted more children she broke it with Isabella and Reese. Colin and I kind of liked the idea of River and Rowan, but an old friend of mine from high school is pregnant with a boy right now and she stole my boy name (I know she did because I told her about wanting to name a boy Rowan when I was in freshman year).


----------



## 30mummyof1

The only downside I can see in having children with the same initials is when they get post...but that's not really that big a deal is it! :haha:

well I have worked out i will be taking my last pill on 8th Dec so going to start using the opk's from then. Looking forward to everything being 'natural' again iykwim!

Does anyone have really broody days and some not so much?. Having one today! :haha:


----------



## georgebaby1

30mummyof1 said:


> The only downside I can see in having children with the same initials is when they get post...but that's not really that big a deal is it! :haha:
> 
> well I have worked out i will be taking my last pill on 8th Dec so going to start using the opk's from then. Looking forward to everything being 'natural' again iykwim!
> 
> Does anyone have really broody days and some not so much?. Having one today! :haha:

yea i do some says me lo playing up i think how would i cope with another but most if time i cant wait to have another.


----------



## georgebaby1

we like layla for a girl not sure on boys names.


----------



## jessicasmum

KalonKiki said:


> My mom actually ended our names in "y" for the first three of us, completely on accident, haha. Keely, Cody, and Lily. Then when she got married for the fourth time and decided she wanted more children she broke it with Isabella and Reese. Colin and I kind of liked the idea of River and Rowan, but an old friend of mine from high school is pregnant with a boy right now and she stole my boy name (I know she did because I told her about wanting to name a boy Rowan when I was in freshman year).

Oh that would really annoy me so much is someone nicked my name idea :growlmad: i was worried about that with the middle name for my daughter June as a few of my cousin's were having babies the same time as me and i thought if they had girls they might nick the name as it was after our late grandma, but luckily for me they all had boys :thumbup:


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> The only downside I can see in having children with the same initials is when they get post...but that's not really that big a deal is it! :haha:
> 
> well I have worked out i will be taking my last pill on 8th Dec so going to start using the opk's from then. Looking forward to everything being 'natural' again iykwim!
> 
> Does anyone have really broody days and some not so much?. Having one today! :haha:

Yeah most days are broody days for me but occasionally i think am i mad wanting another :haha: I am at the point at the moment thinking if it wasn't for my weight i might be already trying now!


----------



## jessicasmum

georgebaby1 said:


> we like layla for a girl not sure on boys names.

I really like Layla but not sure my husband likes it. i think i like it more because of the ace song by Eric Clapton :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I like Layla but have a friend with a daughter of that name. It's difficult to find one not taken I think. :shrug:

Yes my non broody days are generally when they are being monkeys! :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

how's everyone?

AFM, im on cd6 and looks like its going to be an extended AF :nope: Oh well. Atleast DH and I found ways to still be intimate without actually dtd :thumbup: AF isnt as heavy as my normal flow so thats good. And hoping it ends soon so I can just relax and be able to dtd since its been awhile :blush: Last night, it was light snow so this morning I woke up to a beautiful scenery of white outside :thumbup: I am going to walk through the snow today because I got to run some errands. Im not looking forward to coming back home because im going to miss my dh and from what i here...my MIL hasnt officially moved in sooooo i may have some alone time at my house before she actually comes and moves in. FXed she moves in close to DH vacation date :haha: I love her to death but we not going to get along because there can only be one boss lady in the house. Well, dh graduates from school on Friday so im happy about that. Cant wait until he gets out of school so i can see him today. And today marks the 4 months mark yay :happydance:


----------



## georgebaby1

30mummyof1 said:


> I like Layla but have a friend with a daughter of that name. It's difficult to find one not taken I think. :shrug:
> 
> Yes my non broody days are generally when they are being monkeys! :haha:

i dont know anyone with that name i originally liked lola but saw the tv program "charlie and lola ". so then that was out of picture lol and stumbled across layla and thnk it goes nicely with charlie got no idea on a boys name though xx


----------



## georgebaby1

jessicasmum said:


> georgebaby1 said:
> 
> 
> we like layla for a girl not sure on boys names.
> 
> I really like Layla but not sure my husband likes it. i think i like it more because of the ace song by Eric Clapton :haha:Click to expand...

lol didnt even think about the song x


----------



## Sun_Flower

Isn't that song called Lola? Xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Haha, part of the reason we like River is because one of the characters (a genius) from one of DF's favorite shows is named River. Did anyone else ever watch Firefly?


----------



## jessicasmum

Sun_Flower said:


> Isn't that song called Lola? Xx

Your thinking of the kinks song called Lola, eric clapton is layla. heres the song :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA


----------



## jessicasmum

Is it just me that's obsessed with any pregnancy/baby documentaries and films :blush: Any time i see a new documentary starting or a film i haven't seen im like i must watch it. like i have watched all the one born every minute and looking for when the next series starts. watched another pregnancy film last night called "the babymakers" which was a bit of a let down. :(
So just wondering is this just me or are any of you ladies the same?


----------



## stephaniexx

I can't watch them at all it upsets me too much!!! I keep panicking about OH changing his mind, he thinks I'm silly now lol. I make sure I still have his word on trying for another like everyday haha, especially after we see our new nephew, who's almost 2 weeks old and teeny tiny.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep I love them roo, one born what happened next is on tonight :thumbup:

Planning to watch 'what to expect when you are expecting' and 'friends with kids' when my oh is away in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Yup I love them, although the first time I watched OBEM after having a baby was very emotional! Xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Yep, I definitely tend to search for baby movies and TV shows. My boss just showed us an ultrasound picture of his baby today. His wife was 9 weeks on Monday. Colin and I are so tired of seeing babies and pregnant women everywhere, we just want to be able to start trying already. ):


----------



## x Zaly x

Hello, can i join you lovely ladies? Im zaly and if all goes well me and dh will be trying in mid april. This will be our second, i have a two and a half year old daughter and im very excited to give her a sibling! Xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome Zaly! Of course you're welcome to join us. DF and I aren't exactly entirely sure when we'll be able to start, but we're hoping as soon as possible!


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> Yep I love them roo, one born what happened next is on tonight :thumbup:
> 
> Planning to watch 'what to expect when you are expecting' and 'friends with kids' when my oh is away in a couple of weeks!

I watched last weeks episode of one born what happened next, hopefully watch last nights episode today online :thumbup:

I have seen "what to expect when you are expecting" it is ok but bit silly in parts. i haven't seen "friends with kids" so that's one for me to watch :thumbup: i am so sad searching for films i haven't watched so if any one can think of any good ones they have seen! :)


----------



## jessicasmum

x Zaly x said:


> Hello, can i join you lovely ladies? Im zaly and if all goes well me and dh will be trying in mid april. This will be our second, i have a two and a half year old daughter and im very excited to give her a sibling! Xx

Hello and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you to the list of people on here on my first post :) are you hoping for a boy this time or are you :yellow: ? I have a girl too so would love a boy this time but as long as the baby is healthy is the main thing :)
Feel free to share and ask any questions to the group :)


----------



## georgebaby1

x Zaly x said:


> Hello, can i join you lovely ladies? Im zaly and if all goes well me and dh will be trying in mid april. This will be our second, i have a two and a half year old daughter and im very excited to give her a sibling! Xx

welcome to te group im trying for my second lo also hopbg or a lil girl as already got a boy, but as long as healthy wouldnt min a boy either xx


----------



## jessicasmum

My first ovulation tests have arrived :happydance: i am not certain which date i should start testing though as it says if your cycles are 35 days then test on day 18, but i have only been 35 days for the past 2/3 cycles, cycles before this have been longer so not sure if to start testing on day 11 which it says to do if you don't know your cycle lengths, which would be on Sunday. :shrug:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Maybe start on 11 this month and if you have another 35 day cycle then you know for sure? Xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

:wohoo: i'd probably go for day 18 then, if 35 has been the shortest? :shrug:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oooh I misread, yeah if your SHORTEST cycles are 35 days then I'd wait till day 18 otherwise you'll be totally wasting tests xx


----------



## mzswizz

welcome Zaly!!!

jessica-i use to watch pregnancy shows etc but now Im just ready for my own that I stopped.

AFM, im on cd7 and the bleeding has gotten lighter so it looks like it may stop in a day or so :thumbup: Yesterday, dh and I dtd :blush: I guess AF isnt going to stop him from having a good time :haha: I must say I did enjoy it and got my mind off of AF too. And i think us dtd is causing AF to stop now because after we dtd...i filled up 2 pads within a hour and then the flow just became light. I can now wear panty liners again so maybe he just jumpstarted the ending of AF :shrug: Im happy because DH graduates basic submarine school tomorrow :happydance: But he is changing his rate so he wont be in submarine long. I just cant wait for him to be stationed so i can pack up and leave. Im really tired of being in Florida and ready for change. Also, I just want to get away from all the stress that is there. Hoping everything is all settled before I get off BC so once I get off, we can finally start TTC with no problems :thumbup: It has been light snow on and off throughout the days. It took forever for thanksgiving day to come so I can go on the trip but now time is flying unfortunately and i will be back home Tuesday :cry: I wish time will slow down so we can really enjoy each other. We have been having fun though. I just wish I didnt have to leave so soon. Oh well, atleast I got my docs appt to look forward to though :thumbup:


----------



## x Zaly x

Thank you for the lovely welcome ladies! Im not really to bothered about what we have next, a boy would be nice just because i already have a little girl, then again it would be lovely to have another girl just so Aleena has someone to play dolls with. Im so super excited to start trying though! Its all i ever think about and one born every minute is all i ever watch lol xx


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you ladies :flower: day 18 would be probably best to start testing as like you said would be a waste of tests.


----------



## jessicasmum

x Zaly x said:


> Thank you for the lovely welcome ladies! Im not really to bothered about what we have next, a boy would be nice just because i already have a little girl, then again it would be lovely to have another girl just so Aleena has someone to play dolls with. Im so super excited to start trying though! Its all i ever think about and one born every minute is all i ever watch lol xx

It's addictive isn't it one born every minute :haha: i was hoping they were doing another Christmas special this year thought it was great when they did that a couple of years ago.


----------



## jessicasmum

Just letting you ladies know if i haven't posted on here for a while its because my Internets down. been having a bit of trouble today with my wireless router but obviously ok at the moment just don't know for how long. fingers crossed its sorted itself out now, don't know what i would do without my internet i would be lost :haha:


----------



## puggyflump

Hi, I will be trying to conceive no 2 feb/march :happydance: I have a beautiful 8 month old :cloud9: already and want a sibling that'll be very close in age x


----------



## jessicasmum

puggyflump said:


> Hi, I will be trying to conceive no 2 feb/march :happydance: I have a beautiful 8 month old :cloud9: already and want a sibling that'll be very close in age x

Hi and welcome to the group :wave: I have added you to the list of people on here on my first post :) what sex are you hoping for #2 or are you :yellow: ?


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd8 today and AF is still here but the flow is getting lighter so thats a plus :thumbup: DH graduated today and I am so proud of him. I get to take his certificate and his medal home with him to put it in a safe place until we move into our new place once he is stationed. DH hasnt gotten information about when he starts his next school yet. But it will be on the same base he is currently stationed at. Hoping to gt news about when they are transferring him to surface instead of submarine though. It's all a waiting game. Also, my nepew graduated boot camp today. So its a celebration today. Today has been a good day. Im hoping AF will stop by tomorrow though but we shall see. Well, thats all for now.


----------



## KalonKiki

puggyflump said:


> Hi, I will be trying to conceive no 2 feb/march :happydance: I have a beautiful 8 month old :cloud9: already and want a sibling that'll be very close in age x

Welcome hun! We're a pretty good bunch of ladies if I do say so myself. Make yourself right at home. :)


Colin gave me a cold, so I've been sick the past couple of days. On the other hand though we did some great bonding BDing with some nice snuggling afterwards, so that made me feel a bit better. :blush:

How's everyone been? :hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

Today is my 4th :wedding: anniversary!!!! it is also my husband's birthday, he is now 32 so getting on a bit :haha:
with our first plan of wtt we was going to wait until my husband's birthday next year (1st December 2013) but its a nice feeling knowing it isn't another year left to wait :thumbup:
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend :)


----------



## stephaniexx

jessicasmum hope you and your OH have a lovely anniversary :)

I'm struggling with the depression lately, terrified the doctor will up my meds again. BnB gives me a nice escape though :)

DD2 is 1 tomorrow!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy anniversary Jessicasmum :thumbup:

Happy Birthday to your little one Stephanie for tomorrow, time flies doesn't it. I've just been wrapping my ds2's 1st birthday presents :)


----------



## jessicasmum

stephaniexx said:


> jessicasmum hope you and your OH have a lovely anniversary :)
> 
> I'm struggling with the depression lately, terrified the doctor will up my meds again. BnB gives me a nice escape though :)
> 
> DD2 is 1 tomorrow!!!

Happy birthday for your daughter's 1st birthday tomorrow :cake:

Im sorry that you are struggling with your depression lately :( are you due to see your doctor soon? i don't think that your doctor can say you have to up your tablets if you don't want to. when i went for my last appointment before i mentioned about us trying in may he was saying about maybe if i wanted to take extra medication but i just said i was happy with the medication then told him about planning on trying in may. do you know if there is much evidence with your medication and pregnancy? do think if it's possible you could stay on a smaller dose through your pregnancy or would you not like the thought of this? i myself have also been struggling the last week, getting more stressed about things and down, ive just not got it let it dishearten our plans of trying for another child as i want this so much and i don't want to think what if if we didn't have another because of my mental health.
Me and the other ladies are always here if you need to talk and feel free to PM me any time :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Happy (late, sorry!) anniversary, Jessicasmom!

And happy birthday to your little Princess Evie, stephaniexx!

I'm sorry about any depression issues. Anti-depressants never did anything for me, so I kind of had to get to a point of non-depression the hard way, and I'm glad that I was able to get there on my own without the help of medication. My door is open if anyone needs an ear or a shoulder, we're here for each other. :hugs:


----------



## georgebaby1

so hows everyone spending xmas just to think next year we will be pregnant fingers crossed xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm cooking dinner for both sets of parents so there will be 8 of us inc 2 kids, normally we go to the mil's but I liked the idea of not having to leave the house :haha: like you say hopefully we'll all be pregnant next xmas so I will be quite happy for mil to do it again next year!
Can't wait to see boys opening their presents, I can't believe ds2 was only 8 days old last xmas!


----------



## jessicasmum

KalonKiki said:


> Happy (late, sorry!) anniversary, Jessicasmom!
> 
> And happy birthday to your little Princess Evie, stephaniexx!
> 
> I'm sorry about any depression issues. Anti-depressants never did anything for me, so I kind of had to get to a point of non-depression the hard way, and I'm glad that I was able to get there on my own without the help of medication. My door is open if anyone needs an ear or a shoulder, we're here for each other. :hugs:

Thanks :flower: did you end up seeing your doctor like you were said? :)


----------



## jessicasmum

I will have xmas dinner at home with just me husband and daughter do this every year and normally later go to my sister's house with my parents,grandad,sister's in laws and her 3 kids.
It is exciting like you said to think this time next year we probably will be pregnant :happydance: so im thinking/hoping that next year we will be able to afford to go out for xmas dinner because i know where i got married have started doing xmas dinner as of this year so that would be lovely to go there :)


----------



## magicstardust

Hi guys, i'm WTT in April! It's getting close, i'm coming off the pill in January so it's starting to feel more real than ever! 
Haven't been able to read all posts (49 pages!!) but best wishes to all in the same boat!! 
x


----------



## 30mummyof1

magicstardust said:


> Hi guys, i'm WTT in April! It's getting close, i'm coming off the pill in January so it's starting to feel more real than ever!
> Haven't been able to read all posts (49 pages!!) but best wishes to all in the same boat!!
> x

:hi: welcome to the group. I'm almost the same, coming off the pill this month and then wtt in April too! :)


----------



## magicstardust

30mummyof1 said:


> :hi: welcome to the group. I'm almost the same, coming off the pill this month and then wtt in April too! :)

Yay thanks!! :)


----------



## jessicasmum

magicstardust said:


> Hi guys, i'm WTT in April! It's getting close, i'm coming off the pill in January so it's starting to feel more real than ever!
> Haven't been able to read all posts (49 pages!!) but best wishes to all in the same boat!!
> x

Glad you could join :thumbup: i will add you to the list of people on here on my first post :) what sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?


----------



## magicstardust

As long as it's healthy i'm not bothered but would like a boy first! :)


----------



## jessicasmum

WE HAVE 30 MEMBERS OF THE GROUP NOW :thumbup:


----------



## jessicasmum

magicstardust said:


> As long as it's healthy i'm not bothered but would like a boy first! :)

I am team blue too :) i already have a little girl so would be nice to have a boy next but like you said the main thing is that the baby is healthy :)


----------



## KalonKiki

magicstardust said:


> Hi guys, i'm WTT in April! It's getting close, i'm coming off the pill in January so it's starting to feel more real than ever!
> Haven't been able to read all posts (49 pages!!) but best wishes to all in the same boat!!
> x

Welcome hun! It's good to have our 30th member. :D

I'm also trying for #1 between May and September (don't want to do April because the baby would be born between Christmas and New Years if not actually born on one of the two). I'm team :pink:, but like everyone says, OH and I aren't picky as long as the baby is happy and healthy. :cloud9:

jessicasmom: I decided that I would wait and see if I miss my period this month before I go to the doctor, but in the meantime I'm going to treat my body as though I were pregnant for just in case. I'm going to take a test if I don't get my period by Christmas. :blush:

everyone: Colin and I are spending Christmas day with his parents because they only live about an hour and a half away, but we're going to do our own private Christmas celebration on Christmas Eve. <3


----------



## georgebaby1

jessicasmum said:


> I will have xmas dinner at home with just me husband and daughter do this every year and normally later go to my sister's house with my parents,grandad,sister's in laws and her 3 kids.
> It is exciting like you said to think this time next year we probably will be pregnant :happydance: so im thinking/hoping that next year we will be able to afford to go out for xmas dinner because i know where i got married have started doing xmas dinner as of this year so that would be lovely to go there :)

aww that sounds lovely, i think im goung to enjoy a xmas drink as when i had my lo i was pregnant over xmas so obviously couldnt even ave a glass of wine.


----------



## georgebaby1

30mummyof1 said:


> I'm cooking dinner for both sets of parents so there will be 8 of us inc 2 kids, normally we go to the mil's but I liked the idea of not having to leave the house :haha: like you say hopefully we'll all be pregnant next xmas so I will be quite happy for mil to do it again next year!
> Can't wait to see boys opening their presents, I can't believe ds2 was only 8 days old last xmas!

wow so u av ur ds2 bday right after xmas,im doing xmas dinner just for my dad oh and lo. all oh family have breakfast at ours then leave to do their xmas, so i can just stay in comfy clothes all day enjoy playing with lo. i cant wait


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes just before (17th) I have to keep reminding myself I've got to make a cake and sort out party food before thinking about Christmas! :haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

georgebaby1 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> I will have xmas dinner at home with just me husband and daughter do this every year and normally later go to my sister's house with my parents,grandad,sister's in laws and her 3 kids.
> It is exciting like you said to think this time next year we probably will be pregnant :happydance: so im thinking/hoping that next year we will be able to afford to go out for xmas dinner because i know where i got married have started doing xmas dinner as of this year so that would be lovely to go there :)
> 
> aww that sounds lovely, i think im goung to enjoy a xmas drink as when i had my lo i was pregnant over xmas so obviously couldnt even ave a glass of wine.Click to expand...

I only drink myself once in a blue moon but maybe i might have a couple of drinks over the xmas period as hopefully next year i will be pregnant and cant :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh i'm the opposite I do like a good drink! :rofl: but I feel ready to give that up again for 9mths!


----------



## georgebaby1

30mummyof1 said:


> Oh i'm the opposite I do like a good drink! :rofl: but I feel ready to give that up again for 9mths!

yea i like a gd drink too but cant wait to be pregnant again although xmas time in our house we get a favourite jack daniels in and have a few drinks.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes I like Jack Daniels, but ultimate fav is Bacardi! :thumbup:


----------



## jessicasmum

Iron brew WKD is my favourite alcohol drink, probably like this the most because its taste more like pop and not really keen on many tastes of alcohol drinks.

Just found out my cousin's baby was born last night, making me have a very broody moment now but i guess it doesn't take much normally to make me broody :blush:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep know that feeling and now wills and Kate's impending arrival too! :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

So ladies, I found my perfect wedding dress! I'm going to try it on today. :happydance:


----------



## magicstardust

Jessicasmum - try cola and malibu whilst you still can! Tastes like ice cream float! :)
kalonkiki- Yay!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Mmmmm Malibu and Coke, my favourite drink. Well, that and Amaretto and Coke...


----------



## KalonKiki

It was absolutely perfect. Exactly what I was looking for in a dress. I don't even need to try on any others!

https://entertainista.com/wp-conten...g-Dawn-Bella-Wedding-Dress-AlfredAngelo_2.jpg


----------



## jessicasmum

Thats all that people are talking about isnt it will and kate having a baby!! hopefully if i conceive as quick as i did with my daughter i will have had a :bfp: when their baby is born :thumbup:

Malibu ive never tried it, is it dead creamy then? not sure i would like it if it is not into creamy stuff, i thought i liked baileys when i had a bit of a taste then when i got some at xmas once i thought it was horrible :sick:


----------



## jessicasmum

KalonKiki said:


> It was absolutely perfect. Exactly what I was looking for in a dress. I don't even need to try on any others!
> 
> https://entertainista.com/wp-conten...g-Dawn-Bella-Wedding-Dress-AlfredAngelo_2.jpg

awww wow, i really love the back detail :thumbup:


----------



## magicstardust

kalonkiki- Congrats on finding it! It's gorgeous, simple but amazing detail. Kinda freaked my OH out when he looked over and saw me looking at a wedding dress though!! :blush:
jessicasmum- it's not creamy, it's coconut rum, i don't particularly like coconut or rum but somehow it works perfectly with cola and really doesn't taste alcohol-y! :drunk:


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks everyone, it's good to know that I have good taste in wedding dresses. I figured it was destiny that they only had one dress left in that style and it was in my size. :cloud9:
Everything is just so exciting now that everyone is in on our engagement and our parents are starting to get really excited, too!

I used to really like rum, especially Malibu with pineapple juice, but these days rum makes me sick. I tend to stick with Absolut vodka or wine of most kinds these days.


----------



## jessicasmum

Don't really like coconut either lol, i only ever liked coconut biscuits but other than that i find it horrible especially when its in food like curries. i suppose i shouldn't make up my mind totally though before i try Malibu, i might see if i can get a tiny bottle :)


----------



## jessicasmum

That's great about the wedding, bet its feeling more real now with you picking the wedding dress :thumbup: cant believe mine was 4 years ago already, i decided to go with a red wedding dress and i think maybe some people was thinking it wasn't traditional but i didn't care, my favourite colour is red and for years since i saw a red dress in a wedding dress shop window i had to go for it, i even ended up getting the dress from the exact same shop :)

I like vodka too, with lemonade i prefer it :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I hate Malibu, but love coconut in food! :haha: funny how are likes and dislikes vary!


----------



## 30mummyof1

can't wait till I can finally go wedding dress shopping...hoping my oh won't keep me waiting too much longer! :rofl: I would like red for flowers and bridesmaids etc..


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> can't wait till I can finally go wedding dress shopping...hoping my oh won't keep me waiting too much longer! :rofl: I would like red for flowers and bridesmaids etc..

Has your OH not got a ring yet then? just remember you saying he asked for your ring size :)
I had white artificial roses for the bouquet and red rose arm bands for the bridesmaids (they were all children) red button holes for the men and white for the women.

Oh and yeah it is weird how our tastes differ lol


----------



## stephaniexx

Hi ladies :flower: havent been on for a few days, seeing family and sorting a new xmas tree out cos ours got wrecked when we moved last year :wacko:



jessicasmum said:


> stephaniexx said:
> 
> 
> jessicasmum hope you and your OH have a lovely anniversary :)
> 
> I'm struggling with the depression lately, terrified the doctor will up my meds again. BnB gives me a nice escape though :)
> 
> DD2 is 1 tomorrow!!!
> 
> Happy birthday for your daughter's 1st birthday tomorrow :cake:
> 
> Im sorry that you are struggling with your depression lately :( are you due to see your doctor soon? i don't think that your doctor can say you have to up your tablets if you don't want to. when i went for my last appointment before i mentioned about us trying in may he was saying about maybe if i wanted to take extra medication but i just said i was happy with the medication then told him about planning on trying in may. do you know if there is much evidence with your medication and pregnancy? do think if it's possible you could stay on a smaller dose through your pregnancy or would you not like the thought of this? i myself have also been struggling the last week, getting more stressed about things and down, ive just not got it let it dishearten our plans of trying for another child as i want this so much and i don't want to think what if if we didn't have another because of my mental health.
> Me and the other ladies are always here if you need to talk and feel free to PM me any time :hugs:Click to expand...

I was meant to see my doc sometime this week, but he has no appointments available for 2 weeks, so I'm going to try and see the lady doctor, who is my 2nd favourite :thumbup:

I am definately going to mention trying for next June. I was on the same meds when I was pregnant with Evie and the doctor said that they were considered the safest anti-d to take in pregnancy. Took them all the way through and she is the picture of health :thumbup:

Sorry you have been struggling too :hugs: definately don't let it change your plans of another baby. All the joy surrounding getting pregnant and having another baby in the family will probably make us both brighten up :flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nope not yet, but yes he knows my ring size now!:)


----------



## georgebaby1

30mummyof1 said:


> Nope not yet, but yes he knows my ring size now!:)

thats sooo exciting my oh as no intention of getting married he says he doesnt want to get married :(


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> Nope not yet, but yes he knows my ring size now!:)

OOOOH just thought maybe he is waiting to surprise you at Christmas :)


----------



## jessicasmum

stephaniexx said:


> Hi ladies :flower: havent been on for a few days, seeing family and sorting a new xmas tree out cos ours got wrecked when we moved last year :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephaniexx said:
> 
> 
> jessicasmum hope you and your OH have a lovely anniversary :)
> 
> I'm struggling with the depression lately, terrified the doctor will up my meds again. BnB gives me a nice escape though :)
> 
> DD2 is 1 tomorrow!!!
> 
> Happy birthday for your daughter's 1st birthday tomorrow :cake:
> 
> Im sorry that you are struggling with your depression lately :( are you due to see your doctor soon? i don't think that your doctor can say you have to up your tablets if you don't want to. when i went for my last appointment before i mentioned about us trying in may he was saying about maybe if i wanted to take extra medication but i just said i was happy with the medication then told him about planning on trying in may. do you know if there is much evidence with your medication and pregnancy? do think if it's possible you could stay on a smaller dose through your pregnancy or would you not like the thought of this? i myself have also been struggling the last week, getting more stressed about things and down, ive just not got it let it dishearten our plans of trying for another child as i want this so much and i don't want to think what if if we didn't have another because of my mental health.
> Me and the other ladies are always here if you need to talk and feel free to PM me any time :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I was meant to see my doc sometime this week, but he has no appointments available for 2 weeks, so I'm going to try and see the lady doctor, who is my 2nd favourite :thumbup:
> 
> I am definately going to mention trying for next June. I was on the same meds when I was pregnant with Evie and the doctor said that they were considered the safest anti-d to take in pregnancy. Took them all the way through and she is the picture of health :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry you have been struggling too :hugs: definately don't let it change your plans of another baby. All the joy surrounding getting pregnant and having another baby in the family will probably make us both brighten up :flower:Click to expand...

We are having to get a new Christmas tree as well, not got ours yet though always late putting our decorations up lol

I hope you can get an appointment with the lady doctor, keep us updated on how it goes :)
did they keep a closer eye on you because you was on the medication through pregnancy, extra scan etc? what dose was you on through out your pregnancy? hope you don't mind me asking just as im not sure yet if i will be staying on mine when im pregnant. good to hear that there was no complications because of meds :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

jessicasmum said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> Nope not yet, but yes he knows my ring size now!:)
> 
> OOOOH just thought maybe he is waiting to surprise you at Christmas :)Click to expand...

That would be fab, but don't want to get my hopes up :shrug: I will be shouting it out the door on Christmas morning if he does!! :rofl:


----------



## stephaniexx

jessicasmum said:


> We are having to get a new Christmas tree as well, not got ours yet though always late putting our decorations up lol
> 
> I hope you can get an appointment with the lady doctor, keep us updated on how it goes :)
> did they keep a closer eye on you because you was on the medication through pregnancy, extra scan etc? what dose was you on through out your pregnancy? hope you don't mind me asking just as im not sure yet if i will be staying on mine when im pregnant. good to hear that there was no complications because of meds :thumbup:

I had more midwife appointments, but I had complications anyway, high BP and I went into labour 7 weeks early which they stopped thanks to me spotting it early (I knew something was off), but they said it wasnt linked to the meds at all. 

Ask me anything lol, I was on 40mg through the whole pregnancy, and I'm down to 20mg, so I'm not TOO worried, but would rather be off them :)


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> Nope not yet, but yes he knows my ring size now!:)
> 
> OOOOH just thought maybe he is waiting to surprise you at Christmas :)Click to expand...
> 
> That would be fab, but don't want to get my hopes up :shrug: I will be shouting it out the door on Christmas morning if he does!! :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: we were originally going to get engaged at xmas but we ended up getting engaged on my birthday instead, i knew all about it so wasn't really a big surprise really so sort of took the sparkle out of it.


----------



## 30mummyof1

He's managed to surprise me once before so it might work! although I am very good at being nosy and finding things out first! :haha:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I am getting a feeling my engagement might be coming at christmas!! I'm REALLY hoping!!! only time will tell! =)


----------



## 30mummyof1

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I am getting a feeling my engagement might be coming at christmas!! I'm REALLY hoping!!! only time will tell! =)


Goodluck hun! let us know :wohoo:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

30mummyof1 said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> I am getting a feeling my engagement might be coming at christmas!! I'm REALLY hoping!!! only time will tell! =)
> 
> 
> Goodluck hun! let us know :wohoo:Click to expand...

Oh i will!! Sooner we are married, sooner we can TTC! :happydance::baby:


----------



## jessicasmum

stephaniexx said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> We are having to get a new Christmas tree as well, not got ours yet though always late putting our decorations up lol
> 
> I hope you can get an appointment with the lady doctor, keep us updated on how it goes :)
> did they keep a closer eye on you because you was on the medication through pregnancy, extra scan etc? what dose was you on through out your pregnancy? hope you don't mind me asking just as im not sure yet if i will be staying on mine when im pregnant. good to hear that there was no complications because of meds :thumbup:
> 
> I had more midwife appointments, but I had complications anyway, high BP and I went into labour 7 weeks early which they stopped thanks to me spotting it early (I knew something was off), but they said it wasnt linked to the meds at all.
> 
> Ask me anything lol, I was on 40mg through the whole pregnancy, and I'm down to 20mg, so I'm not TOO worried, but would rather be off them :)Click to expand...

You might regret saying "ask me anything" because i tend to ask too many questions and people want to say "shut up you nosy cow" :haha: either that or they just ignore me lol

im on 45mg at the moment, so its a little reassuring knowing that you was on a dose of 40mg and the meds didn't cause concern. :) i was on just 20mg of the same meds you are on now when i got pregnant with my daughter and my gp just said come off it straight away.


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> He's managed to surprise me once before so it might work! although I am very good at being nosy and finding things out first! :haha:

:haha: im the exact same im too nosy and tend to always find things out and then im thinking now why have i never had any nice surprises lol


----------



## jessicasmum

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I am getting a feeling my engagement might be coming at christmas!! I'm REALLY hoping!!! only time will tell! =)

:yipee: fingers crossed :)


----------



## stephaniexx

Oh I hope all these rings get bought and questions get popped for everyone :) I have been engaged for two years, we were planning a wedding for next June but are going to TTC instead haha! So we are having a loooong engagement :D

jessicasmum I am nosey too so I really don't mind lol. OH thinks I tell him wayyyy too much but I cant help it, I'm a sharer and assume everyone else is too haha :)


----------



## jessicasmum

stephaniexx said:


> Oh I hope all these rings get bought and questions get popped for everyone :) I have been engaged for two years, we were planning a wedding for next June but are going to TTC instead haha! So we are having a loooong engagement :D
> 
> jessicasmum I am nosey too so I really don't mind lol. OH thinks I tell him wayyyy too much but I cant help it, I'm a sharer and assume everyone else is too haha :)

I was engaged for just over 4 and a half years when i got married and together for just over 5 and half years, nothing wrong with long engagements :thumbup:

Good to know im not alone lol, i share too much with my husband too especially about periods and ovulation and hes like ewwww i don't want to know that stuff :haha: I have not really got any one else to share with really and as sound as it sounds hes my only friend i guess so hes stuck with my embarrassing chats :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know, i'm really bad. Looking for receipts and internet evidence! :haha: I mean with regard to shopping not that I don't trust him! :haha: he told me he was changing the amazon password so I didn't see what he was buying so i logged in straight away and managed to look in the shopping basket before he'd bought it! :haha:

Like i say he did surprise me completely once, when i was pregnant with ds1 i said oh we're just go to the pub to celebrate even though i couldn't drink i thought i don't mind too much. However on the way there, they spun me a line of having to pop in somewhere on the way. I wasn't really concentrating and we walked into a restaurant and i thought, that's strange there's loads of people i know in here! What felt like 5 minutes later i realised it was all for me! :rofl:


----------



## LilOopsy

Hi :) 

Can I join you?


I'm one of the crazy ones aparantly, according to friends. The fiance and I want to try for our second in May... So it will be 2 under 2 for us hopefully. 


I'm 30 & he's 36 and neither of us is getting any younger and after a long attempt to have our little rainbow girl, we don't want to take any chances with time.


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, OH and I were considering starting in May/June, but I really want to be able to enjoy my wedding, so we moved our date down to the day after our wedding, haha. I would probably have to wait until after my period in September to start trying anyway though. If we got pregnant right way then we'd have a late June baby. :thumbup:

I hope everyone gets their proposals soon! DF and I had a mutual agreement, so I didn't really get a proper proposal and I don't have a ring yet. He's still going to surprise me with the ring though, I won't know when he gets it. :D


----------



## 30mummyof1

Kalonkiki I think i'd want to enjoy my wedding day too, being able to have a drink etc..

if my oh proposed soon, I wonder to myself whether it would change my ttc plan..i guess i'll decide when and if he does! :haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

LilOopsy said:


> Hi :)
> 
> Can I join you?
> 
> 
> I'm one of the crazy ones aparantly, according to friends. The fiance and I want to try for our second in May... So it will be 2 under 2 for us hopefully.
> 
> 
> I'm 30 & he's 36 and neither of us is getting any younger and after a long attempt to have our little rainbow girl, we don't want to take any chances with time.

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list of people on here on my first post. :) Are you hoping for a boy next or are you team yellow? my husband has just turned 32 and i will have just turned 28 when we start TTC in may, im feeling also because we are getting older that i dont want to leave it any longer. we are totally opposite with the age gap though as my daughter is 7 years old and will be 8 (fingers crossed) by the time the next is born.


----------



## jessicasmum

KalonKiki said:


> Well, OH and I were considering starting in May/June, but I really want to be able to enjoy my wedding, so we moved our date down to the day after our wedding, haha. I would probably have to wait until after my period in September to start trying anyway though. If we got pregnant right way then we'd have a late June baby. :thumbup:
> 
> I hope everyone gets their proposals soon! DF and I had a mutual agreement, so I didn't really get a proper proposal and I don't have a ring yet. He's still going to surprise me with the ring though, I won't know when he gets it. :D

Awww it is nice you and your partner have come to mutual agreement over TTC :) i hope you will still pop in here and keep us updated with your news because we would all miss you if you didn't :hugs:


----------



## magicstardust

LilOopsy said:


> Hi :)
> 
> Can I join you?
> 
> 
> I'm one of the crazy ones aparantly, according to friends. The fiance and I want to try for our second in May... So it will be 2 under 2 for us hopefully.
> 
> 
> I'm 30 & he's 36 and neither of us is getting any younger and after a long attempt to have our little rainbow girl, we don't want to take any chances with time.

Welcome!! :) :flower:


----------



## LilOopsy

jessicasmum said:


> LilOopsy said:
> 
> 
> Hi :)
> 
> Can I join you?
> 
> 
> I'm one of the crazy ones aparantly, according to friends. The fiance and I want to try for our second in May... So it will be 2 under 2 for us hopefully.
> 
> 
> I'm 30 & he's 36 and neither of us is getting any younger and after a long attempt to have our little rainbow girl, we don't want to take any chances with time.
> 
> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list of people on here on my first post. :) Are you hoping for a boy next or are you team yellow? my husband has just turned 32 and i will have just turned 28 when we start TTC in may, im feeling also because we are getting older that i dont want to leave it any longer. we are totally opposite with the age gap though as my daughter is 7 years old and will be 8 (fingers crossed) by the time the next is born.Click to expand...

My OH would like a boy and I'd like either :) 


A girl would be easier as we already have all of Emelias clothes in a box waiting to be passed down. Plus then we could have them in the same room too growing up till we move to a bigger house. 


We would have to find out tho... I found it so much easier to bond with my bump once I named her :)


----------



## jessicasmum

LilOopsy said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOopsy said:
> 
> 
> Hi :)
> 
> Can I join you?
> 
> 
> I'm one of the crazy ones aparantly, according to friends. The fiance and I want to try for our second in May... So it will be 2 under 2 for us hopefully.
> 
> 
> I'm 30 & he's 36 and neither of us is getting any younger and after a long attempt to have our little rainbow girl, we don't want to take any chances with time.
> 
> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list of people on here on my first post. :) Are you hoping for a boy next or are you team yellow? my husband has just turned 32 and i will have just turned 28 when we start TTC in may, im feeling also because we are getting older that i dont want to leave it any longer. we are totally opposite with the age gap though as my daughter is 7 years old and will be 8 (fingers crossed) by the time the next is born.Click to expand...
> 
> My OH would like a boy and I'd like either :)
> 
> 
> A girl would be easier as we already have all of Emelias clothes in a box waiting to be passed down. Plus then we could have them in the same room too growing up till we move to a bigger house.
> 
> 
> We would have to find out tho... I found it so much easier to bond with my bump once I named her :)Click to expand...

I know what you mean, we would find out too as we also did with our daughter but im wanting to keep the sex a secret from everyone else this time but im not sure my husband is on board.


----------



## KalonKiki

Of course I'll still pop in here! I'd never abandon my lovely ladies. :hugs:

And welcome to the thread, LilOopsy! :D


----------



## jessicasmum

KalonKiki said:


> Of course I'll still pop in here! I'd never abandon my lovely ladies. :hugs:
> 
> And welcome to the thread, LilOopsy! :D

Awww that's lovely to hear :)


----------



## LilOopsy

jessicasmum said:


> LilOopsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOopsy said:
> 
> 
> Hi :)
> 
> Can I join you?
> 
> 
> I'm one of the crazy ones aparantly, according to friends. The fiance and I want to try for our second in May... So it will be 2 under 2 for us hopefully.
> 
> 
> I'm 30 & he's 36 and neither of us is getting any younger and after a long attempt to have our little rainbow girl, we don't want to take any chances with time.
> 
> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list of people on here on my first post. :) Are you hoping for a boy next or are you team yellow? my husband has just turned 32 and i will have just turned 28 when we start TTC in may, im feeling also because we are getting older that i dont want to leave it any longer. we are totally opposite with the age gap though as my daughter is 7 years old and will be 8 (fingers crossed) by the time the next is born.Click to expand...
> 
> My OH would like a boy and I'd like either :)
> 
> 
> A girl would be easier as we already have all of Emelias clothes in a box waiting to be passed down. Plus then we could have them in the same room too growing up till we move to a bigger house.
> 
> 
> We would have to find out tho... I found it so much easier to bond with my bump once I named her :)Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean, we would find out too as we also did with our daughter but im wanting to keep the sex a secret from everyone else this time but im not sure my husband is on board.Click to expand...

Haha I'm useless at keeping a secret. Only thing ill keep a secret is telling anyone were pregnant until at least week 15. Learnt my lesson the hard way before we got pregnant with Emelia.


----------



## 30mummyof1

we kept ds2 being a boy a secret from everyone in RL! I didn't find it too hard, but my oh did and he did slip up a couple of times near the end! 
If we have a third boy I'd like to do the same, so people are still interested iykwim but if it's a girl i'd want to tell everyone!


----------



## jessicasmum

I will be waiting for the 12 week scan before i tell my family, told them straight away last time and in a way i wish i hadn't.

It was hard with my daughter because my dad was the only one that didn't know because he decided he didn't want to so it made it hard, i think hes a bit old fashioned about it thinking that you didn't use to be able to find out sort of thing so why should you now. also my sister never found out with her 3.
my husband wasn't impressed us having to watch what we say around my dad and when i have mentioned it recently about not telling anyone with the next he just said im telling my side, i thought great if they know someone is bound to mention it on Facebook or something and my side will find out any way :growlmad:


----------



## 30mummyof1

We told family and close friends about 10wks with ds1 and pretty early with ds2 maybe 4wks or something. I expect we'd do the same again with any other children as If anything went wrong then they would be able to support us.


----------



## 30mummyof1

so how would anyone feel if they were told they were expecting 2 or more?! Would you freak or be excited? or bit of both? Just been reading about a couple with sextuplets facing the terrible two's!:haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

I like the thought of twins but no more :haha: i don't know how i would manage with the 2 but im sure some how we would cope but any more is unthinkable lol
my husbands grandad i know has some connection with twins on his side not sure if its his siblings always quite difficult finding much out about my husband's family as he cant be bothered finding out stuff like that lol but i know my husband's cousin is pregnant now (this will be her 4th) and each pregnancy she's been like thinking she's having twins.

How about yourself 30mummyof1 what are your thoughts on having multiple pregnancy?


----------



## jessicasmum

Did anyone ever watch that program octomom? it was on channel 4 ages ago (still on 4od) about an American mum who had already had loads of children ended up getting pregnant with 8 :shock:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Can I join you laidies?

I'm Terah, I'm 21 and I'm currently WTT for my fourth. I have a 4 1/2 year old son named Aiden, a 3 year old daughter named Madalynn (Mady), and an angel daughter named Seraphina (Sera). We lost Sera to SIDS in April. :cry:

I've been WTT since May and it's been a complicated time. My husband and I split up in July and are now working on getting back together. :happydance: We've decided to add to our family in 6 months if everything goes well between us.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Welcome aidensxmomma, so sorry to hear about your angel, from the picture in your ticker she looks beautiful. 

I told my mum straight away with Eden, had to tell work early on because of the nature of my job (heavy lifting etc) and told family at 8 weeks after two bleeds and two scans. Told everyone else at 12 weeks. This time I'd like to keep it quiet from everyone until 12 weeks at least, but again my current job involves heavy lifting so I'd have to inform them straight away and then my family might be annoyed that work knew before them... Hmm. 

As for multiples, I'd be scared but excited. Any more than twins I'd be terrified lol!! Xx


----------



## jessicasmum

aidensxmomma said:


> Can I join you laidies?
> 
> I'm Terah, I'm 21 and I'm currently WTT for my fourth. I have a 4 1/2 year old son named Aiden, a 3 year old daughter named Madalynn (Mady), and an angel daughter named Seraphina (Sera). We lost Sera to SIDS in April. :cry:
> 
> I've been WTT since May and it's been a complicated time. My husband and I split up in July and are now working on getting back together. :happydance: We've decided to add to our family in 6 months if everything goes well between us.

Hi and welcome to the group :wave: im so sorry for your loss, i can not begin to imagine what you been through :hugs:
I will add you to the list of people on here on my first post, is it may or june you are hoping to start TTC? :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

I am change my mind daily! I think it'd be exciting but pretty scary too. My oh keeps joking about triplets, I think as long as there was at least 1 girl! :haha: My friend recently just had triplets after ivf, I think she is still in shock!

o sorry for loss Terah, hope you can get back on track with hubbie and ttc no'4 :hugs:


----------



## aidensxmomma

With my son, everyone pretty much found out the same time I did. I found out I was pregnant somewhere between 8 and 10 weeks, my mom found out that night, I told my friend the same time, and then I told my OH the next morning. Over the next few days, we told everyone else...my dad, OH's parents, friends, extended family...

With Mady, I told some people when I found out, around 3 weeks, and everyone knew by the time I was 8 weeks. And when I say everyone, I mean everyone...my entire town knew.

With Sera, we only told my grandma right away and that's only because I needed her support because I thought I was going to miscarry (I had a really early ultrasound and they couldn't tell if I was just really early in my pregnancy or if I had a blighted ovum). We told the rest of our families around 8 weeks, except for my mom, who we didn't tell until 12 weeks. She reacted really badly to my pregnancy with Mady, so I was scared to tell her. We never made an announcement on facebook or anything until I was like 30 weeks along...by the time we told people outside our immediate circle of family and friends, we already knew we were expecting a girl.

Next time I get pregnant, I intend to tell family and close friends right away. I feel like everyone will be really supportive and I'll need their support should anything go wrong. As for anyone other than close friends and family, we probably won't say anything until after 12 weeks.


----------



## aidensxmomma

jessicasmum said:


> aidensxmomma said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you laidies?
> 
> I'm Terah, I'm 21 and I'm currently WTT for my fourth. I have a 4 1/2 year old son named Aiden, a 3 year old daughter named Madalynn (Mady), and an angel daughter named Seraphina (Sera). We lost Sera to SIDS in April. :cry:
> 
> I've been WTT since May and it's been a complicated time. My husband and I split up in July and are now working on getting back together. :happydance: We've decided to add to our family in 6 months if everything goes well between us.
> 
> Hi and welcome to the group :wave: im so sorry for your loss, i can not begin to imagine what you been through :hugs:
> I will add you to the list of people on here on my first post, is it may or june you are hoping to start TTC? :)Click to expand...

We're hoping to start TTC the beginning of June. :)


----------



## jessicasmum

aidensxmomma said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensxmomma said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you laidies?
> 
> I'm Terah, I'm 21 and I'm currently WTT for my fourth. I have a 4 1/2 year old son named Aiden, a 3 year old daughter named Madalynn (Mady), and an angel daughter named Seraphina (Sera). We lost Sera to SIDS in April. :cry:
> 
> I've been WTT since May and it's been a complicated time. My husband and I split up in July and are now working on getting back together. :happydance: We've decided to add to our family in 6 months if everything goes well between us.
> 
> Hi and welcome to the group :wave: im so sorry for your loss, i can not begin to imagine what you been through :hugs:
> I will add you to the list of people on here on my first post, is it may or june you are hoping to start TTC? :)Click to expand...
> 
> We're hoping to start TTC the beginning of June. :)Click to expand...

I have now added you on my first post :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome to the thread Terah! We're all sorry about your loss and hope that you can get things worked out with hubby and start working on #4. :hugs:

I would be terrified if I found out that I was having twins because I know that most likely one of them wouldn't make it. There has only been an occurrence of twins one time on my mom's side of the family (my great-grandma Lee was a twin), but the other twin died in the womb before birth. ):
I most likely wouldn't conceive twins anyway. The chance would be so small that I'm just not even going to rule it in as a possibility. However, my mom thinks I'm going to have twins for whatever reason. x.x

I personally think that I'll tell people right away. My mom never had a miscarriage (she has five biological children, me included) and I just don't think that it's likely to happen. Besides, I'd be too excited to wait, and even if I did have a miscarriage, it would be too hard to not tell my family about it and go through all of that pain by myself.


----------



## LilOopsy

Welcome Terah, so sorry to hear of your loss v.v




30mummyof1 said:


> so how would anyone feel if they were told they were expecting 2 or more?! Would you freak or be excited? or bit of both? Just been reading about a couple with sextuplets facing the terrible two's!:haha:

Haha I joked about twins with my OH the other day... we had a semi serious talk about it after and I think although it would be hard we would just have to embrace what life hands us.


I would worry if Emmy would feel left out in the future tho as I know just how attached to each other multiples can get. But we would just spoil her a little hehe


We would definitely need to invest in a bigger house tho... And perhaps a cleaner coz I'm not sure how I would keep up with housework in the first few months haha


----------



## 30mummyof1

I have quite a good chance of twins/triplets I think as my mum is a twin and she had triplet aunties! also my oh's dad has twin brothers. They are saying now that the man's family history can also affect the chances!
I will need a bigger car though even with just 1 more as 3 car seats won't fit across the back of mine.:shrug:


----------



## georgebaby1

my mum is an identical twin but i dont think it will happen for me, although you never know. i think i would onstantly worry how i would cope with 2 at same age and a tddler but id be excitedat the sametime.


----------



## aidensxmomma

30mummyof1 said:


> so how would anyone feel if they were told they were expecting 2 or more?! Would you freak or be excited? or bit of both? Just been reading about a couple with sextuplets facing the terrible two's!:haha:

When I got pregnant with Seraphina, my doctors and I could have sworn it was twins. There was just Seraphina, but I never freaked out or anything. I was actually quite excited about the thought of twins. I still would love to have twins, although my chances of that happening are pretty slim. Anymore than that, though, and I would definitely be freaking out. I don't think I could handle more than two babies at a time. :wacko:


----------



## stephaniexx

My OH is an identical twin :) I have triplets wayyyy back in my family, but none since, no twins either :) OH would have a heart attack if we had twins, I say the more the merrier, you just gotta get on with it haha xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

stephaniexx said:


> My OH is an identical twin :) I have triplets wayyyy back in my family, but none since, no twins either :) OH would have a heart attack if we had twins, I say the more the merrier, you just gotta get on with it haha xxx

Yep same as me, I think I would happily carry on having children until I couldn't have anymore! which isn't too long seeing as I am 32 already but sure I could squeeze another 4 in! :haha:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Do you ladies have room for one more?
We will ttc our 3rd little love around May 2013. It could be a little sooner but for now that is the agreed upon time. I would love to get in a little shape before that anyways. But right now I'm being pretty lazy since its the holidays. :haha:


----------



## magicstardust

Pretty Sakura said:


> Do you ladies have room for one more?
> We will ttc our 3rd little love around May 2013. It could be a little sooner but for now that is the agreed upon time. I would love to get in a little shape before that anyways. But right now I'm being pretty lazy since its the holidays. :haha:

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## jessicasmum

Pretty Sakura said:


> Do you ladies have room for one more?
> We will ttc our 3rd little love around May 2013. It could be a little sooner but for now that is the agreed upon time. I would love to get in a little shape before that anyways. But right now I'm being pretty lazy since its the holidays. :haha:

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you to the list of people on my first post :) do you have a preference of what sex you'd hope for the next baby or are you :yellow: ?
I am also needing to get in shape before we TTC in may but i know what you mean with the xmas period coming up its pretty hard to feel motivated, just thinking oh well might as well start on new years day lol


----------



## KalonKiki

Pretty Sakura said:


> Do you ladies have room for one more?
> We will ttc our 3rd little love around May 2013. It could be a little sooner but for now that is the agreed upon time. I would love to get in a little shape before that anyways. But right now I'm being pretty lazy since its the holidays. :haha:

:wave: Welcome! We love having so many new girls to join our lovely little group. :flower:


Colin got my ring today! It had to be re-sized though, so I still won't know when he's going to actually "properly" propose with it. :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Thanks for the welcome. ;) We don't have a preference. Just a healthy baby that doesn't try to come out at 23 weeks. And I am gonna enjoy the holidays then get in gear after the new year too. That's a good plan.:haha: 
Kalonkiki I hope he makes it official really soon. Very exciting!


----------



## KalonKiki

Hehe, well it's actually already official, we have a date, everyone knows about our engagement and my parents have even already paid for the venue and the dress, we just didn't have a ring yet. :D


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Oh Im sorry. Well I hope he does something special when you get your ring. What does it look like?


----------



## KalonKiki

It looks a bit like the Princess Diana ring, only I'm sure it's a lot cheaper, haha.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Beautiful! Price doesn't matter. Few ppl can pay that much for a ring anyways. :lol:


----------



## 30mummyof1

That's it, last pill taken last night. Roll on a 2013 :bfp: please :thumbup:

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## jessicasmum

KalonKiki said:


> Hehe, well it's actually already official, we have a date, everyone knows about our engagement and my parents have even already paid for the venue and the dress, we just didn't have a ring yet. :D

So exciting :)


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> That's it, last pill taken last night. Roll on a 2013 :bfp: please :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well x

yay :happydance: i have just done my first ovulation test, think i could see a really faint test line so hoping it becomes darker over the next few days so i know for peace of mind that that i still do ovulate, been a bit worried because of my long cycles that i might not, so fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

jessicasmum said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> That's it, last pill taken last night. Roll on a 2013 :bfp: please :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well x
> 
> yay :happydance: i have just done my first ovulation test, think i could see a really faint test line so hoping it becomes darker over the next few days so i know for peace of mind that that i still do ovulate, been a bit worried because of my long cycles that i might not, so fingers crossed :thumbup:Click to expand...

fx you are :thumbup:, I will start after I have the withdrawal bleed from the pill :)


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Fx those opks get darker and you definitely ovulate Jessicasmum. 
Yay for taking your last pill 30mummyof1 !:D


----------



## aidensxmomma

Pretty Sakura said:


> Do you ladies have room for one more?
> We will ttc our 3rd little love around May 2013. It could be a little sooner but for now that is the agreed upon time. I would love to get in a little shape before that anyways. But right now I'm being pretty lazy since its the holidays. :haha:

Welcome! :flower:



30mummyof1 said:


> That's it, last pill taken last night. Roll on a 2013 :bfp: please :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well x

Yay for taking your last pill! :happydance:


----------



## jessicasmum

Thanks ladies :) obviously because its my first time using the tests im a bit uncertain, but does anyone know if it is showing a faint test line this is an indication that it will get darker over the next few days?


----------



## KalonKiki

30mummyof1: Yay for the last pill!

Jessicasmom: I've noticed that any time I use FMU on an OKP, the test line is always there. I have noticed however that one day it will just be darker than the control line. They don't necessarily keep getting darker. What I've generally noticed is that they stay the same color and just get darker than the control line when you're ovulating, but every woman's hormones are different.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've always found them hard work Jessicasmum, it's why I ended up buying a cbfm last time. Although I still trying them again this time, so i'm hoping I will get on better with them.:shrug:


----------



## georgebaby1

I think i will use the ones with smiley face as i wouldnt interpret lines. When i did my pregnancy tst i kept second guessibg if was a line or not so ended up getting clearblue ones that say in words. Just decided im getting my implant removed in january yay so excited


----------



## georgebaby1

I struggle reading lines when i took pregnancy test when pregnant with lo i couldnt dwvide if was a line or not so ended up getting clearblue one with words. I think il get the smiley face ones to stop me second guessing. IVE JUST DECIDED IM GETTING MY IMPLANT OUT IN JANUARY SO EXCITED X


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hello everyone, can I join this thread too? Thought we'd be TTC Feb/March time but OH and I have been talking and have changed the date to ASAP after the wedding.Turns out he is quite the romantic bunny and wanted to be a bit traditional and not get pregnant before the wedding :wedding: ! 

So here I am! Can I be added to the list for April? Really looking forward to getting to know everyone here and hopefully make some buddies! x


----------



## KalonKiki

fxmummyduck said:


> Hello everyone, can I join this thread too? Thought we'd be TTC Feb/March time but OH and I have been talking and have changed the date to ASAP after the wedding.Turns out he is quite the romantic bunny and wanted to be a bit traditional and not get pregnant before the wedding :wedding: !
> 
> So here I am! Can I be added to the list for April? Really looking forward to getting to know everyone here and hopefully make some buddies! x

Hi there and welcome! :wave:
We're a pretty nice bunch in here, make yourself at home. :flower:
I'm also planning on TTC right after my wedding, but I'm not getting married until September.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks! How are the wedding plans going? I really feel like nothing has been done, and the time is just ticking away!

Would love for a honeymoon baby! xx


----------



## jessicasmum

fxmummyduck said:


> Hello everyone, can I join this thread too? Thought we'd be TTC Feb/March time but OH and I have been talking and have changed the date to ASAP after the wedding.Turns out he is quite the romantic bunny and wanted to be a bit traditional and not get pregnant before the wedding :wedding: !
> 
> So here I am! Can I be added to the list for April? Really looking forward to getting to know everyone here and hopefully make some buddies! x

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list on my first post :) aww bet you cant wait for the wedding, what kind of wedding are you having big/small,church etc?
Do you have a preference of the sex of baby you'd hope for or are you :yellow: ?


----------



## jessicasmum

georgebaby1 said:


> I struggle reading lines when i took pregnancy test when pregnant with lo i couldnt dwvide if was a line or not so ended up getting clearblue one with words. I think il get the smiley face ones to stop me second guessing. IVE JUST DECIDED IM GETTING MY IMPLANT OUT IN JANUARY SO EXCITED X

Your first step towards TTC, makes it more real and exciting :thumbup:


----------



## jessicasmum

I have done my second test just and i have realized yesterday i was looking in the wrong place for the test line :blush: i looked at some tests online and now i know where i am looking lol
yesterday i think now that i know i couldn't see any line for the test line but today me and husband can see a faint line :thumbup:

would like to get the clear blue digital but too expensive for me at the moment, only just got husband on board about getting theses ones lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

I won't be buying a cbfm until further down the line, if I do at all. They are great, and you can buy them 2nd hand and sell them for the same as you pay for it on ebay just for reference:)

ahh feel so poorly today and it's typical my oh is up in Warrington until weds. Boys are napping but hope they are good for me until they go to bed...please!


----------



## fxmummyduck

jessicasmum said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, can I join this thread too? Thought we'd be TTC Feb/March time but OH and I have been talking and have changed the date to ASAP after the wedding.Turns out he is quite the romantic bunny and wanted to be a bit traditional and not get pregnant before the wedding :wedding: !
> 
> So here I am! Can I be added to the list for April? Really looking forward to getting to know everyone here and hopefully make some buddies! x
> 
> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list on my first post :) aww bet you cant wait for the wedding, what kind of wedding are you having big/small,church etc?
> Do you have a preference of the sex of baby you'd hope for or are you :yellow: ?Click to expand...

Thanks for the addition! and the welcome! We are having a civil ceremony in Wales with about 75 guests all day. :happydance:

I would love either, I cant decide! somedays pink, then OH would like blue so I don't know! But either way we wouldn't find out, we'd stay yellow for a while!


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> I won't be buying a cbfm until further down the line, if I do at all. They are great, and you can buy them 2nd hand and sell them for the same as you pay for it on ebay just for reference:)
> 
> ahh feel so poorly today and it's typical my oh is up in Warrington until weds. Boys are napping but hope they are good for me until they go to bed...please!

I will have a look for a second hand one then but will still see how goes with tests before thinking about buying :)

I live in warrington :thumbup: what is it your husband does for work?


----------



## jessicasmum

fxmummyduck said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, can I join this thread too? Thought we'd be TTC Feb/March time but OH and I have been talking and have changed the date to ASAP after the wedding.Turns out he is quite the romantic bunny and wanted to be a bit traditional and not get pregnant before the wedding :wedding: !
> 
> So here I am! Can I be added to the list for April? Really looking forward to getting to know everyone here and hopefully make some buddies! x
> 
> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list on my first post :) aww bet you cant wait for the wedding, what kind of wedding are you having big/small,church etc?
> Do you have a preference of the sex of baby you'd hope for or are you :yellow: ?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the addition! and the welcome! We are having a civil ceremony in Wales with about 75 guests all day. :happydance:
> 
> I would love either, I cant decide! somedays pink, then OH would like blue so I don't know! But either way we wouldn't find out, we'd stay yellow for a while!Click to expand...

Are you having the full day at the same venue? that is what i did for my wedding and had only about 30 for all the day and 50 at the night, it was lovely :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

jessicasmum said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, can I join this thread too? Thought we'd be TTC Feb/March time but OH and I have been talking and have changed the date to ASAP after the wedding.Turns out he is quite the romantic bunny and wanted to be a bit traditional and not get pregnant before the wedding :wedding: !
> 
> So here I am! Can I be added to the list for April? Really looking forward to getting to know everyone here and hopefully make some buddies! x
> 
> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list on my first post :) aww bet you cant wait for the wedding, what kind of wedding are you having big/small,church etc?
> Do you have a preference of the sex of baby you'd hope for or are you :yellow: ?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the addition! and the welcome! We are having a civil ceremony in Wales with about 75 guests all day. :happydance:
> 
> I would love either, I cant decide! somedays pink, then OH would like blue so I don't know! But either way we wouldn't find out, we'd stay yellow for a while!Click to expand...
> 
> Are you having the full day at the same venue? that is what i did for my wedding and had only about 30 for all the day and 50 at the night, it was lovely :)Click to expand...

Yeh the full day at the same venue, but people are having to travel quite far so everyone we've invited is there for the full day. Expensive to feed everyone all day though!


----------



## 30mummyof1

He works in telecoms, he usually just goes up tues to weds and works from home the rest of the time but they wanted him up an extra day :(


----------



## jessicasmum

fxmummyduck said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, can I join this thread too? Thought we'd be TTC Feb/March time but OH and I have been talking and have changed the date to ASAP after the wedding.Turns out he is quite the romantic bunny and wanted to be a bit traditional and not get pregnant before the wedding :wedding: !
> 
> So here I am! Can I be added to the list for April? Really looking forward to getting to know everyone here and hopefully make some buddies! x
> 
> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list on my first post :) aww bet you cant wait for the wedding, what kind of wedding are you having big/small,church etc?
> Do you have a preference of the sex of baby you'd hope for or are you :yellow: ?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the addition! and the welcome! We are having a civil ceremony in Wales with about 75 guests all day. :happydance:
> 
> I would love either, I cant decide! somedays pink, then OH would like blue so I don't know! But either way we wouldn't find out, we'd stay yellow for a while!Click to expand...
> 
> Are you having the full day at the same venue? that is what i did for my wedding and had only about 30 for all the day and 50 at the night, it was lovely :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh the full day at the same venue, but people are having to travel quite far so everyone we've invited is there for the full day. Expensive to feed everyone all day though!Click to expand...

Tell me about it, we are still paying off our wedding which was 4 years ago, the last loan wont be paid off until jan 2016 :( but glad that in april next year a loan is paid off and that means just that last one left to pay :thumbup: its all worth it though im glad i did it when i did :)


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> He works in telecoms, he usually just goes up tues to weds and works from home the rest of the time but they wanted him up an extra day :(

I see you live in Swindon, bit of a trek him working in Warrington


----------



## fxmummyduck

We've managed to save a lot in other areas, but food and drink there is just no way round! Glad you have nearly paid yours off! :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

jessicasmum said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> He works in telecoms, he usually just goes up tues to weds and works from home the rest of the time but they wanted him up an extra day :(
> 
> I see you live in Swindon, bit of a trek him working in WarringtonClick to expand...

Yes, just the way it is with telecoms unfortunately. When I first met him he would have to travel all over inc Scotland! Luckily now he can do most of it from home, just the 1 night usually up your way.


----------



## KalonKiki

fxmummyduck said:


> Thanks! How are the wedding plans going? I really feel like nothing has been done, and the time is just ticking away!
> 
> Would love for a honeymoon baby! xx

Wedding plans have been going very smoothly so far! My father is paying for our venue (ceremony and reception) and my dress. We also got Saturday for the Friday rate at Pythian, which is great. My dress is already picked out and I think that my parents have already paid for it. It'll just need a few alterations here and there, but for the most part it's a perfect fit and looks gorgeous! My ring is also bought and being resized now. My best friend (who is graduating for baking and pastry culinary this month) is doing our cake, and my DF has a friend who is marrying us for free (his friend majored in religion and owns his own wedding officiant business). My mother is paying for the florist. We mostly have to worry about a caterer, photographer and DJ now. We won't get a honeymoon baby seeing as I would ovulate before our wedding happened, so we'd have to wait until after AF in September to start trying and actually have a chance at being successful, haha.

How are your wedding plans going? What does your dress look like? Your ring? :D


----------



## brenn09

I've been MIA for awhile, I can't believe it has been so long since I've checked in!! I got a new phone and it won't let me stay logged in to Bnb or view the threads in mobile view (anyone know how to fix it??) so I've been struggling to stay in touch. I'm also, for the first time in years, not painfully broody just excitedly waiting until our chance in May. This time it is for real, there is no way we are waiting any longer to start trying so it feels real and I'm no longer scared of pushing it back and just really really excited to get started. Although not realistic, I'm also just pretending I'll get pregnant the first time to get through this wait, too. 

How is everyone doing?? So sorry I've been gone, life gets in the way sometimes!! :hugs:


----------



## amanda1989

Hi everyone. My hubby and me already have a baby boy. He will be a year old in April. I am getting off of my BC Around the same time. I cant wait to start trying. We are hoping for a little girl this time. It's actually going to be the first time that we try for a baby. My little Joseph was a suprise:blush:
I was told i could never have children because i have ovarian cysts. But anyways glad to know there are others that are going to be trying the same time i am...Dont know how long it will take, But it will be worth it in the end. Lots of baby dust!:happydance:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Welcome Amanda :wave:


----------



## jessicasmum

brenn09 said:


> I've been MIA for awhile, I can't believe it has been so long since I've checked in!! I got a new phone and it won't let me stay logged in to Bnb or view the threads in mobile view (anyone know how to fix it??) so I've been struggling to stay in touch. I'm also, for the first time in years, not painfully broody just excitedly waiting until our chance in May. This time it is for real, there is no way we are waiting any longer to start trying so it feels real and I'm no longer scared of pushing it back and just really really excited to get started. Although not realistic, I'm also just pretending I'll get pregnant the first time to get through this wait, too.
> 
> How is everyone doing?? So sorry I've been gone, life gets in the way sometimes!! :hugs:

Good to see you back :hugs: With the phone thing i don't think i will be much help really as im so out of date with modern mobiles, the one i have now doesn't have picture messages or the internet lol hopefully some of the other ladies could help, what model is your phone by the way?

Its getting exciting isn't it now, i cant wait for the new year so finally can say we are TTC this year :)


----------



## jessicasmum

amanda1989 said:


> Hi everyone. My hubby and me already have a baby boy. He will be a year old in April. I am getting off of my BC Around the same time. I cant wait to start trying. We are hoping for a little girl this time. It's actually going to be the first time that we try for a baby. My little Joseph was a suprise:blush:
> I was told i could never have children because i have ovarian cysts. But anyways glad to know there are others that are going to be trying the same time i am...Dont know how long it will take, But it will be worth it in the end. Lots of baby dust!:happydance:

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: will you be starting TTC straight away after coming off BC in april?

Awww Joseph is such a lovely name, this is one of my choice names if we have a boy next :thumbup:


----------



## georgebaby1

amanda1989 said:


> Hi everyone. My hubby and me already have a baby boy. He will be a year old in April. I am getting off of my BC Around the same time. I cant wait to start trying. We are hoping for a little girl this time. It's actually going to be the first time that we try for a baby. My little Joseph was a suprise:blush:
> I was told i could never have children because i have ovarian cysts. But anyways glad to know there are others that are going to be trying the same time i am...Dont know how long it will take, But it will be worth it in the end. Lots of baby dust!:happydance:

hi and welcome im n the same situation my lil bo will be 2 in june i also have a re occuring cyst on my left ovary i wasnt advised would cause problems though ? my lil boy was also a surprise x


----------



## fxmummyduck

KalonKiki said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! How are the wedding plans going? I really feel like nothing has been done, and the time is just ticking away!
> 
> Would love for a honeymoon baby! xx
> 
> Wedding plans have been going very smoothly so far! My father is paying for our venue (ceremony and reception) and my dress. We also got Saturday for the Friday rate at Pythian, which is great. My dress is already picked out and I think that my parents have already paid for it. It'll just need a few alterations here and there, but for the most part it's a perfect fit and looks gorgeous! My ring is also bought and being resized now. My best friend (who is graduating for baking and pastry culinary this month) is doing our cake, and my DF has a friend who is marrying us for free (his friend majored in religion and owns his own wedding officiant business). My mother is paying for the florist. We mostly have to worry about a caterer, photographer and DJ now. We won't get a honeymoon baby seeing as I would ovulate before our wedding happened, so we'd have to wait until after AF in September to start trying and actually have a chance at being successful, haha.
> 
> How are your wedding plans going? What does your dress look like? Your ring? :DClick to expand...

Sounds like it is really coming together, and you still have plenty of time for the other details too!

I bought my dress last May while I was in Virginia (nightmare, nearly left it at the airport!!) its quite a simple lace dress, quite fitted and strapless which I didn't think I'd end up with but sleeves didn't look right. The venue was booked over a year in advance, and everything is in one place, so they sort the food, and the menu has been picked. Wedding ring really should be sorted now, but hasn't. Basically my OH designed my engagement ring and he wanted us to design the wedding ring together so the design fits.My mum is doing the flowers, and my sister in law to be is making the cake. Really need to find the bridesmaid dresses, make the invites, book a photographer, sort the music, book a dj for the evening, sort the favours and decorations, figure out the running order of the ceremony and day, book a honeymoon! Aaahh so much to do! That's kind of why we stopped NTNP too stressful! Been looking at the calendar, really hope AF doesn't arrive at the wedding, i'd only have to be late a few months leading up and it could completely ruin my dates! :dohh:


----------



## KalonKiki

amanda1989 said:


> Hi everyone. My hubby and me already have a baby boy. He will be a year old in April. I am getting off of my BC Around the same time. I cant wait to start trying. We are hoping for a little girl this time. It's actually going to be the first time that we try for a baby. My little Joseph was a suprise:blush:
> I was told i could never have children because i have ovarian cysts. But anyways glad to know there are others that are going to be trying the same time i am...Dont know how long it will take, But it will be worth it in the end. Lots of baby dust!:happydance:

Welcome to the thread, Amanda! :wave:


----------



## KalonKiki

brenn09 said:


> I've been MIA for awhile, I can't believe it has been so long since I've checked in!! I got a new phone and it won't let me stay logged in to Bnb or view the threads in mobile view (anyone know how to fix it??) so I've been struggling to stay in touch. I'm also, for the first time in years, not painfully broody just excitedly waiting until our chance in May. This time it is for real, there is no way we are waiting any longer to start trying so it feels real and I'm no longer scared of pushing it back and just really really excited to get started. Although not realistic, I'm also just pretending I'll get pregnant the first time to get through this wait, too.
> 
> How is everyone doing?? So sorry I've been gone, life gets in the way sometimes!! :hugs:

Welcome back hun! :hugs:
I'm sorry I can't help you with your phone. Much like jessicasmom, I don't have a smart phone. ):


----------



## KalonKiki

fxmummyduck said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! How are the wedding plans going? I really feel like nothing has been done, and the time is just ticking away!
> 
> Would love for a honeymoon baby! xx
> 
> Wedding plans have been going very smoothly so far! My father is paying for our venue (ceremony and reception) and my dress. We also got Saturday for the Friday rate at Pythian, which is great. My dress is already picked out and I think that my parents have already paid for it. It'll just need a few alterations here and there, but for the most part it's a perfect fit and looks gorgeous! My ring is also bought and being resized now. My best friend (who is graduating for baking and pastry culinary this month) is doing our cake, and my DF has a friend who is marrying us for free (his friend majored in religion and owns his own wedding officiant business). My mother is paying for the florist. We mostly have to worry about a caterer, photographer and DJ now. We won't get a honeymoon baby seeing as I would ovulate before our wedding happened, so we'd have to wait until after AF in September to start trying and actually have a chance at being successful, haha.
> 
> How are your wedding plans going? What does your dress look like? Your ring? :DClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like it is really coming together, and you still have plenty of time for the other details too!
> 
> I bought my dress last May while I was in Virginia (nightmare, nearly left it at the airport!!) its quite a simple lace dress, quite fitted and strapless which I didn't think I'd end up with but sleeves didn't look right. The venue was booked over a year in advance, and everything is in one place, so they sort the food, and the menu has been picked. Wedding ring really should be sorted now, but hasn't. Basically my OH designed my engagement ring and he wanted us to design the wedding ring together so the design fits.My mum is doing the flowers, and my sister in law to be is making the cake. Really need to find the bridesmaid dresses, make the invites, book a photographer, sort the music, book a dj for the evening, sort the favours and decorations, figure out the running order of the ceremony and day, book a honeymoon! Aaahh so much to do! That's kind of why we stopped NTNP too stressful! Been looking at the calendar, really hope AF doesn't arrive at the wedding, i'd only have to be late a few months leading up and it could completely ruin my dates! :dohh:Click to expand...

Fortunately I shouldn't have my AF anywhere near my wedding, but you never know! I really hope the :witch: doesn't get you on your special day! I would love to NTNP closer to our wedding date (say May-September maybe), but I don't want to have morning sickness on my wedding day, I want to be able to enjoy it and maybe drink a little. We just got a blue sapphire for my engagement ring. We figured we could get a diamond later on. We have no idea what we want to do for a honeymoon, but we've got plenty of time to decide. This is my dress: https://www.alfredangelo.com/collections/styles/8400


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Beautiful dress!


----------



## fxmummyduck

The cut out back is soooo gorgeous!! Love it!

I thought AF would be ok too, looked at dates well in advance, amazing how they change by just a few days here and there over the year, and then I was a week late (thought I was preg) but wasn't so its a bit worrying!

Yeh I'd be worried about having morning sickness, and would want a drink with my meal and to celebrate later, so it's probably just as well we're waiting.


----------



## LilOopsy

I was meant to be getting hitched Sept 5th over in Italy... BUT...Because we stopped trying so we could focus on the wedding... We got pregnant lol and as I was over 8 months I couldn't fly out.


Now our weddings on hold until further notice lol... Been engaged 6 years now so thankfully I've found some patience haha


How's everyone doing with the run up to Christmas? Shopping done yet?


Ooh and on a curious note... Those TTC for next LO... When did ur periods come back after first? It's 2 months and still nothing yet v.v; (Not BF either)


----------



## georgebaby1

LilOopsy said:


> I was meant to be getting hitched Sept 5th over in Italy... BUT...Because we stopped trying so we could focus on the wedding... We got pregnant lol and as I was over 8 months I couldn't fly out.
> 
> 
> Now our weddings on hold until further notice lol... Been engaged 6 years now so thankfully I've found some patience haha
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing with the run up to Christmas? Shopping done yet?
> 
> 
> Ooh and on a curious note... Those TTC for next LO... When did ur periods come back after first? It's 2 months and still nothing yet v.v; (Not BF either)

i had 4 week between my bleed after giving birth (which last 6 week) to my first period but was only 3 days then i had the implant fitted so not so sure tbh. i think doctor told me anything up to a year not sure if makes a difference if you breastfeed or not x


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Breast feeding usually does make a difference . Most people who don't get theirs sooner . I did/do exclusively bf and with my first it was almost 8 mos pp and this time it was 5mos pp. ;)


----------



## 30mummyof1

My was a different situation as I had a retained placenta so I have pp bleeding for about 10 weeks then had the op to remove it and then more bleeding with af arriving about a week after that! I can't remember after ds1 sorry


----------



## KalonKiki

It would figure if I did end up pregnant this month now that we're finally getting serious about the wedding and concentrating on that! x.x
I'm so nervous. I don't even know when to expect my period this month because last month it was so screwed up! I guess I'll test on the 17th if AF doesn't show up and if I get a negative I'll wait again until the 20th if AF still hasn't showed up.


----------



## jessicasmum

KalonKiki said:


> It would figure if I did end up pregnant this month now that we're finally getting serious about the wedding and concentrating on that! x.x
> I'm so nervous. I don't even know when to expect my period this month because last month it was so screwed up! I guess I'll test on the 17th if AF doesn't show up and if I get a negative I'll wait again until the 20th if AF still hasn't showed up.

When would you AF be due normally? if you are pregnant would you postpone your wedding or still go ahead as planned? it must be horrible not knowing for sure, bet your full of very mixed emotions :hugs:


----------



## emz-amy

Hi all please may i join in my names Emma I have a 6 year old called Amy and Harry who is 5 months today! Ttc in may 2013 hopefully because I have a big holiday next year for my 30th and don't want to fly whilst preggers! Even tho I had the most rubbish pregnancy ever I still wana do it again I'm mad lool


----------



## jessicasmum

emz-amy said:


> Hi all please may i join in my names Emma I have a 6 year old called Amy and Harry who is 5 months today! Ttc in may 2013 hopefully because I have a big holiday next year for my 30th and don't want to fly whilst preggers! Even tho I had the most rubbish pregnancy ever I still wana do it again I'm mad lool

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: really pleased you decided to join :)
Aww love the name Harry, that is one of my 3 choice names for a boy if we have a boy next :) what sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ? I have added you to the list of people on my first post :)


----------



## Irish Eyes

Ah I love the wedding talk!! I stopped taking the pill on our wedding night and was pregnant by the honeymoon! We were told to expect it to take a year to conceive so that was a surprise! Hubby thinks he has super-sperm, he's very proud of himself :dohh:

I'm also a bit nervous about the possiblility of being pregnant at the moment. Deep down I know I'm not but there's a small worry! Felt awful the last few days but as I don't keep track of AF, no idea! Guess I'll have to test to ease my mind.

How's everyone keeping their minds off of WTT? I'm sure wedding planning helps, I remember that feeling!


----------



## KalonKiki

jessicasmum said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> It would figure if I did end up pregnant this month now that we're finally getting serious about the wedding and concentrating on that! x.x
> I'm so nervous. I don't even know when to expect my period this month because last month it was so screwed up! I guess I'll test on the 17th if AF doesn't show up and if I get a negative I'll wait again until the 20th if AF still hasn't showed up.
> 
> When would you AF be due normally? if you are pregnant would you postpone your wedding or still go ahead as planned? it must be horrible not knowing for sure, bet your full of very mixed emotions :hugs:Click to expand...

Well, I'm used to my period happening on the 22nd of every month right on the dot, but for the first time ever in my life last month I had my period 3 days early, a 28 day cycle. It's so confusing not knowing if that was just a fluke for that one month or if my cycles have changed permanently. :wacko:
I'm honestly not sure. I want to be able to go on with my wedding, and DF does too, but I'm not sure if what we would want is what we would be able to do, especially since I would give birth only about two weeks before our wedding. If my cycles are now 28 days instead of 31 then there is a VERY likely chance that I could be pregnant as we were not careful AT ALL on the 1st and 2nd of the month (would have O'd around the 3rd if my cycles are now 28 days). If I O'd on the 5th, 6th, or maybe 7th then I would most likely not be pregnant, but there's no way of knowing when I actually O'd. :nope:
I'm really trying not to worry too much.


----------



## KalonKiki

emz-amy said:


> Hi all please may i join in my names Emma I have a 6 year old called Amy and Harry who is 5 months today! Ttc in may 2013 hopefully because I have a big holiday next year for my 30th and don't want to fly whilst preggers! Even tho I had the most rubbish pregnancy ever I still wana do it again I'm mad lool

Welcome Emma! :wave:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm on CD29. According to my phone app i'm 2 days late. I've never had a cycle longer than 30 days. It's like I know DEEP down that i'm not pregnant, but I still wish I was. I guess AF is just taking her good ol' time getting here. I thought it was in relation to taking vitamins this month. But everything I can find says vitamins should not change your cycle.


----------



## KalonKiki

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I'm on CD29. According to my phone app i'm 2 days late. I've never had a cycle longer than 30 days. It's like I know DEEP down that i'm not pregnant, but I still wish I was. I guess AF is just taking her good ol' time getting here. I thought it was in relation to taking vitamins this month. But everything I can find says vitamins should not change your cycle.

Are you sure it's not stress? I've only ever been late because of stress, and it was only a couple of times.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD29. According to my phone app i'm 2 days late. I've never had a cycle longer than 30 days. It's like I know DEEP down that i'm not pregnant, but I still wish I was. I guess AF is just taking her good ol' time getting here. I thought it was in relation to taking vitamins this month. But everything I can find says vitamins should not change your cycle.
> 
> Are you sure it's not stress? I've only ever been late because of stress, and it was only a couple of times.Click to expand...

Anthing is possible! I don't remember being stressed out about much.. I did start working a second job in this cycle.. maybe its' that?


----------



## emz-amy

jessicasmum said:


> emz-amy said:
> 
> 
> Hi all please may i join in my names Emma I have a 6 year old called Amy and Harry who is 5 months today! Ttc in may 2013 hopefully because I have a big holiday next year for my 30th and don't want to fly whilst preggers! Even tho I had the most rubbish pregnancy ever I still wana do it again I'm mad lool
> 
> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: really pleased you decided to join :)
> Aww love the name Harry, that is one of my 3 choice names for a boy if we have a boy next :) what sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ? I have added you to the list of people on my first post :)Click to expand...

Hi thank u I'd be happy with either!! My lil lady is like a second mummy to Harry :)


----------



## KalonKiki

It could be anything I suppose. Are you sure it's not possible to be pregnant? Maybe you should get a dollar store cheapie for just in case.


----------



## brenn09

KalonKiki said:


> Welcome back hun! :hugs:
> I'm sorry I can't help you with your phone. Much like jessicasmom, I don't have a smart phone. ):

Oh, well! I'll have to keep using my laptop to log in and talk to you ladies! My last final was today, so I'll have a bit more time to log in and chat! We are going to Branson next week so I won't be on much until late next week and then I'll get all caught up on how you ladies are all doing! I promise I'm still here and alive!



jessicasmum said:


> Good to see you back :hugs: With the phone thing i don't think i will be much help really as im so out of date with modern mobiles, the one i have now doesn't have picture messages or the internet lol hopefully some of the other ladies could help, what model is your phone by the way?
> 
> Its getting exciting isn't it now, i cant wait for the new year so finally can say we are TTC this year :)

My phone is a Samsung S3. It is only this site that won't open properly and it won't stay logged in- which is the real problem :haha:

We are just a couple of days away from it FINALLY being 2013!!!! :happydance:

I will get on here and get all caught up with everyone's conversations soon!! I hope all is well and welcome to any new members- I'll introduce myself soon!! :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> It could be anything I suppose. Are you sure it's not possible to be pregnant? Maybe you should get a dollar store cheapie for just in case.

Kiki, We did BD the day after I ovulated (or the day of) but it was Mostly protected :blush: I'd be surprised if I were. Tonight I had one little bout of brown spotting/cm, so i'm guessing AF will be here tomorrow!


----------



## georgebaby1

CantHrdlyWait said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> It could be anything I suppose. Are you sure it's not possible to be pregnant? Maybe you should get a dollar store cheapie for just in case.
> 
> Kiki, We did BD the day after I ovulated (or the day of) but it was Mostly protected :blush: I'd be surprised if I were. Tonight I had one little bout of brown spotting/cm, so i'm guessing AF will be here tomorrow!Click to expand...

or implantation bleeding ? i was spotting vry lightly for about a day with my pregnancy x


----------



## stephaniexx

Hi ladies :)

CantHrdlyWait keep us all updated :)

Havent been on in a couple of days hope everyone is doing good!

We are almost in our TTC year girlys, bring on 2013!!! Plus AF came bang on time for me so it looks like I might be starting to get back to regular cycles, and my depression seems to be fading again :happydance:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ive been wondering if I was pregnant for the last few days, as AF was due on Tuesday and I've never been late except when pregnant, but I've had a bit of bleeding this morning so I'm assuming that's it. Think mine was stress as I've been in hospital with Eden as she has Bronchilitis and RSV xxx


----------



## aidensxmomma

Sun_Flower - I'm sorry to hear that your little girl is sick. I hope she starts feeling better soon. :hugs:



stephaniexx said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> CantHrdlyWait keep us all updated :)
> 
> Havent been on in a couple of days hope everyone is doing good!
> 
> We are almost in our TTC year girlys, bring on 2013!!! Plus AF came bang on time for me so it looks like I might be starting to get back to regular cycles, and my depression seems to be fading again :happydance:

Yay for getting back to regular cycles and your depression fading! :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

Canthrdlywait: If the bleeding stops or doesn't get any heavier then test! Keep us updated, it would be cute if we ended up being surprise bump buddies. :hugs:
I'm a bit worried though. Normally I get super sore boobs the week before my period, and at most it's only 6 days away (3 days if we're going by a 28 day cycle). Ugh, I'm so nervous!
I've also been having these twinges on the right side of my uterus. I haven't had a single menstrual cramp since I was a freshman in high school, and even back then I didn't get them often. It doesn't feel anything like menstrual cramps either.

Sunflower: I hope little Eden will be okay! Get well soon, baby girl! :hugs:

Stephanie: I second what aidensxmomma said. :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

georgebaby1 said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> It could be anything I suppose. Are you sure it's not possible to be pregnant? Maybe you should get a dollar store cheapie for just in case.
> 
> Kiki, We did BD the day after I ovulated (or the day of) but it was Mostly protected :blush: I'd be surprised if I were. Tonight I had one little bout of brown spotting/cm, so i'm guessing AF will be here tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> or implantation bleeding ? i was spotting vry lightly for about a day with my pregnancy xClick to expand...

Well i'm 13DPO today and the timing is right for my period, so i'm thinking it's AF. I was SUPER crampy this morning and was still having brown spotting so I think she's coming today.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> Canthrdlywait: If the bleeding stops or doesn't get any heavier then test! Keep us updated, it would be cute if we ended up being surprise bump buddies. :hugs:
> I'm a bit worried though. Normally I get super sore boobs the week before my period, and at most it's only 6 days away (3 days if we're going by a 28 day cycle). Ugh, I'm so nervous!
> I've also been having these twinges on the right side of my uterus. I haven't had a single menstrual cramp since I was a freshman in high school, and even back then I didn't get them often. It doesn't feel anything like menstrual cramps either.
> 
> Sunflower: I hope little Eden will be okay! Get well soon, baby girl! :hugs:
> 
> Stephanie: I second what aidensxmomma said. :happydance:

Kiki- it would be really cute to be bump buddies! But I want you to be able to have your beautiful wedding! I'm super crampy this morning, but haven't seen any bright red blood yet. I'll keep you guys updated through the day! I'm SURE AF is coming.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Boo to AF! He he a bfp would have been great! Altho maybe a bit earlier than planned :shrug: x


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> Boo to AF! He he a bfp would have been great! Altho maybe a bit earlier than planned :shrug: x

I know! It would have been wonderful, but the :witch: arrived this morning in full force!! Boo. Not going to lie.. i'm a little sad. LOL.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Awww, I know hun. I cried when I AF arrived last month. OH kept asking what was wrong and then he figured it out and was really sweet about it...which made it worse because I want to make a baby with him SO much! x


----------



## jessicasmum

emz-amy said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emz-amy said:
> 
> 
> Hi all please may i join in my names Emma I have a 6 year old called Amy and Harry who is 5 months today! Ttc in may 2013 hopefully because I have a big holiday next year for my 30th and don't want to fly whilst preggers! Even tho I had the most rubbish pregnancy ever I still wana do it again I'm mad lool
> 
> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: really pleased you decided to join :)
> Aww love the name Harry, that is one of my 3 choice names for a boy if we have a boy next :) what sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ? I have added you to the list of people on my first post :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi thank u I'd be happy with either!! My lil lady is like a second mummy to Harry :)Click to expand...

Awww that is so cute your little girl being like that with her brother :) my daughter so wants a sibling and plays babies with her dolls,imagine baby on her ds and gets so wrapped in spending time with her baby cousins, wish i could give her a brother/sister sooner as she is already 7.


----------



## jessicasmum

Stephanie: Really good to hear your depression improving :thumbup: did you go to see that lady doctor you mentioned about over your medication and TTC next year?

Sun_flower: So sorry to hear your little girl is so ill :( really hope she is better soon :hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

fxmummyduck said:


> Awww, I know hun. I cried when I AF arrived last month. OH kept asking what was wrong and then he figured it out and was really sweet about it...which made it worse because I want to make a baby with him SO much! x

I know that feeling, i thought i was pregnant almost 3 years ago because my mad cycles went over 11 weeks between my period and even though i was so scared because i wasn't ready to have another, when the pregnancy test said :bfn: i cried so much, my husband was like "why are you crying about it" he really didn't understand at all :( really nice your OH was more understanding :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> Awww, I know hun. I cried when I AF arrived last month. OH kept asking what was wrong and then he figured it out and was really sweet about it...which made it worse because I want to make a baby with him SO much! x

I know. I want a baby so bad. I'm obsessed! and OH isn't even thinking about it right now!! LOL


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, I would still be able to have my beautiful wedding, it would just be two weeks after giving birth, haha. I'm not going to lie, I'm a little scared that I'm going to be disappointed. At this point I've just lost all hope of ever getting pregnant. 6 months of absolutely no BC and no happy accidents is a bit discouraging. :cry:
DF is absolutely convinced that we'll conceive immediately after we start trying, but I'm convinced that it will take us a while.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Kiki I feel the same way. I think OH thinks it's going to be SO easy, but I think it'll take time.

I am feeling SO SO sick this evening. I was overcome with horrible nausea in the grocery store tonight and pretty much said "we have to go right now" I have no idea why i'm so sick. AF is here but very light for my first day. I'm really crampy, so i'm guessing that's what it is. *sigh* I really hope to start feeling better. I have to work tomorrow!


----------



## KalonKiki

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Kiki I feel the same way. I think OH thinks it's going to be SO easy, but I think it'll take time.
> 
> I am feeling SO SO sick this evening. I was overcome with horrible nausea in the grocery store tonight and pretty much said "we have to go right now" I have no idea why i'm so sick. AF is here but very light for my first day. I'm really crampy, so i'm guessing that's what it is. *sigh* I really hope to start feeling better. I have to work tomorrow!

I hope you feel better soon honey! Try not to stress too much, that can bring on nausea too. :hugs:


----------



## emz-amy

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Kiki I feel the same way. I think OH thinks it's going to be SO easy, but I think it'll take time.
> 
> I am feeling SO SO sick this evening. I was overcome with horrible nausea in the grocery store tonight and pretty much said "we have to go right now" I have no idea why i'm so sick. AF is here but very light for my first day. I'm really crampy, so i'm guessing that's what it is. *sigh* I really hope to start feeling better. I have to work tomorrow!

Test! I had a very light bleeding for a day the exact day af should of turned up Harry is now 5 months lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks guys!! I'm not going to test. I'm having normal bleeding today, and feeling much better today! even though i'm not ttc, seeing a BFN is still horrible! :(


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well i'm back, and so is my nausea! UGH. I started having HORRIBLE pain in my left ovary, and since the nausea has started. Standing up straight, or stretching causes pain. It's not very fun at all. My mom seems to think it's a cyst, and just to relax. I kind of want to go see a doctor soon because 2 women in my family have had ovarian cancer (one died from it). I guess it worries me a bit. I wonder if that could be what is making me feel so sick? Although I felt sick last night, and didn't have ovary pain. Sigh... this is not the first time this ovary has bothered me. What do you ladies think?


----------



## KalonKiki

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Well i'm back, and so is my nausea! UGH. I started having HORRIBLE pain in my left ovary, and since the nausea has started. Standing up straight, or stretching causes pain. It's not very fun at all. My mom seems to think it's a cyst, and just to relax. I kind of want to go see a doctor soon because 2 women in my family have had ovarian cancer (one died from it). I guess it worries me a bit. I wonder if that could be what is making me feel so sick? Although I felt sick last night, and didn't have ovary pain. Sigh... this is not the first time this ovary has bothered me. What do you ladies think?

I would definitely recommend seeing a doctor. Better to be safe than sorry! :hugs:

On the other hand ladies, for the first time in my entire life (as far as I remember) I actually had EWCM at 12DPO today. I seriously don't recall ever having it before, even when I'm ovulating. Does anyone else normally get EWCM around this time in their cycle? Before AF? Has anyone had EWCM right before they found out that they were pregnant? Any insight would be great as I'm terribly confused. x.x


----------



## 30mummyof1

KalonKiki said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Well i'm back, and so is my nausea! UGH. I started having HORRIBLE pain in my left ovary, and since the nausea has started. Standing up straight, or stretching causes pain. It's not very fun at all. My mom seems to think it's a cyst, and just to relax. I kind of want to go see a doctor soon because 2 women in my family have had ovarian cancer (one died from it). I guess it worries me a bit. I wonder if that could be what is making me feel so sick? Although I felt sick last night, and didn't have ovary pain. Sigh... this is not the first time this ovary has bothered me. What do you ladies think?
> 
> I would definitely recommend seeing a doctor. Better to be safe than sorry! :hugs:
> 
> On the other hand ladies, for the first time in my entire life (as far as I remember) I actually had EWCM at 12DPO today. I seriously don't recall ever having it before, even when I'm ovulating. Does anyone else normally get EWCM around this time in their cycle? Before AF? Has anyone had EWCM right before they found out that they were pregnant? Any insight would be great as I'm terribly confused. x.xClick to expand...

Yes I have hun, and not when I've been pregnant sorry. I think I read it shows a sign of increased oestrogen which you get before af.


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks! I've heard it both ways, I think it all depends on the woman though. I've never had EWCM before, but it could be because now my cycles have changed. I'll probably cave and test tomorrow still though if AF doesn't show. It's really hard not to just go ahead and test today, especially because I had a dream last night that Colin and I went to go see a doctor and found out that we were pregnant.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well ladies, my OH FINALLY gave me a TTC time frame today! He says that as soon as i'm off my paxil (in about March) and I have a ring on my finger (i'm suspecting at Christmas this year) he will be ready to TTC!!!!!! he says we will already have a kid when my family goes to disney world in 2014!! I am so excited. I am going to call the doctor about all the pains i've been having. Sadly, I have many of the symptoms of Endometriosis.


----------



## fxmummyduck

SO excited for you! so many good things going on what with the ring, a date to start TTC etc! yay! :happydance:

REally hope everything is ok and its not endo, keeping fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## perfect plan

Hi everyone 

i am really late joining in on the fun but i would love to join your group and share my wtt with people who know what its like.

I am 28 and my partner is 29 we are set to get married in may this year coming and we hope to ttc close to that time. I am coming off microgynon in 3 days and i can't wait :happydance: we will probably ntnp in April as a month before the wedding shouldn't be too bad, after that point iv told him its down to him whether he pulls out or not as i will not be lookin after contraception anymore. 

Should be exciting


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Welcome Perfect plan! :wave:
CanthrdlyWait definitely get checked out by a doctor. :hugs:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> SO excited for you! so many good things going on what with the ring, a date to start TTC etc! yay! :happydance:
> 
> REally hope everything is ok and its not endo, keeping fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Thank you!!! I really hope it's nothing, but this cycle was full of debilitating pain. AWFUL!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Canthrdlywait: I hope that whatever is wrong that the problem will be fixed soon! I hope that it's the healthiest possible outcome.


----------



## 30mummyof1

perfect plan said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> i am really late joining in on the fun but i would love to join your group and share my wtt with people who know what its like.
> 
> I am 28 and my partner is 29 we are set to get married in may this year coming and we hope to ttc close to that time. I am coming off microgynon in 3 days and i can't wait :happydance: we will probably ntnp in April as a month before the wedding shouldn't be too bad, after that point iv told him its down to him whether he pulls out or not as i will not be lookin after contraception anymore.
> 
> Should be exciting

:hi: welcome to the group :)

Just waiting for my littlest boy to wake up and open his presents, can't believe he is 1 already!


----------



## georgebaby1

30mummyof1 said:


> perfect plan said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> i am really late joining in on the fun but i would love to join your group and share my wtt with people who know what its like.
> 
> I am 28 and my partner is 29 we are set to get married in may this year coming and we hope to ttc close to that time. I am coming off microgynon in 3 days and i can't wait :happydance: we will probably ntnp in April as a month before the wedding shouldn't be too bad, after that point iv told him its down to him whether he pulls out or not as i will not be lookin after contraception anymore.
> 
> Should be exciting
> 
> :hi: welcome to the group :)
> 
> Just waiting for my littlest boy to wake up and open his presents, can't believe he is 1 already!Click to expand...

awww happy birthday harry xxx


----------



## KalonKiki

30mummyof1: Happy 1st birthday to little Harry! :D

Well, my test this morning was negative, so now I'm just waiting for AF to show up. I'm pretty relieved. I was worried that I was going to have a baby two weeks before my wedding. :wacko:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I have an appointment tomorrow at 10:30 am. I'm a little nervous to get this start because I'm worried that it will be something bad. But It's getting so painful.. TMI, but I can't even go #2 on my period because bearing down causes so much pain. On occasion, sex has been painful too. Ugh....


----------



## 30mummyof1

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I have an appointment tomorrow at 10:30 am. I'm a little nervous to get this start because I'm worried that it will be something bad. But It's getting so painful.. TMI, but I can't even go #2 on my period because bearing down causes so much pain. On occasion, sex has been painful too. Ugh....

Best to get checked out, hopefully it won't be anything serious :hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

perfect plan said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> i am really late joining in on the fun but i would love to join your group and share my wtt with people who know what its like.
> 
> I am 28 and my partner is 29 we are set to get married in may this year coming and we hope to ttc close to that time. I am coming off microgynon in 3 days and i can't wait :happydance: we will probably ntnp in April as a month before the wedding shouldn't be too bad, after that point iv told him its down to him whether he pulls out or not as i will not be lookin after contraception anymore.
> 
> Should be exciting

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list of people on here on my first post :) congratulation for your wedding day next year :) bet you are really excited, what type of wedding are you having,big/small,church/civil ceremony etc...? are you hoping for a boy,girl or :yellow: ?


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> perfect plan said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> i am really late joining in on the fun but i would love to join your group and share my wtt with people who know what its like.
> 
> I am 28 and my partner is 29 we are set to get married in may this year coming and we hope to ttc close to that time. I am coming off microgynon in 3 days and i can't wait :happydance: we will probably ntnp in April as a month before the wedding shouldn't be too bad, after that point iv told him its down to him whether he pulls out or not as i will not be lookin after contraception anymore.
> 
> Should be exciting
> 
> :hi: welcome to the group :)
> 
> Just waiting for my littlest boy to wake up and open his presents, can't believe he is 1 already!Click to expand...

Happy 1st :cake: Harry, hope he has a fab day :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I hope not Mummy!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Happy 1st Birthday to your little man! ;)


----------



## jessicasmum

Well earlier i was a bit shocked when before me and husband had :sex: he said (sorry TMI alert lol) "i will best get some tissue ready" (this because we use the pull out method) then said "that's if we're not making a baby"
Because i wasn't expecting him to say that i just mumbled something then never said any more about it. i don't know if to bring it up again as i don't know if he really meant it and if he did if it is a good idea changing our plans as i don't know its a sensible choice because of my weight, but i think this would be the only reason that's stopping me :shrug:


----------



## magicstardust

canthrdlywait- yay on the TTC date! hope you get that ring. hope you feel better soon and good luck with your appointment, let us know how it goes!

30mummyof1- Happy Birthday Harry! and happy birthing anniversary to you! haha


----------



## jessicasmum

Think i have had my first positive ovulation test today :thumbup: does anyone know if i should test again tomorrow now that i think its positive?

I mentioned to my husband if he meant it what he said yesterday and he said he did but he has always said to him self that he would want to of lost weight first and had a bit more money so thinks he's letting the emotions get the better of him.
Im like now all over the place thinking i want to start TTC now but i just don't know :headspin: i don't think its helping now that i think im about to ovulate and my thoughts are just lets do it now. any advice ladies?


----------



## jessicasmum

Oh and i forgot to say yesterday canthrdlywait- congratulations on the TTC date :thumbup: bet you are so exciting now you have a date :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well, I went to my GYN today about the horrible period pains I&#8217;ve been having along with not being able to go #2 while on my period, and sex being painful. They did a regular pelvic exam, and then did an internal sonogram which took about 20 minutes. the doctor (not my normal doc) said that I had some fluid around my ovary and that it was probably a cyst that burst. All she did was suggest physical therapy or take birth control. That&#8217;s it. Then I look online about endometriosis (because I have all symptoms) and it says that a sonogram is not an effective way to even diagnose it! Don&#8217;t get me wrong.. I DON&#8217;T want Endo, but I don&#8217;t feel like this was correct. I guess I&#8217;ll see if it persists and go back and see my normal doctor. I am in so much pain now =(


----------



## Pretty Sakura

If it was just a cyst that burst you would feel relief already not worse still. Follow your gut instinct. If you feel it's more than that it very well may be. :hugs:


----------



## fxmummyduck

jessicasmum said:


> Think i have had my first positive ovulation test today :thumbup: does anyone know if i should test again tomorrow now that i think its positive?
> 
> I mentioned to my husband if he meant it what he said yesterday and he said he did but he has always said to him self that he would want to of lost weight first and had a bit more money so thinks he's letting the emotions get the better of him.
> Im like now all over the place thinking i want to start TTC now but i just don't know :headspin: i don't think its helping now that i think im about to ovulate and my thoughts are just lets do it now. any advice ladies?

When did you test? I try to test twice when I get a positive (afternoon and evening) because sometimes they disappear really fast so like to make sure!

Awww bless your hubby being cute and emotional and wanting to TTC! Ive also had this with my OH, and then we talk about it again and realise we've made a plan for a reason, and as hard as it is to ignore your emotions and wanting to just get carried away with it all, sometimes it's best to stick to what you've planned :wacko: I know its SO hard tho! You dont have to listen to my advice though, do what you think is right, but try and think with your head and not your heart. :hugs:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Pretty Sakura said:


> If it was just a cyst that burst you would feel relief already not worse still. Follow your gut instinct. If you feel it's more than that it very well may be. :hugs:

I agree with Pretty Sakura, altho I really hope for your sake it isn't endo, but you wont feel happy until someone has checked you out thoroughly and can say for definite what it is.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> Pretty Sakura said:
> 
> 
> If it was just a cyst that burst you would feel relief already not worse still. Follow your gut instinct. If you feel it's more than that it very well may be. :hugs:
> 
> I agree with Pretty Sakura, altho I really hope for your sake it isn't endo, but you wont feel happy until someone has checked you out thoroughly and can say for definite what it is.Click to expand...

I have been in pain for 4 or 5 days now! This constant uncomfortable cramping has persisted since my period stopped two days ago! After the internal sonogram I hurt SO much more. Why would I still be in pain?:shrug:

I think I'm going to wait until my main dr is back from vacation, and give him a call!


----------



## KalonKiki

CantHrdlyWait said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty Sakura said:
> 
> 
> If it was just a cyst that burst you would feel relief already not worse still. Follow your gut instinct. If you feel it's more than that it very well may be. :hugs:
> 
> I agree with Pretty Sakura, altho I really hope for your sake it isn't endo, but you wont feel happy until someone has checked you out thoroughly and can say for definite what it is.Click to expand...
> 
> I have been in pain for 4 or 5 days now! This constant uncomfortable cramping has persisted since my period stopped two days ago! After the internal sonogram I hurt SO much more. Why would I still be in pain?:shrug:
> 
> I think I'm going to wait until my main dr is back from vacation, and give him a call!Click to expand...

Good luck sweetie. I hope you'll be okay and I hope that your normal doctor will be able to find out what's going on. :hugs:

Grr, I wish my period would just show up already. It's making me nervous that AF is still MIA and my boobs have been fine this entire cycle (they're always super sore right before AF, but they haven't been sore at all yet this cycle). ):

Also I had another dream about finding out that I was pregnant last night! This time it was a positive pregnancy test instead of a doctor. The test was one of those 88 cent Walmart/dollar store tests and it had a faint positive (although the positive was very clear, the test line was just still a bit lighter than the control line).


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I would definitely call your doc just as soon as he gets back. Sorry you are in pain! :(
Kalonkiki have you tested?!!


----------



## georgebaby1

KalonKiki said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty Sakura said:
> 
> 
> If it was just a cyst that burst you would feel relief already not worse still. Follow your gut instinct. If you feel it's more than that it very well may be. :hugs:
> 
> I agree with Pretty Sakura, altho I really hope for your sake it isn't endo, but you wont feel happy until someone has checked you out thoroughly and can say for definite what it is.Click to expand...
> 
> I have been in pain for 4 or 5 days now! This constant uncomfortable cramping has persisted since my period stopped two days ago! After the internal sonogram I hurt SO much more. Why would I still be in pain?:shrug:
> 
> I think I'm going to wait until my main dr is back from vacation, and give him a call!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck sweetie. I hope you'll be okay and I hope that your normal doctor will be able to find out what's going on. :hugs:
> 
> Grr, I wish my period would just show up already. It's making me nervous that AF is still MIA and my boobs have been fine this entire cycle (they're always super sore right before AF, but they haven't been sore at all yet this cycle). ):
> 
> Also I had another dream about finding out that I was pregnant last night! This time it was a positive pregnancy test instead of a doctor. The test was one of those 88 cent Walmart/dollar store tests and it had a faint positive (although the positive was very clear, the test line was just still a bit lighter than the control line).Click to expand...


i would test when i found out i was pregnant we wasnt trying complete accident i had a dream i did a test that was positive then i realised my period was 2 days late did a test and boom pregnant. my midwife said a lot of woman dream about as on a subconscious level your body is telling you your pregnant xx


----------



## georgebaby1

Im feeling very broody lately all my friends seem to be pregnant and important jealous i no i already have s gorgeous lil boy who is happy and heAlthy and i thank my lucky stars for that but i can't wait to have another baby :-\


----------



## KalonKiki

I tested on the 17th because I wasn't sure when my period was due because my last cycle was 28 days, but my normal cycle is 30-31 days. That test was negative. Today is CD31 and AF hasn't showed up yet, so tonight after work I'm going to get another test and use it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Smart thinking Kk! Will be checking this thread first upon waking!
Georgebaby1 just cause you have one great healthy baby doesn't mean you cant want another one! :hugs:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

keep us updated Kiki!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm so confused. I've been getting slightly pink/brown spotting just when I go to the bathroom. Could this be coming from a cyst that burst? (my doctor said I had one..) I've NEVER spotted this long after a period ever. It was happening before my appointment yesterday, and is still continuing again today. I have no idea what to think. What is going on?


----------



## fxmummyduck

KK, looking forward to hearing your result! :flower:

CantHrdlyWait, I'm not sure what to say. It could be from the internal, that happens to me when I go for my internal exam, altho as it started beforehand I'm really not sure. Sometimes I spot up to a week before my period with no reason I can figure out. Hope it goes away soon!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I've never spotted after my period! Ever. I'm trying to ignore it and see what happens next cycle. Urgh!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Without to go into TMI, if you've been :sex: it could be that! x


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> Without to go into TMI, if you've been :sex: it could be that! x

I wish! LOL i've been so sore that that's not happening!


----------



## KalonKiki

Canthrdlywait: I'm worried about you, sweets. I hope you'll be alright. ):

The way I see it is that no matter what the result is, I'll win either way. If it's positive then I get to say "Yay, I'm going to be a mommy!" and if it's negative I get to say "Yay, I won't give birth two weeks before my wedding!". Lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I bought a Basal body thermometer tonight! I just bought a regular one a few weeks ago, but it didn't work. OH said "you bought ANOTHER one?" I didn't tell it what it was for. I don't want to start seeming obsessive already (even if i really am) to him! LOL


----------



## KalonKiki

I also have a BBT, but my temps were always so erratic that I stopped using it. =/


----------



## fxmummyduck

Been thinking about getting a BBT, but don't quite know how i'll go about it without my OH thinking im a complete nut job! It does seem like quite a hassle as well...same time every morning, before you've even spoken I just don't know if i'd even remember! Then again it's been driving me mad recently that I thought I knew when I was ovulating but now Im not so sure, and of course knowing if I even am! :wacko:

How did your OHs feel about a BBT? Did you talk to them about it? Or not? Any advice appreciated! Usually I can talk to him about anything but I feel a bit embarrassed that he knows how much Im obsessing about it :blush:


----------



## breavis

Hi Ladies. I haven't been in for awhile. Getting ready for Christmas for my little ones. I have a friend who just had her son at 27 weeks and I've been trying to help her out with her oldest son. Her baby is doing pretty well he just has to stay in the NICU for a few months.

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> Been thinking about getting a BBT, but don't quite know how i'll go about it without my OH thinking im a complete nut job! It does seem like quite a hassle as well...same time every morning, before you've even spoken I just don't know if i'd even remember! Then again it's been driving me mad recently that I thought I knew when I was ovulating but now Im not so sure, and of course knowing if I even am! :wacko:
> 
> How did your OHs feel about a BBT? Did you talk to them about it? Or not? Any advice appreciated! Usually I can talk to him about anything but I feel a bit embarrassed that he knows how much Im obsessing about it :blush:

I'm the same. He finally gave me the green light for TTC in spring of next year, and I don't want to freak him out since i said we'd NTNP in the beginning so it's less stressful. Except that for me i'll be straight up TTC! LOL I want to get a handle on my cycle and it takes a few months, so I have to start now!


----------



## stephaniexx

Hi girls :)

breavis - I hope everything goes well with your friends baby!! DD2 tried to come at 33weeks thankfully my waters didnt go and they were able to stop the contractions.

I havent even thought about using a bbt thermometer. Basically as soon as I wake up the girls are shouting to get up so I would forget 99% of the time :dohh:

My meds have been upped, and to be fair I wasn't gonna argue with the doctor about it for the simple fact that I need them. I go psycho on a lower dose and it feels like the world is about to end, I hate having depression it ruins my life at times.

I am still not done for Christmas. We got a lot from Toys R Us on Monday and seeing the Babies R Us section got me. I had OH looking at moses baskets, car seats and prams :dohh:


----------



## fxmummyduck

CantHrdlyWait said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Been thinking about getting a BBT, but don't quite know how i'll go about it without my OH thinking im a complete nut job! It does seem like quite a hassle as well...same time every morning, before you've even spoken I just don't know if i'd even remember! Then again it's been driving me mad recently that I thought I knew when I was ovulating but now Im not so sure, and of course knowing if I even am! :wacko:
> 
> How did your OHs feel about a BBT? Did you talk to them about it? Or not? Any advice appreciated! Usually I can talk to him about anything but I feel a bit embarrassed that he knows how much Im obsessing about it :blush:
> 
> I'm the same. He finally gave me the green light for TTC in spring of next year, and I don't want to freak him out since i said we'd NTNP in the beginning so it's less stressful. Except that for me i'll be straight up TTC! LOL I want to get a handle on my cycle and it takes a few months, so I have to start now!Click to expand...

LOL! Im exactly the same! He thinks we'll be NTNP, but I will be straight up TTC! :haha: so just dont know how to BBT. Maybe we will just be :sex: all the time! He can't complain!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Been thinking about getting a BBT, but don't quite know how i'll go about it without my OH thinking im a complete nut job! It does seem like quite a hassle as well...same time every morning, before you've even spoken I just don't know if i'd even remember! Then again it's been driving me mad recently that I thought I knew when I was ovulating but now Im not so sure, and of course knowing if I even am! :wacko:
> 
> How did your OHs feel about a BBT? Did you talk to them about it? Or not? Any advice appreciated! Usually I can talk to him about anything but I feel a bit embarrassed that he knows how much Im obsessing about it :blush:
> 
> I'm the same. He finally gave me the green light for TTC in spring of next year, and I don't want to freak him out since i said we'd NTNP in the beginning so it's less stressful. Except that for me i'll be straight up TTC! LOL I want to get a handle on my cycle and it takes a few months, so I have to start now!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Im exactly the same! He thinks we'll be NTNP, but I will be straight up TTC! :haha: so just dont know how to BBT. Maybe we will just be :sex: all the time! He can't complain!Click to expand...

Right!! I keep going back and forth. I really think "I dont want to stress or become obsessive about it, so i'm just going to BD all the time" but then when I think about NOT doing anything, It stresses me out a little bit!! LOL I'm NUTS. :blush:


----------



## fxmummyduck

stephaniexx said:


> Hi girls :)
> 
> breavis - I hope everything goes well with your friends baby!! DD2 tried to come at 33weeks thankfully my waters didnt go and they were able to stop the contractions.
> 
> I havent even thought about using a bbt thermometer. Basically as soon as I wake up the girls are shouting to get up so I would forget 99% of the time :dohh:
> 
> My meds have been upped, and to be fair I wasn't gonna argue with the doctor about it for the simple fact that I need them. I go psycho on a lower dose and it feels like the world is about to end, I hate having depression it ruins my life at times.
> 
> I am still not done for Christmas. We got a lot from Toys R Us on Monday and seeing the Babies R Us section got me. I had OH looking at moses baskets, car seats and prams :dohh:

Hiya stephanie, I know the feeling looking at lots of baby things, I have been and pretending it's for my sis who is expecting, but it's actually me wanting to look! Lol!

I'm really sorry you suffer so much with your depression :hugs: I also know what that feels like, I pretty much had a breakdown about 8 yrs ago (altho doesnt feel that long ago) and was on meds for about 5 yrs afterwards. Managed to come off them and haven't been too bad, have the odd scary day when I think im slipping but I am much better now. I truly believe you can get better but it takes time. Sometimes my OH doesn't understand why I get scared when I have a REALLY BAD day, which I find strange as he saw me at my worst. I think he just thinks that I got over it and that im ok now :wacko: but I always feel like I could get ill again :cry:


----------



## fxmummyduck

CantHrdlyWait said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Been thinking about getting a BBT, but don't quite know how i'll go about it without my OH thinking im a complete nut job! It does seem like quite a hassle as well...same time every morning, before you've even spoken I just don't know if i'd even remember! Then again it's been driving me mad recently that I thought I knew when I was ovulating but now Im not so sure, and of course knowing if I even am! :wacko:
> 
> How did your OHs feel about a BBT? Did you talk to them about it? Or not? Any advice appreciated! Usually I can talk to him about anything but I feel a bit embarrassed that he knows how much Im obsessing about it :blush:
> 
> I'm the same. He finally gave me the green light for TTC in spring of next year, and I don't want to freak him out since i said we'd NTNP in the beginning so it's less stressful. Except that for me i'll be straight up TTC! LOL I want to get a handle on my cycle and it takes a few months, so I have to start now!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Im exactly the same! He thinks we'll be NTNP, but I will be straight up TTC! :haha: so just dont know how to BBT. Maybe we will just be :sex: all the time! He can't complain!Click to expand...
> 
> Right!! I keep going back and forth. I really think "I dont want to stress or become obsessive about it, so i'm just going to BD all the time" but then when I think about NOT doing anything, It stresses me out a little bit!! LOL I'm NUTS. :blush:Click to expand...

He he! well then Im nuts too! I think id be kidding myself If I really thought I could just NTNP and not obsess over it and not track things properly! I hope not to stress too much tho :nope:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Been thinking about getting a BBT, but don't quite know how i'll go about it without my OH thinking im a complete nut job! It does seem like quite a hassle as well...same time every morning, before you've even spoken I just don't know if i'd even remember! Then again it's been driving me mad recently that I thought I knew when I was ovulating but now Im not so sure, and of course knowing if I even am! :wacko:
> 
> How did your OHs feel about a BBT? Did you talk to them about it? Or not? Any advice appreciated! Usually I can talk to him about anything but I feel a bit embarrassed that he knows how much Im obsessing about it :blush:
> 
> I'm the same. He finally gave me the green light for TTC in spring of next year, and I don't want to freak him out since i said we'd NTNP in the beginning so it's less stressful. Except that for me i'll be straight up TTC! LOL I want to get a handle on my cycle and it takes a few months, so I have to start now!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Im exactly the same! He thinks we'll be NTNP, but I will be straight up TTC! :haha: so just dont know how to BBT. Maybe we will just be :sex: all the time! He can't complain!Click to expand...
> 
> Right!! I keep going back and forth. I really think "I dont want to stress or become obsessive about it, so i'm just going to BD all the time" but then when I think about NOT doing anything, It stresses me out a little bit!! LOL I'm NUTS. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> He he! well then Im nuts too! I think id be kidding myself If I really thought I could just NTNP and not obsess over it and not track things properly! I hope not to stress too much tho :nope:Click to expand...

I know! I think stress plays such a big role in conceiving, so i'm going to try not to get upset and stressed out!


----------



## fxmummyduck

CantHrdlyWait said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Been thinking about getting a BBT, but don't quite know how i'll go about it without my OH thinking im a complete nut job! It does seem like quite a hassle as well...same time every morning, before you've even spoken I just don't know if i'd even remember! Then again it's been driving me mad recently that I thought I knew when I was ovulating but now Im not so sure, and of course knowing if I even am! :wacko:
> 
> How did your OHs feel about a BBT? Did you talk to them about it? Or not? Any advice appreciated! Usually I can talk to him about anything but I feel a bit embarrassed that he knows how much Im obsessing about it :blush:
> 
> I'm the same. He finally gave me the green light for TTC in spring of next year, and I don't want to freak him out since i said we'd NTNP in the beginning so it's less stressful. Except that for me i'll be straight up TTC! LOL I want to get a handle on my cycle and it takes a few months, so I have to start now!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Im exactly the same! He thinks we'll be NTNP, but I will be straight up TTC! :haha: so just dont know how to BBT. Maybe we will just be :sex: all the time! He can't complain!Click to expand...
> 
> Right!! I keep going back and forth. I really think "I dont want to stress or become obsessive about it, so i'm just going to BD all the time" but then when I think about NOT doing anything, It stresses me out a little bit!! LOL I'm NUTS. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> He he! well then Im nuts too! I think id be kidding myself If I really thought I could just NTNP and not obsess over it and not track things properly! I hope not to stress too much tho :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I know! I think stress plays such a big role in conceiving, so i'm going to try not to get upset and stressed out!Click to expand...

Yeah i think so too. But I know I will be upset if it takes a while, especially as my sis didnt even have to try!


----------



## KalonKiki

I can't wait to get that baby comp fertility monitor. DF said that we might be able to get it with our tax returns, but even if we can't then he promises that we'll get it before May. :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> I can't wait to get that baby comp fertility monitor. DF said that we might be able to get it with our tax returns, but even if we can't then he promises that we'll get it before May. :happydance:

That's awesome! What do they do? I don't know anything about them?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Okay ladies... I'm starting to get excited/nervous for Christmas!! I'm expecting a proposal and i'm SOOO excited and ready for it. OH has been making a lot of hints and saying things that make me thing it's coming. I SOOO hope!!! 5 more days until I find out!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oooh a proposal? How awesome! I was thinking maybe this year, as I've always said it'd be lovely this time of year and now OH is working full time... But we've had so much to pay out for I KNOW he doesn't have any spare money for a ring. Oh we'll, it'll happen when it happens, I'm not in any rush lol xx


----------



## fxmummyduck

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Okay ladies... I'm starting to get excited/nervous for Christmas!! I'm expecting a proposal and i'm SOOO excited and ready for it. OH has been making a lot of hints and saying things that make me thing it's coming. I SOOO hope!!! 5 more days until I find out!!!

That is so exciting!!! :happydance: I really hope it happens for you, it's just so wonderful when it does. The you can be planning a wedding and a baby! Eeek!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies... I'm starting to get excited/nervous for Christmas!! I'm expecting a proposal and i'm SOOO excited and ready for it. OH has been making a lot of hints and saying things that make me thing it's coming. I SOOO hope!!! 5 more days until I find out!!!
> 
> That is so exciting!!! :happydance: I really hope it happens for you, it's just so wonderful when it does. The you can be planning a wedding and a baby! Eeek!Click to expand...

I know!!!! And the good thing is we can start TTC in May, so if i'm wedding planning the time is going to pass so quickly!!! Eeeeek! We've already decided that we want a small wedding so that we aren't in debt because we really want to start a family! :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sun_Flower said:


> Oooh a proposal? How awesome! I was thinking maybe this year, as I've always said it'd be lovely this time of year and now OH is working full time... But we've had so much to pay out for I KNOW he doesn't have any spare money for a ring. Oh we'll, it'll happen when it happens, I'm not in any rush lol xx

Luckily the ring I was is only about $400. It's an aquamarine with pave diamonds. SO pretty and affordable! I don't want something that's going to break the bank. I'm not materialistic at all! :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Sun_Flower said:
> 
> 
> Oooh a proposal? How awesome! I was thinking maybe this year, as I've always said it'd be lovely this time of year and now OH is working full time... But we've had so much to pay out for I KNOW he doesn't have any spare money for a ring. Oh we'll, it'll happen when it happens, I'm not in any rush lol xx
> 
> Luckily the ring I was is only about $400. It's an aquamarine with pave diamonds. SO pretty and affordable! I don't want something that's going to break the bank. I'm not materialistic at all! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I got a blue sapphire with white sapphires around it set in sterling silver for my engagement ring. It's gorgeous and it was only $40. :thumbup:
I figured we could get a more expensive ring later on.

Good luck with proposal and baby stuff, ladies! My ring is supposed to be ready tomorrow but might not be ready for a few more days because of Christmas. We should get it before then though I would like to think. After all, how does it take any longer than 12 days to resize a ring from a 7 to a 6?

And here's that information on the Baby Comp, canthrdlywait. I'm so excited! It's going to make conception and BC soooo much easier.:

https://www.raxmedical.com/babycomp.php


----------



## stephaniexx

Just a quick drop in.... pretty soon we can start to say we are TTC THIS YEAR :happydance: 

And my youngest is now walking :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well done Evie,:thumbup: Harry is being a little reluctant at mo! Although is now up the stairs like a shot, eek!

Can't wait to be able to say that! I was hoping we'd have lots of :sex: opportunities over next week what with it being my oh's birthday then Christmas and then New year! just to make ntnp a bit more exciting but my oh now has kidney stones :dohh: there is always something it seems :( 

Goodluck with the proposal canhardlywait, looking forward to hearing on Tuesday :)
I would love one too but I can't see it being this year. :sad1:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi ladies, just wanted to say hi. Glad everyone seems in good spirits at the mo!

So um me and my OH had a bit of an oops moment last night - tmi warning. We were :sex: and he says can I stay in, and in the heat of the moment I didn't stop him. I dont really think anything will come of it, Ive been taking opks all month and none of them have been positive yet so I thinked I O'd early and missed it. If I O late i.e.from now on then that's a different story but I doubt it.

I should have said no tho, because whenever this happens I get my hopes up and think ooh I wonder if there's a chance, and then get upset when AF arrives.stupid I know :dohh:

Sorry for the rant, just had to share with you all!


----------



## 30mummyof1

fxmummyduck said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to say hi. Glad everyone seems in good spirits at the mo!
> 
> So um me and my OH had a bit of an oops moment last night - tmi warning. We were :sex: and he says can I stay in, and in the heat of the moment I didn't stop him. I dont really think anything will come of it, Ive been taking opks all month and none of them have been positive yet so I thinked I O'd early and missed it. If I O late i.e.from now on then that's a different story but I doubt it.
> 
> I should have said no tho, because whenever this happens I get my hopes up and think ooh I wonder if there's a chance, and then get upset when AF arrives.stupid I know :dohh:
> 
> Sorry for the rant, just had to share with you all!

I think every month I convince myself I am pregnant, even when the chances are pretty slim like I've missed just one pill! 
Why do we do it to our self? :dohh:


----------



## fxmummyduck

30mummyof1 said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just wanted to say hi. Glad everyone seems in good spirits at the mo!
> 
> So um me and my OH had a bit of an oops moment last night - tmi warning. We were :sex: and he says can I stay in, and in the heat of the moment I didn't stop him. I dont really think anything will come of it, Ive been taking opks all month and none of them have been positive yet so I thinked I O'd early and missed it. If I O late i.e.from now on then that's a different story but I doubt it.
> 
> I should have said no tho, because whenever this happens I get my hopes up and think ooh I wonder if there's a chance, and then get upset when AF arrives.stupid I know :dohh:
> 
> Sorry for the rant, just had to share with you all!
> 
> I think every month I convince myself I am pregnant, even when the chances are pretty slim like I've missed just one pill!
> Why do we do it to our self? :dohh:Click to expand...

Im just waiting for the phantom symptoms to start :haha: I dont know why we do this to ourselves?! this was after we decided not to cos last month we had lots of oops moments and I was so upset when AF was late and it turned out I wasn't pregnant :cry:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep so no what you mean, I had everything the month before last :sad1:


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, DF and I are having to sink all of the money that we can into our wedding, so I don't know if we'll be able to afford that fertility monitor before May like I was hoping. We may even have to wait until after our wedding to get it. .-.
I think I'm getting too hopeful this cycle. My period is now considered late (the latest it should have started was two days ago) and I'm not showing any sign of AF on the verge. I took a test with FMU two days ago and it was negative though. =/


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to say hi. Glad everyone seems in good spirits at the mo!
> 
> So um me and my OH had a bit of an oops moment last night - tmi warning. We were :sex: and he says can I stay in, and in the heat of the moment I didn't stop him. I dont really think anything will come of it, Ive been taking opks all month and none of them have been positive yet so I thinked I O'd early and missed it. If I O late i.e.from now on then that's a different story but I doubt it.
> 
> I should have said no tho, because whenever this happens I get my hopes up and think ooh I wonder if there's a chance, and then get upset when AF arrives.stupid I know :dohh:
> 
> Sorry for the rant, just had to share with you all!

I do this all the time! Even though I know I'm not pg, I always convince myself I am! It's horrible!


----------



## fxmummyduck

KK - I bet you probably O'd late this month, Ive been caught like that before, your luteal phase nearly always stays the same length so if O is late, AF will be too.

CantHrdlywait - Im just waiting for the nausea to start! Ha ha! I really hate doing this, its SO unlikely, it was cd 20 as you can see from my ticker, and it had been about a week - sorry tmi- and his :spermy: would not have been in the best shape :haha: :blush:


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, my period had better get here soon then. I think I saw a line on my test this morning, but it was so light that I really had to play around with it and get it in certain lights to see it. I'm going to assume that it's negative. I'll take another one tomorrow if AF doesn't show up today.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> Well, my period had better get here soon then. I think I saw a line on my test this morning, but it was so light that I really had to play around with it and get it in certain lights to see it. I'm going to assume that it's negative. I'll take another one tomorrow if AF doesn't show up today.

Oh wow Kiki Keep us updated!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I hope I can join too :) we are going on our honeymoon January of 2014, but hubby said we could start trying in December of 2013.


----------



## stephaniexx

The wait till June is killing me today it feels like years!!! Had to vent it, cos I can't on FB lol!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, I'm pretty sure that my test was negative this morning. If AF doesn't show up on or before Christmas then I'm seeing a doctor because by that point I'd be a week late (at least).
The only way that I could even possibly not be pregnant based on the days that we had :sex: is if I O'd sometime after December 13th. If I were on another 28 day cycle like I had last month then I would have O'd on the 3rd. We BD'd on the 1st and the 2nd. If I were having a normal 30-31 day cycle then I would have O'd on the 5th or 6th. Still possible to get pregnant from the dates we BD'd. We also BD'd on the 7th and the 8th, so even if I O'd later than the 6th, it's still possible for me to be pregnant up until O date being after the 13th. I'm pretty sure we've had sex after the 8th, but I don't remember the exact dates. Essentially though, based on the timing of the BDing, it's very possible for me to be pregnant this month. The only way that it would be impossible is if I didn't ovulate and I'm pretty sure I've never had an annovulatory cycle as I am normally very regular and healthy and I don't have PCOS.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh wow Kiki!! that's crazy. Are you going to test again on christmas? or are you waiting until after Christmas?


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm waiting until after Christmas to see a doctor. I used my last test today and I could clearly see the test strip outline, but couldn't tell if it actually had any color to it. Stupid 88 cent Walmart tests. =/


----------



## fxmummyduck

Oh my gosh KK, you have to keep us updated! this is exciting! when you say you dtd were you unprotected? This thread could be looking at it's first bfp! :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

We've been unprotected the whole month. Based on our random dates and the possible times I could have ovulated it's very possible for us to be pregnant. I'm about a week late (at least) now and I'm going to call a doctor to get checked out tomorrow. By the way, has anyone ever had problems with orange blood before? I got a cut on my finger the other day and my blood was a reddish orange (mostly orange) color. Also my period last month (the short, light, early one) was also very orange. I read that it generally has to do with lower amounts of oxygen in the blood. I'm kinda worried about it. ):

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well ladies... NO RING. NO PROPOSAL. I did however, get a necklace for the OH. Not going to lie, I was CRUSHED and it apparently showed on my face when I opened the necklace box. I had to tell him that I was upset because everyone saw it. He said he felt awful, but he would never "tack" a proposal onto a holiday like Christmas but he assured me it is indeed coming and not to worry. Still. It sucked. 

I hope everyone else had a great christmas!!! how are you doing Kiki?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Aww sorry you didn't get your ring or proposal. Hope it's right around the corner for you though! :hugs:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Pretty Sakura said:


> Aww sorry you didn't get your ring or proposal. Hope it's right around the corner for you though! :hugs:

Me too!! He just kept saying so many things that had me CONVINCED that this was when it was coming. *sigh* maybe new years? LOL


----------



## stephaniexx

CantHrdlyWait, I really hope you get the ring sooner rather than later!!! Still at least you know it's gotta be soon and you have your TTC date too :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

stephaniexx said:


> CantHrdlyWait, I really hope you get the ring sooner rather than later!!! Still at least you know it's gotta be soon and you have your TTC date too :)

Yep! This is true. I know it's still coming.. I just hope it's soon! I wanted to get married before TTC!


----------



## KalonKiki

Well ladies, AF is officially at least a week late so I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow. :thumpup:

I'm sorry that you didn't get your proposal, Canthrdlywait. I hope you get it soon! :hugs:

How was everyone's Christmas? Mine was great! I got super flustered when my future mother-in-law asked if I was pregnant. I told her no because we really just aren't sure yet. We all had a great time though. I kicked DF's ass at Go. :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I didn't either canhardlywait, not that I really expected it. He told me I am the best mother he could ask for his kids so that was really nice :) Lets hope we get our proposals soon :thumbup:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

30mummyof1 said:


> I didn't either canhardlywait, not that I really expected it. He told me I am the best mother he could ask for his kids so that was really nice :) Lets hope we get our proposals soon :thumbup:

It really stinks mummy! LOL I was SO sure.. but apparently I was wrong. :shrug: Hopefully we get them soon!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> Well ladies, AF is officially at least a week late so I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow. :thumpup:
> 
> I'm sorry that you didn't get your proposal, Canthrdlywait. I hope you get it soon! :hugs:
> 
> How was everyone's Christmas? Mine was great! I got super flustered when my future mother-in-law asked if I was pregnant. I told her no because we really just aren't sure yet. We all had a great time though. I kicked DF's ass at Go. :happydance:

eeek Kiki!! Keep us updated! Glad to hear you had a great christmas!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Today is ovulation day for me. I can tell too, I have all the signs! It's such a shame that I have to waste another eggy... Does anyone else ever get like this at O time? I really wish I could talk OH into BDing tonight just once without protection.. LOL! only a 20% chance, right?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh yes, when I know I get so down about it. Well I mean in the past, as I have not ov' yet since coming off the pill after Harry. I think my body is gearing up for it, been a bit crampy for a few days now, no ewcm yet though so might even be another week. :shrug:


----------



## Sun_Flower

CantHrdlyWait said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't either canhardlywait, not that I really expected it. He told me I am the best mother he could ask for his kids so that was really nice :) Lets hope we get our proposals soon :thumbup:
> 
> It really stinks mummy! LOL I was SO sure.. but apparently I was wrong. :shrug: Hopefully we get them soon!Click to expand...

I didn't get one either lol!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

30mummyof1 said:


> Oh yes, when I know I get so down about it. Well I mean in the past, as I have not ov' yet since coming off the pill after Harry. I think my body is gearing up for it, been a bit crampy for a few days now, no ewcm yet though so might even be another week. :shrug:

Oh I am O'ing big time! I get horrible back pain (almost like Sciatica) when I ovulate. It's so strange. Anyway.. just 4 more months.....:sleep:


----------



## 30mummyof1

CantHrdlyWait said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes, when I know I get so down about it. Well I mean in the past, as I have not ov' yet since coming off the pill after Harry. I think my body is gearing up for it, been a bit crampy for a few days now, no ewcm yet though so might even be another week. :shrug:
> 
> Oh I am O'ing big time! I get horrible back pain (almost like Sciatica) when I ovulate. It's so strange. Anyway.. just 4 more months.....:sleep:Click to expand...

Will make it much easier knowing though when you do start ttc. I'm wondering if i have now as ov' test is now stark white, only got a light line though up till recently, no dark line :shrug: oh well not that it matters that much as oh still ill :sad1:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sun_Flower said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't either canhardlywait, not that I really expected it. He told me I am the best mother he could ask for his kids so that was really nice :) Lets hope we get our proposals soon :thumbup:
> 
> It really stinks mummy! LOL I was SO sure.. but apparently I was wrong. :shrug: Hopefully we get them soon!Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't get one either lol!Click to expand...

Grr men, we'd get married so much quicker if it was down to us! I know you can propose but i can't, want to be traditional:haha:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

30mummyof1 said:


> Sun_Flower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't either canhardlywait, not that I really expected it. He told me I am the best mother he could ask for his kids so that was really nice :) Lets hope we get our proposals soon :thumbup:
> 
> It really stinks mummy! LOL I was SO sure.. but apparently I was wrong. :shrug: Hopefully we get them soon!Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't get one either lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Grr men, we'd get married so much quicker if it was down to us! I know you can propose but i can't, want to be traditional:haha:Click to expand...

Right! I would never feel right proposing! I'll just sit around and keep waiting for it to happen! :coffee:


----------



## brenn09

Hi ladies!! Hope everyone had a great holiday season! 

I'm not sure who mentioned it, but I get extra broody around O every month. :shrug: I will be glad when we can finally use (and not waste) these Os.


----------



## jessicasmum

Hey ladies, haven't been on here for a bit. hope everyone had a lovely christmas :) mine wasn't so great as ive got terrible flu, not been sleeping and i totally broke down yesterday :( but my husband has been really lovely, the first day i wasn't well he bought me a bunch of flowers and yesterday when was suppose to be going his parents and he really wanted to go he phone up and said he couldn't leave me. i even cried when he gave me my christmas card as what the verse said and he put "cant wait to see what 2013 has in store for us " and i knew he meant about getting pregnant :)


----------



## jessicasmum

KitteyKat2010 said:


> I hope I can join too :) we are going on our honeymoon January of 2014, but hubby said we could start trying in December of 2013.

Hi and welcome :) i have added your name to the list of people on my first post :) what sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?


----------



## KalonKiki

Ugh, I'm so scared to face the doctor today. I think I've gotten my hopes up a bit too much. It's so discouraging getting :bfn: on pregnancy tests, but this is the longest cycle I have ever had (currently on CD39 and supposedly 21DPO as far as I can guess). It doesn't help that I've heard of plenty of women who didn't get a :bfp: on a pregnancy test until they were 6-10 weeks pregnant (Like the nurse practitioner that saw me last time I went to the doctor last month when I needed a doctors note for work and was having that early, light, shorter period. She said she didn't get a :bfp: on a pregnancy test until she was 10 weeks pregnant with her first baby).


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> Ugh, I'm so scared to face the doctor today. I think I've gotten my hopes up a bit too much. It's so discouraging getting :bfn: on pregnancy tests, but this is the longest cycle I have ever had (currently on CD39 and supposedly 21DPO as far as I can guess). It doesn't help that I've heard of plenty of women who didn't get a :bfp: on a pregnancy test until they were 6-10 weeks pregnant (Like the nurse practitioner that saw me last time I went to the doctor last month when I needed a doctors note for work and was having that early, light, shorter period. She said she didn't get a :bfp: on a pregnancy test until she was 10 weeks pregnant with her first baby).

What time is your appointment? Let us know! I guess you wouldn't know the blood the work results today?


----------



## 30mummyof1

KalonKiki said:


> Ugh, I'm so scared to face the doctor today. I think I've gotten my hopes up a bit too much. It's so discouraging getting :bfn: on pregnancy tests, but this is the longest cycle I have ever had (currently on CD39 and supposedly 21DPO as far as I can guess). It doesn't help that I've heard of plenty of women who didn't get a :bfp: on a pregnancy test until they were 6-10 weeks pregnant (Like the nurse practitioner that saw me last time I went to the doctor last month when I needed a doctors note for work and was having that early, light, shorter period. She said she didn't get a :bfp: on a pregnancy test until she was 10 weeks pregnant with her first baby).

It definitely does happen, keep us posted, Good luck :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

jessicasmum said:


> Hey ladies, haven't been on here for a bit. hope everyone had a lovely christmas :) mine wasn't so great as ive got terrible flu, not been sleeping and i totally broke down yesterday :( but my husband has been really lovely, the first day i wasn't well he bought me a bunch of flowers and yesterday when was suppose to be going his parents and he really wanted to go he phone up and said he couldn't leave me. i even cried when he gave me my christmas card as what the verse said and he put "cant wait to see what 2013 has in store for us " and i knew he meant about getting pregnant :)

Sorry you've not been well, my oh has been ill over xmas as well. It's so unfair :( 
Lovely of your dh to write that in the card, ahh :flower:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well today my OH has a job interview in OUR TOWN. He currently commutes over 1.5 hours to baltimore every single day. It really puts a strain on him, and we barely get to see eachother! I'm SO nervous as he REALLY wants this job. I also know he said that he'd feel much better TTC if he had a local job, so of course I really want this to come through for him!!! other than that, today I am taking my second step down of paxil. I'm goign from 15mg to 10mg for another 30 days. As soon as i'm off the paxil, we should start TTC! Needless to say, I'm a little antsy.


----------



## KalonKiki

Well the doctor refused to do a blood test. Of course the urine test came up negative, I told her it would because my HTPs have all been negative. She refuses to believe that I could even possibly be pregnant and won't listen to a word I say! She said to come back in a month if I haven't had a period by then or sooner if I finally manage to get a positive test. I hate doctors, they never listen to their patients' concerns. =/


----------



## Pretty Sakura

:hugs:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> Well the doctor refused to do a blood test. Of course the urine test came up negative, I told her it would because my HTPs have all been negative. She refuses to believe that I could even possibly be pregnant and won't listen to a word I say! She said to come back in a month if I haven't had a period by then or sooner if I finally manage to get a positive test. I hate doctors, they never listen to their patients' concerns. =/

Seriously?? UGH. I don't understand why they just can't do the bloodwork? It's simple and it lets you know what's going on. So sorry Kiki:shrug:

I guess you wait for AF to show up? :hugs:


----------



## stephaniexx

Kiki your doc sounds awful :hugs:

jessicasmum the card sounds soo cute :) my OH isn't sweet like that in the slightest. He thinks he has to be really manly all the time he wont be soppy even for me lol.

OH thinks I have lost my mind, I am ridiculously excited to almost be in 2013, almost time for baby making :) Diet and exercise starts next week, gunna be more viligent with prenatal vitamins by March, I hope.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Last night my OH said "just get off your paxil" in reguards to TTC! Well ladies, I just did the math and I will be off the paxil on 2/23/13. So that technically means we could be trying on our 1 year anniversary which is 2/25/2013! HOLY COW!!! I'm not telling anyone except my closest friend that we will be trying. I don't need the stress of everyone expecting me to be pregnant every month when i'm not! I am going to stay in this thread because I love all you ladies! =)


----------



## stephaniexx

OMG congrats cantharldywait!!! Wish my OH would give me the green light sooner. I am not on any BC and I'm hoping that one day he just decides he doesn't wanna use condoms anymore (before June lol.)


----------



## 30mummyof1

great news canhardlywait :thumbup:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies! I'm still so afraid he will change his mind when the time comes,so i'm not going to go on and on about it to him. When i'm done with paxil i'll just tell him "no protection needed!!" haha


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats Canthrdlywait! :hugs:

DF says that we can start trying when we're "reasonably ready" when it comes to finances. Problem is, I'm not sure what he really considers to be "reasonable". =/

Also, my boobs started getting sore yesterday and are still sore today which means that my period is either going to come within a week or I'm pregnant.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> Congrats Canthrdlywait! :hugs:
> 
> DF says that we can start trying when we're "reasonably ready" when it comes to finances. Problem is, I'm not sure what he really considers to be "reasonable". =/
> 
> Also, my boobs started getting sore yesterday and are still sore today which means that my period is either going to come within a week or I'm pregnant.

"reasonably ready?" that would make me crazy! Wonder what he does consider that to be? Do you feel pregnant? any symptoms?


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Wow I have missed a lot :) 

Hubby and I were debating whether we should ttc #2...and only did it for 1 month, then decided we should wait until at least December 2013....heck Gavin is only 5 months old, we have a of time :) :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I am SO crampy tonight which I don't understand. I have already O'd a few days ago and AF isn't due until atleast 1/9. Wonder where the cramps are coming from? It's on the same side as the side I had a cyst burst on last month. Blah! It's calling for more snow here tomorrow and I have to work at my part time job first thing in the morning. I wish I could just stay home and cozy up in bed.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi everyone! Sorry have been away for a bit, been staying with the in-laws and was really worried they see what i was looking at on the computer!

Kiki, really sorry AF is misbehaving and you're getting those BFNs, I really hope you get an answer soon. I hate doctors, they just don't listen and the patronise you when you ask for bloodwork etc. Maybe you should change your Doc?I went through about 4 till I found one I liked and who listens to me.

CantHrdlywait - Sorry there was no proposal! I know how it feels, I waited for nearly 12 years!!!! So I would have been really happy only waiting a year! Its horrible when you get your hopes up tho, I did that on our 10 year anniverary and it was a necklace in the box. Its great your TTC date has come forward tho! Congrats!

Cant wait for it to be 2013!!!! Also, Im not sure but I think OH when we were talking in bed the other night wants to NTNP from Jan onwards. He basically said we need to get some practice in around the right times??!! what do you think? 

Waiting for AF to arrive on the 31st, have been a bit achy so I dont think the :sex: 8 days ago will have caught any lurking egg :nope: 

Good to see you all had a good Christmas, bring on the new year!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just got my 1st + opk :wohoo: not that I can do anything about it as oh is still ill but least it means my body is doing what it should after the bcp's :thumbup: 

sounds like he's ready for it fxmummyduck, go and enjoy practising and you never know! :wink:


----------



## fxmummyduck

30mummyof1 said:


> Just got my 1st + opk :wohoo: not that I can do anything about it as oh is still ill but least it means my body is doing what it should after the bcp's :thumbup:
> 
> sounds like he's ready for it fxmummyduck, go and enjoy practising and you never know! :wink:

That's great you got your pos opk! It's always reassuring and good to know when you come off BC. My OH is ill too, with some horrible winter sick bug.so am spending the day looking after him.

I should O around the 15th Jan, so we shall see what happens. He might change his mind last minute when it actually gets closer!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Fx he doesn't change his mind last minute mummyduck! :hugs:
And yay for knowing your body is getting back to normal 30mummy. :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks Pretty Sakura! How is your wait going?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Pretty slow. :haha:


----------



## fxmummyduck

:flower: yup! It feels like December has been the longest month ever!


----------



## jessicasmum

stephaniexx said:


> Kiki your doc sounds awful :hugs:
> 
> jessicasmum the card sounds soo cute :) my OH isn't sweet like that in the slightest. He thinks he has to be really manly all the time he wont be soppy even for me lol.
> 
> OH thinks I have lost my mind, I am ridiculously excited to almost be in 2013, almost time for baby making :) Diet and exercise starts next week, gunna be more viligent with prenatal vitamins by March, I hope.

My husband isn't always like that but id say he finds it easier than me to say he loves me and that.

lol im the same about it being almost 2013! it is mad as i thought it would feel like time is dragging but it seems to be flying by. mine and husband's dieting also start next week, got to take it seriously now and im hoping to start prenatal vitamins in February. which vitamins are you planning on taking?


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> Just got my 1st + opk :wohoo: not that I can do anything about it as oh is still ill but least it means my body is doing what it should after the bcp's :thumbup:
> 
> sounds like he's ready for it fxmummyduck, go and enjoy practising and you never know! :wink:

:thumbup: on your 1st positive opk

Im a bit concerned about my ovulation as i got a positive on 18th and 19th December but then i started my AF on 27th December so now a bit worried with my lueteal phase being so short :shrug: been driving myself mad looking up about it but maybe i shouldn't be so worried yet as it was my first cycle testing.


----------



## 30mummyof1

jessicasmum said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my 1st + opk :wohoo: not that I can do anything about it as oh is still ill but least it means my body is doing what it should after the bcp's :thumbup:
> 
> sounds like he's ready for it fxmummyduck, go and enjoy practising and you never know! :wink:
> 
> :thumbup: on your 1st positive opk
> 
> Im a bit concerned about my ovulation as i got a positive on 18th and 19th December but then i started my AF on 27th December so now a bit worried with my lueteal phase being so short :shrug: been driving myself mad looking up about it but maybe i shouldn't be so worried yet as it was my first cycle testing.Click to expand...

Yeah that would be a bit short I think. There are things you can do about it though but I would see what the next couple of cycles say 1st. try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm so happy for my lovely ladies! It seems like things are going really well. :hugs:

Well my boobs were sore for two days and now they aren't sore anymore, so maybe AF will finally hit me in the next couple of days. :shrug:


----------



## stephaniexx

jessicasmummy - I will be taking a bog standard pregnacare vitamin lol, easier for me to remember a combined vitamin. Vitamin B6 helps lengthen your lueteal phase and it will be in a prenatal, so prenatal vitamins will help you :hugs:

30mummyof1 - cycles sound like they are definately doing well :happydance:

fxmummyduck - I wish my OH would say that lol :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Getting a lot of cramps today, wondering if my ticker might actually be right! going to do another opk in a bit, just to check!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

That's great news Mummy! It's so nice to know our bodies are doing what they are supposed to be doing!


----------



## georgebaby1

30mummyof1 said:


> Getting a lot of cramps today, wondering if my ticker might actually be right! going to do another opk in a bit, just to check!

thats really good what opk you using ? i cant wait to ttc bring on june x


----------



## 30mummyof1

georgebaby1 said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> Getting a lot of cramps today, wondering if my ticker might actually be right! going to do another opk in a bit, just to check!
> 
> thats really good what opk you using ? i cant wait to ttc bring on june xClick to expand...

Just cheap ones from ebay! 
Got a darkish line today but not as dark as today so i'd say yesterday was defo my + one :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, I got some light pink discharge this morning. I think AF is on the way. I can't help feeling a bit disappointed. I just want to be trying already. ):


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Very understandable Kk! :hugs:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sorry KK I know it is always disappointing when AF arrives :( 

How are you doing stephhnie?

Im really confused today, AF is due but for some reason before I had a bath I POAS, and my OPK was a definite positive. What on earth is going on?! I dont know what made me take an opk I know I wouldnt be as Im due on today

no sign of AF tho

Ant ideas ladies? x


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

No Idea fxmummy! Keep us updated!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Um get a pregnancy test?!!:haha:


----------



## georgebaby1

i have no ideas either x


----------



## jessicasmum

stephaniexx said:


> jessicasmummy - I will be taking a bog standard pregnacare vitamin lol, easier for me to remember a combined vitamin. Vitamin B6 helps lengthen your lueteal phase and it will be in a prenatal, so prenatal vitamins will help you :hugs:
> 
> 30mummyof1 - cycles sound like they are definately doing well :happydance:
> 
> fxmummyduck - I wish my OH would say that lol :)

Im thinking i might take pregnacare also. thanks :) i did hear that B6 could help also Vitex but not so sure about taking that yet. the pregnacare says can take 3 months before trying to conceive so will start near the end of February hopefully :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

Pretty Sakura said:


> Um get a pregnancy test?!!:haha:

:wacko: If AF doesn't show in a few days I will. I hate it so much when it's late, long cycles are a pain! plus I get my hopes up for nothing :nope:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just want to say happy new year to you lovely ladies and tomorrow we can say we are ttc this year! :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hope all of you ladies have a wonderful night!! I am going to an AA dance with my Dad and OH tonight! My dad is 7 months sober after being an alocholic for almost 40 years. I didn't know him until a few years ago because he was a drunk. We are working on rekindling our relationship/friendship as father and daughter. I am also 7 months sober (tomorrow) as I was developing a problem with alcohol and quit before it got to be like my father. I wanted kids more than anything and new that if i didn't quit, i'd never get the chance! It'll be my first sober new years in 9 years. I'm excited!! =)


----------



## **angel**

Hello ladies  
Have been lurking on the board for a few weeks trying to pluck up the courage to post. I have 2 boys as you can see in my sight. We were trying for 3 years with Kaleb with one early miscarriage and Blake was a surprise after having unprotected fun once!!

Am a bit scared but will be NTNP from June 2013 and could really do with some online friends as I don't have many lol

Hope you don't mind me jumping on 

Kerry xx


----------



## **angel**

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Hope all of you ladies have a wonderful night!! I am going to an AA dance with my Dad and OH tonight! My dad is 7 months sober after being an alocholic for almost 40 years. I didn't know him until a few years ago because he was a drunk. We are working on rekindling our relationship/friendship as father and daughter. I am also 7 months sober (tomorrow) as I was developing a problem with alcohol and quit before it got to be like my father. I wanted kids more than anything and new that if i didn't quit, i'd never get the chance! It'll be my first sober new years in 9 years. I'm excited!! =)

Hope you had a lovely night hun, such a touching story xxx


----------



## georgebaby1

**angel** said:


> Hello ladies
> Have been lurking on the board for a few weeks trying to pluck up the courage to post. I have 2 boys as you can see in my sight. We were trying for 3 years with Kaleb with one early miscarriage and Blake was a surprise after having unprotected fun once!!
> 
> Am a bit scared but will be NTNP from June 2013 and could really do with some online friends as I don't have many lol
> 
> Hope you don't mind me jumping on
> 
> Kerry xx

welcome kerry im trying in june for my second and im so excited x


----------



## georgebaby1

just wanted to say happy new year ladies and hopefully we will al be pregnant this year so exciting x


----------



## stephaniexx

Welcome Kerry :)

Happy new year everybody!!! We can finally say we are TTC 'THIS YEAR' :happydance:


----------



## **angel**

georgebaby1 said:


> **angel** said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> Have been lurking on the board for a few weeks trying to pluck up the courage to post. I have 2 boys as you can see in my sight. We were trying for 3 years with Kaleb with one early miscarriage and Blake was a surprise after having unprotected fun once!!
> 
> Am a bit scared but will be NTNP from June 2013 and could really do with some online friends as I don't have many lol
> 
> Hope you don't mind me jumping on
> 
> Kerry xx
> 
> welcome kerry im trying in june for my second and im so excited xClick to expand...

Hiya :flower: aww that's great news. I am excited but a bit scared too. Blake is a bit of a moment so that is why we are waiting. Not TTC since Kaleb either and was very obsessed so just worried how my feelings are going to be iyswim xx


----------



## candyem

I think I can join you ladies in this thread now. We were planning on ttc #2 from August but decided over Christmas that we don't want to wait that long and have settled on may :)

We have a little boy. I have no preference about the sex. I always thought I would want a girl next but watching my LO grow up I would quite like another just like him.

Fingers crossed for all if us :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

Just wanted to say hello to the new ladies, welcome! :flower:

CantHrdlywait, I hope you had a good night with your father and you should be really proud of yourself for giving up the drink. Good luck with rebuilding your relationship! :flower:

Yay its 2013!!!!! So excited that hopefully we will all be pregnant this year! I am hoping for the best for all of us! 

:witch: still hasn't turned up yet. Grrrr! Hurry up! I dont want 2 long cycles in a row.


----------



## **angel**

fxmummyduck said:


> Just wanted to say hello to the new ladies, welcome! :flower:
> 
> CantHrdlywait, I hope you had a good night with your father and you should be really proud of yourself for giving up the drink. Good luck with rebuilding your relationship! :flower:
> 
> Yay its 2013!!!!! So excited that hopefully we will all be pregnant this year! I am hoping for the best for all of us!
> 
> :witch: still hasn't turned up yet. Grrrr! Hurry up! I dont want 2 long cycles in a row.

Oh no. Do you usually have long cycles?xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES, WE ARE OFFICIALLY TTC THIS YEAR :happydance: 

It is exactly 20 weeks from today when i start trying, doesn't sound so long a way when i say it like that :)


----------



## jessicasmum

**angel** said:


> Hello ladies
> Have been lurking on the board for a few weeks trying to pluck up the courage to post. I have 2 boys as you can see in my sight. We were trying for 3 years with Kaleb with one early miscarriage and Blake was a surprise after having unprotected fun once!!
> 
> Am a bit scared but will be NTNP from June 2013 and could really do with some online friends as I don't have many lol
> 
> Hope you don't mind me jumping on
> 
> Kerry xx

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added your name to the list on my first post :) what sex are you hoping for next or are you :yellow: ?


----------



## jessicasmum

candyem said:


> I think I can join you ladies in this thread now. We were planning on ttc #2 from August but decided over Christmas that we don't want to wait that long and have settled on may :)
> 
> We have a little boy. I have no preference about the sex. I always thought I would want a girl next but watching my LO grow up I would quite like another just like him.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all if us :)

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added your name to the list on my first post :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

**angel** said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Hope all of you ladies have a wonderful night!! I am going to an AA dance with my Dad and OH tonight! My dad is 7 months sober after being an alocholic for almost 40 years. I didn't know him until a few years ago because he was a drunk. We are working on rekindling our relationship/friendship as father and daughter. I am also 7 months sober (tomorrow) as I was developing a problem with alcohol and quit before it got to be like my father. I wanted kids more than anything and new that if i didn't quit, i'd never get the chance! It'll be my first sober new years in 9 years. I'm excited!! =)
> 
> Hope you had a lovely night hun, such a touching story xxxClick to expand...

I had a wonderful night!!! Welcome to the board!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> Just wanted to say hello to the new ladies, welcome! :flower:
> 
> CantHrdlywait, I hope you had a good night with your father and you should be really proud of yourself for giving up the drink. Good luck with rebuilding your relationship! :flower:
> 
> Yay its 2013!!!!! So excited that hopefully we will all be pregnant this year! I am hoping for the best for all of us!
> 
> :witch: still hasn't turned up yet. Grrrr! Hurry up! I dont want 2 long cycles in a row.

Thank you! I had an excellent time with my family! It was a lot of fun!! Now I get to TTC this year!!!:happydance:


----------



## **angel**

jessicasmum said:


> **angel** said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> Have been lurking on the board for a few weeks trying to pluck up the courage to post. I have 2 boys as you can see in my sight. We were trying for 3 years with Kaleb with one early miscarriage and Blake was a surprise after having unprotected fun once!!
> 
> Am a bit scared but will be NTNP from June 2013 and could really do with some online friends as I don't have many lol
> 
> Hope you don't mind me jumping on
> 
> Kerry xx
> 
> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added your name to the list on my first post :) what sex are you hoping for next or are you :yellow: ?Click to expand...

Would be a yellow bump :winkwink: xx


----------



## fxmummyduck

**angel** said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say hello to the new ladies, welcome! :flower:
> 
> CantHrdlywait, I hope you had a good night with your father and you should be really proud of yourself for giving up the drink. Good luck with rebuilding your relationship! :flower:
> 
> Yay its 2013!!!!! So excited that hopefully we will all be pregnant this year! I am hoping for the best for all of us!
> 
> :witch: still hasn't turned up yet. Grrrr! Hurry up! I dont want 2 long cycles in a row.
> 
> Oh no. Do you usually have long cycles?xxxClick to expand...

Not usually, on average 29 days sometimes shorter, sometimes 30/31 but last month it was 36. I just get really irritated when they are longer cos I dont feel well then for the whole time waiting for AF to show up.


----------



## **angel**

fxmummyduck said:


> **angel** said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say hello to the new ladies, welcome! :flower:
> 
> CantHrdlywait, I hope you had a good night with your father and you should be really proud of yourself for giving up the drink. Good luck with rebuilding your relationship! :flower:
> 
> Yay its 2013!!!!! So excited that hopefully we will all be pregnant this year! I am hoping for the best for all of us!
> 
> :witch: still hasn't turned up yet. Grrrr! Hurry up! I dont want 2 long cycles in a row.
> 
> Oh no. Do you usually have long cycles?xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Not usually, on average 29 days sometimes shorter, sometimes 30/31 but last month it was 36. I just get really irritated when they are longer cos I dont feel well then for the whole time waiting for AF to show up.Click to expand...

Oh no. Sounds awful. I used to have periods every 3 months. I hated that. Hope AF arrives asap xxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Well I'd prefer a bfp :haha: doubtful though! how did you get your periods to behave? x


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morning ladies!! just wanted to check in! I'm not having a great day today. I'm very anxious and stressed for no apparent reason. I think it's withdrawl effects from coming off of my anti-depressant. I can't wait until i'm off completely! These withdrawl things are not fun. just trying to remind myself it's normal!

Hey Kiki- did AF ever show up!?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Awww i remember it well, but its gets better hun :thumbup: hang on in there! x


----------



## **angel**

Oh hoping for a bfp for you. I was mega overweight which is why my periods were AWOL xxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

**angel** said:


> Oh hoping for a bfp for you. I was mega overweight which is why my periods were AWOL xxx

Thanks angel! Im guessing you must have done really well and lost weight for them to be better now xx


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> Awww i remember it well, but its gets better hun :thumbup: hang on in there! x

Thanks! I know there will bad days.. but it still sucks when I have them!! :nope:


----------



## **angel**

fxmummyduck said:


> **angel** said:
> 
> 
> Oh hoping for a bfp for you. I was mega overweight which is why my periods were AWOL xxx
> 
> Thanks angel! Im guessing you must have done really well and lost weight for them to be better now xxClick to expand...

I have lost 7 stone in total in 5 years. Really helped in all areas xx


----------



## fxmummyduck

**angel** said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **angel** said:
> 
> 
> Oh hoping for a bfp for you. I was mega overweight which is why my periods were AWOL xxx
> 
> Thanks angel! Im guessing you must have done really well and lost weight for them to be better now xxClick to expand...
> 
> I have lost 7 stone in total in 5 years. Really helped in all areas xxClick to expand...

Wow! Thats amazing! Well done you! :flower:


----------



## SisterRose

:wave: Hey everyone! me and OH had discussed waiting until this year to try and have just got our first OV kit! We werent trying to get pregnant when I fell with number.1 and only DTD one time that one month so im hoping to be as lucky this time around! 

I know I've missed my Jan cycle, so I'm hoping to start next cycle early feb :flower:


----------



## jessicasmum

Just letting you ladies know we now have our 40th member on the thread :thumbup: glad the thread is going strong and really looking forward to moving this thread over to TTC in may :wohoo:


----------



## jessicasmum

SisterRose said:


> :wave: Hey everyone! me and OH had discussed waiting until this year to try and have just got our first OV kit! We were trying to get pregnant with I fell with number.1 and only DTD one time that one month so im hoping to be as lucky this time around!
> 
> I know I've missed my Jan cycle, so I'm hoping to start next cycle early feb :flower:

Hello and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you to the list on my first post :) Are you hoping for a boy next or are you :yellow: ?


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey lovely ladies! Happy 2013! Finally!

Yes, AF did get here, but like last month she's been really light. I didn't even need to wear a pad to bed last night and there was no stain on my underwear this morning (AF is still here though).

I finally got my engagement ring. DF was waiting until we went to bed after midnight to give it to me. After we got under the covers he told me to close my eyes because he had a surprise for me and then slipped it on my finger. He wanted to start the year "officially (ring and all)" with me as his fiance and end it with me as his wife. <3


----------



## SisterRose

jessicasmum said:


> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hey everyone! me and OH had discussed waiting until this year to try and have just got our first OV kit! We were trying to get pregnant with I fell with number.1 and only DTD one time that one month so im hoping to be as lucky this time around!
> 
> I know I've missed my Jan cycle, so I'm hoping to start next cycle early feb :flower:
> 
> Hello and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you to the list on my first post :) Are you hoping for a boy next or are you :yellow: ?Click to expand...

Hey and thank you! and of course, it'd be lovely to have a boy next but we're happy to have another girl too just as much 

Im just so scared this time!! trying properly seems hard and mentally exhausting! i keep on thinking about everything that i need to do :haha:


----------



## magicstardust

Hi guys i'm still here- lurking and silently cheering you all on! :)
angel- well done on losing all that weight, must've been tough!
canthrdlywait- congrats on turning things around :flower:
kiki- yay to officially officially being engaged! big year ahead for you! :) 
Only a few more months to go girls :) remember we've all got our reasons for waiting to start TTC, and it will make the process and the arrival of LO that bit more exciting knowing we've got our stuff done and we've been waiting so long. Best wishes :flower:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> Hey lovely ladies! Happy 2013! Finally!
> 
> Yes, AF did get here, but like last month she's been really light. I didn't even need to wear a pad to bed last night and there was no stain on my underwear this morning (AF is still here though).
> 
> I finally got my engagement ring. DF was waiting until we went to bed after midnight to give it to me. After we got under the covers he told me to close my eyes because he had a surprise for me and then slipped it on my finger. He wanted to start the year "officially (ring and all)" with me as his fiance and end it with me as his wife. <3

Oh my gosh!!! Soooo cute!! Congrats!! =) :flower:


----------



## jessicasmum

KalonKiki said:


> Hey lovely ladies! Happy 2013! Finally!
> 
> Yes, AF did get here, but like last month she's been really light. I didn't even need to wear a pad to bed last night and there was no stain on my underwear this morning (AF is still here though).
> 
> I finally got my engagement ring. DF was waiting until we went to bed after midnight to give it to me. After we got under the covers he told me to close my eyes because he had a surprise for me and then slipped it on my finger. He wanted to start the year "officially (ring and all)" with me as his fiance and end it with me as his wife. <3

Awww that is lovely, really pleased for you :)


----------



## jessicasmum

SisterRose said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hey everyone! me and OH had discussed waiting until this year to try and have just got our first OV kit! We were trying to get pregnant with I fell with number.1 and only DTD one time that one month so im hoping to be as lucky this time around!
> 
> I know I've missed my Jan cycle, so I'm hoping to start next cycle early feb :flower:
> 
> Hello and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you to the list on my first post :) Are you hoping for a boy next or are you :yellow: ?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey and thank you! and of course, it'd be lovely to have a boy next but we're happy to have another girl too just as much
> 
> Im just so scared this time!! trying properly seems hard and mentally exhausting! i keep on thinking about everything that i need to do :haha:Click to expand...

I know the feeling as there wasn't much planning when we conceived our daughter and this time im a little worried it is going to take longer. i am driving myself mad a bit :haha:


----------



## georgebaby1

KalonKiki said:


> Hey lovely ladies! Happy 2013!
> 
> I finally got my engagement ring. DF was waiting until we went to bed after midnight to give it to me. After we got under the covers he told me to close my eyes because he had a surprise for me and then slipped it on my finger. He wanted to start the year "officially (ring and all)" with me as his fiance and end it with me as his wife. <3

congratulations and very romantic x


----------



## fxmummyduck

Kiki that is so cute!! V happy for you! :hugs:

So Im 4 days late for AF and caved in on the way home and bought an hpt.

It was a :bfn:

:cry: :cry: 

Feeling really gutted.

But at least OH has said we can NTNP from this cycle:happydance:

He thinks we will be NTNP, I am going to be going for it! :rofl:

Hope you all don't mind if I still pop into this thread now and again (we will be really trying hard from April onwards if no BFP by then) as there are so many lovely ladies in here!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> Kiki that is so cute!! V happy for you! :hugs:
> 
> So Im 4 days late for AF and caved in on the way home and bought an hpt.
> 
> It was a :bfn:
> 
> :cry: :cry:
> 
> Feeling really gutted.
> 
> But at least OH has said we can NTNP from this cycle:happydance:
> 
> He thinks we will be NTNP, I am going to be going for it! :rofl:
> 
> Hope you all don't mind if I still pop into this thread now and again (we will be really trying hard from April onwards if no BFP by then) as there are so many lovely ladies in here!

Sorry for your BFN, but it's great that your are NTNP from here on out!!! Please check in with us! I'll be right behind you in less than two months!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

CantHrdlyWait said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Kiki that is so cute!! V happy for you! :hugs:
> 
> So Im 4 days late for AF and caved in on the way home and bought an hpt.
> 
> It was a :bfn:
> 
> :cry: :cry:
> 
> Feeling really gutted.
> 
> But at least OH has said we can NTNP from this cycle:happydance:
> 
> He thinks we will be NTNP, I am going to be going for it! :rofl:
> 
> Hope you all don't mind if I still pop into this thread now and again (we will be really trying hard from April onwards if no BFP by then) as there are so many lovely ladies in here!
> 
> Sorry for your BFN, but it's great that your are NTNP from here on out!!! Please check in with us! I'll be right behind you in less than two months!!Click to expand...

Thank You hun :hugs: trying to stay positive for NTNP from now on, so glad you are right behind me and can't wait for you to join me! So exciting!!!

How are you feeling today with the withdrawal symptoms? xxx


----------



## magicstardust

congrats on starting NTNP!! so exciting :)


----------



## Welsh mtb

Hi Ladies,

havent posted in ages but I am still here! Been hanging around in the testing section and first tri forum getting all broody lol! When I first posted it was 7 months till May and now its only 4! yay! gonna spend some time going through the thread now to see where everyone is at x


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks for all of the congrats everyone!

Sorry about the :bfn:, fxmummyduck, but congrats on NTNP! I wish I could convince DF to NTNP, but he knows better (he knows I would be full out trying) and he doesn't think we're quite ready yet. At this point I'm worried that we'll even be able to start this year, let alone May or June or even right after we're married in September.

Btw, here's my ring! Sorry about the poor picture quality and the fact that my hand looks really weird. Haha.

https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/0103132129_zpsc9d422a5.jpg


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Kiki that is so cute!! V happy for you! :hugs:
> 
> So Im 4 days late for AF and caved in on the way home and bought an hpt.
> 
> It was a :bfn:
> 
> :cry: :cry:
> 
> Feeling really gutted.
> 
> But at least OH has said we can NTNP from this cycle:happydance:
> 
> He thinks we will be NTNP, I am going to be going for it! :rofl:
> 
> Hope you all don't mind if I still pop into this thread now and again (we will be really trying hard from April onwards if no BFP by then) as there are so many lovely ladies in here!
> 
> Sorry for your BFN, but it's great that your are NTNP from here on out!!! Please check in with us! I'll be right behind you in less than two months!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank You hun :hugs: trying to stay positive for NTNP from now on, so glad you are right behind me and can't wait for you to join me! So exciting!!!
> 
> How are you feeling today with the withdrawal symptoms? xxxClick to expand...

Today has been much better! just very very tired from working two jobs. I managed to get out of a shift on sunday so i'll actually be able to sleep in on sunday! Woohoo!


----------



## **angel**

KalonKiki said:


> Hey lovely ladies! Happy 2013! Finally!
> 
> Yes, AF did get here, but like last month she's been really light. I didn't even need to wear a pad to bed last night and there was no stain on my underwear this morning (AF is still here though).
> 
> I finally got my engagement ring. DF was waiting until we went to bed after midnight to give it to me. After we got under the covers he told me to close my eyes because he had a surprise for me and then slipped it on my finger. He wanted to start the year "officially (ring and all)" with me as his fiance and end it with me as his wife. <3

Aww that's lovely. Congratulations xxx


----------



## **angel**

fxmummyduck said:


> Kiki that is so cute!! V happy for you! :hugs:
> 
> So Im 4 days late for AF and caved in on the way home and bought an hpt.
> 
> It was a :bfn:
> 
> :cry: :cry:
> 
> Feeling really gutted.
> 
> But at least OH has said we can NTNP from this cycle:happydance:
> 
> He thinks we will be NTNP, I am going to be going for it! :rofl:
> 
> Hope you all don't mind if I still pop into this thread now and again (we will be really trying hard from April onwards if no BFP by then) as there are so many lovely ladies in here!

Sorry about BFN fan news on ntnp tho. Good luck xxxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks everyone! :flower:

Nice to see you back welsh mtb and magicstardust!

Kiki, that ring is amazing!!!

Glad you're feeling better and get a lie in on sunday CantHrdlywait!

Thanks to angel too.

Still no sign of AF! Dreamt last night that I went to the doctor for blood tests and they came back inconclusive :haha:

I wish I would stop hoping, it's clearly a bfn, but I can't help it. I hate the way AF being late really gets your hopes up :nope:


----------



## Hamtowngirl

Hi everyone. I'm new to BnB. 

My dh and I are going to start trying for our first in April and I'm so excited. 

I was looking through this thread and you seem like such awesome supportive women. Happy to have stumbled upon this thread :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hamtowngirl said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to BnB.
> 
> My dh and I are going to start trying for our first in April and I'm so excited.
> 
> I was looking through this thread and you seem like such awesome supportive women. Happy to have stumbled upon this thread :)

Hi Hamtowngirl! :flower: it's so exciting isn't it! I'm probably meant to be over in NTNP, but I love the ladies I've met in this post so they can't get rid of me until we are all over in the TTC section together!


----------



## KalonKiki

fxmummyduck: Tell me about it. This last cycle AF was about 12 days late and before it was even late I had two dreams that I found out I was pregnant. In the doctor dream though DF was in the room with me and we had a male doctor. The doctor I've had lately is female. I'm going to look around and see if I can find a doctor that looked like the one in my preggo dream. XD

Welcome Hamtowngirl! :wave: :flower:
We're a pretty good bunch of girlies and we're glad to have you join us.


----------



## **angel**

fxmummyduck said:


> Thanks everyone! :flower:
> 
> Nice to see you back welsh mtb and magicstardust!
> 
> Kiki, that ring is amazing!!!
> 
> Glad you're feeling better and get a lie in on sunday CantHrdlywait!
> 
> Thanks to angel too.
> 
> Still no sign of AF! Dreamt last night that I went to the doctor for blood tests and they came back inconclusive :haha:
> 
> I wish I would stop hoping, it's clearly a bfn, but I can't help it. I hate the way AF being late really gets your hopes up :nope:

:hugs: Hun. mother nature is an evil cow sometimes xxx

:flower: Welcome Hamtowngirl, I'm new here too. The ladies here sure are lovely xxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

**angel** said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! :flower:
> 
> Nice to see you back welsh mtb and magicstardust!
> 
> Kiki, that ring is amazing!!!
> 
> Glad you're feeling better and get a lie in on sunday CantHrdlywait!
> 
> Thanks to angel too.
> 
> Still no sign of AF! Dreamt last night that I went to the doctor for blood tests and they came back inconclusive :haha:
> 
> I wish I would stop hoping, it's clearly a bfn, but I can't help it. I hate the way AF being late really gets your hopes up :nope:
> 
> * Hun. mother nature is an evil cow sometimes xxx*
> 
> :flower: Welcome Hamtowngirl, I'm new here too. The ladies here sure are lovely xxxClick to expand...

She really can be and it's not fair! Dont know whats going on:shrug:


----------



## fxmummyduck

KalonKiki said:


> fxmummyduck: Tell me about it. This last cycle AF was about 12 days late and before it was even late I had two dreams that I found out I was pregnant. In the doctor dream though DF was in the room with me and we had a male doctor. The doctor I've had lately is female. I'm going to look around and see if I can find a doctor that looked like the one in my preggo dream. XD
> 
> Welcome Hamtowngirl! :wave: :flower:
> We're a pretty good bunch of girlies and we're glad to have you join us.

It's nice to know you understand, i hate being late! Have tried loads of things to try get it going :wacko: this is so going to make me crazy!

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

Hamtowngirl said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to BnB.
> 
> My dh and I are going to start trying for our first in April and I'm so excited.
> 
> I was looking through this thread and you seem like such awesome supportive women. Happy to have stumbled upon this thread :)

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you name to the list of people on my first post :) do you have a preference of sex of the baby or are you :yellow: ?


----------



## jessicasmum

fxmummyduck said:


> Kiki that is so cute!! V happy for you! :hugs:
> 
> So Im 4 days late for AF and caved in on the way home and bought an hpt.
> 
> It was a :bfn:
> 
> :cry: :cry:
> 
> Feeling really gutted.
> 
> But at least OH has said we can NTNP from this cycle:happydance:
> 
> He thinks we will be NTNP, I am going to be going for it! :rofl:
> 
> Hope you all don't mind if I still pop into this thread now and again (we will be really trying hard from April onwards if no BFP by then) as there are so many lovely ladies in here!

Congratulations on NTNP :happydance: ooooh you might end up being the first preggo lady off this post :thumbup: really glad you will be staying on here with us :)


----------



## magicstardust

do any of you have experience with coming off the pill? I know it takes a while for your periods to get back to normal but how do i tell if my period is late because my hormones haven't leveled out yet or if I'm pregnant?? AF isn't due for another week or so, i'm just wondering in advance.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi, You can get your af back in 1 month or several months every woman is different. The only way to know, is to test i'm afraid. :)


----------



## KalonKiki

When I was on the pill it was only for a few days because it made me sick. It took me two years to get my periods back after the shot though. It could take you anywhere between a month and several months. I know this isn't want you want to hear, but I would wait until you do get your normal periods back before you start trying. That way you're not driving yourself crazy every month thinking you might be pregnant because you don't know when to expect your period.


----------



## Lroxy2

It's getting closer to our TTC dates ladies!! When I joined it seemed like it would never happen. What's even better is my DH agreed to move it up a month :)
I'm a happy girl!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Hi ladies! Just wanted to wish you all well and that I hope your bfps come shortly after you officially start ttc. We have had a change in plans and decided not to ttc this May . ;)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hey ladies! not much going on this weekend. Just wanted to check in! Has anyone started thinking about things they want to do after the baby is born? I think i'd really like to try the washable diapers. It seems like it would really save money, but we currently don't live in a place with a washing machine so I guess that would have to change before I could consider that. How is everyone's weekend?


----------



## magicstardust

KalonKiki said:


> When I was on the pill it was only for a few days because it made me sick. It took me two years to get my periods back after the shot though. It could take you anywhere between a month and several months. I know this isn't want you want to hear, but I would wait until you do get your normal periods back before you start trying. That way you're not driving yourself crazy every month thinking you might be pregnant because you don't know when to expect your period.

Thanks, yeah we're not planning to start to TTC until April, hoping everything is back to normal by then. If it's not, we will probably still try (I'm taking 2 academic years off for pregnancy and beyond, and want as much time as possible when the LO's actually born!) but i will try my hardest to lose track of dates so i don't work myself up! 
I was just wondering as i came off the pill last month and am expecting AF soon. My bodies acting weird so it's difficult to tell if its just hormones leveling, or something more.


----------



## Delamere19

Hi,

I'm new to this thread. I'm Cath,32 and my OH is 32. We have a 2 year old boy who is my whole world. I have been broody for ages and I would like to start TTC a brother or sister for Samuel in the summer this year. We have agreed we would like a baby to arrive early in the year rather than later in the year. We have a really busy September and October for bdays and our son was born September too. I am 33 in September and I don't want to wait much longer to start TTC and I don't want too big an age gap as our son will be 2 and a half in March. My OH is a little more apprehensive I think than me but he does want Sam to have a sibling.

Anyway I am really excited about this year and the prospect of a new baby. Broody doesn't even cover how I am at the moment!!!

Would like to get to know you all and have some others to talk to who are in my position!

Cath x


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi everyone, hope you're all having a good weekend!

SO AF still hasn't arrived! So confused what is going on. Last month I was a week late, so I still have until tomorrow for AF to show up. After that I'm not sure, it will be longer than Im used to being late.

Still hoping :rofl: !

Dont want to test again and see that bfn :nope:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> Hi everyone, hope you're all having a good weekend!
> 
> SO AF still hasn't arrived! So confused what is going on. Last month I was a week late, so I still have until tomorrow for AF to show up. After that I'm not sure, it will be longer than Im used to being late.
> 
> Still hoping :rofl: !
> 
> Dont want to test again and see that bfn :nope:

Wow Mummy!! That's crazy! Keep us updated! I was getting crampy this morning, so I think the witch is about to get me!


----------



## Hamtowngirl

jessicasmum said:


> Hamtowngirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm new to BnB.
> 
> My dh and I are going to start trying for our first in April and I'm so excited.
> 
> I was looking through this thread and you seem like such awesome supportive women. Happy to have stumbled upon this thread :)
> 
> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you name to the list of people on my first post :) do you have a preference of sex of the baby or are you :yellow: ?Click to expand...

Thanks for the add! 

We don't care which sex the baby is, we'd just like it to be healthy :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome Cath! :wave: :flower:

How are my lovely ladies doing?


----------



## jessicasmum

Lroxy2 said:


> It's getting closer to our TTC dates ladies!! When I joined it seemed like it would never happen. What's even better is my DH agreed to move it up a month :)
> I'm a happy girl!

That's great your OH decided to move TTC forward a month :happydance: i see from your ticker you will be starting trying just 11 days before me :thumbup:


----------



## jessicasmum

Pretty Sakura said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to wish you all well and that I hope your bfps come shortly after you officially start ttc. We have had a change in plans and decided not to ttc this May . ;)

Hope you don't mind me asking but when have decided to change your TTC date to now if not in may any more?


----------



## jessicasmum

Delamere19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this thread. I'm Cath,32 and my OH is 32. We have a 2 year old boy who is my whole world. I have been broody for ages and I would like to start TTC a brother or sister for Samuel in the summer this year. We have agreed we would like a baby to arrive early in the year rather than later in the year. We have a really busy September and October for bdays and our son was born September too. I am 33 in September and I don't want to wait much longer to start TTC and I don't want too big an age gap as our son will be 2 and a half in March. My OH is a little more apprehensive I think than me but he does want Sam to have a sibling.
> 
> Anyway I am really excited about this year and the prospect of a new baby. Broody doesn't even cover how I am at the moment!!!
> 
> Would like to get to know you all and have some others to talk to who are in my position!
> 
> Cath x

Hi Cath and welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list of people on my first post :) would you like a girl for your 2nd or are you :yellow: ? i will be also trying for my 2nd and hoping for a boy this time as we have a little girl already but as long as the baby is healthy is the main thing :)


----------



## **angel**

Hi Ladies,

How is everyone doing today? xxx


----------



## georgebaby1

Hi everyone not been on for a few days how is everyone ? Finally got my appointment for my implant removing on 14 th so only a week. Not looking forward to the crazy af i will probably have though. But then hopefully after afternoon can start with opks and hopefully be ready for may/June. Just started my diet aswell and hoping to loose as much as i can before ttc


----------



## jessicasmum

georgebaby1 said:


> Hi everyone not been on for a few days how is everyone ? Finally got my appointment for my implant removing on 14 th so only a week. Not looking forward to the crazy af i will probably have though. But then hopefully after afternoon can start with opks and hopefully be ready for may/June. Just started my diet aswell and hoping to loose as much as i can before ttc

Hey did you have a nice christmas/new year? :thumbup: on getting your implant out next week, seeming more real now isn't it :)
I have also started my diet today, only 19 weeks left to lose as much as possible, need to get my butt into gear :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I have also started a diet, day 6 for me. Goodluck jessicasmum :thumbup:


----------



## babe2ooo

Hello :hi: 

I'm in the same boat as you really, me and my OH already have jack who is four and were looking to try in may, we get married on 15th may and will start trying after that. We have been together 6years. I'm thinking of coming off the pill at the end of march to start getting my body back to normal. We really want a girl


----------



## 30mummyof1

babe2ooo said:


> Hello :hi:
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you really, me and my OH already have jack who is four and were looking to try in may, we get married on 15th may and will start trying after that. We have been together 6years. I'm thinking of coming off the pill at the end of march to start getting my body back to normal. We really want a girl

:hi: welcome to the thread. Hoping for pink here too!


----------



## fxmummyduck

CantHrdlyWait said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, hope you're all having a good weekend!
> 
> SO AF still hasn't arrived! So confused what is going on. Last month I was a week late, so I still have until tomorrow for AF to show up. After that I'm not sure, it will be longer than Im used to being late.
> 
> Still hoping :rofl: !
> 
> Dont want to test again and see that bfn :nope:
> 
> Wow Mummy!! That's crazy! Keep us updated! I was getting crampy this morning, so I think the witch is about to get me!Click to expand...

Yes it's very annoying as I have no idea why my cycles have gone to 36 days or more, wondering if it's because I was ill december :shrug: anyways, AF definitely starting to rear her ugly head, but it's ok I just want it to show up so we can be in Jan cycle and ntnp!!! Hurry up :witch: and get here! Now I have no idea when I O, will have to order more ICs I think. It's really weird, our cycles are now probably going to be similar!

How's everyone else doing? It's only 12 weeks until the wedding so must mean we are all really close to ttc! It's going fast yay!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, hope you're all having a good weekend!
> 
> SO AF still hasn't arrived! So confused what is going on. Last month I was a week late, so I still have until tomorrow for AF to show up. After that I'm not sure, it will be longer than Im used to being late.
> 
> Still hoping :rofl: !
> 
> Dont want to test again and see that bfn :nope:
> 
> Wow Mummy!! That's crazy! Keep us updated! I was getting crampy this morning, so I think the witch is about to get me!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it's very annoying as I have no idea why my cycles have gone to 36 days or more, wondering if it's because I was ill december :shrug: anyways, AF definitely starting to rear her ugly head, but it's ok I just want it to show up so we can be in Jan cycle and ntnp!!! Hurry up :witch: and get here! Now I have no idea when I O, will have to order more ICs I think. It's really weird, our cycles are now probably going to be similar!
> 
> How's everyone else doing? It's only 12 weeks until the wedding so must mean we are all really close to ttc! It's going fast yay!Click to expand...

yes, that's a strange long cycle, but maybe it was because you were ill! I think when I get paid again, i'm going to buy some OPK's online because i'll only have one more cycle before we start trying. Couldn't hurt to already have them on hand! 

Still waiting on my ring though.......:shrug:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Oh well hopefully they will get shorter from now on, Im taking my evening primrose again.

Yeh im waiting until I can order some more opks, as I really have no idea when Im ovulating anymore.

Maybe valentines day for the ring?! x


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> Oh well hopefully they will get shorter from now on, Im taking my evening primrose again.
> 
> Yeh im waiting until I can order some more opks, as I really have no idea when Im ovulating anymore.
> 
> Maybe valentines day for the ring?! x

I doubt it's Valentines beause we both kind of think Valentine's is a stupid day anyway! I really can't imagine when it will be because he wanted it to be before we started TTC, so i'm starting to get nervous! The only thing I can think of is if we do anything special for our 1 year anniversary, but so far we haven't planned anything!


----------



## fxmummyduck

CantHrdlyWait said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Oh well hopefully they will get shorter from now on, Im taking my evening primrose again.
> 
> Yeh im waiting until I can order some more opks, as I really have no idea when Im ovulating anymore.
> 
> Maybe valentines day for the ring?! x
> 
> I doubt it's Valentines beause we both kind of think Valentine's is a stupid day anyway! I really can't imagine when it will be because he wanted it to be before we started TTC, so i'm starting to get nervous! The only thing I can think of is if we do anything special for our 1 year anniversary, but so far we haven't planned anything!Click to expand...

Maybe he has been planning already as a surprise and not let on! My OH managed to get us to Australia with a ring in the suitcase, etc went out for our Anniversary in the evening and I still had no idea there was a ring in his pocket. Men can be very crafty and lovely when they want to be! :haha:


----------



## **angel**

georgebaby1 said:


> Hi everyone not been on for a few days how is everyone ? Finally got my appointment for my implant removing on 14 th so only a week. Not looking forward to the crazy af i will probably have though. But then hopefully after afternoon can start with opks and hopefully be ready for may/June. Just started my diet aswell and hoping to loose as much as i can before ttc

Good luck with having the implant out. Hope AF isn't too crazy xx


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Oh well hopefully they will get shorter from now on, Im taking my evening primrose again.
> 
> Yeh im waiting until I can order some more opks, as I really have no idea when Im ovulating anymore.
> 
> Maybe valentines day for the ring?! x
> 
> I doubt it's Valentines beause we both kind of think Valentine's is a stupid day anyway! I really can't imagine when it will be because he wanted it to be before we started TTC, so i'm starting to get nervous! The only thing I can think of is if we do anything special for our 1 year anniversary, but so far we haven't planned anything!Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he has been planning already as a surprise and not let on! My OH managed to get us to Australia with a ring in the suitcase, etc went out for our Anniversary in the evening and I still had no idea there was a ring in his pocket. Men can be very crafty and lovely when they want to be! :haha:Click to expand...

I sure hope he has something up his sleeve! LOL I work two jobs so if he plans something it'll be essential for me to know so I can get off at my second job! I just my ring already.:coffee:


----------



## jessicasmum

babe2ooo said:


> Hello :hi:
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you really, me and my OH already have jack who is four and were looking to try in may, we get married on 15th may and will start trying after that. We have been together 6years. I'm thinking of coming off the pill at the end of march to start getting my body back to normal. We really want a girl

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you to the list on my first post :) awww bet you cant wait for the wedding, what kind of wedding will it be, big/small,church/civil ceremony etc... ?


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> I have also started a diet, day 6 for me. Goodluck jessicasmum :thumbup:

How is your dieting going? how much are you wanting to lose? i had a bit of surprise today as its the first time i have weighed myself in a couple of months and im a stone lighter than i thought :thumbup: , i think it might be to do with me not being well over christmas but its a great plus. just hoping its not my scales being faulty :haha: still a way to go though.


----------



## kimmers1786

My hubby and I are going to start trying for baby number 1 in June!!! We have been married 3 years and together almost 6 years!!! We haven't really tried, but we haven't prevented really either... lol... Trying to learn how to chart now and what to do before we actually start in June!!! I have PCOS, so this is a bit harder... Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

jessicasmum said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> I have also started a diet, day 6 for me. Goodluck jessicasmum :thumbup:
> 
> How is your dieting going? how much are you wanting to lose? i had a bit of surprise today as its the first time i have weighed myself in a couple of months and im a stone lighter than i thought :thumbup: , i think it might be to do with me not being well over christmas but its a great plus. just hoping its not my scales being faulty :haha: still a way to go though.Click to expand...

wow, that's a great bonus! I want to loose 2stone, and have lost 4lb so far. I'm doing weight watchers and finding it ok actually, because you are allowed anything within reason! 
how did you find your 1st day? what diet are you doing?


----------



## jessicasmum

kimmers1786 said:


> My hubby and I are going to start trying for baby number 1 in June!!! We have been married 3 years and together almost 6 years!!! We haven't really tried, but we haven't prevented really either... lol... Trying to learn how to chart now and what to do before we actually start in June!!! I have PCOS, so this is a bit harder... Good luck everyone!!!

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list of people on my first post :) What sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> I have also started a diet, day 6 for me. Goodluck jessicasmum :thumbup:
> 
> How is your dieting going? how much are you wanting to lose? i had a bit of surprise today as its the first time i have weighed myself in a couple of months and im a stone lighter than i thought :thumbup: , i think it might be to do with me not being well over christmas but its a great plus. just hoping its not my scales being faulty :haha: still a way to go though.Click to expand...
> 
> wow, that's a great bonus! I want to loose 2stone, and have lost 4lb so far. I'm doing weight watchers and finding it ok actually, because you are allowed anything within reason!
> how did you find your 1st day? what diet are you doing?Click to expand...

:thumbup: on the 4 pound loss :) im finding it quite easy at the moment but think it seems like this for the first week for me it will be next week i think it will start feeling harder, just not feeling that hungry at the moment. im not doing a particular diet just cutting the rubbish out and not eating any more than 1500 calories a day. the exercise hasn't started yet though as i felt i had no energy this morning, think im still not 100% after the flu. are you doing any exercise?


----------



## kimmers1786

jessicasmum said:


> kimmers1786 said:
> 
> 
> My hubby and I are going to start trying for baby number 1 in June!!! We have been married 3 years and together almost 6 years!!! We haven't really tried, but we haven't prevented really either... lol... Trying to learn how to chart now and what to do before we actually start in June!!! I have PCOS, so this is a bit harder... Good luck everyone!!!
> 
> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list of people on my first post :) What sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?Click to expand...

I am hoping girl, and hubby wants boy... I always tell him I will still love a boy, but everything I know is girl... I make hair bows for gosh sakes... lol... I am just not quite ready yet, hoping to lose more weight by then, and understand everything better by then... But nervous I may be waiting too long to have one with my PCOS...


----------



## 30mummyof1

jessicasmum said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> I have also started a diet, day 6 for me. Goodluck jessicasmum :thumbup:
> 
> How is your dieting going? how much are you wanting to lose? i had a bit of surprise today as its the first time i have weighed myself in a couple of months and im a stone lighter than i thought :thumbup: , i think it might be to do with me not being well over christmas but its a great plus. just hoping its not my scales being faulty :haha: still a way to go though.Click to expand...
> 
> wow, that's a great bonus! I want to loose 2stone, and have lost 4lb so far. I'm doing weight watchers and finding it ok actually, because you are allowed anything within reason!
> how did you find your 1st day? what diet are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: on the 4 pound loss :) im finding it quite easy at the moment but think it seems like this for the first week for me it will be next week i think it will start feeling harder, just not feeling that hungry at the moment. im not doing a particular diet just cutting the rubbish out and not eating any more than 1500 calories a day. the exercise hasn't started yet though as i felt i had no energy this morning, think im still not 100% after the flu. are you doing any exercise?Click to expand...

Thanks, yes i'm doing Josie Gibson's dvd every other day. It's bloody hard, if i'm honest sweating and out of breath and you only do 20mins! :rofl:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

hello ladies! AF came HARD this morning! I was talking to a co-worker and got a huge gush and had to run to the bathroom! My period has NEVER started like this. It starts very slow and builds up. So Strange!!!! 

So I slipped today and told my mom that We are TTC in feb! As much as i wanted to hide it from everyone my mom is my best friend and it just felt wrong not telling her. Now she's saying if we get married before their vacation maybe they could bring us along as a honeymoon! Gotta get a feel from the OH as to when we would be getting hitched! ;)


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome kimmers! I'm also hoping for :pink: for #1. I'm just really glad that DF is right on board with a girl and doesn't mind gender swaying with me. :thumbup:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> Welcome kimmers! I'm also hoping for :pink: for #1. I'm just really glad that DF is right on board with a girl and doesn't mind gender swaying with me. :thumbup:

I'm probably the only woman I know that want's a BOY! but I really don't care as long as they are healthy! my mom already has a grandson from my step-sister, so she really wants me to have a girl!


----------



## KalonKiki

A big reason why we want a girl is because everyone from my generation in my family that already has children all have boys. The biggest reason though is that girls mature faster and we think that if we had a little girl first she would make a really good big sister. After all I was a great big sister and Colin admits that he was a terrible big brother.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

*sigh* Oh the joys of being in the WTT section. Apparently there was a big misunderstanding with my OH about our TTC date. He said that coming off of my paxil was only half of the equation and that being married was the other half. He feels the only reason that i'm pushing to be married is so that we can start trying for a baby (which is sadly partially true) but I did think the wedding and the engagement were coming sooner than they must be. I don't know why I am in such a rush and I think it's putting strain on our relationship. It's just that OH doesn't understand the NEED to have a baby. We talk about it all the time and he gets my hopes up, but he keeps going back and forth. I have no idea when we are talking about TTC now so I took my ticker out of my signature and I'm going to STAY OUT of the TTC boards and only stay in WTT. I will probably spend a little less time on here too as I think it's only making me more broody. OH says he wishes I would get a hobby, because apparently wanting to have a baby isn't really a good hobby right now. Not going to lie, i'm really down. I wish we could just settle on a REAL timeframe =(


----------



## georgebaby1

jessicasmum said:


> georgebaby1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone not been on for a few days how is everyone ? Finally got my appointment for my implant removing on 14 th so only a week. Not looking forward to the crazy af i will probably have though. But then hopefully after afternoon can start with opks and hopefully be ready for may/June. Just started my diet aswell and hoping to loose as much as i can before ttc
> 
> Hey did you have a nice christmas/new year? :thumbup: on getting your implant out next week, seeming more real now isn't it :)
> I have also started my diet today, only 19 weeks left to lose as much as possible, need to get my butt into gear :haha:Click to expand...

i started my diet sunday and im using my fitness pal app to count calories and doing an exercise dvd im hoping to loose a few stone although i think its wisjful thinking.


----------



## 30mummyof1

georgebaby1 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgebaby1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone not been on for a few days how is everyone ? Finally got my appointment for my implant removing on 14 th so only a week. Not looking forward to the crazy af i will probably have though. But then hopefully after afternoon can start with opks and hopefully be ready for may/June. Just started my diet aswell and hoping to loose as much as i can before ttc
> 
> Hey did you have a nice christmas/new year? :thumbup: on getting your implant out next week, seeming more real now isn't it :)
> I have also started my diet today, only 19 weeks left to lose as much as possible, need to get my butt into gear :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i started my diet sunday and im using my fitness pal app to count calories and doing an exercise dvd im hoping to loose a few stone although i think its wisjful thinking.Click to expand...

That's 3 of us then all doing the same! Goodluck to you, and lets support each other. :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hello! Just thought I'd check in and catch up with some messages. Sorry I have been rather caught up in my stupid MIA AF, which is still misbehaving.

Lroxy2 - congrats on dh moving your ttc date! Yay!

Pretty Sakura - just wanted to wish you luck for when you do start TTC x

Delamere19 - Cath! Hello and welcome, sorry I'm not usually this self-obssessed, blame awol AF!

Kimmers1786 - Hello and welcome! :flower: sorry for late hello also

jessicamum, 30mummyof1,georgebaby1 - just wanted to wish you luck with diets and exercise! Im trying to be better too, so far excercise is my nemesis but thinking a dvd sounds like a good idea.

babe2000 - how are your wedding plans going? I've been designing invites, hoping to finish making them at the wknd.

angel - hiya, how are you?

Kiki - what's going on with you? I can't decide pink or blue, but either would be good! I have older sisters, so I keep thinking it would be nice to have blue first!

Sorry If I have missed anyone out! Take care ladies x


----------



## fxmummyduck

CantHrdlyWait said:


> *sigh* Oh the joys of being in the WTT section. Apparently there was a big misunderstanding with my OH about our TTC date. He said that coming off of my paxil was only half of the equation and that being married was the other half. He feels the only reason that i'm pushing to be married is so that we can start trying for a baby (which is sadly partially true) but I did think the wedding and the engagement were coming sooner than they must be. I don't know why I am in such a rush and I think it's putting strain on our relationship. It's just that OH doesn't understand the NEED to have a baby. We talk about it all the time and he gets my hopes up, but he keeps going back and forth. I have no idea when we are talking about TTC now so I took my ticker out of my signature and I'm going to STAY OUT of the TTC boards and only stay in WTT. I will probably spend a little less time on here too as I think it's only making me more broody. OH says he wishes I would get a hobby, because apparently wanting to have a baby isn't really a good hobby right now. Not going to lie, i'm really down. I wish we could just settle on a REAL timeframe =(

Hello Hun, sorry you're feeling down :hugs: oh dear, maybe your OH (just a thought, not saying I'm right) needs to feel that you want him for him and not to just start TTC, perhaps you could spend some quality time together just you, with no baby talk, why you love him and want to be with him. It will come eventually and it's not good to be putting a strain on the relationship, even tho I understand how hard it is to be patient. It will be worth it. Our men can get a bit insecure sometimes too and maybe he just needs to hear about other things and how good you are together and your relationship, and looking forward to the wedding etc. Perhaps it will take some of the pressure off. I think he wants things to be just right, another thing our OHs have in common, and while it's frustrating for us, it's really sweet that they care enough they want to be in the right place first.

Whereas all us ladies understand your need for a baby, I don't think they do (not in the same way anyway) and i don't even think it's worth trying to explain it to them. Spend some time together, focus on just you guys and things may not take that long. Hope you feel better soon.

Also please feel free to ignore my advice, I am no expert it's just my thoughts on things! :wacko:

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> *sigh* Oh the joys of being in the WTT section. Apparently there was a big misunderstanding with my OH about our TTC date. He said that coming off of my paxil was only half of the equation and that being married was the other half. He feels the only reason that i'm pushing to be married is so that we can start trying for a baby (which is sadly partially true) but I did think the wedding and the engagement were coming sooner than they must be. I don't know why I am in such a rush and I think it's putting strain on our relationship. It's just that OH doesn't understand the NEED to have a baby. We talk about it all the time and he gets my hopes up, but he keeps going back and forth. I have no idea when we are talking about TTC now so I took my ticker out of my signature and I'm going to STAY OUT of the TTC boards and only stay in WTT. I will probably spend a little less time on here too as I think it's only making me more broody. OH says he wishes I would get a hobby, because apparently wanting to have a baby isn't really a good hobby right now. Not going to lie, i'm really down. I wish we could just settle on a REAL timeframe =(
> 
> Hello Hun, sorry you're feeling down :hugs: oh dear, maybe your OH (just a thought, not saying I'm right) needs to feel that you want him for him and not to just start TTC, perhaps you could spend some quality time together just you, with no baby talk, why you love him and want to be with him. It will come eventually and it's not good to be putting a strain on the relationship, even tho I understand how hard it is to be patient. It will be worth it. Our men can get a bit insecure sometimes too and maybe he just needs to hear about other things and how good you are together and your relationship, and looking forward to the wedding etc. Perhaps it will take some of the pressure off. I think he wants things to be just right, another thing our OHs have in common, and while it's frustrating for us, it's really sweet that they care enough they want to be in the right place first.
> 
> Whereas all us ladies understand your need for a baby, I don't think they do (not in the same way anyway) and i don't even think it's worth trying to explain it to them. Spend some time together, focus on just you guys and things may not take that long. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Also please feel free to ignore my advice, I am no expert it's just my thoughts on things! :wacko:
> 
> Good luck :hugs:Click to expand...

Nope!! You're dead on. That's pretty much exactly what he was telling me. I need to slow down and just have it be us for the time being. Now i'm trying to find a "hobby" but OH isn't happy with any of them. I suggested the gym but his last girlfriend left him for someone at the gym, so he isn't keen on that which I understand but don't think is fair to me. So bleh. I'm just sad and bummed, but thank you Mummy you are so right!! :flower:


----------



## fxmummyduck

What about a scrapbook/photo album of you both...or ideas for the future and wedding :shrug: You could start running again as you don't have to go to the gym for that! Or Yoga, I find is really good you can do that at home with a mat and DVD, it does wonders for everything especially meditation, may help with the patience :haha:

:hugs:

good luck x


----------



## kimmers1786

CantHrdlyWait said:


> *sigh* Oh the joys of being in the WTT section. Apparently there was a big misunderstanding with my OH about our TTC date. He said that coming off of my paxil was only half of the equation and that being married was the other half. He feels the only reason that i'm pushing to be married is so that we can start trying for a baby (which is sadly partially true) but I did think the wedding and the engagement were coming sooner than they must be. I don't know why I am in such a rush and I think it's putting strain on our relationship. It's just that OH doesn't understand the NEED to have a baby. We talk about it all the time and he gets my hopes up, but he keeps going back and forth. I have no idea when we are talking about TTC now so I took my ticker out of my signature and I'm going to STAY OUT of the TTC boards and only stay in WTT. I will probably spend a little less time on here too as I think it's only making me more broody. OH says he wishes I would get a hobby, because apparently wanting to have a baby isn't really a good hobby right now. Not going to lie, i'm really down. I wish we could just settle on a REAL timeframe =(


I know how this is... My husband and I have been together almost 6 years, and we have never really tried, but we haven't prevented it either... I found out I have PCOS and my doctor said the longer we waited, the less likely I was to have a baby... That was devastating... I wanted to ttc right then, but the hubby wasn't ready... We have gone back and fourth for 3 years now (since we got married)... We finally made a list of things, and in an order that had to be done before we were ready... We have gone through the list, and have 2 things left, my health and buying a home... We are working on my health now, so for 6 months I have to lose weight and figure out how to temp and everything... lol... I am saying it will happen, and if you put too much pressure on him, it won't be a happy, loving time... Meet in the middle... He wants to wait 3 year, you want one now, start in a year and a half... lol... He might be saying things, not to get your hopes up, but to make you happy... Talk to him, and don't get upset with what he says... Support each other and make a loose plan... :winkwink: Good luck...


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> What about a scrapbook/photo album of you both...or ideas for the future and wedding :shrug: You could start running again as you don't have to go to the gym for that! Or Yoga, I find is really good you can do that at home with a mat and DVD, it does wonders for everything especially meditation, may help with the patience :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> good luck x

I would really love to try Yoga! Maybe I should look into that. I also really used to love scrapbooking but it's just so tedious! LOL maybe I should give it another go! :dohh:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

kimmers1786 said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> *sigh* Oh the joys of being in the WTT section. Apparently there was a big misunderstanding with my OH about our TTC date. He said that coming off of my paxil was only half of the equation and that being married was the other half. He feels the only reason that i'm pushing to be married is so that we can start trying for a baby (which is sadly partially true) but I did think the wedding and the engagement were coming sooner than they must be. I don't know why I am in such a rush and I think it's putting strain on our relationship. It's just that OH doesn't understand the NEED to have a baby. We talk about it all the time and he gets my hopes up, but he keeps going back and forth. I have no idea when we are talking about TTC now so I took my ticker out of my signature and I'm going to STAY OUT of the TTC boards and only stay in WTT. I will probably spend a little less time on here too as I think it's only making me more broody. OH says he wishes I would get a hobby, because apparently wanting to have a baby isn't really a good hobby right now. Not going to lie, i'm really down. I wish we could just settle on a REAL timeframe =(
> 
> 
> I know how this is... My husband and I have been together almost 6 years, and we have never really tried, but we haven't prevented it either... I found out I have PCOS and my doctor said the longer we waited, the less likely I was to have a baby... That was devastating... I wanted to ttc right then, but the hubby wasn't ready... We have gone back and fourth for 3 years now (since we got married)... We finally made a list of things, and in an order that had to be done before we were ready... We have gone through the list, and have 2 things left, my health and buying a home... We are working on my health now, so for 6 months I have to lose weight and figure out how to temp and everything... lol... I am saying it will happen, and if you put too much pressure on him, it won't be a happy, loving time... Meet in the middle... He wants to wait 3 year, you want one now, start in a year and a half... lol... He might be saying things, not to get your hopes up, but to make you happy... Talk to him, and don't get upset with what he says... Support each other and make a loose plan... :winkwink: Good luck...Click to expand...

You are right! The only thing i've asked of him is WHEN he thinks he will be ready.. just a time to look to, and he says "What is it with women and they ALL NEED A DATE?" LOL I tried to get him talking about a wedding instead but it's hard to talk about a wedding when we aren't engaged yet. I'm trying really hard to focus on soemthing else, but i have nothing else to focus on!! :nope:


----------



## babe2ooo

jessicasmum said:


> babe2ooo said:
> 
> 
> Hello :hi:
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you really, me and my OH already have jack who is four and were looking to try in may, we get married on 15th may and will start trying after that. We have been together 6years. I'm thinking of coming off the pill at the end of march to start getting my body back to normal. We really want a girl
> 
> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you to the list on my first post :) awww bet you cant wait for the wedding, what kind of wedding will it be, big/small,church/civil ceremony etc... ?Click to expand...

Well we live in the UK and were going to las Vegas to get married just me my oh and my best friend and her husband. So its small but getting married in a lovely chapel and taking my wedding dress with me


----------



## kimmers1786

CantHrdlyWait, that is hard... We got engaged a year after we started dating, but knew from the get go we were getting married... It was a looong wait knowing that we would, but not knowing when...lol... Then we were fighting one day, then made up, and he asked me... I was shocked... lol... Then waiting another year and a half to do it... But I knew that if I didn't wait, I might ruin it... Then to find out I might never get to have kids the longer I waited, and that he wasn't ready so we had to wait... Ugh... I started making hairbows and tutus... lol... And then I had so many medical bills, that I figured it would take over 30 years to pay off, that about killed me... So 6 months ago we made plans, and started crossing them off.... It has helped with the wait, and helped each of us compromise to what we want... lol... We don't go step by step, or have a time line, just a rough plan.... lol...


----------



## babe2ooo

Fxmummyduck- every thing is booked and just paid off my last payment for my wedding dress  just waiting now really so excited can't wait


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

kimmers1786 said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> *sigh* Oh the joys of being in the WTT section. Apparently there was a big misunderstanding with my OH about our TTC date. He said that coming off of my paxil was only half of the equation and that being married was the other half. He feels the only reason that i'm pushing to be married is so that we can start trying for a baby (which is sadly partially true) but I did think the wedding and the engagement were coming sooner than they must be. I don't know why I am in such a rush and I think it's putting strain on our relationship. It's just that OH doesn't understand the NEED to have a baby. We talk about it all the time and he gets my hopes up, but he keeps going back and forth. I have no idea when we are talking about TTC now so I took my ticker out of my signature and I'm going to STAY OUT of the TTC boards and only stay in WTT. I will probably spend a little less time on here too as I think it's only making me more broody. OH says he wishes I would get a hobby, because apparently wanting to have a baby isn't really a good hobby right now. Not going to lie, i'm really down. I wish we could just settle on a REAL timeframe =(
> 
> 
> I know how this is... My husband and I have been together almost 6 years, and we have never really tried, but we haven't prevented it either... I found out I have PCOS and my doctor said the longer we waited, the less likely I was to have a baby... That was devastating... I wanted to ttc right then, but the hubby wasn't ready... We have gone back and fourth for 3 years now (since we got married)... We finally made a list of things, and in an order that had to be done before we were ready... We have gone through the list, and have 2 things left, my health and buying a home... We are working on my health now, so for 6 months I have to lose weight and figure out how to temp and everything... lol... I am saying it will happen, and if you put too much pressure on him, it won't be a happy, loving time... Meet in the middle... He wants to wait 3 year, you want one now, start in a year and a half... lol... He might be saying things, not to get your hopes up, but to make you happy... Talk to him, and don't get upset with what he says... Support each other and make a loose plan... :winkwink: Good luck...Click to expand...

I know. It's all so hard. Every time I try to get some sort of time frame out of him he will tell me something ( to make me happy) and then he changes it. I'm just done asking. I'll just have to go his speed. :wacko:


----------



## KalonKiki

To my lovely engaged buddies: I'm glad that wedding plans are going smoothly for you guys. As of right no I'm worried that we won't be able to pay for our wedding. My father is only paying for the venue and the dress, so we may end up having to skimp on everything else. It's heart breaking to think about at the moment.

To my lovely ladies exercising: DF and I were supposed to start our wedding workout this morning, but either he didn't wake me up or he tried to unsuccessfully. XD Good luck with the weight loss and I hope you all reach your goals soon!

To my new lovely ladies: How are you doing? Anything exciting happening? :D

Canthrdlywait: :hugs: I understand what's happening with you because DF tends to do the same thing with me. It's not that he's not emotionally ready for a baby (I think he secretly hopes that we'll get pregnant sometime in the next few months and he's made a couple of "baby purchases" already), but he's worried about our finances. He has also told me that he feels like I'm more excited about having babies than I am about being his wife, so these days I try to reassure him that I am excited to marry him. It's inching close to O time (I think) now though, so I've been pretty broody. DF keeps reassuring me that he would be hard at work trying to get me pregnant right now if we were making more comfortable wages. I just wish that we could catch a money break already so that we can start trying. ):


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> To my lovely engaged buddies: I'm glad that wedding plans are going smoothly for you guys. As of right no I'm worried that we won't be able to pay for our wedding. My father is only paying for the venue and the dress, so we may end up having to skimp on everything else. It's heart breaking to think about at the moment.
> 
> To my lovely ladies exercising: DF and I were supposed to start our wedding workout this morning, but either he didn't wake me up or he tried to unsuccessfully. XD Good luck with the weight loss and I hope you all reach your goals soon!
> 
> To my new lovely ladies: How are you doing? Anything exciting happening? :D
> 
> Canthrdlywait: :hugs: I understand what's happening with you because DF tends to do the same thing with me. It's not that he's not emotionally ready for a baby (I think he secretly hopes that we'll get pregnant sometime in the next few months and he's made a couple of "baby purchases" already), but he's worried about our finances. He has also told me that he feels like I'm more excited about having babies than I am about being his wife, so these days I try to reassure him that I am excited to marry him. It's inching close to O time (I think) now though, so I've been pretty broody. DF keeps reassuring me that he would be hard at work trying to get me pregnant right now if we were making more comfortable wages. I just wish that we could catch a money break already so that we can start trying. ):

I can so relate!! He swears it's got a lot to do with money, but we really are never going to make TONS more then we do now! In fact, he's hoping to get a job (so he doesn't have to commute over an hour each day) and it's way less than what he currently makes! I try to explain that we will never be COMPLETELY financially ready but he doesn't believe it. :nope:

SO many little kids came through my line tonight ( i work part time at a grocery store) including 2 little tiny babies. They were so dear. Sighhhh.

I did start thinking about our wedding. We really have no funds for a super nice wedding, but I think a backyard "garden party" wedding could be really nice done with the right decorating, so I did start to get excited about that today!


----------



## KalonKiki

Wedding planning is a lot of fun! The only thing I find frustrating about it is figuring out how to pay for it. I feel bad because I feel like I might have to ask my parents to pay for the whole thing because DF's parents can't afford to help with much and we won't be able to pay for much of anything ourselves. Personally, I like the idea of a nice romantic private wedding, but DF wants a big wedding celebration with all the friends and family. Besides, we both feel like our parents/grandparents/ect would feel offended if we had a private wedding and therefore they didn't get to see us get married. On the other hand my SIL and I went into a baby store today while we were out job hunting together and gushed over all of the cute stuff! We're both hoping that we have girls first so that they'll be close in age and can play together. :D


----------



## stephaniexx

Hi ladies :) just a quick check in - good luck to the weddong planners how exciting!!

Hi to any new ladies :)

Just had to say my ticker is looking fantastic lol. AF is due today, no sign yet but we have been using condoms with no oopsies or anything, so just taking its sweet time I guess.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope it stays away if you have managed to catch a cheeky :spermy: Stephanie! My af was earlier than expected. Only had 9day leutal phase, but it is 1st af after pill so i'm not going to worry yet.


----------



## stephaniexx

Omg I would scream with excitement if a little swimmer managed to get through!!

If you're worried about your lp pre natals will help, but as you say its 1st cycle after the pill so I bet it lengthens out each cycle from now on x


----------



## 30mummyof1

stephaniexx said:


> Omg I would scream with excitement if a little swimmer managed to get through!!
> 
> If you're worried about your lp pre natals will help, but as you say its 1st cycle after the pill so I bet it lengthens out each cycle from now on x

fx :hugs:
Thanks, yes I must get some of those to start probably next month I think. :happydance:


----------



## Delamere19

jessicasmum said:


> Delamere19 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this thread. I'm Cath,32 and my OH is 32. We have a 2 year old boy who is my whole world. I have been broody for ages and I would like to start TTC a brother or sister for Samuel in the summer this year. We have agreed we would like a baby to arrive early in the year rather than later in the year. We have a really busy September and October for bdays and our son was born September too. I am 33 in September and I don't want to wait much longer to start TTC and I don't want too big an age gap as our son will be 2 and a half in March. My OH is a little more apprehensive I think than me but he does want Sam to have a sibling.
> 
> Anyway I am really excited about this year and the prospect of a new baby. Broody doesn't even cover how I am at the moment!!!
> 
> Would like to get to know you all and have some others to talk to who are in my position!
> 
> Cath x
> 
> Hi Cath and welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list of people on my first post :) would you like a girl for your 2nd or are you :yellow: ? i will be also trying for my 2nd and hoping for a boy this time as we have a little girl already but as long as the baby is healthy is the main thing :)Click to expand...

Hi, 

I would love a girl but either way would be fine. Like you say as long as they are healthy. 

I went to a soft play with my son, my friends and their children and it was lovely. One of them has a 9 month old girl so I got plenty of snuggles in which was lovely. Didn't help my broodiness any....can't get much broodier!!! She was adorable. My son is kind of fascinated with babies just now which is sweet. What he would be like with a baby in the house all the time would be quite different though, not sure how he would be then. I am kind of interested to find out. Personally I think cos he will be 3 when we have a new baby (if all goes to plan) he will be more aware of what is happening. x


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> Wedding planning is a lot of fun! The only thing I find frustrating about it is figuring out how to pay for it. I feel bad because I feel like I might have to ask my parents to pay for the whole thing because DF's parents can't afford to help with much and we won't be able to pay for much of anything ourselves. Personally, I like the idea of a nice romantic private wedding, but DF wants a big wedding celebration with all the friends and family. Besides, we both feel like our parents/grandparents/ect would feel offended if we had a private wedding and therefore they didn't get to see us get married. On the other hand my SIL and I went into a baby store today while we were out job hunting together and gushed over all of the cute stuff! We're both hoping that we have girls first so that they'll be close in age and can play together. :D

I hate planning of any kind! LOL. I was suppsed to get married a few years ago to my ex and we were just getting married on the beach and the company took care of everything! Even having a back yard wedding will still cost money! We need decorations, a tent in case of rain, music? Ahh! So stressful!


----------



## KalonKiki

Now see I find the planning to be a lot of fun. I just wish I had the funds it took to casually and freely plan. :p


----------



## fxmummyduck

Enjoying the planning too! Definitely been more excited since New Year because the wedding isn't 'next year' anymore :haha:

So AF has finally made an appearance (I think) but it's really not like normal so starting to think this cycle I didn't ovulate. Hope this doesn't become a regular occurrence :wacko:


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm thinking I didn't O this last month or the month before that either. I'm also hoping it doesn't become a regular occurrence. ):


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well, It looks like we've got a wedding date (before the ring. LOL) September 6th. We will be leaving for our Honeymoon (our already scheduled vacation) the next day! It'll definitely give me something to focus on and make the OH feel a little better about the wedding. So looks like I won't be trying until after our wedding.


----------



## hulahoop09

Can I join please! I think we will be start ttc from may. I turn 30 on.6th sept.and we go abroad towards the end of that month so are hoping to be pregnant before then! Would like to have new arrival by april 2014 :D I have been broody since lo arrived so its killing me! Lol.


----------



## fxmummyduck

KalonKiki said:


> I'm thinking I didn't O this last month or the month before that either. I'm also hoping it doesn't become a regular occurrence. ):

Hi hun, yeh it's probably why we've been so late, I think it may have been 2 months in a row for me too :nope: Let's hope things get back to normal for us now. Have started taking Evening Primrose again, last time I was on it my cycles went down to 26/27 days. Think you're only meant to take it up to Oing and then stop, but seeing as a don't know when I O anymore that could be hard. We'll see how it goes! 

Hoping it's normal to have the odd cycle you don't O and that it's out of the way for a while to start TTC! xx


----------



## kimmers1786

What would make 4 (although dollar store brand) HPT have a faint VERY thin line, and then you go to the doctors and it be a negative??? We aren't quite ready, but that made us really excited... Now I feel like I had a punch to the gut... I never have had a line at all, let alone on 4... Were they really just all bad tests???


----------



## fxmummyduck

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Well, It looks like we've got a wedding date (before the ring. LOL) September 6th. We will be leaving for our Honeymoon (our already scheduled vacation) the next day! It'll definitely give me something to focus on and make the OH feel a little better about the wedding. So looks like I won't be trying until after our wedding.

Yay! :happydance: you should be really excited, a wedding date is great, and that gives you more of a focus I guess for TTC? Honeymoon baby?! xx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi hulahoop! :flower:

Kimmers- I'm not sure what could be causing the lines, have only heard other ladies in other forums mention evaporation lines, so could be that. Sorry you had your hopes dashed :nope: it's really horrible isn't it? Have had that 2 months in a row :cry:


----------



## kimmers1786

fxmummyduck said:


> Hi hulahoop! :flower:
> 
> Kimmers- I'm not sure what could be causing the lines, have only heard other ladies in other forums mention evaporation lines, so could be that. Sorry you had your hopes dashed :nope: it's really horrible isn't it? Have had that 2 months in a row :cry:

Hmmm... I wonder what those are... I have never had this happen... I have taken sooo many hpt, since I have PCOS and can never tell if and when I am gonna see AF... And before I drink or do anything, I like to make sure... And usually it goes straight up to the control line and that's it... These 4 times, it went slowly up made part of a line faintly and then up to the control line... My friends all had the same thing happen and they were pregnant... I know right now isn't perfect, but yes it was devastating... I have another doc appointment today to make sure, but I am sure it is negative... :nope:


----------



## KalonKiki

It could be a chemical pregnancy. I've heard of plenty of women that ended up getting a :bfp: early, but then got AF. A chemical pregnancy is a VERY early miscarriage. Most women that have them had no idea that they were ever pregnant to begin with and it's why most doctors tend to discourage early testing.

CantHrdlyWait: Congrats on a wedding date! We'll be getting married about a week apart. :D

Fxmummyduck: I hope our cycles regulate too. I think it'll help when I get a new job and our finances start looking better. I've been super broody lately and I started baby window shopping last night, haha.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Well, It looks like we've got a wedding date (before the ring. LOL) September 6th. We will be leaving for our Honeymoon (our already scheduled vacation) the next day! It'll definitely give me something to focus on and make the OH feel a little better about the wedding. So looks like I won't be trying until after our wedding.
> 
> Yay! :happydance: you should be really excited, a wedding date is great, and that gives you more of a focus I guess for TTC? Honeymoon baby?! xxClick to expand...

I am excited! but I still don't have a ring (don't feel quite right thinking about wedding stuff without one!!). I've already got so much on my mind about the wedding and think it would be super cute to leave the next day on our Honeymoon! (the beach!) I'm still upset about waiting WAY longer for TTC but I really was rushing and it's exciting doing it all in the right order! :happydance:


----------



## **angel**

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Well, It looks like we've got a wedding date (before the ring. LOL) September 6th. We will be leaving for our Honeymoon (our already scheduled vacation) the next day! It'll definitely give me something to focus on and make the OH feel a little better about the wedding. So looks like I won't be trying until after our wedding.

That's great news ,congratulations xx



hulahoop09 said:


> Can I join please! I think we will be start ttc from may. I turn 30 on.6th sept.and we go abroad towards the end of that month so are hoping to be pregnant before then! Would like to have new arrival by april 2014 :D I have been broody since lo arrived so its killing me! Lol.

Welcome :flower: xx


----------



## babe2ooo

Sometimes I hate waiting, don't u ?


----------



## stephaniexx

Hope everybody is ok today :flower:

AF is currently 2 days late, I haven't tested yet as I don't think it's possible that I'm pregnant, used condoms all month and none ripped or anything, so I'm really annoyed!!! And I don't dare tell OH cos he will instantly think I'm pregnant and he really wants to wait til June!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, DF has given me a more of a goal to reach for before we can start trying. He wants to be making at least 36,000 after taxes, which is very doable, especially since he's applying for a salaried management position at work which pays 30,000 a year. I could get almost any paying job and we would be making at least what we would need to start trying if he got that job. We might not be able to start trying until 2014 though, I was hoping for no later than September. ):


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> Well, DF has given me a more of a goal to reach for before we can start trying. He wants to be making at least 36,000 after taxes, which is very doable, especially since he's applying for a salaried management position at work which pays 30,000 a year. I could get almost any paying job and we would be making at least what we would need to start trying if he got that job. We might not be able to start trying until 2014 though, I was hoping for no later than September. ):

atleast you have a goal!!! keep you head up!!:hugs:


----------



## **angel**

stephaniexx said:


> Hope everybody is ok today :flower:
> 
> AF is currently 2 days late, I haven't tested yet as I don't think it's possible that I'm pregnant, used condoms all month and none ripped or anything, so I'm really annoyed!!! And I don't dare tell OH cos he will instantly think I'm pregnant and he really wants to wait til June!!

Hope AF doesn't mess you around for too long xx


----------



## KalonKiki

I'll try, it's just that I think it's going to take us at least a few months to actually get pregnant, so I was hoping to start trying as soon as possible. Oh well, it helps that we've actually been making goals and really talking about it. It makes WTT seem more real and logical.


----------



## jessicasmum

hulahoop09 said:


> Can I join please! I think we will be start ttc from may. I turn 30 on.6th sept.and we go abroad towards the end of that month so are hoping to be pregnant before then! Would like to have new arrival by april 2014 :D I have been broody since lo arrived so its killing me! Lol.

Hello and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you to the list of people on my first post :) what sex are you hoping for for #2 or are you :yellow: ?


----------



## georgebaby1

the day is here IM GETTING MY IMPLANT REMOVED sorry ladies very random but im soo excited. wtt is actually becoming a reality nt jus a dicussion x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay! Georgebaby :)

ot how's everyone's deting/healthy eating going that's doing it? I'm a bit stuck on 6lb off at mo, doing my head in!


----------



## georgebaby1

I've been dieting for a week n lost 8lb was really pleases with it its just keeping it up tests the hard part. How u finding it up? Im on my fitness pal if anyone is using it x


----------



## 30mummyof1

That's fantastic well done, I've done 6lb but over nearly 2 weeks. 
Finding it ok, it's just my weight has stuck at same for the last 5/6 days but i'm wondering whether being on my period has done that because I haven't eaten anymore and still been doing same about of exercise :shrug:
Haven't heard of it, but I will check it out!


----------



## kimmers1786

KalonKiki said:


> Well, DF has given me a more of a goal to reach for before we can start trying. He wants to be making at least 36,000 after taxes, which is very doable, especially since he's applying for a salaried management position at work which pays 30,000 a year. I could get almost any paying job and we would be making at least what we would need to start trying if he got that job. We might not be able to start trying until 2014 though, I was hoping for no later than September. ):


My DH and I have set a few goals too... I have to lose weight, and then get a job, save up money, and then buy a house... I know that is going to be a 2 year plan, but I am going to keep a job until we have baby number 2... I would like all this before baby number one, but I don't think I can wait that long... lol... If I can work at a daycare after baby number two, though, I might keep a job... The one I used to work at, had a great deal for daycare price when you worked there with you kids... I am just glad we have a plan now, no matter how it turns out!!! :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

georgebaby1 said:


> I've been dieting for a week n lost 8lb was really pleases with it its just keeping it up tests the hard part. How u finding it up? Im on my fitness pal if anyone is using it x

I am on myfitnesspal! My name is bburg86 if anyone wants to add me! I'm currently in a slump right now. I'm not exercising and eating total crap!! I need some motivation ASAP. :nope:


----------



## jessicasmum

georgebaby1 said:


> the day is here IM GETTING MY IMPLANT REMOVED sorry ladies very random but im soo excited. wtt is actually becoming a reality nt jus a dicussion x

It's getting exciting isn't it :dance:


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> Yay! Georgebaby :)
> 
> ot how's everyone's deting/healthy eating going that's doing it? I'm a bit stuck on 6lb off at mo, doing my head in!

Dieting going ok, had a couple of blips but i weighed myself again using my mum's scale to compare against my own scale on Saturday and saying ive lost 17 pounds since i weighed a couple of months ago. so now need to lose 40 pounds more to get to the BMI i wanted before trying. im still going to be over weight but i will be in the over weight category instead of the obese and i can still carry on trying to lose while TTC :)

Hows the exercise dvd going? you said the other day it was tough. i was thinking of getting the 30 day shred dvd, sounds quite hard though.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Excellent, well done you! :thumbup:

well it is getting a little easier I guess, found Jennifer ellisons as well in my collection that I had bought a ages ago but never watched it so going to mix it up a bit with that! :haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> Excellent, well done you! :thumbup:
> 
> well it is getting a little easier I guess, found Jennifer ellisons as well in my collection that I had bought a ages ago but never watched it so going to mix it up a bit with that! :haha:

Thank you :) well just ordered 30 day shred off amazon and ordered a sports bra, looked at clips of the video and definitely going to need one :blush: lol
does the Jennifer ellison dvd look any good? my husband just made fun of me when i said i wanted to order the dvd, and that's the reason why i would never exercise with him or any one else in the room :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Jennifer Ellison one is easier I would say but I ached more the next day so I don't think the warm up is as effective maybe. However she looks bloody great in the dvd so guess it works!
No I don't let my oh see me either, I make sure he stays upstairs. Don't want him seeing everything wobbling around! :rofl:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

30mummyof1 said:


> Jennifer Ellison one is easier I would say but I ached more the next day so I don't think the warm up is as effective maybe. However she looks bloody great in the dvd so guess it works!
> No I don't let my oh see me either, I make sure he stays upstairs. Don't want him seeing everything wobbling around! :rofl:

LOL! I am the same way! If I am doing a video at home, I lock myself in the bedroom and tell him NOT to come in! I feel so stupid doing those things! LOL


----------



## georgebaby1

30mummyof1 said:


> That's fantastic well done, I've done 6lb but over nearly 2 weeks.
> Finding it ok, it's just my weight has stuck at same for the last 5/6 days but i'm wondering whether being on my period has done that because I haven't eaten anymore and still been doing same about of exercise :shrug:
> Haven't heard of it, but I will check it out!

It will be ur period hun i used to go to swimming world and when you were on period was a star week because you bloat and store water.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So how is everyone today? I've been looking up a lot of stuff for my wedding. No.. i'm not engaged, so I kind of feel like a crazy lady! My OH and I talked and even settled on the date, which is the day before we leave for vacation (which is now the honeymoon) but I STILL don't have a ring yet. He said it wants it to be special and be a surprise! I'm getting so impatient! I feel wrong thinking about wedding stuff with no ring on my finger, even though I know it's coming! I just wish I knew what he was doing!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

georgebaby1 said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> That's fantastic well done, I've done 6lb but over nearly 2 weeks.
> Finding it ok, it's just my weight has stuck at same for the last 5/6 days but i'm wondering whether being on my period has done that because I haven't eaten anymore and still been doing same about of exercise :shrug:
> Haven't heard of it, but I will check it out!
> 
> It will be ur period hun i used to go to swimming world and when you were on period was a star week because you bloat and store water.Click to expand...

That's great news, as it matches my period exactly! Grr being a woman sometimes!


----------



## KalonKiki

I didn't have a ring at first either. In fact, our venue and my dress were already paid for before I ever got my ring. You'll get it though, don't worry. :thumbup:


----------



## **angel**

I used to hate star week, used to love the loss the week after!!xxx


----------



## georgebaby1

It seems after having my implant removed Monday i am also on star week :'(


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm using my fitness pal, cutting down on what I'm eating and doing the Turbofire workouts, they're HARD. Only 3 days in but I'm determined to stick to it for as long as I can and be as slim as I can be for our holiday in June and starting to TTC at the same time :) Got a doctors appointment next week though because I've started having irregular periods and need to work out what's going on there :s


----------



## 30mummyof1

**angel** said:


> I used to hate star week, used to love the loss the week after!!xxx

Yes seem to be back on track again now, phew..


----------



## 30mummyof1

georgebaby1 said:


> It seems after having my implant removed Monday i am also on star week :'(

That's a bummer :growlmad:


----------



## KalonKiki

I can honestly say that this is the first time I've ever heard of AF being called "star week", haha. I wonder why they call it that.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> I didn't have a ring at first either. In fact, our venue and my dress were already paid for before I ever got my ring. You'll get it though, don't worry. :thumbup:

I know.. I just want to get on the planning (like finding an officiant) but I feel silly doing it without a ring. I feel like i can't do any REAL planning until that's happened. *sigh*


----------



## georgebaby1

it is strange lol anyone doing opks at the minute il be starting using opk in about 8 days untill i ovulate x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah I will be in a few days time, ov on day 18 last month :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

For me it was making our engagement public. I couldn't do any planning what-so-ever until that happened, but he didn't want to go public until he could ask my dad for my hand, and he wanted to ask him in person. I knew that wasn't going to happen any time soon though so one day I ended up getting fed up and made him do it over the phone. Then all we had to do was tell his parents (my mom already knew because we told her when she came down for my birthday). We got lucky with an officiant. DF has a friend who has his own business as an officiant and he offered to do our wedding for free. My best friend is also doing our cake for free. We're just having trouble finding a photographer/videographer, a caterer, and a DJ. We don't need to worry about decorations or a florist because we can DYI that stuff.


----------



## georgebaby1

30mummyof1 said:


> Yeah I will be in a few days time, ov on day 18 last month :thumbup:

I've never done this before is day 1 my period then i should ovulate mid cycle ?? Sorry just need some comfirmation


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep day 1 is the start of your period, on average most ov' around day 14 but as you are not sure would start maybe day 9/10?


----------



## georgebaby1

Thanks x


----------



## breavis

Hey ladies. So there has been quite a few changes for me. I had to get my IUD removed a week ago unexpectedly. I was having really bad cramps that were keeping me in bed. I went to my doctor and she was glad that I came in because it looked like my IUD was moving up into my cervix. My doctor could barely see the strings. I was planning on having it removed in March to start my TTC in May. Now Im back to the pills until its time. Im nervous now because the doctor mentioned that because I since DH and I did the deed 2 days before the removal I could see get pregnant because the :spermy: can live inside for upto 7 days. She also is concerned because it will take a full month before the pill actually starts working. I know that Im probably just paranoid but now Im starting to think that Im actually feeling "pregnant". I know this is crazy. On other news my friend who has her son 13 weeks early is able to bring him home at the end of this month. That is super exciting. I also have another friend who is pregnant and she is having a gender reveal party and she chose me to find out the gender of the baby and tell the baker to order her cake. She is team :pink: it's hard not to slip up when Im talking to her. I think that since we are getting so close to TTC almost everyone I know is pregnant or just had a baby. Im getting really bad baby fever. So glad we only have 3 1/2 more month :)

Well, I hope all of you out there are doing well!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> For me it was making our engagement public. I couldn't do any planning what-so-ever until that happened, but he didn't want to go public until he could ask my dad for my hand, and he wanted to ask him in person. I knew that wasn't going to happen any time soon though so one day I ended up getting fed up and made him do it over the phone. Then all we had to do was tell his parents (my mom already knew because we told her when she came down for my birthday). We got lucky with an officiant. DF has a friend who has his own business as an officiant and he offered to do our wedding for free. My best friend is also doing our cake for free. We're just having trouble finding a photographer/videographer, a caterer, and a DJ. We don't need to worry about decorations or a florist because we can DYI that stuff.

We are lucky because we have a friend that is a DJ and said he'd do it for free, and we also have a friend who is a wedding photographer! So we are hoping he will do it for free or for really cheap since it's not but a small wedding in the backyard! Now we just need to find an officiant, rent some tents, chairs, and tables, and we do DIY for most of the deocorations! I just dont want to contact an officiant without a ring on my finger. Feel like i'd jinx something!! LOL


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi everyone, how are you all doing? Will have to read through the posts to catch up. I've been away for a while as my Grandma passed away on Monday :cry: we were close so that is all I can say about it without getting upset.

All I know is that is has meant the need for a new life to begin feels a lot stronger, if that makes sense... 

Luckily we are officially TTC from now on! I might add that is was my OH that has 'pushed' for it, not that I needed convincing :haha: 
Cant quite believe it's happening now, I'm just a huge mix of emotions, sad, excited, upset again, guilty for feeling happy that we are trying :wacko:

Just hope AF behaves this month, and that I can remember my vitamins!

Good luck ladies, you're all great :hugs:


----------



## georgebaby1

fxmummyduck said:


> Hi everyone, how are you all doing? Will have to read through the posts to catch up. I've been away for a while as my Grandma passed away on Monday :cry: we were close so that is all I can say about it without getting upset.
> 
> All I know is that is has meant the need for a new life to begin feels a lot stronger, if that makes sense...
> 
> Luckily we are officially TTC from now on! I might add that is was my OH that has 'pushed' for it, not that I needed convincing :haha:
> Cant quite believe it's happening now, I'm just a huge mix of emotions, sad, excited, upset again, guilty for feeling happy that we are trying :wacko:
> 
> Just hope AF behaves this month, and that I can remember my vitamins!
> 
> Good luck ladies, you're all great :hugs:

sorry to hear that hun big hugs x


----------



## jessicasmum

fxmummyduck said:


> Hi everyone, how are you all doing? Will have to read through the posts to catch up. I've been away for a while as my Grandma passed away on Monday :cry: we were close so that is all I can say about it without getting upset.
> 
> All I know is that is has meant the need for a new life to begin feels a lot stronger, if that makes sense...
> 
> Luckily we are officially TTC from now on! I might add that is was my OH that has 'pushed' for it, not that I needed convincing :haha:
> Cant quite believe it's happening now, I'm just a huge mix of emotions, sad, excited, upset again, guilty for feeling happy that we are trying :wacko:
> 
> Just hope AF behaves this month, and that I can remember my vitamins!
> 
> Good luck ladies, you're all great :hugs:

:hugs: so sorry to hear of your loss. a huge congratulations on your TTC now :happydance: i hope you will still pop in here from time to time to keep us updated with your news :) huge baby :dust: to you


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks georgebaby1 and jessicamum, feeling pretty sad at the moment but have new inspiration to get BDing.

Will definitely still pop in and see how you are all doing, everyone in this thread has just been so great. Feeling really lonely over in TTC, it's hard to get to know others :nope: I just want to take you all with me!! :haha:

Good luck for when you all move over and lots of :dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck and keep us posted mummyduck :) Sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:


----------



## fxmummyduck

30mummyof1 said:


> Goodluck and keep us posted mummyduck :) Sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:

Thank you hun, I'll keep you all posted! :flower:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Have lost count of the number of posts I've made over in TTC, so far 1 reply :nope: it's just not the same without you all :nope:


----------



## Sun_Flower

So sorry for your loss hon *big hugs*

The TTC boards can be a lonely place as a lot of the time people are concentrating on their own cycles. It can be good if you manage to get a group together TTC at the same time or in the TWW at the same time, have you posted a 'looking for TTC buddies' thread? I met a great bunch of ladies in the TTC boards and two years later we're all lucky enough to have had babies and we all still talk pretty much every day on here or on Facebook, definitely don't give up hope. Of course if you DON'T find anyone it's not the end of the world as when you get pregnant you'll automatically fit in to a due date thread! Xxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sun_Flower said:


> So sorry for your loss hon *big hugs*
> 
> The TTC boards can be a lonely place as a lot of the time people are concentrating on their own cycles. It can be good if you manage to get a group together TTC at the same time or in the TWW at the same time, have you posted a 'looking for TTC buddies' thread? I met a great bunch of ladies in the TTC boards and two years later we're all lucky enough to have had babies and we all still talk pretty much every day on here or on Facebook, definitely don't give up hope. Of course if you DON'T find anyone it's not the end of the world as when you get pregnant you'll automatically fit in to a due date thread! Xxx

Thank you hun :hugs: Ive tried starting a buddies thread, so I'll give it a bit more time. hehe, I hope i'm not in there for long and get onto a due date thread! that would be great :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm so sorry for your loss, I lost my great grandma a few months ago and it was really hard for me as well, she was such a wonderful woman and I don't think I got to see her enough. :hugs:
Congrats on TTC finally though, wedding buddy! :happydance:
Hopefully I'll be right behind you sometime in the next six months as DF has been SUPER broody. :D


----------



## fxmummyduck

KalonKiki said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, I lost my great grandma a few months ago and it was really hard for me as well, she was such a wonderful woman and I don't think I got to see her enough. :hugs:
> Congrats on TTC finally though, wedding buddy! :happydance:
> Hopefully I'll be right behind you sometime in the next six months as DF has been SUPER broody. :D

Thank you, yes it is really hard to think she won't be here for the wedding which she was so excited about, and a potential great grandchild :cry:

Really hope to see you soon, good luck with the wedding planning! OH is SUPER broody too, I love it!

Take care hun :hugs:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

mummy, so sorry about your loss .That's so hard . I'm am glad you are TTC . keep us updated!!!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

CantHrdlyWait said:


> mummy, so sorry about your loss .That's so hard . I'm am glad you are TTC . keep us updated!!!!

Thank you hun :hugs: i'll be popping in to see how everyone is doing. Hope things come together for you really soon, I'm sure they will and it won't be too long until you're over in TTC. 

take care xx


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> mummy, so sorry about your loss .That's so hard . I'm am glad you are TTC . keep us updated!!!!
> 
> Thank you hun :hugs: i'll be popping in to see how everyone is doing. Hope things come together for you really soon, I'm sure they will and it won't be too long until you're over in TTC.
> 
> take care xxClick to expand...

I hope so!! Good luck!!! =)


----------



## jessicasmum

Hey ladies hows everyone doing? did you all have nice weekends? :)

Liking the look of my ticker, exactly 4 months to go to TTC :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Good morning ladies! A little nervous! Last night OH and I BD and once we were done, the condom was nowhere to be found. Turns out, it was WAYYYY up there and OH had to do some digging to get it out (sorry guys..TMI!) he said it was all balled up and in no way in a shape that was 'just pulled off' so we have no idea when it came off! Thing is.. i'm pretty sure I was/am ovulating!! I had EWCM yesterday and the days before! I am SURE the chances are really low that the spermies got anywhere, but i'm secretley a little happy! LOL I guess time will tell.


----------



## fxmummyduck

He he! Sometimes these things just happen! what did your OH say about it?! Looks like we could be in a two week wait together! :winkwink:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

fxmummyduck said:


> He he! Sometimes these things just happen! what did your OH say about it?! Looks like we could be in a two week wait together! :winkwink:

He didn't say much, but he doesn't know i'm ovulating! I had EWCM on two different days, so I don't know if I missed ovulation or it was yesterday, or even today. I don't want to freak him out for no reason, i'm sure with my luck it won't even be a scare! It figures when I'm finally okay with waiting until we are married, something like this happens. Of course i'll be wondering over the next two weeks!! :wacko:


----------



## bumpin2012

:hi:

Hi Ladies!

Sorry I went MIA for a while. Long story that lead to my account being deactivated. Finally got it all sorted out, and my account reactivated!

Haven't gotten caught up! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well ladies, everything is coming together nicely for our wedding in september! We have an officiant, and a venue! Whew... Now i'm just hoping that (for once) i'm NOT pregnant from our little oopsies the other night. I've finally come to terms with not trying until after we were married and I hope for now it stays that way!!


----------



## PinkDragonfly

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you?

My husband and I have been together almost 8 years and got married on New Year's Eve, so I've been a wife for just over 3 weeks! Lol. I'm a student midwife and the plan had been to start trying for a baby after I qualify, because that would be the most sensible plan... But it turns out I can't wait that long (I'm only half way through my first year) so I've been trying to convince my husband that April/May is a better plan lol.

He hasn't agreed as yet... But hasn't said no either, which I'm taking as a good sign. I know it's not perfect timing and finishing a degree with a baby will be difficult, but I can take a year out and we've got good family support, so we'll find a way. I'm 29 this year, I've wanted a baby for a long time and although I do want a career as well, I don't want to out having a baby on hold anymore.

Fingers crossed my husband will come round to my way of thinking! I'm trying not to push it too much - we've talked about it, he knows what I want and I know he's reluctant (he thinks we should wait). I'm on the pill at the moment and want to lose some weight before TTC, so I'll bring the subject up again in a few weeks - if I keep nagging him about it, it'll drive him crazy!


----------



## jessicasmum

PinkDragonfly said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you?
> 
> My husband and I have been together almost 8 years and got married on New Year's Eve, so I've been a wife for just over 3 weeks! Lol. I'm a student midwife and the plan had been to start trying for a baby after I qualify, because that would be the most sensible plan... But it turns out I can't wait that long (I'm only half way through my first year) so I've been trying to convince my husband that April/May is a better plan lol.
> 
> He hasn't agreed as yet... But hasn't said no either, which I'm taking as a good sign. I know it's not perfect timing and finishing a degree with a baby will be difficult, but I can take a year out and we've got good family support, so we'll find a way. I'm 29 this year, I've wanted a baby for a long time and although I do want a career as well, I don't want to out having a baby on hold anymore.
> 
> Fingers crossed my husband will come round to my way of thinking! I'm trying not to push it too much - we've talked about it, he knows what I want and I know he's reluctant (he thinks we should wait). I'm on the pill at the moment and want to lose some weight before TTC, so I'll bring the subject up again in a few weeks - if I keep nagging him about it, it'll drive him crazy!

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you to the list of people on my first post :) A big congratulations on getting married, and how lovely getting married on new years eve :)

:thumbup: on training to be a midwife, i would love to do this as a career myself as i think it must be the most rewarding job out there. i would have to start from scratch though as i have no qualifications :( i think when i am done making babies i will think more on the career front :haha:

What sex would you like to have or are you :yellow: ?

I am also trying to lose weight also before TTC in may, had a bad week last week though :(


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

We're planning to start TTC in May too! Our wedding is May 22nd so we are planning to start on our honeymoon :) I went off my bc in December so hopefully my body will have it's scheduling figured out by then!

@PinkDragonfly - Fingers crossed for your hubby to come around!
@CantHrdlyWait - Sometimes it feels so hard to wait until after the wedding!!


----------



## georgebaby1

PinkDragonfly said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you?
> 
> My husband and I have been together almost 8 years and got married on New Year's Eve, so I've been a wife for just over 3 weeks! Lol. I'm a student midwife and the plan had been to start trying for a baby after I qualify, because that would be the most sensible plan... But it turns out I can't wait that long (I'm only half way through my first year) so I've been trying to convince my husband that April/May is a better plan lol.
> 
> He hasn't agreed as yet... But hasn't said no either, which I'm taking as a good sign. I know it's not perfect timing and finishing a degree with a baby will be difficult, but I can take a year out and we've got good family support, so we'll find a way. I'm 29 this year, I've wanted a baby for a long time and although I do want a career as well, I don't want to out having a baby on hold anymore.
> 
> Fingers crossed my husband will come round to my way of thinking! I'm trying not to push it too much - we've talked about it, he knows what I want and I know he's reluctant (he thinks we should wait). I'm on the pill at the moment and want to lose some weight before TTC, so I'll bring the subject up again in a few weeks - if I keep nagging him about it, it'll drive him crazy!

welcome to thr group hun x


----------



## 30mummyof1

jessicasmum said:


> PinkDragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you?
> 
> My husband and I have been together almost 8 years and got married on New Year's Eve, so I've been a wife for just over 3 weeks! Lol. I'm a student midwife and the plan had been to start trying for a baby after I qualify, because that would be the most sensible plan... But it turns out I can't wait that long (I'm only half way through my first year) so I've been trying to convince my husband that April/May is a better plan lol.
> 
> He hasn't agreed as yet... But hasn't said no either, which I'm taking as a good sign. I know it's not perfect timing and finishing a degree with a baby will be difficult, but I can take a year out and we've got good family support, so we'll find a way. I'm 29 this year, I've wanted a baby for a long time and although I do want a career as well, I don't want to out having a baby on hold anymore.
> 
> Fingers crossed my husband will come round to my way of thinking! I'm trying not to push it too much - we've talked about it, he knows what I want and I know he's reluctant (he thinks we should wait). I'm on the pill at the moment and want to lose some weight before TTC, so I'll bring the subject up again in a few weeks - if I keep nagging him about it, it'll drive him crazy!
> 
> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you to the list of people on my first post :) A big congratulations on getting married, and how lovely getting married on new years eve :)
> 
> :thumbup: on training to be a midwife, i would love to do this as a career myself as i think it must be the most rewarding job out there. i would have to start from scratch though as i have no qualifications :( i think when i am done making babies i will think more on the career front :haha:
> 
> What sex would you like to have or are you :yellow: ?
> 
> I am also trying to lose weight also before TTC in may, had a bad week last week though :(Click to expand...

Keep going hun, it does get difficult at times that for sure but will definitely be worth it. I keep looking at clothes I'd like to wear but wouldn't wear currently and that is helping me stay motivated :)


----------



## georgebaby1

30mummyof1 u done any opk yet imgoing to start tomorrow which is day 7


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes I have but only the faintest of lines at cd15, strange as I ov' on cd18 last and I was getting quite dark lines for about a week before, so we'll see :shrug:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> We're planning to start TTC in May too! Our wedding is May 22nd so we are planning to start on our honeymoon :) I went off my bc in December so hopefully my body will have it's scheduling figured out by then!
> 
> @PinkDragonfly - Fingers crossed for your hubby to come around!
> @CantHrdlyWait - Sometimes it feels so hard to wait until after the wedding!!

Right!!! it's so hard!!


----------



## jessicasmum

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> We're planning to start TTC in May too! Our wedding is May 22nd so we are planning to start on our honeymoon :) I went off my bc in December so hopefully my body will have it's scheduling figured out by then!
> 
> @PinkDragonfly - Fingers crossed for your hubby to come around!
> @CantHrdlyWait - Sometimes it feels so hard to wait until after the wedding!!

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you to the list on people on my first post :) ooooh bet you're dead excited about the wedding, what sort of wedding are you having, big/small,church/civil ceremony etc....?
Your wedding is the day after i start TTC :thumbup: (this is mine and husbands 10 year anniversary of being together)
what sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?


----------



## kimmers1786

Feeling a bit lonely... So many questions I can't find the answers... And it seems like I don't connect with people on these things... lol... But more weight loss!!! So yay!!! Trying to chart on paper because I don't have AF, so trying to see if I am even ovulating, and when... Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## kimmers1786

Ooops... That was supposed to go on my journal page... Sorry ladies!!!


----------



## PinkDragonfly

Thanks ladies :) I don't mind whether we have a boy or girl. - I'd love a little girl, but I know my husband would like a son, so we'll just be trying for a healthy baby of either flavour lol.

My diet is going shockingly badly - i just ordered pizza! Lol. It's that rotten time of the month though, so all I want to do is eat and I'm on placement at the moment, so I'm exhausted all the time! Lol. The plan is to lose 1.5st before TTC though. I lost about that last year before the wedding on the Cambridge diet, but I'm trying to do it a more sustainable way with the whole eat less,move more thing now and it's much more difficult than Cambridge!! Lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

jessicasmum said:


> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you to the list on people on my first post :) ooooh bet you're dead excited about the wedding, what sort of wedding are you having, big/small,church/civil ceremony etc....?
> Your wedding is the day after i start TTC :thumbup: (this is mine and husbands 10 year anniversary of being together)
> what sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?

Thank you! I am very excited about our wedding coming up, we'll be having it in a barn that's huge. Our guest list is bigger than I wanted but it's all people we do want to be there. Fun that your TTC date is the day before! :happydance: Happy anniversary to you and your hubby, may it be a perfect one :)

As for the sex, we both really want a boy first. Although the thought of giving my soon to be mother in law a baby girl to spoil is an exciting thought! We'll just have to see hehe


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

How is everyone doing!?


----------



## georgebaby1

having a down day today my todler as ran me ragged and dont know how i will cope with another :(


----------



## MacBabby

Well lovely ladies, I'm going to have to leave this thread :( Our TTC date is being pushed back. We get married in April so I was hoping to start after that but OH really wants us to have bought our first house before I have to stop working and stop earning money. I'll only be on SMP. 
To be fair he is speaking sense as we currently live in a tiny one-bed flat and if we really knuckle down we can probably buy something in November 2014.
He's said we can start next January. I'll be two months off my 33rd B'day.
I'm a little bit fed up but I know it's for all the right reasons...damn common sense and thoughtful reasoning LET'S JUST MAKE A BABY AAAAARRRGGGHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I am doing great. :happydance: Gavin is turning 6 months next Monday (which is crazy)...that just means only 10 more months until we start trying for #2. 

the midwife has put me on birth control to try and get my cycle regulated!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

georgebaby1 said:


> having a down day today my todler as ran me ragged and dont know how i will cope with another :(

Aw! I'm sure it's just a bad day.. i'm sorry you feel run ragged!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KitteyKat2010 said:


> I am doing great. :happydance: Gavin is turning 6 months next Monday (which is crazy)...that just means only 10 more months until we start trying for #2.

Woohoo! I only have 7 months! Can't wait!! Although I am in a 2WW from the little condom mishap, but I doubt I am pregnant.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

That's great. We were going to use condoms, but the midwife recommends I take birth control until September. And we hope my cycles become at least somewhat regulated!!


----------



## georgebaby1

CantHrdlyWait said:


> georgebaby1 said:
> 
> 
> having a down day today my todler as ran me ragged and dont know how i will cope with another :(
> 
> Aw! I'm sure it's just a bad day.. i'm sorry you feel run ragged!!Click to expand...

thanks hun hes julst emptied all cupboards in kitchen lol even though im exhausted most days i cant wait to have another


----------



## bumpin2012

Georgebaby 1 : having a toddler while pregnant scares the crap out of me! My pregnancy with Gabriel was awful and having a toddler at the same time seems crazy (not that its going to stop me from TTCing):haha:


----------



## georgebaby1

bumpin2012 said:


> Georgebaby 1 : having a toddler while pregnant scares the crap out of me! My pregnancy with Gabriel was awful and having a toddler at the same time seems crazy (not that its going to stop me from TTCing):haha:

yea i agree i had an easy pregnancy as such but i now have a very mischievous toddler i guess we can just do the best we can do and however tired or frustrated we are it will be worth it how old will urge lo be if u get pregnant straight away when you have next baby u?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Has anyone heard from KalonKiki? Seems like awhile since she's been on!


----------



## bumpin2012

If I get pregnant right away Gabriel will be 22 months when he/she arrives! I've always wanted my kids close in age, but it scares the crap outta me!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Mine are 27mths apart and I found it ok, and I am planning the same kind of gap again. I was still climbing around softplay at 8mths pregnant! :haha: I think with no'2 you just get on with it, because you have too :)


----------



## stephaniexx

Mine are only 12 months apart lol. Hard but so worth it. They love each other so much. TBH it was harder being pg with bad spd and having a frustrated crawling baby who wants to be in everything than it is having 2 toddlers!


----------



## georgebaby1

glad to hear everyone's success stories with 2 children if i get pregnant straight away my lo will be 33 month when we have our next. im just not very good when sleep deprived i need sleep to function. and it terrifies me how crazy i get when im sleep deprived


----------



## bumpin2012

So glad to hear its doable! I think my mother is super mom now, she had 3 under 3!


----------



## stephaniexx

Hope everybody's ok! We had an oops yesterday so I'm in an accidental tww.

OH wants to have a long talj about ttc sooner than June, cos he can see the wait is killing me. Hopefully we can shave a couple months off.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Finally got a + opk, :wohoo: thought it was never going to happen as last month opk got gradually darker, this month from barely anything yesterday to + today! 

woops Steph, well goodluck for your 2ww and chat with dh :hugs:


----------



## PinkDragonfly

Hello ladies :) how is everyone?

Today is my only day off this week and I'm doing a 6 day stretch from tomorrow until next Friday, so I'm making the most of today!

My husband and I had a bit of a chat this morning in bed (with me working all the time, including weekends, today was the first day since we got back from our weddingmoon that neither of us has had to get up early to leave the house!) and I think he's getting less scared about TTC. He's still not completely on board, but he was coming up with daft reasons why we shouldn't TTC, rather than serious reasons, so I think maybe I'm breaking through the more serious ones! Lol.

I started to take conceptions vitamins today. I'd been putting it off because I didn't want my husband to think I'm pushing him into a decision, but I explained to him that I can't wait until the last minute because it's important to take them for a few months before getting pregnant, especially since I'm on the pill, which can lead to deficiencies in certain vitamins etc. he didn't even blink, which I'm taking as a good sign!

I've just started another pack of BCP and in a couple of weeks (slowly, slowly, catchy monkey) I'm going to talk to him about finishing this pack, taking one more pack and then coming off my pill. Although, realistically, I think I'll have better luck convincing him to let me come off after 3 packs including this one, rather than 2 lol.

I'm feeling positive though. I think he's coming round to the idea :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well Ladies, It finally happened! I AM ENGAGED! He took my completely by suprise!!!

We went to my favorite antique shop yesterday, and when we got to the last isle, to this little french boutique booth, I saw a bird cage with a ring box in it. I reached in an pulled it out and just JOKINGLY said "Aw... did you plan this?" and when I looked over he was down on one knee. I started looking around there were pictures of us everywhere and chalkboard frames with writing on them. One said "Keep calm and marry me?" I was in complete SHOCK. I had NO idea!! After I said yes, the entire store was clapping and applauding for us. It was the sweetest thing EVER!! and my ring??? Stunning!!!! 

I am over the moon!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Big congrats hun, how romantic! :thumbup:


----------



## georgebaby1

congratulations x


----------



## KalonKiki

CantHrdlyWait: Congrats, honey! I was also engaged before I got my ring. Much to my disappointment though, my fiance didn't really plan anything particularly romantic, just waited until New Year's when we got in bed and slipped the ring on my finger, no down on one knee or any creative scheme.

Everyone: How is everyone doing? My DF and I are completely and totally broody, and it sucks because we know we're not financially stable yet. I have to admit though that broody Colin is adorable. We went out to eat today and he pointed out a cute little girl, probably about 4 or 5 years old, and said "Look honey" and he held my hand and his eyes just lit up and he was so smiley. It was really sweet. A lot of people were coming in with their children as we were leaving and he was like "Is it just me or are there babies and children everywhere these days?". I told him that you really just don't notice it until you really want children of your own, haha.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> CantHrdlyWait: Congrats, honey! I was also engaged before I got my ring. Much to my disappointment though, my fiance didn't really plan anything particularly romantic, just waited until New Year's when we got in bed and slipped the ring on my finger, no down on one knee or any creative scheme.
> 
> Everyone: How is everyone doing? My DF and I are completely and totally broody, and it sucks because we know we're not financially stable yet. I have to admit though that broody Colin is adorable. We went out to eat today and he pointed out a cute little girl, probably about 4 or 5 years old, and said "Look honey" and he held my hand and his eyes just lit up and he was so smiley. It was really sweet. A lot of people were coming in with their children as we were leaving and he was like "Is it just me or are there babies and children everywhere these days?". I told him that you really just don't notice it until you really want children of your own, haha.

I'm sorry Kiki!! OH is really traditional, so the proposal was very importAnt!! Now we have to plan a wedding in 7 months.


----------



## fxmummyduck

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Well Ladies, It finally happened! I AM ENGAGED! He took my completely by suprise!!!
> 
> We went to my favorite antique shop yesterday, and when we got to the last isle, to this little french boutique booth, I saw a bird cage with a ring box in it. I reached in an pulled it out and just JOKINGLY said "Aw... did you plan this?" and when I looked over he was down on one knee. I started looking around there were pictures of us everywhere and chalkboard frames with writing on them. One said "Keep calm and marry me?" I was in complete SHOCK. I had NO idea!! After I said yes, the entire store was clapping and applauding for us. It was the sweetest thing EVER!! and my ring??? Stunning!!!!
> 
> I am over the moon!!!!

Very romantic! Huge congratulations!!! good luck with all the planning, enjoy it as much as you can, it's such an exciting time xx


----------



## jessicasmum

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Well Ladies, It finally happened! I AM ENGAGED! He took my completely by suprise!!!
> 
> We went to my favorite antique shop yesterday, and when we got to the last isle, to this little french boutique booth, I saw a bird cage with a ring box in it. I reached in an pulled it out and just JOKINGLY said "Aw... did you plan this?" and when I looked over he was down on one knee. I started looking around there were pictures of us everywhere and chalkboard frames with writing on them. One said "Keep calm and marry me?" I was in complete SHOCK. I had NO idea!! After I said yes, the entire store was clapping and applauding for us. It was the sweetest thing EVER!! and my ring??? Stunning!!!!
> 
> I am over the moon!!!!

A big congratulations!!!! awww how romantic :) wish my proposal would of been a bit more romantic, i knew about it and he just gave me the ring on the morning of my birthday without really saying anything lol


----------



## Sun_Flower

That's such a romantic proposal! Congratulations xx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

What a sweet proposal! Congratulations :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks so much everyone!! I am so happy!! =)


----------



## bumpin2012

30mummyof1 said:


> Finally got a + opk, :wohoo: thought it was never going to happen as last month opk got gradually darker, this month from barely anything yesterday to + today!
> 
> woops Steph, well goodluck for your 2ww and chat with dh :hugs:


Yay! 



CantHrdlyWait said:


> Well Ladies, It finally happened! I AM ENGAGED! He took my completely by suprise!!!
> 
> We went to my favorite antique shop yesterday, and when we got to the last isle, to this little french boutique booth, I saw a bird cage with a ring box in it. I reached in an pulled it out and just JOKINGLY said "Aw... did you plan this?" and when I looked over he was down on one knee. I started looking around there were pictures of us everywhere and chalkboard frames with writing on them. One said "Keep calm and marry me?" I was in complete SHOCK. I had NO idea!! After I said yes, the entire store was clapping and applauding for us. It was the sweetest thing EVER!! and my ring??? Stunning!!!!
> 
> I am over the moon!!!!

How lovely! Massive congratulations!

Planning a wedding is completely do able in 7 months! We planned ours in less than 3 months (and with a newborn too!) 




I started buying my newborn cloth stash... a little earlier than I had planned, but they are just WAY TOO CUTE! a friend was selling her stash and I just couldn't resist buying 2. I cloth diaper Gabriel, but I had figured a one size would be fine from birth (silly me!) and he was in disposables for 2 months. So for baby #2 im getting a newborn stash!


----------



## stephaniexx

Congratulations canthrdlywait!!!!! My ttc month has been moved to MAY!!!! Good news all round!


----------



## jessicasmum

stephaniexx said:


> Congratulations canthrdlywait!!!!! My ttc month has been moved to MAY!!!! Good news all round!

Congratulations on bringing your TTC date forward to May :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Congrats Stephanie!!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great news Steph :thumbup:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

well ladies, i'm 9dpo today from my little oopsie! i'm having A LOT of things happen that don't normally happen to me. I've had a headache almost every single day, SO SO much bloating and pinching cramping, nausea, and i'm TIRED. I'm a little nervous I might actually be pregnant. I'm going to test on Thursday morning. It wasn't planned to happen this soon, but if it happens, it will be exciting!! I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## Delamere19

Congratulations on your engagement hun.

I'm seriously considering getting my coil taken out. We are meant to be ttc in the summer but my periods are so excruciating. I've been in bed all day and just walking gives me pain in my legs. I've never had these sorts of period pains since having it fitted and that was 6 months ago. It's just not worth having it in and my cycles are getting shorter too, can't work them out.

Anyone else had probs on the copper coil??


----------



## chazzmatazz

Were stopping the pill at the end of April so i guess may is our official starting to try date super excited, this will be our first :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Delamere19 said:


> Congratulations on your engagement hun.
> 
> I'm seriously considering getting my coil taken out. We are meant to be ttc in the summer but my periods are so excruciating. I've been in bed all day and just walking gives me pain in my legs. I've never had these sorts of period pains since having it fitted and that was 6 months ago. It's just not worth having it in and my cycles are getting shorter too, can't work them out.
> 
> Anyone else had probs on the copper coil??

I'm not much help because I don't know anyone using the copper coil, most of my family/friends are on the pill or just condoms. I hope you start feeling better asap when they take it out.


----------



## Delamere19

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Delamere19 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your engagement hun.
> 
> I'm seriously considering getting my coil taken out. We are meant to be ttc in the summer but my periods are so excruciating. I've been in bed all day and just walking gives me pain in my legs. I've never had these sorts of period pains since having it fitted and that was 6 months ago. It's just not worth having it in and my cycles are getting shorter too, can't work them out.
> 
> Anyone else had probs on the copper coil??
> 
> I'm not much help because I don't know anyone using the copper coil, most of my family/friends are on the pill or just condoms. I hope you start feeling better asap when they take it out.Click to expand...

Thanks hun, couldn't feel much worse. Got to have a telephone consultation first so not even sure when I can get it out yet :nope:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I haven't been on this thread for a while...how is everyone doing?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Kittey- I'm in an accidental TWW. I feel horrible, and if a BFP doesn't come out of this, I have no idea what's going on with me!! Headache for almost two weeks, cramping/pinching/leg pain/nausea.. ect. Today's test at 10dpo was negative :nope:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I am sorry to hear that you are in a 2WW, don't give up on testing. You are not out until your AF arrives or you get a BFP. Those signs sound really promising :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Kittey- I'm in an accidental TWW. I feel horrible, and if a BFP doesn't come out of this, I have no idea what's going on with me!! Headache for almost two weeks, cramping/pinching/leg pain/nausea.. ect. Today's test at 10dpo was negative :nope:

A bfn at 10 dpo doesn't mean you're out, you may have only implanted 8 or 9 dpo and then takes at least 3 or 4 days for hcg to show up!

Ill keep my fx for you hun!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thx mummy! 11dpo FMU was negative as well.. I'm done testing until after my period is due. That saves me a lot of heartache! I thought maybe it was possible, but now I just wish AF would come! I just want to know what's going on!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Well ladies, AF was supposed to be due for me today, and because we all know that my periods have been acting up for me the past couple of months, I have no idea when I O'd this month, so it's very possible for me to be pregnant as DF and I use no protection other than the pull out method when I'm (supposed to be) ovulating. If AF doesn't show up this afternoon then I'll test tomorrow.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yay good luck Kalon :) praying for ya <3


----------



## jessicasmum

chazzmatazz said:


> Were stopping the pill at the end of April so i guess may is our official starting to try date super excited, this will be our first :)

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you to the list of people on my first post :)
What sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?


----------



## chazzmatazz

jessicasmum said:


> chazzmatazz said:
> 
> 
> Were stopping the pill at the end of April so i guess may is our official starting to try date super excited, this will be our first :)
> 
> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you to the list of people on my first post :)
> What sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?Click to expand...

Not to fussed as it is the first :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> Well ladies, AF was supposed to be due for me today, and because we all know that my periods have been acting up for me the past couple of months, I have no idea when I O'd this month, so it's very possible for me to be pregnant as DF and I use no protection other than the pull out method when I'm (supposed to be) ovulating. If AF doesn't show up this afternoon then I'll test tomorrow.

Good luck dear... I know how it is. I've been trying to be patient for almost 2 weeks!!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Had an oopsie :blush: 

I will not be testing until the beginning of March though.


----------



## stephaniexx

I have some fab news...

We are ttc as soon as AF is over!!! Long story but OH had a change of heart and I'll update on my journal later if anyone wants a read :) :) :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww that's awesome Stephanie! I'd say hope to see you later on in the TTC boards but by the time we're there you'll hopefully be in the pregnancy section! Xx


----------



## KitteyKat2010

That is great news :happydance: YAY.


----------



## dcm_mw12

I will start trying in April 2013, my ideal ttc months are April & May


----------



## kimmers1786

Hey ladies!!! How is everyone??? How are those ladies in the 2ww doing??? I am still working on my weight and trying to learn to temp... I was doing it on paper, but it was too hard since my temps have been like 96. something or 97. something... Question for anyone that temps, are you ovulating when it drops??? Is the spike saying you already did??? or visa versa??? lol No longer sad about the chemical pregnancy... Realized at least it means it might still be possible!!! lol AND hubby said he is getting me a new wedding set, and going to propose the right way, since this will be 5 years since he did, and we are in a better place now!!! I told him he didn't have to, but he insists!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Well ladies, I didn't test today because I didn't have time to run out and get a test last night and DF has been using my car because he can't drive his (we're working on getting him a new one). I asked him to pick me up a pregnancy test on his way home from work so that I can test tomorrow morning.

Welcome to all of the new ladies! :flower:

Congrats Stephanie! I'm so excited for you. Please be sure to check in with us from time to time and of course if I do happen to be pregnant it would be exciting if we could be bump buddies. :D

I'm sorry about your chemical, Kimmers. :hugs:
Congrats on the re-proposal and new wedding set though!

Good luck KitteyKat and CantHrdlyWait! I didn't even realize I was in a 2WW. I didn't think that I would get pregnant this month because I've been wrong about the previous months since October, but this month my boobs are sore, which is usually a sign that AF is going to show up right on time, but no AF. I'm so nervous about tomorrow!


----------



## stephaniexx

Oh KalonKiki that would be so exciting if we got to be bump buddies :)!!

I have been looking at the TTC board and it's sooo hectic!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Thank you :flow: 

I doubt I am pregnant since I am so early in to my cycle. But I know when I wipe I am getting really watery CM (and I know it's not hubby's stuff) 

And I was cramping like crazy last night. 

I am only on CD8. But I had irregular cycles, so we shall see. I don't know when the heck I will test???


----------



## fxmummyduck

stephaniexx said:


> Oh KalonKiki that would be so exciting if we got to be bump buddies :)!!
> 
> I have been looking at the TTC board and it's sooo hectic!!

tell me about it! i'm missing you all in here :cry: it's so hard to talk to anyone in there, i'm lucky if i get a single reply :nope:

currently in a 2ww and been posting a lot about some things, but :nope: no one interested!

you all need to get your butts over there!


----------



## KalonKiki

KitteyKat: It's probably safe to test at the beginning of March. For now though you should probably treat your body as if you were pregnant for just in case though. I probably haven't been doing the best job of that lately.

Stephanie: That it would! I'll have to check it out and see just how hectic it is these days, haha.


----------



## fxmummyduck

ps. Good luck Kiki, KitteyKat and CantHrdlywait! I'll be stalking you all - as always! :haha: x


----------



## KalonKiki

Haha, of course! How's TTC coming along? It's so exciting to know that a couple of our girls are already there!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Well one week of the 2ww gone, just waiting out the next, so will find out next weekend I guess!

Im going a bit crazy symptom spotting, but I knew I would :haha:

It's so great I can pop in here and chat to you lovely girls, this really is such a friendly supportive thread.


----------



## kimmers1786

I'm sorry about your chemical said:


> Thanks!!! It was rough for 2 weeks, but then I realized it was a good sign... I think it was a bit rough because the hubby was excited too... And now All of my friends have at least one kiddo or have one on the way... lol And thanks I am sooo excited for the new set... (Don't need one, but who would turn it down??? lol)


----------



## KalonKiki

Maybe you, me, and Stephanie will all be bump buddies! That's an exciting thought. ^_^

On the up side, it really does mean that you at least can get pregnant, so let's hope for a sticky bean for you in the near future!
DF keeps promising me the wedding set I really wanted sometime in the future when we can afford it, but honestly it won't really matter much if I'm pregnant! Haha


----------



## kimmers1786

EEEK!!! I hope so... Yeah, this isn't the set that I originally wanted, but we are getting a really gorgeous ring for a fourth of the price... I love it, he said we will still try for the original... He said he still hasn't found what I want, that we may have to have it made later... lol... I love him... I told him I would prefer a baby and our first house though... lol I told him maybe at 15 or 20 year anniversary we will worry about that... lol


----------



## KalonKiki

:bfp: Ladies! I'm so excited! <3 :D

https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/bfp_zpsa37b1131.jpg


----------



## stephaniexx

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
:happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

I hope you follow me soon, Stephanie. :D


----------



## 30mummyof1

Big congrats :wohoo:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Wow! Congrats Kiki! :happydance: Really hope I'm right behind you! x


----------



## stephaniexx

KalonKiki said:


> I hope you follow me soon, Stephanie. :D

I really hope so!! Mummyduck too!!!!


----------



## chazzmatazz

Congrats! Can't wait till I get my very own BFP


----------



## KalonKiki

I second that notion, mummyduck! I'd be thrilled to have both of you as bump buddies. :D


----------



## magicstardust

Congrats!!! :flower:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congratulations :) xx


----------



## kimmers1786

KalonKiki said:


> :bfp: Ladies! I'm so excited! <3 :D

Yay!!! Congrats!!! Pop in and update me!!! :D


----------



## georgebaby1

congrats kalonkiki


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks so much for all of the congrats! Of course I'll be sure to pop in and update my lovely ladies on the pregnancy. :D


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Congrtas *KalonKiki*!! :) Very happy for you!


----------



## Delamere19

KalonKiki said:


> :bfp: Ladies! I'm so excited! <3 :D

OMG congratulations, what fab news xx


----------



## jessicasmum

dcm_mw12 said:


> I will start trying in April 2013, my ideal ttc months are April & May

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: i have added you to the list of people on my first post :) will this be your first you will be trying for? and what sex do you hope for or are you :yellow: ?


----------



## jessicasmum

stephaniexx said:


> I have some fab news...
> 
> We are ttc as soon as AF is over!!! Long story but OH had a change of heart and I'll update on my journal later if anyone wants a read :) :) :)

Congratulations on starting TTC this month :) i really hope you still will come in here and keep us updated, i think we would all miss you if you didn't :hugs:
Huge :dust:


----------



## jessicasmum

KalonKiki said:


> :bfp: Ladies! I'm so excited! <3 :D
> 
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/bfp_zpsa37b1131.jpg

CONGRATULATIONS :) Wow the first :bfp: of the thread :)


----------



## KalonKiki

I was pretty surprised to see how dark the line was and how quickly it formed to be honest, especially since it was pretty much my last urination of the day, even though I missed AF on January 31st.


----------



## **angel**

HUGE congratulations hun xxxxxxx


----------



## georgebaby1

well done on the weight loss jessicasmum x


----------



## stephaniexx

I'm gunna move on over, just gunna jump right in there. Hope to see you ladies in TTC/first tri VERY soon :) I still wanna pop in here now and then if that's ok? I love this thread but I don't wanna upset anybody cos waiting is a bitch! <3


----------



## lau86

Congratulations kalonkiki! Hopefull we will all be joining you soon!! Happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## bumpin2012

Congrats Kalonkiki! Those are super lines!


----------



## jessicasmum

georgebaby1 said:


> well done on the weight loss jessicasmum x

Thank you :) i have probably put most of it back on though because had a bad 2 weeks or so :( i really don't want to weigh myself though to see the damage. hows the dieting going for you?


----------



## jessicasmum

KalonKiki said:


> I was pretty surprised to see how dark the line was and how quickly it formed to be honest, especially since it was pretty much my last urination of the day, even though I missed AF on January 31st.

I was also due my AF on 31st, still no show but i doubt i will be joining you :( my last 3 AF have been regular so i was happy after over 6 years of :wacko: cycles and now later again :(

Here is to a happy 9 months for you :thumbup:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

OMG KALON!!! I'm so excited for you!!! I hadn't logged in a few days and I was so surprised to see this!!! Please keep popping in and updating us!!

I'm out of the TWW. Got AF super bad this morning..


----------



## georgebaby1

jessicasmum said:


> georgebaby1 said:
> 
> 
> well done on the weight loss jessicasmum x
> 
> Thank you :) i have probably put most of it back on though because had a bad 2 weeks or so :( i really don't want to weigh myself though to see the damage. hows the dieting going for you?Click to expand...

i lost 12lb then i had a very bad week and put 6 back on so not great tbh just need to try harder i suppose and try and be more strict with myself


----------



## 30mummyof1

Jessica'smum have you tested just in case? you never know!


----------



## jessicasmum

georgebaby1 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgebaby1 said:
> 
> 
> well done on the weight loss jessicasmum x
> 
> Thank you :) i have probably put most of it back on though because had a bad 2 weeks or so :( i really don't want to weigh myself though to see the damage. hows the dieting going for you?Click to expand...
> 
> i lost 12lb then i had a very bad week and put 6 back on so not great tbh just need to try harder i suppose and try and be more strict with myselfClick to expand...

Not easy is it :(


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> Jessica'smum have you tested just in case? you never know!

No not tested as prob be just a waste of money buying a test. my cycles have been anything from 5 weeks to over a 11 weeks, so with taking that it to account i could get AF in march :wacko: i know, this did only happen the once though being as long as over 11 weeks. And another thing is even if by a very small chance i could be pregnant if it is anything to go by when i was pregnant with my daughter i didn't get a positive until i was 7 weeks gone.
I think im talking myself into that i have a few signs of pregnancy like my moods have been all over the place the past week,i have pains in my back,i feel sick most nights sometimes in the day and have been sick a few times over the past month or so,oh and obviously the no show of AF yet. But all these things prob are other reasons behind them like my poor diet for being sick, back ache because of im big etc....
So sorry for the rant, bet you wish you never asked now :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Rant away Hun! Hmm the sickness sounds a bit suss. Moods yes they can be down to other things and back pain. I know you don't want to waste money but maybe you should test in a few days then as obviously if you can find out earlier it would better for you n :baby: :shrug:


----------



## KalonKiki

You might want to test for just in case, Jessicasmom! Mine were irregular for the past two months, so I expected my period was just late again, but I tested anyway and I'm glad that I did. :)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Congrats Kalon so excited, I will definitely follow you, if you make a pregnancy journal. :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks! I'll probably make one tomorrow. :D


----------



## jessicasmum

Well still no show AF yet, i was speaking with my husband and we both think to give it a few weeks before testing (i said 28th). But did silly thing we have just done was that we dtd and he came inside which we haven't even done for years, haven't got a clue when and if ive ovulated this cycle because didn't do any tests and with not knowing when AF will show who knows :shrug: my head is all over the place at the moment :(


----------



## chazzmatazz

I wish it way May now!


----------



## chulie

Hi Ladies!!! Just wanted to pop in and introduce myself...I hope you don't mind...I'm sort of whoring myself between two groups...the April WTT and now the May WTT...hahaa...

DH and I will be trying for our #2....April is our original date...but...we're tossing the idea of waiting one more month....and trying in May instead. I know the likelihood of getting pregnant the first month is slim to none...but...just "what if" right??? so I think it might be safer to wait till May. We just realized January was SUCH a crazy month for us..and then February hit and it's SO nice and low key and nothing going on....we're like hmmmmm....maybe THIS would be a better month to have one???? So even though it's only a month....we "might" be switching....we shall see..haha...since I'll probably be in a 2WW with you ladies just wanted to say HI!!!!!

I live in Ontario Canada and have a daughter who will be 2 in April...Ok..off to backread...


----------



## allforthegirl

Hi everyone!! :wave:

We are waiting until May 2013 too, due to methotrexate. I am going to take that time to also lose some weight.


----------



## PinkDragonfly

Hi ladies,

I'm finding waiting really hard at the moment :( I'm a student midwife, so I'm surrounded by bumps and newborn babies all the time and it's so hard :(

You hear people say that when they're feeing broody, it seems like there are pregnant women everywhere, but in my job, there actually are pregnant women everywhere! On clinic days, I see up to 20 pregnant women a day!! And on postnatal days, I see lots of gorgeous little babies! And then I get to go home and study pregnancy and childbirth!

My whole life revolves around pregnancy and childbirth and I just wanna scream "when is it my turn?!" every time I listen to a fetal heart rate, palpate a lovely bump, or do a postnatal baby check!

I've only go a couple of weeks of this placement left and I can't wait til it's over!


----------



## allforthegirl

PinkDragonfly said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm finding waiting really hard at the moment :( I'm a student midwife, so I'm surrounded by bumps and newborn babies all the time and it's so hard :(
> 
> You hear people say that when they're feeing broody, it seems like there are pregnant women everywhere, but in my job, there actually are pregnant women everywhere! On clinic days, I see up to 20 pregnant women a day!! And on postnatal days, I see lots of gorgeous little babies! And then I get to go home and study pregnancy and childbirth!
> 
> My whole life revolves around pregnancy and childbirth and I just wanna scream "when is it my turn?!" every time I listen to a fetal heart rate, palpate a lovely bump, or do a postnatal baby check!
> 
> I've only go a couple of weeks of this placement left and I can't wait til it's over!

 Midwife? Wow that would be a wonderful thing to be!! I know someone myself doing the same thing. Though I believe she is almost done. I love reading posts and information she posts. Makes me want to do it the natural way. What an amazing job! 

May seems so far away to me when I was just PG not more than a week ago. I am finding that really hard to deal with.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry for your loss, AllForTheGirl :hugs:
I hope your next LO is super sticky.
Welcome to all of the new ladies, btw! :waves: :flower:

And you never know if you actually will get pregnant the first month or not, DF and I probably only BDed 5 times in January and we still got pregnant! A February baby would be wonderful, I would wait until May, it's only another month. :D

By the way, for those who would like to stalk my pregnancy, this is the best place to do it! Hehe:
https://www.youtube.com/user/keelypregnancyblog?feature=mhee


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yay Kalon I am definitely stalking you on that now. I just have to listen to the 1st one, when Gavin is not sleeping.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay KalonKiki!! I watched it! I will be stalking you! =)


----------



## chazzmatazz

KalonKiki said:


> I'm sorry for your loss, AllForTheGirl :hugs:
> I hope your next LO is super sticky.
> Welcome to all of the new ladies, btw! :waves: :flower:
> 
> And you never know if you actually will get pregnant the first month or not, DF and I probably only BDed 5 times in January and we still got pregnant! A February baby would be wonderful, I would wait until May, it's only another month. :D
> 
> By the way, for those who would like to stalk my pregnancy, this is the best place to do it! Hehe:
> https://www.youtube.com/user/keelypregnancyblog?feature=mhee

Consider yourself stalked!


----------



## KalonKiki

I have quite a few stalkers now, and it's not a bad thing! Haha, I think that's probably one of the few times in my life that I will actually be able to say it. :D


----------



## PinkDragonfly

Ladies!!! He said "yes"!!!

Me and my husband have been talking about TTC and he has been really reluctant. I've been posting on this thread because. Was hoping he would come round and agree to my preferred time for TTC and he has!!

He saw how down I was yesterday and we had a long talk and he agreed that we can start trying in April! He has openly admitted that he is still terrified at the thought of becoming a dad and that he doesn't want our lives to start revolving around TTC, which I understand. I didn't expect him to stop being scared overnight - the thought of becoming parents scares me a bit, too! It will mean lots of change, but I think we're ready - if a baby landed in our arms tomorrow, we would manage just fine!

He said he doesn't want his agreement to turn into us trying right now - he wants me to take two more packs of pills after I finish the one I'm on at the moment, both to give him a couple of months to get used to the idea before we actually start trying and also so that we definitely don't have a 2013 baby - why January 2014 would be ok and December 2013 would be the end of the world, I'm not sure...lol. I think he's just kind of drawn that line in the sand and wants the rest of this year to be just me and him, which is fair enough - it works out better for me if I get through a chunk of my 2nd year before going on maternity leave anyway :)

So now I'm definitely absolutely WTT until April instead of just hoping that I was WTT in April! Lol.


----------



## KalonKiki

Honestly we were originally hoping for a 2014 baby as well, in fact we wanted a winter, spring, or summer baby. You don't always get to pick though, we certainly didn't! Haha, instead we're having a fall 2013 baby. We were trying to have a baby in a different season because both of our birthdays are in the fall and our wedding would have been in September, so we didn't want all of our celebrations to be packed into one season.


----------



## kimmers1786

KalonKiki said:


> By the way, for those who would like to stalk my pregnancy, this is the best place to do it! Hehe:
> https://www.youtube.com/user/keelypregnancyblog?feature=mhee

Subsribed to your youtube... lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiKi - when are you getting married now? will you do it sooner?


----------



## KalonKiki

We're not entirely sure yet, but we're thinking that we're going to wait until June of 2014 maybe. It would be nice to have our baby there with us when we get married, and we don't want to have a "quicky wedding" simply because we have a baby on board now. We had originally wanted to get married in June of this year anyway, but we didn't have time to prepare properly, nor did we have the funds.


----------



## Delamere19

Omg I am now addicted to the pregnancy blogs on youtube now!! lol :haha:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Kalon- I don't blame you AT ALL. I think it'd be sweet to have the little one at the wedding =)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Aww that would be so sweet to have your LO at your wedding!! A friend of ours had their wedding & their 8 month old was wearing a little suit and I nearly cried from the overwhelming cute..


----------



## kimmers1786

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Aww that would be so sweet to have your LO at your wedding!! A friend of ours had their wedding & their 8 month old was wearing a little suit and I nearly cried from the overwhelming cute..

My nephew came into the word just before the wedding... He was almost 2 months at my wedding and had this little outfit with black dress pants, white shirt, with a black vest and tie... Since our ring bearer had swine flu or what ever was breaking out in 2009, he couldn't come... So we put Carson in a wagon and my mom pulled him down the isle... we had like 5 days to figure out what to do... But I loved it even more with him in it!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww, that sounds really cute!
So far I'm not liking my due date thread. Most of the girls are bitchy, there are only about two of them that I actually like, and some of them I'm neutral with, but the rest are just plain rude. So many of them have attacked me for getting vaccinated with the flu shot and Tdap yesterday and they make me out to be some baby poisoning monster. I cried. :cry:


----------



## kimmers1786

While I am not sure I will even vaccinate my child when I have one, I don't know that I would have done that either... BUT YOU know what is right for you and your baby... Not them... They can talk big, but they could be doing things that you think are horrible... Just ignore them... ;)


----------



## KalonKiki

Fortunately we got everything figured out in the thread and the thread owner stood up for me and told everyone that while they are free to have their own opinions, we need to know where to draw the line. There's a difference between someone stating that they already got vaccinated and actually asking for someone else's opinion on vaccinations. She's one of the two people in the thread I actually like. :haha:
DF is cooking me dinner. <3


----------



## jessicasmum

Awww yeah it's lovely your child being involved in your wedding, our daughter was 3 years old at ours and she was one of the bridesmaids with 3 of her cousins and she looked so sweet in her dress :)


----------



## jessicasmum

chulie said:


> Hi Ladies!!! Just wanted to pop in and introduce myself...I hope you don't mind...I'm sort of whoring myself between two groups...the April WTT and now the May WTT...hahaa...
> 
> DH and I will be trying for our #2....April is our original date...but...we're tossing the idea of waiting one more month....and trying in May instead. I know the likelihood of getting pregnant the first month is slim to none...but...just "what if" right??? so I think it might be safer to wait till May. We just realized January was SUCH a crazy month for us..and then February hit and it's SO nice and low key and nothing going on....we're like hmmmmm....maybe THIS would be a better month to have one???? So even though it's only a month....we "might" be switching....we shall see..haha...since I'll probably be in a 2WW with you ladies just wanted to say HI!!!
> I live in Ontario Canada and have a daughter who will be 2 in April...Ok..off to backread...

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: So sorry for my late reply. I have added you on the list of people on my first post :) would you like a boy this time or are you :yellow: ?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well at least 2 of my children are going to be at my wedding, whenever that is! :haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

allforthegirl said:


> Hi everyone!! :wave:
> 
> We are waiting until May 2013 too, due to methotrexate. I am going to take that time to also lose some weight.

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: Sorry for my late reply. i have added you to the list of people on my first post :) Im so sorry for your loss :hugs: huge amount of :dust: for may :)


----------



## chulie

jessicasmum said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!! Just wanted to pop in and introduce myself...I hope you don't mind...I'm sort of whoring myself between two groups...the April WTT and now the May WTT...hahaa...
> 
> DH and I will be trying for our #2....April is our original date...but...we're tossing the idea of waiting one more month....and trying in May instead. I know the likelihood of getting pregnant the first month is slim to none...but...just "what if" right??? so I think it might be safer to wait till May. We just realized January was SUCH a crazy month for us..and then February hit and it's SO nice and low key and nothing going on....we're like hmmmmm....maybe THIS would be a better month to have one???? So even though it's only a month....we "might" be switching....we shall see..haha...since I'll probably be in a 2WW with you ladies just wanted to say HI!!!
> I live in Ontario Canada and have a daughter who will be 2 in April...Ok..off to backread...
> 
> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: So sorry for my late reply. I have added you on the list of people on my first post :) would you like a boy this time or are you :yellow: ?Click to expand...

We're yellow! Haha. There are pros and cons for both...I have a super close relationship with my sister so giving my dd a built in best friend for life would be so amazingly overwhelming! A boy would obviously also be cool just to have one of each..and just to see a little boy like my DH would be awesome. DH says if he could choose he would love anothe girl but..again if we have a boy we wouldn't be sad by any means. I always joke if I had a field to toil then ya I'd want a boy hahaha but we don't..so I'm fine with either!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome Chulie! :wave:

I'm so curious about how my little bean is doing. I want to know what my HCG levels are, what the heartbeat is like, the gender, everything! It seems like my 8 week appointment is taking forever though. x.x


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki said:


> Welcome Chulie! :wave:
> 
> I'm so curious about how my little bean is doing. I want to know what my HCG levels are, what the heartbeat is like, the gender, everything! It seems like my 8 week appointment is taking forever though. x.x

Awww! I bet. I know I'm going to be a nervous wreck my entire first trimester. A girl I work with just found. She's 6 weeks.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm not necessarily a nervous wreck, just so excited!
Am I crazy for wanting to feel miserable and have all of the "wonderful" symptoms that come with pregnancy? Everyone else I know is falling asleep at work and worshiping the porcelain god, but I'm like a poster child for unrealistically pleasant pregnancy. =/


----------



## Sun_Flower

I didn't have any morning sickness with my LO, I was EXHAUSTED at the end of a work day though. You're still early, give it time. By 8 weeks you'll be feeling it all, and then by 16 weeks you'll start to feel awesome! Xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Also, thinking about it, I'm not sure you're actually allowed to post pregnancy stuff in here hon... It's awesome you're pregnant, but I think we have to follow you over to your journal, rather than you posting stuff over here... I know the mods are pretty strict about stuff like this because of how it could upset long term WTT'ers if they stumbled across it :s just don't want you to get in to trouble xx


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry! I had no idea. I'm just so excited, and I still want to be able to talk to you all because you're so wonderful. It's just a little awkward because I can't WTT with the rest of you anymore. ):


----------



## allforthegirl

No offense, i understand you want to share this with your friends. But it is really hard for me to read about you being pregnant. I had to unsubscribe all my threads on 1st Tri that I was on, just too hard when I have hardly dealt with my own emotions. I believe this is why that rule is about. For us that are grieving. Then I will have no place to go..... I really do wish you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## KalonKiki

Sorry, it's just been hard because now I don't feel like I belong anywhere. I feel out of place with my WTT buddies because I had a surprise pregnancy occur before I could go into TTC with them, but I also feel out of place in my due date thread because I wasn't in WTT or TTC with any of them. I feel like I don't have any support group now, and I feel so out of place on this entire site these days. I don't even know what to do or who to talk to anymore...
Like when everyone made me feel like crap in my due date thread about getting vaccinated, who was I supposed to go to and rant or ask for advise on how to handle it? I can't talk to my WTT buddies about that now because it's against the rules, but I couldn't talk to my due date thread about it either because they were the problem. Am I just shit out of luck and on my own now with no one to turn to then?


----------



## Sun_Flower

We can follow you to your journal hon, and still talk to you there :) and you don't need to feel out of place on your due date thread because not ALL of them will have been TTC together, and trust me you'll spend more time together on there than most of them would have possibly spent together in TTC :) I still talk to tonnes of my due date buddies, but obviously it was awkward at first, as it would be in any group. I wasn't trying to make you feel bad or anything, just trying to be conscious of how other people might feel (and probably how I would feel if I was WTT for my first) and also the rules of the forum so you don't get in to trouble with the mods xx


----------



## KalonKiki

I guess I'd better go make a pregnancy journal then. I've been awfully depressed, my social skills are terrible and I don't really have any friends. If it weren't for DF and my two kitties I'd feel awfully lonely all the time. I always have the worst luck possible. I really thought that this time would be different, I'd get married and make some friends that I could go through the whole journey with, and even that didn't work out the way I planned it. What kind of rotten luck does a person have to have to get pregnant (with very little BDing) on the one month that's the most inconvenient to their wedding plans? I also have to find a new job, DF just had to get a new car after we already spent $2,000 fixing his old one just a couple of months ago only to have it die on us now. So now we have a car payment to pay again when we just finished paying off his car back in the summer. We've just had so many terrible things happen to us over the last several months that it's really wearing down and we need to be thrown a bone or we're not going to be able to survive for much longer. Everything just feels completely and utterly hopeless. What next, will I have an appendectomy when I'm 8 months pregnant like my mom did with my brother, or will I miscarry or have a still birth? It's just so hard to think positively when it seems like NOTHING. EVER. GOES. RIGHT. I'm balling my eyes out every day because I'm on my last limb (and my hormones are raging like a lunatic with a chainsaw) and there is just no peace of mind in sight. :cry:


----------



## chulie

Honestly. I realize your going thought some stuff...but your post is pretty selfish. There is a woman in here who is here because she miscarried and you want to talk about your crappy untimely pregnancy??? This is why rules are in place..post crap like that again and I'll report you myself even though I have no issues about pregnant woman. But I do have enough people devastated by fertility issues that would kill to be your stuation where "nothing goes right for you"...you really want to go there??? Sorry I'm so heated but your attitude is really inappropriate for a thread like this. You've been told several times to go make a journal..people who want to follow you will do so there. If that's the worst in your day...you really need to re evaluate things..
You say nothing ever goes right? Well your pregnant..that makes you further ahead that most woman are dying to be!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

KalonKiki said:


> I guess I'd better go make a pregnancy journal then. I've been awfully depressed, my social skills are terrible and I don't really have any friends. If it weren't for DF and my two kitties I'd feel awfully lonely all the time. I always have the worst luck possible. I really thought that this time would be different, I'd get married and make some friends that I could go through the whole journey with, and even that didn't work out the way I planned it. What kind of rotten luck does a person have to have to get pregnant (with very little BDing) on the one month that's the most inconvenient to their wedding plans? I also have to find a new job, DF just had to get a new car after we already spent $2,000 fixing his old one just a couple of months ago only to have it die on us now. So now we have a car payment to pay again when we just finished paying off his car back in the summer. We've just had so many terrible things happen to us over the last several months that it's really wearing down and we need to be thrown a bone or we're not going to be able to survive for much longer. Everything just feels completely and utterly hopeless. What next, will I have an appendectomy when I'm 8 months pregnant like my mom did with my brother, or will I miscarry or have a still birth? It's just so hard to think positively when it seems like NOTHING. EVER. GOES. RIGHT. I'm balling my eyes out every day because I'm on my last limb (and my hormones are raging like a lunatic with a chainsaw) and there is just no peace of mind in sight. :cry:

Listen you are the only one that can change the way you feel. If things are going crappy then you are the one that has to fix it. If you don't feel accepted in the thread then start your own. Easy as that. I had to do the same when I was over there, I too felt like I was ignored, but I didn't let it get me down. You will find that any where in life, it is all about how you deal with that rejection. You and I know that, look at what we have been delt!! You are thinking very negatively!! Please I live a life of positive, though I am stuck in slump right now, but I still try and see the positives in everyone and everything. You have a lot of work on your self esteem growth that needs to happen before you bring this little one in this world. No one is going to make you feel better but you. Work on the fact that you are worth it!! Cause I don't think you feel like you are. Guess what you are!! You have been given this chance of having this LO now so there is always a reason for it. Look for it and go with it. But I ask you do not bring this on to everyone that is just trying to keep the rules, we are just trying to be kind. GL


----------



## KalonKiki

No offense, but I've been here a lot longer than you. These girls have been my friends and my support when I've needed it for months now. So forgive me for feeling upset because I feel like I'm slowly losing that much needed support. You have absolutely no right to judge me any more than anyone else or anymore than I have a right to judge you. I feel terrible for any woman that's had a miscarriage, no one should ever have to go through something like that. But I've also been through a lot more in my life than you could ever possibly happen. And by "nothing ever going right for me" I mean very awful things like homelessness and helping my cousin through his struggle with his 3 year old that has a brain tumor, not trivial "first world problems" like traffic making me late to work or missing my favorite band in concert because I had something else I had to do that night. And you don't think I haven't felt guilty for being pregnant when I know so many other women out there that have tried to hard for it and deserve it more than I do? Of course I have, every day! And I shouldn't have to go through what's supposed to be a happy time in my life feeling guilty, but I do because I care about other people, probably way more than I should. It's obvious that you don't know me very well. You could ask any girl in here that's been here for a while, I am generally always nice to everyone and I am concerned for them and any problems that they might have. You don't even need to report me, this is the last post you'll ever see me make in this thread. I won't even bother to post a link to any journal I might make. If I do make a journal, then whoever actually cares can send me a message asking for a link.


----------



## chulie

We aren't saying anything you aren't saying isn't justified!!! I would never judge a pregnant woman..what I'm saying is NOT in this forum where woman come for protection!! I'm saying your choosing to forgo the rules for your own pity party and that's not cool when woman have asked you to stop already!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

KalonKiki said:


> No offense, but I've been here a lot longer than you. These girls have been my friends and my support when I've needed it for months now. So forgive me for feeling upset because I feel like I'm slowly losing that much needed support. You have absolutely no right to judge me any more than anyone else or anymore than I have a right to judge you. I feel terrible for any woman that's had a miscarriage, no one should ever have to go through something like that. But I've also been through a lot more in my life than you could ever possibly happen. And by "nothing ever going right for me" I mean very awful things like homelessness and helping my cousin through his struggle with his 3 year old that has a brain tumor, not trivial "first world problems" like traffic making me late to work or missing my favorite band in concert because I had something else I had to do that night. And you don't think I haven't felt guilty for being pregnant when I know so many other women out there that have tried to hard for it and deserve it more than I do? Of course I have, every day! And I shouldn't have to go through what's supposed to be a happy time in my life feeling guilty, but I do because I care about other people, probably way more than I should. It's obvious that you don't know me very well. You could ask any girl in here that's been here for a while, I am generally always nice to everyone and I am concerned for them and any problems that they might have. You don't even need to report me, this is the last post you'll ever see me make in this thread. I won't even bother to post a link to any journal I might make. If I do make a journal, then whoever actually cares can send me a message asking for a link.

Look I understand that you have friends on here, I too still have friends on 1st Tri and on TTC and I guarantee that I will once I am PG not post any longer on here. They are still here for you, you can PM them any time!! 

But I need to say this DO NOT CRY "nothing ever going right for me"!!!! Have you ever heard the saying that what you put into the universe you get back. Well it is soooooo true. You think this way you will be that way. And you think that things are so bad for you, well we almost lost our home!! We could hardly put food on our table and my husband(separated but father of my three kids) couldn't even help cause he was bankrupt. The only reason that we are still living in the house that we are in now is because he DIED!!! So all in all if you are going to put into the universe that you going to have a crapy life then you will END of story!! Please change your thought process and things will start going in the right direction for you. THE ONLY ONE THAT CAN CHANGE THINGS AND MAKE THEM GO IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION IS IF YOU CHANGE YOUR THOUGHT PROCESS!! Please stop making everyone bad.


----------



## georgebaby1

hey ladies how is everyone doing today? does anyone have any baby names picked or furniture or other goodies (jst trying to lighten the mood)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good idea George baby! :thumbup: I like Oliver for a boy and Amelia or Lily for a girl I think. 
We are getting a new boy rabbit next week and it's a struggle to find a name as I don't want to use one I might use for a future son, iykwim! :haha:

How about you?


----------



## georgebaby1

lol yea same name as rabbit may be awkward ha, i like sophia & layla for a girl and boys names im LOST ireally need to find a nce boys name that goes with my son (charlie) 
ive just been looking at 
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-sola-pushchair-blue-/1035b4000/type-i/
and chosing color when i no what im having but i think it looks like a good travel system

is it just me crazy enough to be looking at what i can buy lol


----------



## chulie

Oh man. Kids names are so hard..it's why DH and I start so freakin early hahaa. It takes so long to agree on anything!!!! We have 1 child named Sophie...so #2..would be Olivia for a girl...boy..no clue. Personally I LOVE Oliver..but DH likes Matteo...hmmmm. Not really on the same page. Haha. He's Mediterranean so...that's where the difference is coming in. We shall see

Omg. I use to have a mini lop eared rabbit named Winston. Oh he was the love of my life!!! But he matured and once he was out of the bunny stage I for some reason became deathly allergic. I was devastated to have to give him up :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh yes our one is a mini lop too, little grey one. We have a girl mini lop already called Roxy. Hoping they will get on, as we just lost her mate but are prepared that it might have to be 2 hutches! What a shame you became allergic :(

My oh and me never agree names either. I got Harry I think because I left it until he popped out and then I suggested it. I think at stage after they have seen you give birth they will agree to anything! :haha:


----------



## chazzmatazz

georgebaby1 said:


> hey ladies how is everyone doing today? does anyone have any baby names picked or furniture or other goodies (jst trying to lighten the mood)

Im good ta! Keep checking my count down ap on my phone! Not long till May now.

How are you doing?


----------



## PinkDragonfly

Hi ladies, glad the mood is a bit lighter in here now and hope everyone's ok :)

I've been having a pants week and feeling really low. I have a history of depression and anxiety, so I have to keep an eye on my moods to make sure I don't slip back down that spiral, and this week has definitely not been good for my mental health! I have an unexpected afternoon off today though, which is always nice :) and I've worked out that I'll be taking my last pill on April 2nd, so I have about 54 days until we TTC :) 54 days doesn't seem like very long :)


----------



## chazzmatazz

PinkDragonfly said:


> Hi ladies, glad the mood is a bit lighter in here now and hope everyone's ok :)
> 
> I've been having a pants week and feeling really low. I have a history of depression and anxiety, so I have to keep an eye on my moods to make sure I don't slip back down that spiral, and this week has definitely not been good for my mental health! I have an unexpected afternoon off today though, which is always nice :) and I've worked out that I'll be taking my last pill on April 2nd, so I have about 54 days until we TTC :) 54 days doesn't seem like very long :)

i have 80 days until i take my last pill!


----------



## Sun_Flower

OH and I never agree on names, it took sooooooo long to pick Eden. The other issue we have is that now, any other names we have, need to match Eden. I love traditional boys names but I'd feel bad if I picked a really traditional name when Eden's is more unsual. So it's a balance thing. If we have a girl, my favourite name is Kara Grace. Boys names I love are Harrison, Callum, Isaac, Connor, Jensen...


----------



## allforthegirl

My second son was nameless for about three days, until we came up with Mason. It was the only we we both sort of liked. I will give you the names of my sons maybe it can help some of you struggling for boys names. 

Carter
Mason
Jackson
Ethan

As for the new LO we have Seraphina picked out for a girl, because I get a girl after being blessed with 4 boys then (3 from a previous marriage) she would definitely be a gift from the angels, so we want to name her after an angel!! For a boys name I am all out. :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I love the name Ethan but my daughter is called Eden and nephew is Nathan and its a bit similar to both xx


----------



## bumpin2012

We also had a hard time with names. The names we agreed on we used for our dogs! (Jackson and zoie) we finally agreed on Gabriel, and went to the hospital with 4 girls names, and no middle names (boys middle name was always going to be James, as it's tradition). Next baby will likely be nameless for a while. We just have different opinions on names. Especially girls names.


----------



## georgebaby1

chazzmatazz said:


> georgebaby1 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies how is everyone doing today? does anyone have any baby names picked or furniture or other goodies (jst trying to lighten the mood)
> 
> Im good ta! Keep checking my count down ap on my phone! Not long till May now.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

im good thanks u don't no if i can cope with about app that keeps reminding me how long i have to wait sorry im having a very broody day lol maybe il have a look tomorrow lol


----------



## chazzmatazz

georgebaby1 said:


> chazzmatazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgebaby1 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies how is everyone doing today? does anyone have any baby names picked or furniture or other goodies (jst trying to lighten the mood)
> 
> Im good ta! Keep checking my count down ap on my phone! Not long till May now.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> im good thanks u don't no if i can cope with about app that keeps reminding me how long i have to wait sorry im having a very broody day lol maybe il have a look tomorrow lolClick to expand...

i have one mood at the moment and that is broody 24/7!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

georgebaby1 said:


> hey ladies how is everyone doing today? does anyone have any baby names picked or furniture or other goodies (jst trying to lighten the mood)

Good morning! I'm crocheting a baby blanket for a friend who is due in April, and I wish I was doing it for myself hehe:blush:. The names OH and I have agreed on are girl: Amelia & boy: Dominic. How about yourself *Georgebaby1*?:flower:


----------



## Delamere19

Chazzmatazz: I am so with you on that one!! :baby: It's all I can think of x


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi hope everyone doing ok today :)

Well big bad AF showed today so no surprise :baby: just my cycles being :wacko: as usual :cry: i have just told my husband on the phone and was quite surprised that he said "why am i disappointed now" as he was being a bit uncertain about us TTC in may the other day which upset me a lot because he thinks we haven't improved much on the things we said we would before TTC.

Any way on the names subject ive got a few for each i like for girls; Jasmine Ella (or Ivy), Chloe Ella, Maizy Ella, Beth/Bethany Ella, Suzy Ella. Jasmine is my favorite i think :)
For boys; Harry (not sure maybe John middle name), Leo Henry, Joseph Henry, i think i like Harry the best but keep changing.

About Keely, i have spoken with her and she would like to tell anyone that wants to keep contact and be keep updated on her news please message her :)


----------



## georgebaby1

jessicasmum said:


> Hi hope everyone doing ok today :)
> 
> Well big bad AF showed today so no surprise :baby: just my cycles being :wacko: as usual :cry: i have just told my husband on the phone and was quite surprised that he said "why am i disappointed now" as he was being a bit uncertain about us TTC in may the other day which upset me a lot because he thinks we haven't improved much on the things we said we would before TTC.
> 
> Any way on the names subject ive got a few for each i like for girls; Jasmine Ella (or Ivy), Chloe Ella, Maizy Ella, Beth/Bethany Ella, Suzy Ella. Jasmine is my favorite i think :)
> For boys; Harry (not sure maybe John middle name), Leo Henry, Joseph Henry, i think i like Harry the best but keep changing.
> 
> About Keely, i have spoken with her and she would like to tell anyone that wants to keep contact and be keep updated on her news please message her :)

i love ella that was our girls choice when i was pregnant with charlie and still would be but my cousin who im quite close with had a girl d called her bella ( yes off of twilight ha) so no ella for me :(


----------



## georgebaby1

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> georgebaby1 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies how is everyone doing today? does anyone have any baby names picked or furniture or other goodies (jst trying to lighten the mood)
> 
> Good morning! I'm crocheting a baby blanket for a friend who is due in April, and I wish I was doing it for myself hehe:blush:. The names OH and I have agreed on are girl: Amelia & boy: Dominic. How about yourself *Georgebaby1*?:flower:Click to expand...

i like sophia or layla and boys names i have no idea lol


----------



## jessicasmum

georgebaby1 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi hope everyone doing ok today :)
> 
> Well big bad AF showed today so no surprise :baby: just my cycles being :wacko: as usual :cry: i have just told my husband on the phone and was quite surprised that he said "why am i disappointed now" as he was being a bit uncertain about us TTC in may the other day which upset me a lot because he thinks we haven't improved much on the things we said we would before TTC.
> 
> Any way on the names subject ive got a few for each i like for girls; Jasmine Ella (or Ivy), Chloe Ella, Maizy Ella, Beth/Bethany Ella, Suzy Ella. Jasmine is my favorite i think :)
> For boys; Harry (not sure maybe John middle name), Leo Henry, Joseph Henry, i think i like Harry the best but keep changing.
> 
> About Keely, i have spoken with her and she would like to tell anyone that wants to keep contact and be keep updated on her news please message her :)
> 
> i love ella that was our girls choice when i was pregnant with charlie and still would be but my cousin who im quite close with had a girl d called her bella ( yes off of twilight ha) so no ella for me :(Click to expand...

Ella is my late grandma's name so that's why want to use it as middle name, my mum's cousin's daughter that's more like our cousin named her daughter Ella but doesn't make a difference to me as it's in the memory of my grandma like with my daughter Jessica her middle name is June after my other late grandma. :)


----------



## chazzmatazz

I finally have a ticker counting down till the end of April yay! Can't wait for May.


----------



## chazzmatazz

jessicasmum said:


> georgebaby1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi hope everyone doing ok today :)
> 
> Well big bad AF showed today so no surprise :baby: just my cycles being :wacko: as usual :cry: i have just told my husband on the phone and was quite surprised that he said "why am i disappointed now" as he was being a bit uncertain about us TTC in may the other day which upset me a lot because he thinks we haven't improved much on the things we said we would before TTC.
> 
> Any way on the names subject ive got a few for each i like for girls; Jasmine Ella (or Ivy), Chloe Ella, Maizy Ella, Beth/Bethany Ella, Suzy Ella. Jasmine is my favorite i think :)
> For boys; Harry (not sure maybe John middle name), Leo Henry, Joseph Henry, i think i like Harry the best but keep changing.
> 
> About Keely, i have spoken with her and she would like to tell anyone that wants to keep contact and be keep updated on her news please message her :)
> 
> i love ella that was our girls choice when i was pregnant with charlie and still would be but my cousin who im quite close with had a girl d called her bella ( yes off of twilight ha) so no ella for me :(Click to expand...
> 
> Ella is my late grandma's name so that's why want to use it as middle name, my mum's cousin's daughter that's more like our cousin named her daughter Ella but doesn't make a difference to me as it's in the memory of my grandma like with my daughter Jessica her middle name is June after my other late grandma. :)Click to expand...

I love the name Ella however my OH's cousin has an Ellie and i think it is to similar :(


----------



## georgebaby1

its so nice when people use relatives names its very special


----------



## jessicasmum

georgebaby1 said:


> its so nice when people use relatives names its very special

Yeah it is :) that's what i was saying to my husband about the boys middle name having to be after someone but he doesn't seem to think it matters, its a bit of a struggle with the boy middle name.


----------



## allforthegirl

My boys all have their middle names after someone in our family. I don't think we will be giving our girl a middle name after our mothers or grandmothers. They don't go well together in any combo for the name we have picked out, so I think we will just give her my middle name.


----------



## Delamere19

Our son has James as a middle name, it's not got any relevance, we just liked it with his first name. My OH wanted him to have Thomas like his (it's after my OH's grandad) but I would have liked my grandad's name and we couldn't agree so went for the neutral option. 

P.S Just ordered some prenatal vitamins!! :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thomas has the middle name Samuel, not because of anyone in the family but because we liked the name but wouldn't use it as a first name because it would get shortened to Sam and my oh's ex was Sam so didn't feel right. 
Harry's is Alexander again because we liked it but couldn't see us using it as first name, no particular reason this time though. We knew we would want more than 2 children so didn't want to use up middle names that we'd then want to use as first names but also really needed to like the names, it's definitely tough naming children! :haha:


----------



## Lozzy203

Helloo :) we will be trying from about June, possibly may, we just can't decide on an exact date or when lol! I already have a little girl, would like another girl but I'd also be just as happy with a little boy :) x


----------



## bumpin2012

My son's middle name is James too Delamare!

It was never a choice about the middle name being James. DH, FIL, and DH's grandfather all have the middle name James. Its tradition. One day, if G has a son, I hope he will give him the same middle name.

I really like naming after family members too. All my grandparents names are very old fashioned and not at all done today, so I dont think it will ever happen...lol...Shirley, Elvina, Lloyd and Walter aren't the most popular names these days...lol


----------



## Sun_Flower

We chose Rebecca because it sounded nice with Eden, but there are several family names I like as middle names for next time - Nichola, Catherine, Rose, Heidi and Peter, James, Matthew, William, George, Harry etc


----------



## georgebaby1

Lozzy203 said:


> Helloo :) we will be trying from about June, possibly may, we just can't decide on an exact date or when lol! I already have a little girl, would like another girl but I'd also be just as happy with a little boy :) x

welcome to the group x


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome Lozzy203 :hi:


----------



## jessicasmum

Lozzy203 said:


> Helloo :) we will be trying from about June, possibly may, we just can't decide on an exact date or when lol! I already have a little girl, would like another girl but I'd also be just as happy with a little boy :) x

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: I am so sorry for the late reply, i haven't been on my computer the last few days. I have now added you to the list of people on here on my first post :) I hope you get an official TTC date soon :)


----------



## chazzmatazz

We moved our date forward by a couple of weeks so we should defo be full blown trying in May now :) last BC will be taken on the 7th April.


----------



## PinkDragonfly

Congratulations chazzmatazz :) my husband has agreed that I can take my last BCP on April 1st (still hoping its not some elaborate April fools!) so I'll be heading over to TTC around the same time as you :)

I'm joining slimming world tonight! Absolutely dreading it! Lol. But the one thing I wanted to do before TTC is get a bit fitter and healthier and I really need to lose some weight!


----------



## chazzmatazz

PinkDragonfly said:


> Congratulations chazzmatazz :) my husband has agreed that I can take my last BCP on April 1st (still hoping its not some elaborate April fools!) so I'll be heading over to TTC around the same time as you :)
> 
> I'm joining slimming world tonight! Absolutely dreading it! Lol. But the one thing I wanted to do before TTC is get a bit fitter and healthier and I really need to lose some weight!

Snap! I have been on weight watchers (on and off) for a few months now would love to shift a couple of extra pounds before TTC! Looking forward to moving over to TTC with you soon :)


----------



## jessicasmum

chazzmatazz said:


> We moved our date forward by a couple of weeks so we should defo be full blown trying in May now :) last BC will be taken on the 7th April.

Congratulations on moving your date forward :thumbup:


----------



## jessicasmum

I have just ordered my first pack of prenatal vitamins :happydance: im starting taking them next Thursday (21st) so that will be exactly 3 months before TTC date :) Husband wasn't happy with me ordering them though :(


----------



## magicstardust

yay for prenatals! 
I know we don't have to worry about it for a while yet but i was just thinking way forward to the baby shower- have any of you thought about this?
1) if you're gunna have one
2) if men are invited? 
I know traditionally its meant to be just girls and your OH is supposed to join at the end to help with presents, but personally i'm a bit conflicted- i'd like my male friends to be there but also like the idea of it being super girly and being able to share icky symptoms with my girls. i know its crazy to think about this now but have any of you given it any thought? (or had experience with your first born?)


----------



## Sun_Flower

My shower was just women - I think men would have been petrified! Lots of labour stories and lots of Girly chats. I just took my gifts at the end and showed them to OH lol xx


----------



## magicstardust

yeah i can see your point, but one of my friends had a mixed baby shower and all the guys were the ones asking the really intimate questions and everyone was loving them squirming haha. i just worry they'd feel left out (and honestly i think i have more guy friends than girls so it might not even be doable just girls) but at the same time do wanna be totally girly! its a tough call


----------



## Sun_Flower

Well if your guy friends want to come, and you're ok with it, then definitely! Also depends in if you throw your own, or if its thrown for you, a lot of people get surprise showers. My family were under strict instructions to let me know if they were going to throw one as I hate surprises, lol! I wonder if I get one this time too..is it just a first time pregnancy thing? I think TBH we've got everything we need if I have another girl, but a nice blue baby shower would be cute! Xx


----------



## magicstardust

i think traditionally its just for your first born (i may be wrong!) but i would deffo have another even if you say no gifts just bring food or something it would still be something to look forward to when the late stages of pregnancy are dragging on


----------



## Buddysmum89

_So glad i found this place!! ..Me and OH are also beginning our TTC journey for #2 in May!..Well May 5th to be exact which is OH's 27th birthday!..We we're originally waiting until June but a bit of persuasion goes a long way 

By the time we start our first son will be almost 1 ..I stopped my pill in January in preparation as it took me 6 months to get pregnant with our son last time i was on the pill so hopefully the sooner i stop the sooner that bfp will come our way _


----------



## allforthegirl

Talking about showers.... I have never really had one. So if I do get my wish and get a girl I think that I will have one, because I would need more stuff! No point in having one if we have another boy (oh goodness :wacko:) I have way too much stuff as it is. :haha:


----------



## georgebaby1

i never had a shower either and probably wont have one this time


----------



## 30mummyof1

I had one for my 1st boy but I wouldn't have 1 again. I found it a bit uncomfortable being the centre of attention unfortunately, because I think they are a lovely idea.


----------



## jessicasmum

I never had a shower either as i think it has only come more popular in the UK for baby showers in more recent years and it's nearly 8 years since i was pregnant :) Not sure i would have one this time though, don't think any one would turn up :haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

Buddysmum89 said:


> _So glad i found this place!! ..Me and OH are also beginning our TTC journey for #2 in May!..Well May 5th to be exact which is OH's 27th birthday!..We we're originally waiting until June but a bit of persuasion goes a long way
> 
> By the time we start our first son will be almost 1 ..I stopped my pill in January in preparation as it took me 6 months to get pregnant with our son last time i was on the pill so hopefully the sooner i stop the sooner that bfp will come our way _

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list of people on my first post :) Would you like a girl this time or are you :yellow: ?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm TTC April (but right at the end so almost may) =) hello ! Baby showers are quite a new thing here ain't they ? It never even crossed my mind with my first (5 years ago) but yeah sure why not =) Bring on the gifts !! Haha =)


----------



## bumpin2012

Im also curious about baby showers for second babies. I always felt that the shower was about celebrating a new arrival, and each baby is as special. But I hear its bad taste to have a shower for a second baby...lol.

I was lucky, I had 2 showers. One from friends, and a second from coworkers.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Eek I love showers! They're so much fun to go to, I love all the silly games :) The last one I went to they had you make clothes for the LO with iron on patches and the MIL was being silly patching lions and elephants on the rear ends of onesies haha 

For second showers I think if they get thrown for someone that's super sweet, but I guess it wouldn't be surprising to not have one for the second LO.

I think there should be arrival parties! I know so many mama's who get overwhelmed with people constantly coming over to see the new bundle, they should just do a welcome home pot luck once mama and LO are settled at home. At least that's what OH and I plan to do to prevent nonstop company. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Eek I love showers! They're so much fun to go to, I love all the silly games :) The last one I went to they had you make clothes for the LO with iron on patches and the MIL was being silly patching lions and elephants on the rear ends of onesies haha
> 
> For second showers I think if they get thrown for someone that's super sweet, but I guess it wouldn't be surprising to not have one for the second LO.
> 
> I think there should be arrival parties! I know so many mama's who get overwhelmed with people constantly coming over to see the new bundle, they should just do a welcome home pot luck once mama and LO are settled at home. At least that's what OH and I plan to do to prevent nonstop company. :)


That is a great plan! I love it!!


----------



## jessicasmum

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I'm TTC April (but right at the end so almost may) =) hello ! Baby showers are quite a new thing here ain't they ? It never even crossed my mind with my first (5 years ago) but yeah sure why not =) Bring on the gifts !! Haha =)

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list of people on my first post :) What sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?


----------



## chazzmatazz

I went to a babyshower last weekend it was great I would love to have one :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Is it really lame, that i just got super jealous because a facebook friend just announced she was pregnant.. haha i'm evil :/


----------



## allforthegirl

I dread this too! Though right now we are trying to concentrate on planning our trip for May. Our celebration of being able to TTC again. We want to go somewhere we can just relax, spa, and maybe go on trail rides (DH grew up a Wrangler and he missed it). We have a renowned Spa near us but we want to get away! We may go out to Montana into the mountains. There seems to be a lot of resorts out there. Though I am sure that if I didn't have something to concentrate on I would be going nuts!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

jessicasmum said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm TTC April (but right at the end so almost may) =) hello ! Baby showers are quite a new thing here ain't they ? It never even crossed my mind with my first (5 years ago) but yeah sure why not =) Bring on the gifts !! Haha =)
> 
> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list of people on my first post :) What sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?Click to expand...

If I am being honest we are really wanting a girl, as we have a boy =) but a boy would still be awesome ! =) but yeah hopeful for a girl ! :flower:


----------



## chulie

You know what I just realized.....If we try in May and DO get pregnant.....i would basically be "late" 3 days before FATHER'S DAY!!!!!! Only if my period stays on track...and..by a MIRACLE we got pregnant 1st shot...which...i know is one in a million but.....seriously...that would be SO cool....what a great way to tell DH he's gonna be a dad again....i can't IMAGINE keeping the secret from him for 3 days??? maybe I wont even test myself that way I don't know??? but it would be SOOOO worthwhile....especially so close to father's day!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

Chulie: that would be a wonderful surprise for hubby. I always wished I had done something.G special to tell my hubby. Last time I walked into his office in shock and just announced... Then walked out!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

chulie said:


> You know what I just realized.....If we try in May and DO get pregnant.....i would basically be "late" 3 days before FATHER'S DAY!!!!!! Only if my period stays on track...and..by a MIRACLE we got pregnant 1st shot...which...i know is one in a million but.....seriously...that would be SO cool....what a great way to tell DH he's gonna be a dad again....i can't IMAGINE keeping the secret from him for 3 days??? maybe I wont even test myself that way I don't know??? but it would be SOOOO worthwhile....especially so close to father's day!!!

Oh my gosh that sounds lovely!! That would be so sweet, I'm a little jealous hehe:) I don't think I could stay quiet for 3 days haha, maybe wait until then to test just in case!:winkwink:

I've been peaking at midwife led units in hospitals and getting awfully excited. Gosh, just looking at birthing centers shouldn't be that exciting. lol!


----------



## georgebaby1

because we werent trying with my lo and we were very shocked it was a simple im late do a test, oh S*** its positive and oh having a a compete shutdown ha sounds really funny now but be nice to enjoy it instantly


----------



## jessicasmum

We got our positive on my husband's birthday so was quite special :) i know my sister waited for father's day to tell her husband that she was pregnant with their 3rd child. i would love it if it landed round a special day again :) but the day would be special any way wouldn't it :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I hope it doesn't take too long =( my first was a woopsie lol also omg at my ticker! 2 months!!!!


----------



## chazzmatazz

How we doing May Ladies? Not long left now :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Lol... im hopinh may takes its time arriving... my baby will be 1 in may... im not ready for him to be 1...


----------



## allforthegirl

The last two weeks have gone by faster than I expected. So if May comes in the speed like that then were are golden!! Not only are DH and I going to be TTC in May be planning the vacation in May is helping. So I have two things to look forward to. I am very excited, we are wanting to kick off TTC on the right foot and bring in the romance! Less of a mutual agreement!! LOL


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

February is just flying on by! I was looking around online at midwife units in hospitals and found one that I really liked, showed OH and he's set on it!! Now we just need May to get here so we can go on a tour hehe. I'm stupidly excited over showing OH where I want to have our babies :)


----------



## chazzmatazz

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> February is just flying on by! I was looking around online at midwife units in hospitals and found one that I really liked, showed OH and he's set on it!! Now we just need May to get here so we can go on a tour hehe. I'm stupidly excited over showing OH where I want to have our babies :)

All the hospitals near me seem to be rubbish/death traps!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

chazzmatazz said:


> All the hospitals near me seem to be rubbish/death traps!

That's awful, I'm sorry that there isn't one near you that you like. The one I like is 33 miles away, which seems awful far. But the rest don't have midwives and I don't want to be induced and have a terrible mean birthing experience with people who are impatient like all my girlfriends have encounter at closer hospitals :nope:


----------



## jessicasmum

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I hope it doesn't take too long =( my first was a woopsie lol also omg at my ticker! 2 months!!!!

:thumbup: on the 2 month mark :) I get dead excited looking at my ticker especially when it gets closer to each month, this Thursday for me will be my 3 month mark :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Hey ladies hope you all had a lovey weekend :) did any one do anything for valentines day last week?

Mrs Dragonfly: I have only just noticed your ticker and i know you probably think im silly but i think it is really sweet the bride getting closer to the groom as your date gets closer. Hows the wedding plans going by the way?


----------



## allforthegirl

My levels are now what hey consider negative!! I go for one more test to confirm that I am at 0. I now have three cycles to go. Hoping that my cycles aren't too messed up. Going to be watching my cycles like a hawk, until then. I will have a more accurate date after my first two cycles. I am so very excited!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## 30mummyof1

jessicasmum said:


> Hey ladies hope you all had a lovey weekend :) did any one do anything for valentines day last week?
> 
> Mrs Dragonfly: I have only just noticed your ticker and i know you probably think im silly but i think it is really sweet the bride getting closer to the groom as your date gets closer. Hows the wedding plans going by the way?

Yes we went out for a French meal, was lovely to spend time with just the oh and not have to get lo's to eat their dinner etc..!
How about you?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

jessicasmum said:


> Hey ladies hope you all had a lovey weekend :) did any one do anything for valentines day last week?
> 
> Mrs Dragonfly: I have only just noticed your ticker and i know you probably think im silly but i think it is really sweet the bride getting closer to the groom as your date gets closer. Hows the wedding plans going by the way?

Thank you, I thought it was super cute and couldn't resist making a counter hehe :) The plans are going well! We're working on ordering our invitations (finally) and will be sending them out at the end of next month!!


----------



## chulie

Dragonfly I definitely Love your ticker!!!!! how adorable! hehehe...I love seeing all you ladies and your tickers because it reminds me how close I am! hahaha..

For Valentines day...we try not to make it so much about "do something romantic for me"...we make it more about "love" in general...so...dh bought his daughter and me flowers separately and then took us out to dinner....we went nice and early straight from work and sat down and had a great meal the 3 of us...it was super cute!!! 

Ya for my first child...I had bought a 2 pack the first month and totally felt like I was...and wasn't...so with my second...I peed on the stick literally to get it out of the house because I felt like it was taunting me....and I knew that month I wasn't because I didn't feel any different. So I did it at home by myself once DH had gone out...haha...even though the first month we did it together because he wanted to be involved. This is how sure I wasn't......and then it was positive....so there I was freaking out at home by myself! hahaha..Once dh got home I just sat in what was going to be the babies room and said "what colour should we paint this?" and he said "I thought we agreed not to touch it until we were pregnant because it's gonna be the babies room anyways" so then I pulled out the test and said " so we should probably think about painting it then"...so it was a very cute, sponatenous way to tell him....but ya..this time around...I think I'll just wait and if I am...wait until father's day.....because IF by some miracle it does happen then...I can't pass up the chance to actually tell him in a special way! hahaha....ESPECIALLY since this will be our last!!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I just intend to go with the standard, "look at this" hahah x


----------



## georgebaby1

yea i havent really thought about how i would tell him tbh. not been on a while ladies been super busy with work etc, how is everyone doing? im so exhausted this month probably my hormones going crazy after having implant removed last month.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

This is cycle #2 without bcp and my body feels like it's flipping out. I haven't had awful cramps or feeling sick, thank goodness. But I thought I ovulated last week but this week I'm having the same things I usually go through during O time so my body and self is a little confused lol. Anyone else experience this coming off bcp too?


----------



## chazzmatazz

I think my OH will be sitting outside the bathroom door every time i POAS!


----------



## allforthegirl

My body went bat $h*t crazy after coming off the bcp. I seriously thought I was pg every cycle. It was very unnerving as we weren't thinking of having another child at that point. It evened out though, so at least you have that to look forward to, if you are not pg before then. :thumbup:


----------



## bumpin2012

Mrs dragonfly: I would think it's normal to feel very out of sorts coming off the pill. I haven't been on it for close to 10 years so I dont remember what it was like. Hopefully it will settle out for you soon


----------



## Lroxy2

I'm pregnant! I got a :bfp: yesterday! I will be moving over to the pregnancy forums. I hope to see all of you ladies there soon.


----------



## magicstardust

Congrats!
Two :bfp: and thats whilst we are waiting to try! Lets hope we're all that lucky when we move over to TTC!


----------



## allforthegirl

Lroxy2 said:


> I'm pregnant! I got a :bfp: yesterday! I will be moving over to the pregnancy forums. I hope to see all of you ladies there soon.

Congrats my dear!! :wohoo:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Aww congrats :)! hopefully we are all right behind you ! :) ! x


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

allforthegirl said:


> My body went bat $h*t crazy after coming off the bcp. I seriously thought I was pg every cycle. It was very unnerving as we weren't thinking of having another child at that point. It evened out though, so at least you have that to look forward to, if you are not pg before then. :thumbup:

Thanks, we did have a pull out oopsie twice this month so I might be in the TWW at some point if I knew when my actual O was... :dohh:



bumpin2012 said:


> Mrs dragonfly: I would think it's normal to feel very out of sorts coming off the pill. I haven't been on it for close to 10 years so I dont remember what it was like. Hopefully it will settle out for you soon

I felt horrid through December and the first few weeks of January but it's mellowed out :) Thank you, I hope it settles itself out quick too!



Lroxy2 said:


> I'm pregnant! I got a :bfp: yesterday! I will be moving over to the pregnancy forums. I hope to see all of you ladies there soon.

Ahhh congrats!! Hope we all follow behind you:flower:


----------



## georgebaby1

Lroxy2 said:


> I'm pregnant! I got a :bfp: yesterday! I will be moving over to the pregnancy forums. I hope to see all of you ladies there soon.

congrats x


----------



## Movinmama

I will be trying for #4 in june/july! we have 2 boys 1 girls hoping for a lil lass but id be happy with another boy of course. Boys rock!


----------



## EarthMama

I just had a MC this week so here I am waiting to try for when my body heals. I'm going to wait until april/may.


----------



## magicstardust

Earthmama- I'm so sorry for your loss :flower:
welcome to the thread, its full of lovely ladies who will hopefully help the time pass quicker :wave:


----------



## bumpin2012

Sorry for your loss earthmama. :hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

Lroxy2 said:


> I'm pregnant! I got a :bfp: yesterday! I will be moving over to the pregnancy forums. I hope to see all of you ladies there soon.

Congrats!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

EarthMama said:


> I just had a MC this week so here I am waiting to try for when my body heals. I'm going to wait until april/may.

I am so sorry that you are over here with me, and the other ladies. I remember you from over on the other thread. :hugs: I hope you heal fast, so you can hold your forever babe!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm so sorry for your loss *Earthmama*:hugs:


----------



## georgebaby1

im so sorry for your loss eartmama xx :hugs:


----------



## georgebaby1

so when is everyone taking the pre natals? anybe taking anything different for a particular reason fir eg im taking cranberry tablets to try and get a lil girl x


----------



## Sun_Flower

I bought prenatals to start to take but I have been USELESS at remembering them... This is the main reason I'm not on the pill! Lol


----------



## Delamere19

Well, I have had a really strange week. My sister has announced she wants a baby. She is single and gay and has got a friend to be a donor for her. She wants to start this summer as she is nearly in her mid 30's. I feel really confused about it all. Really pleased for her as she seems so excited but I feel like my plans for ttc in the summer have been thrown into doubt. I don't think it's a great idea to be pregnant at the same time. My mum would be at her whits end and I said to my sis that being pregnant is a special time and I would want her to enjoy it. I am so broody though. I really don't know what to do. It's really knocked me for six.


----------



## allforthegirl

That has got to be hard. I too believe that you need to try and enjoy it. That will be the reason that I don't tell any family until later. As my Oh and I have only one together I have 3 with my previous H. So my mother believes that we don't or should have any more children. So I plan on enjoying it between OH and I for as long as we can before it is noticeable. Actually we plan on trying for a girl, so we plan on trying to wait until the ultrasound confirmation, and give a cake with the icing being pink or a pink cake.


----------



## georgebaby1

allforthegirl said:


> That has got to be hard. I too believe that you need to try and enjoy it. That will be the reason that I don't tell any family until later. As my Oh and I have only one together I have 3 with my previous H. So my mother believes that we don't or should have any more children. So I plan on enjoying it between OH and I for as long as we can before it is noticeable. Actually we plan on trying for a girl, so we plan on trying to wait until the ultrasound confirmation, and give a cake with the icing being pink or a pink cake.

that sounds really nice x


----------



## Delamere19

I would love a girl. My step sister is currently pregnant with her 2nd and it's a girl so I've been beaten to it with having the first girl. She beat me too in that she gave my dad his first grandchild. He looks at her LO as his own even though they aren't blood related. So do I to be honest, he's a real little star and he's been through so much in his life already and he's only 3. 

If I were to wait til next year to have a 2nd my son would be 3 1/2 and I didn't really want such a big age gap.....feel really stuck and up and down about it all.


----------



## Pearls18

I think I belong in here now, I have been trying out all the WTT 2013 threads lol, but no I think we have definitely decided on May, April would be a bit too soon as I am being a bridesmaid for my best friend in August and wouldn&#8217;t want to be a couple of weeks away from being due over Christmas as we will probably visit family, May is the best compromise although I do still worry about falling pregnant first time around and being 15 weeks pregnant at my friend&#8217;s wedding, I&#8217;m worried how quickly I will show this time around as I have the dress already :/ but in terms of everything else we are ready...


----------



## chazzmatazz

I love seeing how much my ticker has gone down!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

chazzmatazz said:


> I love seeing how much my ticker has gone down!

I definitely have an addiction with count downs & timers:haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

I full heartedly agree!! It is coming up so quickly!! :wohoo:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Agreed ! I love watching the ticker hhaha


----------



## Delamere19

Well, I'm up watching the Oscars red carpet cos I can't sleep. Had a talk with my OH bout all the stuff with my sis deciding she wants a baby. Honestly it's like getting blood out of a stone getting him to say anything about our plans for a new baby this summer. I'm starting to feel like a real fool for thinking he even wants another baby. He just clams up and doesn't give me anything to go apart from he said he doesn't have a preference either way if we had one or not. I don't know what the hell I am meant to make of that. I have felt for a while that I'm in this alone and I think I am right. If he doesn't want another one why keep me hanging on. I feel like he keeps throwing me tiny breadcrumbs and he only ever talks about it if I bring it up and even then it's not much. Feeling pretty gutted at the moment.:cry::cry:


----------



## Buddysmum89

jessicasmum said:


> Buddysmum89 said:
> 
> 
> _So glad i found this place!! ..Me and OH are also beginning our TTC journey for #2 in May!..Well May 5th to be exact which is OH's 27th birthday!..We we're originally waiting until June but a bit of persuasion goes a long way
> 
> By the time we start our first son will be almost 1 ..I stopped my pill in January in preparation as it took me 6 months to get pregnant with our son last time i was on the pill so hopefully the sooner i stop the sooner that bfp will come our way _
> 
> Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list of people on my first post :) Would you like a girl this time or are you :yellow: ?Click to expand...

Thank you hun!:hugs:

I would love another boy, my son so far has been a pleasure and has been so easy and i cant really imagine myself with a girl as im not really girly myself, and i just love little boys :haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

Sorry i have not been on here recently. But oh wow a lot been going since i was last here, 1 pregnancy and 3 new members :thumbup:

Lroxy2: A massive congratulations :happydance: i hope you will still pop in here from time to time :hugs:

Movinmama: Welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list of people on my first post :)

EarthMama: Welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list of people on my first post :) I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: your little one looks gorgeous by the way.

MarineWAG: Welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list of people on my first post :) Would you like a girl this time or are you :yellow: ?



Well i am now finally taking my prenatals, i started Saturday which was 2 days later than i wanted because of Amazon who had suppose to have dispatched my pregnacare twice and still no show :( i ended up ordering them through asda with my grocery shop which was dearer but at least i got them, i know it might sound silly but it felt that them not coming was a sign or something.
I have my psychiatric consultant appointment on Wednesday which i found out is a different doctor now :( i will have to ask about what is happening with my referral to see the pharmacist as i need to discuss what im going to do with my medication while TTC/pregnancy, should of really heard something by now as it was November i last had an appointment.

Well how is all the rest of you ladies doing? hope you had a nice weekend. our time is getting closer, only 12 more weeks tomorrow for me :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: jessicasmum, goodluck on weds. How's it going with loosing weight? x


----------



## Mies

Hi there everyone! I guess people who are wtt in April are also welcome here?
I'm 29 as is DH. Has been quite a long wait for me since I have been ready for almost 2 years now, but DH wasn't up for it until a couple of months ago. 

I feel like it will be forever until April, but seeing as some have to wait for over a year. I'm really excited and impatient, but am glad I found BnB!


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome Mies!! :wave:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Heyy :) mies


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> :hi: jessicasmum, goodluck on weds. How's it going with loosing weight? x

Thank you :) Not great with the losing weight but im determined to start tomorrow and try my best for the last 12 weeks, obviously will carry on while TTC. Hows losing weight going for you? I think im being too stricked at first is why im going wrong, its like all or nothing with me lol


----------



## jessicasmum

Mies said:


> Hi there everyone! I guess people who are wtt in April are also welcome here?
> I'm 29 as is DH. Has been quite a long wait for me since I have been ready for almost 2 years now, but DH wasn't up for it until a couple of months ago.
> 
> I feel like it will be forever until April, but seeing as some have to wait for over a year. I'm really excited and impatient, but am glad I found BnB!

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list of people on my first post :) Yes all welcome here april, may etc :) what sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?


----------



## 30mummyof1

jessicasmum said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: jessicasmum, goodluck on weds. How's it going with loosing weight? x
> 
> Thank you :) Not great with the losing weight but im determined to start tomorrow and try my best for the last 12 weeks, obviously will carry on while TTC. Hows losing weight going for you? I think im being too stricked at first is why im going wrong, its like all or nothing with me lolClick to expand...

I'm doing it with weightwatchers so finding that Is helping keep me motivated, where as normally i'd give up after a few days


----------



## PinkDragonfly

Hi ladies :) I hope everyone's ok? I had a big exam last week, just waiting on the results now! I hate exams, so I hope I did enough to pass!!

I also have 36 days until my last BCP! I'd like to stop taking it at the end of this pack and start TTC a month early (what difference does a month make, really??) but I can't see my husband agreeing to that! Still, 36 days!! Not long now!

I'm trying to lose weight, because I'm technically "obese" even if only by a little bit -BMI of 31! And I know losing a bit of weight can only help with TTC. But it's not going especially well. I joined slimming world two weeks ago, couldn't go to weigh in last week because I wasn't well, and this week I gained half a pound!! Lol. Not the best start! Hopefully I'll do better next week!!


----------



## Mies

jessicasmum said:


> what sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?

Actually hoping for a boy, but would be fine with either. Also, I wouldn't want to know the sex of the baby before its born... That would just be the ultimate surprise for me.

Thanks for putting me on the list. It somehow feels more real when it's on a list :rolleyes:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm losing weight using MyFitnessPal and doing Turbofire workouts - 6 weeks in and I've lost 12.25lb, and toned in so much! Just trying to lose weight for summer when we TTC, I'm determined to be a slim as possible! I'm actually 2 stone lighter than I was this time last year, which I'm really pleased about, so even if I got pregnant tomorrow I'd be lighter than I was before Eden... but I'm really hoping to lose another 1 - 2 stone (2 would be AMAZING, but even if I just lose 1 I'll be really happy) by June.


----------



## georgebaby1

Sun_Flower said:


> I'm losing weight using MyFitnessPal and doing Turbofire workouts - 6 weeks in and I've lost 12.25lb, and toned in so much! Just trying to lose weight for summer when we TTC, I'm determined to be a slim as possible! I'm actually 2 stone lighter than I was this time last year, which I'm really pleased about, so even if I got pregnant tomorrow I'd be lighter than I was before Eden... but I'm really hoping to lose another 1 - 2 stone (2 would be AMAZING, but even if I just lose 1 I'll be really happy) by June.

That's great well done what's turbofire ??


----------



## 30mummyof1

well done sunflower, that's something I need to do. I'm loosing the weight but need to exercise alongside it. I just do bikram yoga once a week at mo.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My pre ttc weight loss is going pretty poorly... last year i lost two stone! this year i am averaging around 2lb a month!!! :/ not happy, my Bmi is 25.1 i wanted to have a bmi of 22 :/ sounds silly, but being pregnant people spend alot of time looking at your stomach (obviously haha) and i didn't want people all staring at my wee pot belly ahahha x


----------



## Sun_Flower

My bmi is still like 28 I think... But I'm getting down there. Turbofire is a workout programme by team beachbody - they're American and also do the Insanity workouts and P90x etc. hard work but awesome results :) xx


----------



## kimmers1786

magicstardust said:


> yeah i can see your point, but one of my friends had a mixed baby shower and all the guys were the ones asking the really intimate questions and everyone was loving them squirming haha. i just worry they'd feel left out (and honestly i think i have more guy friends than girls so it might not even be doable just girls) but at the same time do wanna be totally girly! its a tough call

SO don't leave them out... Have a "gonna be a new daddy" party... Whenever I get preggers, I am gonna plan a party at like a bar or somewhere manly... Invite his friends for some wings and beer or something, but they have to bring diapers... Anything would be fun... lol


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

kimmers1786 said:


> magicstardust said:
> 
> 
> yeah i can see your point, but one of my friends had a mixed baby shower and all the guys were the ones asking the really intimate questions and everyone was loving them squirming haha. i just worry they'd feel left out (and honestly i think i have more guy friends than girls so it might not even be doable just girls) but at the same time do wanna be totally girly! its a tough call
> 
> SO don't leave them out... Have a "gonna be a new daddy" party... Whenever I get preggers, I am gonna plan a party at like a bar or somewhere manly... Invite his friends for some wings and beer or something, but they have to bring diapers... Anything would be fun... lolClick to expand...

When we're preggers I would love to have OH at the shower, I'll leave it up to him if he wants to be there but I would enjoy his company and him getting excited over all the baby goodies with me!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Don't men usually just "wet the babies head" women don't (usually) go on this


----------



## 30mummyof1

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Don't men usually just "wet the babies head" women don't (usually) go on this

That's what my oh did with ds1 didn't get around to it with ds2 though! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh golly, cannot sleep tonight. Have a terrible head cold... when you ladies get colds do your saliva glads go crazy? I just begin to fall asleep and I have to sit up quick to spit out a ton of saliva, it's so gross I hate it! If any of you ladies experience this and have remedies that work please share...


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Don't men usually just "wet the babies head" women don't (usually) go on this

Ok sorry I have never heard of this terminology before..... :shrug::shrug: I am obviously out of the loop! :haha:

What is it??


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

See Wetting the head should go over the pond ! lol just like baby showers have come over the pond this way lol :) 

It's basically when u celebrate the birth of a baby by going out drinking, its generally speaking a guy thing, they get together after the birth of a baby and just go to the pub


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> See Wetting the head should go over the pond ! lol just like baby showers have come over the pond this way lol :)
> 
> It's basically when u celebrate the birth of a baby by going out drinking, its generally speaking a guy thing, they get together after the birth of a baby and just go to the pub

Aaaahhhhh ok gotcha!! Now that makes sense!! Though I ask my OH if he would want to go to it if we have a girl. He wasn't sure, but I think he was honoured to just be asked LOL. He is just too cute


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohhhhhh geeez, My Oh's best friends wife just had her baby, super happy for them, and of course it's all over my f.b making me super jealous, how horrible is it to be jealous of something you all ready have ! haha. When all i should feel is happy for them (which i am of course)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Ohhhhhh geeez, My Oh's best friends wife just had her baby, super happy for them, and of course it's all over my f.b making me super jealous, how horrible is it to be jealous of something you all ready have ! haha. When all i should feel is happy for them (which i am of course)

I know what you mean, I feel a little jealous when it's a 2nd baby or more and I have 2! crazy! :haha:


----------



## chulie

Afternoon ladies!!!! I've been keeping up on everything....

My BMI is 22...but I don't feel "strong" like I used to...so I want to work on that for sure!! Carrying a baby really is such a stress on the body...I need to feel "firm"..hahah..

So we're doing this "Vegan week" at work....we've been working on this project for work and everyone has been eating so much crap and late nights and stuff so the day we "went live" we all agreed to a 5 day Vegan Challenge.......WOW...SO much harder than I thought!!! hahaha...It's over Friday so I'm looking forward to MEAT and Cheese on Saturday! lmao..


----------



## georgebaby1

30mummyof1 said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh geeez, My Oh's best friends wife just had her baby, super happy for them, and of course it's all over my f.b making me super jealous, how horrible is it to be jealous of something you all ready have ! haha. When all i should feel is happy for them (which i am of course)
> 
> I know what you mean, I feel a little jealous when it's a 2nd baby or more and I have 2! crazy! :haha:Click to expand...

i feel like ths aswell, i find im jealous of pregnant woman just for being pregnant cause its such a great tim with kicks and heartbeats and everything else i loved being pregnant and i guess im a little sad that i only get to do it once more x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

^^ Not long though eh :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm so thrilled that March is here!! We're getting closer to our month :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi ladies :hi: how are you all doing? Well time seems to be flying by, only 11 weeks more today for me TTC :thumbup: But saying that im a bit confused with what is going on with me TTC at the moment as my husband is giving me mixed signals. He didn't pull out today when we DTD and im not sure about my ovulation because my cycles are not regular, if its the same length of cycle as last then by the calculations i could be ovulating from anytime now :shrug: My husband said to be at teatime as well "I can have a beer now as my job is done" as he pointed at my stomach. Im getting a bit fed up with the mixed messages from him really as when we are starting as a few weeks ago he was saying we weren't really ready for may now hes acting like this, but im sure if i bring it up he will say about us not being ready yet because we haven't made enough changes.
Sorry for the rant guys just helps to get things off my chest :)


----------



## allforthegirl

jessicasmum said:


> Hi ladies :hi: how are you all doing? Well time seems to be flying by, only 11 weeks more today for me TTC :thumbup: But saying that im a bit confused with what is going on with me TTC at the moment as my husband is giving me mixed signals. He didn't pull out today when we DTD and im not sure about my ovulation because my cycles are not regular, if its the same length of cycle as last then by the calculations i could be ovulating from anytime now :shrug: My husband said to be at teatime as well "I can have a beer now as my job is done" as he pointed at my stomach. Im getting a bit fed up with the mixed messages from him really as when we are starting as a few weeks ago he was saying we weren't really ready for may now hes acting like this, but im sure if i bring it up he will say about us not being ready yet because we haven't made enough changes.
> Sorry for the rant guys just helps to get things off my chest :)

Men are really weird like that. Mine will talk about us TTC on his own like he is getting excited to have another, then when I bring it up the first thing out of his mouth is oh I am not sure, having a hard time with the money thing. he won't even give me a straight answer when I asked him if he is so worried does that mean he will change his mind? UGH!:growlmad:Men! :dohh:


----------



## Mies

jessicasmum said:


> Hi ladies :hi: how are you all doing? Well time seems to be flying by, only 11 weeks more today for me TTC :thumbup: But saying that im a bit confused with what is going on with me TTC at the moment as my husband is giving me mixed signals. He didn't pull out today when we DTD and im not sure about my ovulation because my cycles are not regular, if its the same length of cycle as last then by the calculations i could be ovulating from anytime now :shrug: My husband said to be at teatime as well "I can have a beer now as my job is done" as he pointed at my stomach. Im getting a bit fed up with the mixed messages from him really as when we are starting as a few weeks ago he was saying we weren't really ready for may now hes acting like this, but im sure if i bring it up he will say about us not being ready yet because we haven't made enough changes.
> Sorry for the rant guys just helps to get things off my chest :)

I'm almost sorry to say I know exactly what you mean. I have been wanting children for over two years now, but my DH didn't until a couple of months ago. We had a good chat about it and decided it would be wisest to wait until April for various reasons. Since I'm off bc since the beginning of January, we bought condoms and everything. He decided he didn't like them and we proceeded to DTD unprotected (but with pull out :rolleyes:) and at the end of last month he didn't even do that and we have no idea of how my cycles are! I sat him down and talked to him about it. I prefer things to be clear and I expect us to stick to what we agreed on. I told him it made me feel unsure and conflicted. Now I'm stuck waiting for AF while I might even be pregnant! Guys: can't live with them, can't live without them... :rolleyes:


----------



## georgebaby1

i feel really lucky in that sense my oh will use condoms and is ready to dtd as soon as im ready. im just waiting so that my lo now will be in free nursery by the time i would ave to return to work after maternity leave x


----------



## Nearlymarried

Hi, I am new to this forum so thought if slot myself in here :) I am getting married end of April this year and the plan is for me to go off the pill around then too. I have two children from a previous relationship (7 and 5 years) which were total surprises so this is all very different this time! My partner and I are really excited but not really telling people our plans so it will be nice to chat to others in a similar boat :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Nearlymarried said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum so thought if slot myself in here :) I am getting married end of April this year and the plan is for me to go off the pill around then too. I have two children from a previous relationship (7 and 5 years) which were total surprises so this is all very different this time! My partner and I are really excited but not really telling people our plans so it will be nice to chat to others in a similar boat :)

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: I have added you to the list of people on my first post :) what sex are you hoping for this time or are you :yellow: ?


----------



## jessicasmum

Well just had a bit of a chat with my husband about TTC and he was basically saying the ball is in my court on when we start like now or wait until our original date of 21st may. He said it might be best for us to wait the 11 weeks left to see we can improve things a little but along the lines of it is my choice. I would love to just go for it now but maybe the 11 week wait could see some progress on things i might later regret not waiting, if you get what i mean.


----------



## chulie

Hi ladies......How is everyone doing???? I'm currently planning dd 2nd birthday.....man she is growing up so fast!!!!! hahaha.....I'm excited to be trying for #2 so soon but I swear she hit terrible 2's a couple weeks ago....I had a bit of a meltdown because she's just been so difficult lately. Everything from getting dressed in the morning to listening to us when we ask her to do something is just a constant fight. This morning was especially bad because I'm sick, so is DH and DD has a cough....at 3 am she woke up crying...then our fire alarm went off...so we are all sleep deprived...As I was sitting on my train on the way into work I had this moment of "Can I really do this right now?"...."Are we crazy to think of having another kid....I am SO tired".......and then my dh sent me a random text saying that 'i know things are rough and we are all tired but I wouldn't trade this life for anything and no matter how stressed out we are I know we will always be ok because we can tackle anything together'.....I don't think he realized how perfect the timing was (I'm also PMSing so...I'm extra sensitive right now)....I told him what I was thinking and how his text reminded me we CAN do this and have another kid......

Anyways...hope everyone is having a good day...sorry to hear about the dh and their flip flop nature. I think DH felt that with me because at one point when dd was so little I kinda made it sounds like I didn't want another one......so, I think that mentality can be frustrating....but babies are worth all this!!! hahahaha


----------



## allforthegirl

jessicasmom and chulie both your posts today are great!! Sounds like things are really going in the right direction!! I am very happy for you both!!


----------



## Nearlymarried

Aw Chulie, I remember those days well. I find up until about 18 months they are such a delight. After that I found they got so much harder. I think it's so normal to feel like that and I promise you there are some really cool stages coming up. My 7 year old always has been a terrible sleeper too and he still wakes me up sometimes but luckily I can direct him from bed! Your hubby sounds like such a sweetie. 

I have one of either gender already but I would love another wee girl but my partner would love another wee boy so we will take what we get. I'm so excited I want to start TTCing now but I want to be able to drink on my wedding! Hopefully we get a honeymoon baby!


----------



## allforthegirl

Nearlymarried said:


> Aw Chulie, I remember those days well. I find up until about 18 months they are such a delight. After that I found they got so much harder. I think it's so normal to feel like that and I promise you there are some really cool stages coming up. My 7 year old always has been a terrible sleeper too and he still wakes me up sometimes but luckily I can direct him from bed! Your hubby sounds like such a sweetie.
> 
> I have one of either gender already but I would love another wee girl but my partner would love another wee boy so we will take what we get. I'm so excited I want to start TTCing now but I want to be able to drink on my wedding! Hopefully we get a honeymoon baby!

That sounds nice! A honeymoon baby!! :flower:


----------



## chulie

Oh Nearly thanks so much for that!!! I'm so glad to hear there is more good to come! Hahaha. It's funny because I get so frustrated but I know the things that frustrate me( like her insane need to do everything by herself) are totally my traits!!! Hahahaha. 

A honeymoon baby sounds delightful!! Good luck!


----------



## allforthegirl

I would love a vacation baby!! It is as close I will get to a honeymoon at the moment! So that would be really great. Then you can have a special memory to that conception..... not like my other 3 welcomed oops's :blush:


----------



## PinkDragonfly

I'm getting closer, girls!!

Me and hubby originally agreed to TTC in April, and that I would finish this pack of pills, take the next pack and my last BCP would be on April 6th.

However, I've been on the pill for nearly 12 and I think it's going to take a long time to get my cycles back to normal, so I spoke to him yesterday and he has agreed that I can stop taking them after I finish my current pack - so my last pill will be on Saturday!!

We're still WTT until April. I'm going to use opks, track my temp, and keep an eye on the physical signs like cervical mucus and cervix and avoid having sex if/when it looks like I might be fertile.

I've made it very clear to him that it's not foolproof and, however unlikely, it is technically possible that we cold fall pregnant before we start actively TTC. His response was quite funny, but also possibly offensive, so I won't repeat it! Lol.

He doesn't want to use condoms and would rather I stayed on the BCP for another month, but I reminded him that not getting pregnant isn't just my responsibility - if he wants it to be 100% foolproof, he can just forego sex until April! Suddenly, tracking my cycle to make us aware of ovulation was foolproof enough!! Lol.


----------



## chulie

Hahahahaha.....that's hilarious Pinkdragon!!!!

It's so funny how a day can change so much! We've been having so many issues with DD and her "independance"....so I have been googling and getting advice from other mom's...well...last night dd went to bed AMAZING slept great all night and we actually had a TOTAL drama free morning!!!!! She got dressed, ate breakfast and we got out the door without a single "floor flopping" moment.....see we can have 10 bad days like this...and then one great morning like today and we could not have another good day for another month but I'll just hang onto this one glorious day in my memory!!! hahahaha....

Have a great day everyone!!!! I'm gonna get my period in a week and then ONE more period and it's BABY MAKIN' time!!!!!!!!

We have a joke amongst the brother-in-laws that they get "called off the bench" and finally get to play in the game when it's time to have kids...so my husband always jokes "soooo...one more month till I get to play in the game?" LMAO...boys can equate anything to sports


----------



## jessicasmum

Well as you might see from my ticker me and my husband our now TTC!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I want to carry this thread on none the less because it as been going for a while and so many lovely ladies who have joined, so i hope you don't mind that i carry this thread on. Im thinking it will take me a few months this time at least to conceive so we maybe all still could go over to TTC together.
Please let me know if this bothers anyone me carrying on the thread :)


----------



## PinkDragonfly

Congratulations jessicasmum! I'll be joining you in TTC at the beginning of April :) good luck! Xxx


----------



## bumpin2012

Yay!!! I dont mind you continuing to lead this thread! (I personally dont mind people who are newly preggo chatting here either) I can't wait to join you, but we are 100% dead set on waiting until at least June (hoping to avoid a february baby at ALL costs!)


----------



## Nearlymarried

Exciting Jessicasmum! I can't wait to join you!


----------



## Delamere19

We have now changed to June but I would still like to come to this thread if that's ok with everyone xx


----------



## chulie

Congrats Jessicasmum!! Yes please stay! I do love this group. Only issue I've ever had was some girl on here bitching about how miserable she is that she got pregnant when someone had just had a miscarriage!!! That didn't sit well with me. But I have no issues with it. I think anyone in this group is close enough!! Hehhehehehe good luck!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww yay Jessicasmum! I don't mind at all :) we're still TTC at the beginning of June but its getting closer! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry I have been a bit quiet on here, I didn't know whether I wanted to ttc soon or not or wait a while, but I had a chat with the oh last night whether he was still thinking May and he is and he's very much up for trying to sway pink too so that made my mind up! :haha: but doesn't bother me whether anyone is ttc now or is even preggers! :)
Goodluck to everyone who is now trying! :wohoo:


----------



## jessicasmum

Delamere19 said:


> We have now changed to June but I would still like to come to this thread if that's ok with everyone xx

Yeah of course you are still welcome to the thread :) The thread is WTT until may but most are april/june or either already trying like myself :) Maybe i should change the name of the thread now :haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you ladies :hugs: Really pleased you still want me to carry on the thread :)


----------



## georgebaby1

30mummyof1 said:


> Sorry I have been a bit quiet on here, I didn't know whether I wanted to ttc soon or not or wait a while, but I had a chat with the oh last night whether he was still thinking May and he is and he's very much up for trying to sway pink too so that made my mind up! :haha: but doesn't bother me whether anyone is ttc now or is even preggers! :)
> Goodluck to everyone who is now trying! :wohoo:

Im starting in May and trying to sway pink aswell if u see any good info can u pass it on x


----------



## 30mummyof1

georgebaby1 said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I have been a bit quiet on here, I didn't know whether I wanted to ttc soon or not or wait a while, but I had a chat with the oh last night whether he was still thinking May and he is and he's very much up for trying to sway pink too so that made my mind up! :haha: but doesn't bother me whether anyone is ttc now or is even preggers! :)
> Goodluck to everyone who is now trying! :wohoo:
> 
> Im starting in May and trying to sway pink aswell if u see any good info can u pass it on xClick to expand...

Will do!


----------



## Delamere19

So, my OH and I have had a disagreement. He wants to find out the sex of the next baby but I don't!!! Where do all of you and your OH's stand on this and do you agree? x:wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes we agreed not to the 1st time, we did the 2nd time and would do again in future.
Its a tough one though, but I think if my oh didn't want to then I would just have to accept it. x


----------



## bumpin2012

Delamere19 said:


> So, my OH and I have had a disagreement. He wants to find out the sex of the next baby but I don't!!! Where do all of you and your OH's stand on this and do you agree? x:wacko:

We diasgreed last time around. I wanted to leave it unknow, he wanted to know. After many discussions we finally agreed that I would get my way then, and the next one would be entirely his decision. In the end he really enjoyed the wait, so I think thats what he will decide next time too.

I think if you guys agree to find out the gender, you could do up a really big reveal party, and make a huge deal out of it. Thats what I will do if DH decides he wants to know :) 

Its a really tough decision to make if you dont agree. There are lots of benefits to knowing, especially if its your last baby, you can figure out pretty soon if all the clothes/items from baby #1 are needed! If its not the last one, maybe an arrangement like ours would work for you?


----------



## allforthegirl

We found out with all of my boys for that exact reason. First was to find out what we needed to buy, we lived a very remote fly in community, so we had to be prepared. Then after was to see if we would keep all the clothes or give/sell them. We are swaying for a girl so we will also want to do a big reveal!!

And of course all of you ladies can still be on here, would love to hear about the updates.


----------



## Mies

My DH and I disagree on many things, but this is something about which we are completely on the same page. We want to let it be a surprise. We're team :yellow:.


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi everyone :wave:! I am so excited for you guys as you are getting SO CLOSE to TTC!!!!


----------



## chulie

DH and I very much wanted to know #1..I know people say it's a great surprise at the end...but I have to say...him and I alone in that little room watching our baby bounce around and getting to hug and cry when she said those words "it's a girl"...they were pretty magical for us....NEXT baby we're totally hopping on this gender reveal band wagon!!! hahah...we're gonna the cake and the whole 9 yards (as long as the u/s tech will do that for us...hahaha)SO excited!!!


----------



## lovepink

Hi, Please can i join?? we have unfortuately been unsuccessful last month and this month with ttc #2 and have now decided to wtt until may (2013) to avoid any dec/jan babies ;-) Kinda gutted that the witch got me. We will be trying for team pink as already have a gorgeous ds. Any tips most welcome!?!? Also im a bit apprehensive about ttc #2 as got pregnant on 2nd month, so was relatively easy xx


----------



## Pearls18

chulie said:


> DH and I very much wanted to know #1..I know people say it's a great surprise at the end...but I have to say...him and I alone in that little room watching our baby bounce around and getting to hug and cry when she said those words "it's a girl"...they were pretty magical for us....NEXT baby we're totally hopping on this gender reveal band wagon!!! hahah...we're gonna the cake and the whole 9 yards (as long as the u/s tech will do that for us...hahaha)SO excited!!!

Exactly, I haven't done the whole surprise thing, but I can tell you when I was pushing DS out the only thing I was thinking was "dear god get it out of me" I didn't give two hoots if he was human at that time let alone what gender, I have never bought the whole 'it makes you push harder' you push harder coz you bloody have to lol.


----------



## Nearlymarried

I'm not planning on having any scans unless something comes up so we won't be finding out! I found out with the first two so am excited to not find out! 
It's my sisters baby shower today and I have bought so muh crap for her baby because I am so clucky hehe!


----------



## Nearlymarried

And hi love pink and welcome :) sorry last month wasn't successful, Feb is a nice baby month :)


----------



## bumpin2012

lol. I never thought it would make me push harder...how have I never heard that before? :wacko:

I loved the whole anticipation for an extra 20 weeks and all the guessing games. I loved the moment he was born and my hubby got to say "its a ____!" I am hopeful that he will want to stay team yellow again :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I really want to find out and I think OH will just agree with whatever I want on that one. A gender reveal party sounds so fun too. I think it would be fun to play some games where guests had to guess what the gender was and then after those guessing games do the reveal! :)


----------



## Nearlymarried

A friend of a friend got the sonographer to write the gender in a envelope and they gave it to their wedding cake maker, who then made the inside of the cake either pink or blue. So they got to find out the gender when try cut the cake on their wedding day! The photos o them finding out are priceless!


----------



## Delamere19

Thanks for all your replies! Very interesting. I tried the "i'm the one carrying the baby and going through all the pain" but he didn't go for it! He can be so stubborn when he wants to be. We found out with out son cos it was our first but I would love a surprise with this one.


----------



## PinkDragonfly

Last ever BCP today, girls!

Just hope my cycle isn't too messed up when we start TTC in April!


----------



## allforthegirl

PinkDragonfly said:


> Last ever BCP today, girls!
> 
> Just hope my cycle isn't too messed up when we start TTC in April!

Are you planning on charting your temps to see how your cycles flow? I did that for this cycle and plan on it for the next two too. So far my luteal phase is the same. Hoping the beginning is the same too. Before I would O around 10-13 CD. I'm praying it will stay the same. Then when we go away in may should be our fertile time. :dance:


----------



## PinkDragonfly

Yep :) I'm going to start temping when my withdrawal bleed starts next week :) I've also stocked up on cheap opks so that I can use those as well.

Hubby doesn't want to actually TTC this month, so indeed to keep an eye on when. Ovulate so that we can avoid getting pregnant this month, if I'm lucky enough to start ovulating straight away! It's going to be very hard though - I want to get pregnant so badly and it seems really wrong to track my ovulation and then try *not* to get pregnant! But even though hubby knows it is possible that an "accident" could happen, I did promise to do my best to avoid it, so I'm going to track ovulation any way I can - opks, temps, cervical mucus etc.


----------



## allforthegirl

I too bought a bunch opk from amazon. Will using those with my next cycle. Kind of excited to know more accurately when I O. You are actually supposed to start charting temps on day one of your AF. That is considered to be day 1 of your new cycle.


----------



## Mies

I also started temping over a week ago (before CD1, but started early mainly to check if my thermometer was in working order, which it wasn't). Now I've got a new thermometer and I'm on CD2. Also ordered OPKs to start with this month and next month just to try and pin point O more accurately.


----------



## allforthegirl

Mies said:


> I also started temping over a week ago (before CD1, but started early mainly to check if my thermometer was in working order, which it wasn't). Now I've got a new thermometer and I'm on CD2. Also ordered OPKs to start with this month and next month just to try and pin point O more accurately.

Oh my miles we are almost on the same cycle. Today is tarted day 1. How long typically are your cycles?


----------



## Mies

allforthegirl said:


> Mies said:
> 
> 
> I also started temping over a week ago (before CD1, but started early mainly to check if my thermometer was in working order, which it wasn't). Now I've got a new thermometer and I'm on CD2. Also ordered OPKs to start with this month and next month just to try and pin point O more accurately.
> 
> Oh my miles we are almost on the same cycle. Today is tarted day 1. How long typically are your cycles?Click to expand...

30-32 days approximately, but I'm not so certain about it yet because I am now on cycle #3 after IUD removal and it might change...

What about you?


----------



## allforthegirl

Before my ectopic I was around 28 days, give or take what day I O on. Sometimes I O on CD10-11 and then I think I O on CD13-14. Hopefully charting will give me more insight. Also I am hoping the mtx hadn't changed my cycles too much. So far my LP is still 14 days.


----------



## bumpin2012

Off topic, but 

Happy mothers day to all you UK mommies!


----------



## allforthegirl

Awe yes Happy Mothers Day!! :flower:


----------



## Mies

That's so weird. Our (Dutch) Mother's Day is on May 12...
But happy Mother's Day to all UK moms!


----------



## Pearls18

Happy Mother's Day :) been spoilt rotten by my husband and DS today, keep thinking I wonder what stage we will be at 2014 Mother's Day, mum of 2?!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Here's hoping everyone on this thread has a new bundle of joy for Mothers Day 2014!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Sun_Flower said:


> Here's hoping everyone on this thread has a new bundle of joy for Mothers Day 2014!!!

Here Here:drunk::dance:


----------



## allforthegirl

We will actually be DTD on Mothers Day this year TTC again. So I am excited about that. Just wish that we would know by my DH Bday if we are or not. It will be too early to test on the 18th. Since I should (SHOULD) O around the 13-15 of May.


----------



## jessicasmum

lovepink said:


> Hi, Please can i join?? we have unfortuately been unsuccessful last month and this month with ttc #2 and have now decided to wtt until may (2013) to avoid any dec/jan babies ;-) Kinda gutted that the witch got me. We will be trying for team pink as already have a gorgeous ds. Any tips most welcome!?!? Also im a bit apprehensive about ttc #2 as got pregnant on 2nd month, so was relatively easy xx

Hi and welcome to the thread :wave: So sorry for the late reply, i have now added you to the list of people on my first post :) Sorry about unsuccessful month but good luck with TTC in may :thumbup:


----------



## jessicasmum

Hope all you UK mums had a lovely mothers day yesterday :) I had a really nice day, i got spoilt with gifts and got took out for dinner, my DD was a bit of a madam at times but nothing new there lol All i could think of most of the day was that quite possibly i would have 2 children next mothers day, FX any way :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

MarineWAG said:


> Happy Mother's Day :) been spoilt rotten by my husband and DS today, keep thinking I wonder what stage we will be at 2014 Mother's Day, mum of 2?!

Wow, hadn't even thought of that... exciting stuff ! :happydance:


----------



## chulie

MarineWAG said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> DH and I very much wanted to know #1..I know people say it's a great surprise at the end...but I have to say...him and I alone in that little room watching our baby bounce around and getting to hug and cry when she said those words "it's a girl"...they were pretty magical for us....NEXT baby we're totally hopping on this gender reveal band wagon!!! hahah...we're gonna the cake and the whole 9 yards (as long as the u/s tech will do that for us...hahaha)SO excited!!!
> 
> Exactly, I haven't done the whole surprise thing, but I can tell you when I was pushing DS out the only thing I was thinking was "dear god get it out of me" I didn't give two hoots if he was human at that time let alone what gender, I have never bought the whole 'it makes you push harder' you push harder coz you bloody have to lol.Click to expand...

I really hope we're in the same baby month because your posts ALWAYS make me laugh SO much!!!!!

Can I secretly admit what made me "push"........I knew the longer my little girl was in the birth canal the more of a "cone head" she would have....so I told myself the quicker I got her out the less of a cone head she would have! LMAO................:blush: I mean...I know even if she'd still had the craziest cone head over I would have said she was perfect(thats what hats are for!) but in my crazed labour head...that's what got me through....hahahahahah..


----------



## allforthegirl

chulie funny you mentioned cone head :rofl: my first DH was so upset when our first child came out looking like he came right out of the movie "Cone Heads". He was about to cry and asked the nurses over and over again if our DS was going to stay like that. :rofl: The nurse also said that is what hats are for. He wouldn't let me take it off forever, he was so embarrassed. SMH


----------



## chazzmatazz

Today i have really mixed emotions (see the thread i posted for full details i wont go on about it again) were considering moving out date forward to well now! and im just having a day of super confusion and arguing with myself!


----------



## allforthegirl

*Congrats* chazzmatazz I am sure you will figure it all out in time. :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

I had a bit of a scare yesterday, my OH is freaking out over money and was starting to sound like he didn't want to TTC any more. :cry:

Thank goodness he was just venting. All in all he still really wants to see a little girl running around the house. :dance: Just trying not to rock the boat at the moment!! We are still going to TTC on our trip, but if we don't get a BFP by then we will take a break until Aug.:coffee:


----------



## Mies

That sounds great, chazzmatazz! GL figuring it out!


----------



## chazzmatazz

Thanks ladies gonna have a nice din dins with the OH this evening and chat everything over :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Naww! sounds exciting !


----------



## Mies

@Rhi_Rhi1 Oi! What happened to your ticker???!??! Did you travel round the earth and back again and manage to skip a few days? :brat::laugh2:


----------



## chazzmatazz

We're going for it! I'm stopping my pill today! We're going to wait till AF rocks up before we actively start trying so you havnt got rid of me yet ladies x


----------



## jessicasmum

chazzmatazz said:


> We're going for it! I'm stopping my pill today! We're going to wait till AF rocks up before we actively start trying so you havnt got rid of me yet ladies x

Awwww congratulation :happydance: Ive been TTC for 4 days and they haven't got rid of me yet either :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Mies said:


> @Rhi_Rhi1 Oi! What happened to your ticker???!??! Did you travel round the earth and back again and manage to skip a few days? :brat::laugh2:

Yeah something like that !! Haha :haha: nooo my tracker app on my phone was set up wrong ! When I noticed yesterday I got to shave a couple of days off haahha. I was so excited (cos I'm a total dork) I changed my ticker ! :haha:


----------



## Mies

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Mies said:
> 
> 
> @Rhi_Rhi1 Oi! What happened to your ticker???!??! Did you travel round the earth and back again and manage to skip a few days? :brat::laugh2:
> 
> Yeah something like that !! Haha :haha: nooo my tracker app on my phone was set up wrong ! When I noticed yesterday I got to shave a couple of days off haahha. I was so excited (cos I'm a total dork) I changed my ticker ! :haha:Click to expand...

What day do you see as your TTC date? Is it right after AF or did you set it at the time you'll O?

And wow! Yours says "1 month"!!! It's getting closer!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I decided about 3 days before ovulation counts hahah =) although I think from AF would likely count too ? And ov day makes more sense I suppose but I just went with 3 days before ov because I will be trying then I suppose =) and yeah this way my ticker says one month waahayy =) can't wait till tomorrow (simple things eh)


----------



## allforthegirl

At frist I put my ticker at the month we agreed upon. Then when I knew my LP was still 14days I marked my ticker on the day that we will be away on vacation, which is also during our fertile period. I am glad that it worked out that way!!


----------



## chulie

Hope everyone is doing well......I just got my period today.......1 down...2 TO GO!!!!! I am planning to try AFTER my period in May because I get it at the begining of the month......whooo hooo.....

I went to the dr's for a follow up from my physical...turns out I'm anemic! She tested my iron storage units...most people are around 50....25 is acceptable...mine is 0!!!! 0!!! So my body is storing NO iron at all..which she said is very bad for me..NO DUH!!! Especially since when I'm pregnant I usually ended up with Low iron....so she said I can't be going into pregnancy with a count of 0....so...looks like I have a little project for my health.......get those #'s up before May!!! hahaha....I go back in 3 months to get my levels checked....WHICH may just coincide with me needing a pregnancy test???? LMAO!!! PERFECT!


----------



## allforthegirl

I was put on a iron that was filtered down to only the iron our body digests. The pill is very expensive and it didn't bother my stomach which is really good! It is called Triferex, but I am sure there are others out there that use only the iron we digest. Believe it or not most of the iron we take in supplements don't get digested at all. Best to do your research to get the best one. Hopefully everything works out for you chulie! :hugs:


----------



## Mies

@chulie Didn't you feel tired all the time? Oftentimes I hear that people with an iron deficiency feel exhausted... 

GL on getting those numbers up!


----------



## chulie

Thanks so much for the suggestion Allforthegirl!!! I remember when I was pregnant I got SO constipated and it was because of the horrific iron pills so I switched to a different brand.....I'm definitely going to check out the one you suggested. I like hearing first hand which ones are good!!

@Mies...I did....I just assumed its because I had a kid and I was as tired as the next mum...hahahah....My 2 year old keeps me very busy and I am usually running around all over the place...but lately it has been getting pretty bad. I used to work out every night and for the last few months I have zero energy to do so....I just thought I was lazy or unmotivated....which..usually isn't me. So it should have been a warning...but I ignored it....won't any more that's for sure!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ugh I remember being on iron and it upset my stomach so much, I hated it. Was on it pretty much all the time between the age of 17 and 20, and again when I had DD xx


----------



## younglove

Hey ladies :wave:

I was in the April thread but it looks like May/June is a more realistic start date for us. I ovulate at the end of those months. 

I'm currently WTT because I'm studying for my last and very difficult professional exam (I don't think I could study as much while pregnant since I also work FT) and I'm waiting for some test results to come back OK before I get the go ahead from my doctor.

I want to make a ticker but I'm afraid my date will get pushed back *again* so I've been holding off... 

DH and I have been WTT for over 7 years now so we're eager to get going lol. 

Nice to meet you all.... although I do see some familiar 'faces'! :D


----------



## younglove

chulie - I have very low iron as well. Did your doctor recommend an iron supplement? Look for a polysaccharide iron. The pharmacy explained that it has much more elemental iron and is more easily absorbed than other OTC iron supplements. 

Taking iron supplements on an empty stomach with OJ helps (2 hours before/after other food, especially calcium which blocks iron absorption). Easier said than done, I know! Supposedly tea also reduces iron absorption, so try to avoid drinking tea with meals containing iron.

Good luck! let us know how it goes xox


----------



## allforthegirl

younglove said:


> Hey ladies :wave:
> 
> I was in the April thread but it looks like May/June is a more realistic start date for us. I ovulate at the end of those months.
> 
> I'm currently WTT because I'm studying for my last and very difficult professional exam (I don't think I could study as much while pregnant since I also work FT) and I'm waiting for some test results to come back OK before I get the go ahead from my doctor.
> 
> I want to make a ticker but I'm afraid my date will get pushed back *again* so I've been holding off...
> 
> DH and I have been WTT for over 7 years now so we're eager to get going lol.
> 
> Nice to meet you all.... although I do see some familiar 'faces'! :D

Hey :wave: younglove welcome to the May group. Hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer to hold your forever babe in your hands.


----------



## younglove

allforthegirl said:


> Hey :wave: younglove welcome to the May group. Hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer to hold your forever babe in your hands.

That is such a nice thing to say! :cloud9: I hope so too... 

You've made my day.


----------



## chazzmatazz

Were proper gearing up to try now! I think my OH is now as obsessed as me as well! Hows everyone doing?


----------



## younglove

I'm doing pretty well these days. I received good news from my doctor and *hopefully* will soon get the go ahead to TTC. All I need to do then is pass my last professional exam and then I'm good to go for TTC in May!

Can you all give me suggestions for ways I can prepare? I've been charting and taking prenatal vitamins. I've also already gone for a pre-pregnancy checkup. 

Can you think of anything else I can do? I like to feel prepared! and I need distractions from studying! lol


----------



## thestarsfall

I think I'm gonna move over to this thread and not start NTNP for real until May 15th of this year so...hi!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hi *waves*

how is everyone? Getting closer to our dates every day, not long to go now! How's everyone doing with their pre-ttc prep?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Can't wait to start, only prep I've been doing is tracking cycles really. Think I will just start the folic acid when we are actually ttc, think I will remember better then!
How about you?


----------



## younglove

30mummyof1 said:


> Can't wait to start, only prep I've been doing is tracking cycles really. Think I will just start the folic acid when we are actually ttc, think I will remember better then!
> How about you?

My doctor told me to take folic acid at least 3 months before TTC. Taking it after TTC may be too late because it can take up to 3-6 months to restore levels if deficient. 

:flower:


----------



## steph124

we start ttc in a couple of weeks and will hopefully testing for the first time at the beginning of may!! SO excited!! :) baby dust to u all xxx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Can't believe how quick things are going ! This time next month I will
Be waiting to test !!! Ohhhhh =)


----------



## Pearls18

Coil is coming out on Thursday!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm taking prenatals that include folic acid to make sure I've got enough stored too :) I've been on a health kick, counting calories and working out to make sure I'm in the best shape I can be for when I get pregnant (the slimmer I am before, the better lol) - I've lost 16lb so far and lots of inches, it's going well :)


----------



## younglove

Congrats Sun_Flower! Good for you!

I ovulate at the very end of May! I'm sure these next two months are just going to drag by!! I'll be testing for the first time in June, which seems like so far away! lol

Last time was much easier because we fell pregnant unexpectedly!


----------



## thestarsfall

I was supposed to start a C25K program today but the last 2 times I went for a walk (I walk to work) my right leg got so painful and started to go numb and I lost function of some of my muscles in a pattern consistent with chronic compartment syndrome, so I kinda wanna get that checked out before I start up any sort of program ugh. I walk like at least 3 times a week for 30-60 mins each time and yet this starts up on the thurs before I start the c25k program...just my luck.

I used to think I was TTC come April so I've been taking prenatals since January so I am up on that. I just need to cut back some caffeine now and get back to eating healthier.


----------



## younglove

thestarsfall - that's too bad about your leg! Hope you get it sorted out soon! 



Two months today!!!!!!! :happydance:

I'm sure these will be the longest two months of my life lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

Getting so close now ladies, think my ov' will be about the 28th April so just before May. Been taking angus castus to try and move my ovulation up and think it's helped by about 4 days this month :happydance:
Can't wait to move over to ttc :wohoo:


----------



## littlesteph

we've only just had our first 4 weeks ago but are going to start trying again when he's 3 month. So it end of may is when we are going to start trying for number 2. we are hoping for a girl this time round.


----------



## allforthegirl

littlesteph said:


> we've only just had our first 4 weeks ago but are going to start trying again when he's 3 month. So it end of may is when we are going to start trying for number 2. we are hoping for a girl this time round.

Wow lovely you are brave! I couldn't handle 18 months apart, that was ruff. All the best to you have two little ones!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## younglove

How is everyone's weekend going??

I plan to write my last VERY difficult professional exam in 6 weeks, so I'm literally spending all of my free time in the library studying. It's so much work but it will be worth it... I really want to meet my TTC deadline at the end of May!!!!! 

I couldn't bear to push it back again! I'm so exhausted but I need to push through!! My TTC ticker countdown keeps me motivated lol :lol:


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes I agree mine does too! My ticker also is a count down to us going on our Spa vaca. So it makes it even more exciting for me. :dance:


----------



## georgebaby1

one month left for me now x


----------



## Sun_Flower

Two for me :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay, everyone is getting close. 3 weeks I think until my fertile week begins, depends when af comes :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Another month for me as well! After waiting for SO long, it's a little surreal that it is getting so close!!


----------



## Pearls18

We've got a bit of a 2 week wait because the condom split on Sunday and I am due to ovulate now (typical, I was so determined to do it on my terms this time!!!) but I think the chances are slim, so depending on my period I think we've got a good 8 weeks or so!!


----------



## allforthegirl

*It is officially April we are that much closer!!*

I am starting to get very excited. VERY!!


----------



## younglove

kksy9b said:


> Another month for me as well! After waiting for SO long, it's a little surreal that it is getting so close!!

I feel the same way! I have the jitters a bit though!


----------



## chulie

My ovulation window will be around the 20th of may. So I have just under 2 months left....2 more periods!!!! Eeekkks


----------



## Movinmama

My hubs isnt home when i ovulate for the next 3 months so we will just ntnp and hope my charting is way off


----------



## steph124

AF due on thurs!! im officially off the pill!!! fingerscrossed for ovulation and soon!!! :) its finally almost time! xx


----------



## Pearls18

Movinmama said:


> My hubs isnt home when i ovulate for the next 3 months so we will just ntnp and hope my charting is way off

I think we are going to have this problem also, my DH is away 6 weeks from Mid May-Jul, I ovulate June 1st so he could potentially miss both, he might be able to come home on weekends if it doesn't cost too much but it's not ideal. Such a pain!


----------



## chazzmatazz

AF turned up while I was on holiday (typical!) time to start actively trying though yay :) how's everyone been doing while I have been off for a few days?


----------



## littlesteph

getting really broody already, my baby turns 5 weeks tomorrow and already i want another. i thinks it because i loved feeling him kick and move about, not so much everything else that went with, also just looking at him makes me want more. 
it's going to be a very long month. have to wait till the 11th to find out if it will be safe for me to fall pregnant when he turns 3 months


----------



## Pearls18

littlesteph said:


> getting really broody already, my baby turns 5 weeks tomorrow and already i want another. i thinks it because i loved feeling him kick and move about, not so much everything else that went with, also just looking at him makes me want more.
> it's going to be a very long month. have to wait till the 11th to find out if it will be safe for me to fall pregnant when he turns 3 months

You're one very brave lady, I wasn't ready to have sex yet let alone have another baby haha.


----------



## littlesteph

MarineWAG said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> getting really broody already, my baby turns 5 weeks tomorrow and already i want another. i thinks it because i loved feeling him kick and move about, not so much everything else that went with, also just looking at him makes me want more.
> it's going to be a very long month. have to wait till the 11th to find out if it will be safe for me to fall pregnant when he turns 3 months
> 
> You're one very brave lady, I wasn't ready to have sex yet let alone have another baby haha.Click to expand...

i think i might be a little crazy let alone brave lol.
even more so with hubby's job.


----------



## Pearls18

littlesteph said:


> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> getting really broody already, my baby turns 5 weeks tomorrow and already i want another. i thinks it because i loved feeling him kick and move about, not so much everything else that went with, also just looking at him makes me want more.
> it's going to be a very long month. have to wait till the 11th to find out if it will be safe for me to fall pregnant when he turns 3 months
> 
> You're one very brave lady, I wasn't ready to have sex yet let alone have another baby haha.Click to expand...
> 
> i think i might be a little crazy let alone brave lol.
> even more so with hubby's job.Click to expand...

What does he do?


----------



## allforthegirl

MarineWAG said:


> Movinmama said:
> 
> 
> My hubs isnt home when i ovulate for the next 3 months so we will just ntnp and hope my charting is way off
> 
> I think we are going to have this problem also, my DH is away 6 weeks from Mid May-Jul, I ovulate June 1st so he could potentially miss both, he might be able to come home on weekends if it doesn't cost too much but it's not ideal. Such a pain!Click to expand...

Gosh ladies that sux!! :wacko: That sure is going to make TTC a little interesting. 

AFM My Af is due tomorrow, and I am actually feeling fairly good ATM. I am not cramping too much, if at all. I usually have raging cramps about now which makes me into a raging b*$ch. though for some reason my DH has got my PMS symptoms thins morning. I asked him to do one simple thing and bit my head off.

I am still not believing that it is actually April which means one more cycle and we are TTC again!! 

I have this very strong sense of a little spirit around me so I think it is making me more impatient to finally have this LO in my arms. Anyone else feel a presence around them???


----------



## littlesteph

MarineWAG said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> getting really broody already, my baby turns 5 weeks tomorrow and already i want another. i thinks it because i loved feeling him kick and move about, not so much everything else that went with, also just looking at him makes me want more.
> it's going to be a very long month. have to wait till the 11th to find out if it will be safe for me to fall pregnant when he turns 3 months
> 
> You're one very brave lady, I wasn't ready to have sex yet let alone have another baby haha.Click to expand...
> 
> i think i might be a little crazy let alone brave lol.
> even more so with hubby's job.Click to expand...
> 
> What does he do?Click to expand...

He's in the RAF so it means moving round a fair bit, as i'm guessing by your user name you kinda know that lol.
not knowing when he's getting sent away dosen't help. he was meant to go on his first tour the same week our baby was due, but luckly they told him not to worry about it and they'll postpone him going on tour but havan't said for how long, slighlty worried that the next time i fall pregnant they'll send him away and he'll actaully have to go, i'd be classed as high risk next as well. so pretty crazy for wanting another so soon lol


----------



## Pearls18

littlesteph said:


> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> getting really broody already, my baby turns 5 weeks tomorrow and already i want another. i thinks it because i loved feeling him kick and move about, not so much everything else that went with, also just looking at him makes me want more.
> it's going to be a very long month. have to wait till the 11th to find out if it will be safe for me to fall pregnant when he turns 3 months
> 
> You're one very brave lady, I wasn't ready to have sex yet let alone have another baby haha.Click to expand...
> 
> i think i might be a little crazy let alone brave lol.
> even more so with hubby's job.Click to expand...
> 
> What does he do?Click to expand...
> 
> He's in the RAF so it means moving round a fair bit, as i'm guessing by your user name you kinda know that lol.
> not knowing when he's getting sent away dosen't help. he was meant to go on his first tour the same week our baby was due, but luckly they told him not to worry about it and they'll postpone him going on tour but havan't said for how long, slighlty worried that the next time i fall pregnant they'll send him away and he'll actaully have to go, i'd be classed as high risk next as well. so pretty crazy for wanting another so soon lolClick to expand...

Ah yes my hubby is RAF too! (Used to be marines), thankfully in his trade (regiment) they don't actually move around all that much, we should be here at least another 2 years I reckon if not more. You in quarters? My hubby was supposed to be on tour next month but he was pulled off it, which was a good and bad thing but I am relieved. The RAF seem to be a lot more supportive of families than the other services, and usually if you're having your second (or more) they're a lot more understanding about getting the husbands home because the women need help with the other children especially as they are away from their families, so I think you're a little crazy but I think you'll be fine :) most of the women around here have their kids close together, I think it's because a lot of military wives don't work so it's easier to get it done! I was lucky to get work so need the space for childcare prices!


----------



## littlesteph

MarineWAG said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> getting really broody already, my baby turns 5 weeks tomorrow and already i want another. i thinks it because i loved feeling him kick and move about, not so much everything else that went with, also just looking at him makes me want more.
> it's going to be a very long month. have to wait till the 11th to find out if it will be safe for me to fall pregnant when he turns 3 months
> 
> You're one very brave lady, I wasn't ready to have sex yet let alone have another baby haha.Click to expand...
> 
> i think i might be a little crazy let alone brave lol.
> even more so with hubby's job.Click to expand...
> 
> What does he do?Click to expand...
> 
> He's in the RAF so it means moving round a fair bit, as i'm guessing by your user name you kinda know that lol.
> not knowing when he's getting sent away dosen't help. he was meant to go on his first tour the same week our baby was due, but luckly they told him not to worry about it and they'll postpone him going on tour but havan't said for how long, slighlty worried that the next time i fall pregnant they'll send him away and he'll actaully have to go, i'd be classed as high risk next as well. so pretty crazy for wanting another so soon lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ah yes my hubby is RAF too! (Used to be marines), thankfully in his trade (regiment) they don't actually move around all that much, we should be here at least another 2 years I reckon if not more. You in quarters? My hubby was supposed to be on tour next month but he was pulled off it, which was a good and bad thing but I am relieved. The RAF seem to be a lot more supportive of families than the other services, and usually if you're having your second (or more) they're a lot more understanding about getting the husbands home because the women need help with the other children especially as they are away from their families, so I think you're a little crazy but I think you'll be fine :) most of the women around here have their kids close together, I think it's because a lot of military wives don't work so it's easier to get it done! I was lucky to get work so need the space for childcare prices!Click to expand...

yea we are in quarters it's our first one after his phase 2 training, from what i know hubby can get a posting ever 2 to 4 years, still pretty new to it so actaully know how often we'll get moved, from what i've heard it can be quite a bit. hubby thinks we have another a year or 2 before we move. it is defently a relieve when they don't go. yea they do which is great. my hubby's uncle is in the army. for the birth of his first son he missed it as he was on tour he was home a few days later though but then got sent away again a week later, he's just had another baby, he was there for that but got sent away again last week. 
that's good to hear. because i would be classed as high risk he'd need the odd day off here and there to get me to appointments and scans. 
oh starting too think i'm defently crazy :haha: 
i hate not working being working since i was 17. i love having little one but the day drags at the moment and it's only been 6 weeks since i stopped working. i stopped working 5 days before i had little one. i think having another one would defently keep my mind of working for a while lol


----------



## Solstyce

We are going to start TTC in June! Originally we were thinking March for a December baby, but a spring baby would mean more time off for me with the baby (I'm a school counselor so I get the summers off).


----------



## thestarsfall

My countdown thing on my phone says 41 days left! I'm just estimating though because lord knows when my period will actually show up. It's supposed to be around that week though so potentially more like...39, which seems exponentially closer than 41. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Cool thing is this month's paycheques don't have to go paying rent because they fall on the wrong days (and first May paycheque falls when rent will come out) so then if hubby's pay goes to all the bills and groceries and some stuff for the car...my pays can just go straight to savings for babies! Yay!


----------



## allforthegirl

thestarsfall I like those numbers too. I bet you are bouncing!! We are going to TTC around the same time. I have 35-ish days depending on when my AF shows up. I am temping though so I have a pretty good idea when things are happening for me. It gives me some control so when we do start TTC I am going to give it all up and just have fun around my estimated fertile days!! I even think that my DH is getting more excited about it.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My count down on my phone, is saying 12 days today !!! :)
My ticker says 1 week 1 day though ... ehhhh


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> My count down on my phone, is saying 12 days today !!! :)
> My ticker says 1 week 1 day though ... ehhhh

Woot Woot :wohoo:


----------



## Pearls18

littlesteph said:


> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> getting really broody already, my baby turns 5 weeks tomorrow and already i want another. i thinks it because i loved feeling him kick and move about, not so much everything else that went with, also just looking at him makes me want more.
> it's going to be a very long month. have to wait till the 11th to find out if it will be safe for me to fall pregnant when he turns 3 months
> 
> You're one very brave lady, I wasn't ready to have sex yet let alone have another baby haha.Click to expand...
> 
> i think i might be a little crazy let alone brave lol.
> even more so with hubby's job.Click to expand...
> 
> What does he do?Click to expand...
> 
> He's in the RAF so it means moving round a fair bit, as i'm guessing by your user name you kinda know that lol.
> not knowing when he's getting sent away dosen't help. he was meant to go on his first tour the same week our baby was due, but luckly they told him not to worry about it and they'll postpone him going on tour but havan't said for how long, slighlty worried that the next time i fall pregnant they'll send him away and he'll actaully have to go, i'd be classed as high risk next as well. so pretty crazy for wanting another so soon lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ah yes my hubby is RAF too! (Used to be marines), thankfully in his trade (regiment) they don't actually move around all that much, we should be here at least another 2 years I reckon if not more. You in quarters? My hubby was supposed to be on tour next month but he was pulled off it, which was a good and bad thing but I am relieved. The RAF seem to be a lot more supportive of families than the other services, and usually if you're having your second (or more) they're a lot more understanding about getting the husbands home because the women need help with the other children especially as they are away from their families, so I think you're a little crazy but I think you'll be fine :) most of the women around here have their kids close together, I think it's because a lot of military wives don't work so it's easier to get it done! I was lucky to get work so need the space for childcare prices!Click to expand...
> 
> yea we are in quarters it's our first one after his phase 2 training, from what i know hubby can get a posting ever 2 to 4 years, still pretty new to it so actaully know how often we'll get moved, from what i've heard it can be quite a bit. hubby thinks we have another a year or 2 before we move. it is defently a relieve when they don't go. yea they do which is great. my hubby's uncle is in the army. for the birth of his first son he missed it as he was on tour he was home a few days later though but then got sent away again a week later, he's just had another baby, he was there for that but got sent away again last week.
> that's good to hear. because i would be classed as high risk he'd need the odd day off here and there to get me to appointments and scans.
> oh starting too think i'm defently crazy :haha:
> i hate not working being working since i was 17. i love having little one but the day drags at the moment and it's only been 6 weeks since i stopped working. i stopped working 5 days before i had little one. i think having another one would defently keep my mind of working for a while lolClick to expand...

Yeah this is our first posting since DH graduated too. That's the nice thing about how cheap the housing is here, living expenses are low so most people can afford for the wives to stay home, it isn't easy maintaining a career as a military spouse, we're posted to London though so I haven't had any trouble, dreading the next posting though as it will no doubt be rural! I love the lifestyle though, the community is great. Another LO will certainly keep you busy!


----------



## chulie

I am ridiculously jealous you ladies have a countdown on your phone!!!?!??? Why don't I know of this?? Off to investigate......


----------



## chulie

thestarsfall said:


> My countdown thing on my phone says 41 days left! I'm just estimating though because lord knows when my period will actually show up. It's supposed to be around that week though so potentially more like...39, which seems exponentially closer than 41. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Cool thing is this month's paycheques don't have to go paying rent because they fall on the wrong days (and first May paycheque falls when rent will come out) so then if hubby's pay goes to all the bills and groceries and some stuff for the car...my pays can just go straight to savings for babies! Yay!

Are you counting from CD1 of your period in May?? Because I think you and I are on the identical cycle if you are... I am CD1 on May 13th so that's my officially trying date even though I don't ovulate until later but I figure were trying at that point. Haha.


----------



## littlesteph

MarineWAG said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> getting really broody already, my baby turns 5 weeks tomorrow and already i want another. i thinks it because i loved feeling him kick and move about, not so much everything else that went with, also just looking at him makes me want more.
> it's going to be a very long month. have to wait till the 11th to find out if it will be safe for me to fall pregnant when he turns 3 months
> 
> You're one very brave lady, I wasn't ready to have sex yet let alone have another baby haha.Click to expand...
> 
> i think i might be a little crazy let alone brave lol.
> even more so with hubby's job.Click to expand...
> 
> What does he do?Click to expand...
> 
> He's in the RAF so it means moving round a fair bit, as i'm guessing by your user name you kinda know that lol.
> not knowing when he's getting sent away dosen't help. he was meant to go on his first tour the same week our baby was due, but luckly they told him not to worry about it and they'll postpone him going on tour but havan't said for how long, slighlty worried that the next time i fall pregnant they'll send him away and he'll actaully have to go, i'd be classed as high risk next as well. so pretty crazy for wanting another so soon lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ah yes my hubby is RAF too! (Used to be marines), thankfully in his trade (regiment) they don't actually move around all that much, we should be here at least another 2 years I reckon if not more. You in quarters? My hubby was supposed to be on tour next month but he was pulled off it, which was a good and bad thing but I am relieved. The RAF seem to be a lot more supportive of families than the other services, and usually if you're having your second (or more) they're a lot more understanding about getting the husbands home because the women need help with the other children especially as they are away from their families, so I think you're a little crazy but I think you'll be fine :) most of the women around here have their kids close together, I think it's because a lot of military wives don't work so it's easier to get it done! I was lucky to get work so need the space for childcare prices!Click to expand...
> 
> yea we are in quarters it's our first one after his phase 2 training, from what i know hubby can get a posting ever 2 to 4 years, still pretty new to it so actaully know how often we'll get moved, from what i've heard it can be quite a bit. hubby thinks we have another a year or 2 before we move. it is defently a relieve when they don't go. yea they do which is great. my hubby's uncle is in the army. for the birth of his first son he missed it as he was on tour he was home a few days later though but then got sent away again a week later, he's just had another baby, he was there for that but got sent away again last week.
> that's good to hear. because i would be classed as high risk he'd need the odd day off here and there to get me to appointments and scans.
> oh starting too think i'm defently crazy :haha:
> i hate not working being working since i was 17. i love having little one but the day drags at the moment and it's only been 6 weeks since i stopped working. i stopped working 5 days before i had little one. i think having another one would defently keep my mind of working for a while lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah this is our first posting since DH graduated too. That's the nice thing about how cheap the housing is here, living expenses are low so most people can afford for the wives to stay home, it isn't easy maintaining a career as a military spouse, we're posted to London though so I haven't had any trouble, dreading the next posting though as it will no doubt be rural! I love the lifestyle though, the community is great. Another LO will certainly keep you busy!Click to expand...

its defetnly not easy i have to leave my last job because i couldn't get a tranfere when we got married, hubby was still in training then. i tried 3 different stores one got back saying they couldn't take me as they just employed some people and the other 2 didn't hear anything from. i was so glad when they put us where we are now because it meant i could go back to the company i worked for. the only down side was hubby had to learn to drive and get a car as they put us a half hour drive away from his base. can get quite lonely here as most people are army always feel a little judged by them.
thats not a bad posting, hubby is based at odiham and we got put in bordon. it's not a bad posting. he wants brize next.


----------



## Mies

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> My count down on my phone, is saying 12 days today !!! :)
> My ticker says 1 week 1 day though ... ehhhh

It's getting soooo close! My temps have already been dropping signficantly so I'm guessing AF is on her way.

I'm also counting the day after AF to be my starting date btw.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Mies said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> My count down on my phone, is saying 12 days today !!! :)
> My ticker says 1 week 1 day though ... ehhhh
> 
> It's getting soooo close! My temps have already been dropping signficantly so I'm guessing AF is on her way.
> 
> I'm also counting the day after AF to be my starting date btw.Click to expand...

Ohh getting exciting now isn't it ! :happydance: CD1 Tomorrow :D !


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG sending you :dust: :dust: for your upcoming TTC!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Mies said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> My count down on my phone, is saying 12 days today !!! :)
> My ticker says 1 week 1 day though ... ehhhh
> 
> It's getting soooo close! My temps have already been dropping signficantly so I'm guessing AF is on her way.
> 
> I'm also counting the day after AF to be my starting date btw.Click to expand...

I'm exactly one week after you I think! :happydance:


----------



## thestarsfall

chulie said:


> Are you counting from CD1 of your period in May?? Because I think you and I are on the identical cycle if you are... I am CD1 on May 13th so that's my officially trying date even though I don't ovulate until later but I figure were trying at that point. Haha.

Yeah! But my cycles are being messed up for some reason, so that's just what my app right now is telling me should be CD1 (May 13), however, it tells me I am due for AF tomorrow and we'll see if it's right!

But yeah, I am using CD1 or thereabouts because then it's like a "I'm not pregnant, let's try to do this now"


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hi ladies!! It's been an awfully long time since I've peaked around the boards and it might take me a little bit to catch up. But I hope you are all well!!


----------



## Mies

Mies said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> My count down on my phone, is saying 12 days today !!! :)
> My ticker says 1 week 1 day though ... ehhhh
> 
> It's getting soooo close! My temps have already been dropping signficantly so I'm guessing AF is on her way.
> 
> I'm also counting the day after AF to be my starting date btw.Click to expand...

I just loooove this temping business. Woke up this morning to temp, it was way down and guess what?!? I caught the :witch: before she could even mess with my bed sheets! Ha!

CD1 for me today! Yay!


----------



## Kallie3000

I'd like to start temping while I wait, after I get my IUD out. Do you know if any thermometer is good, as long as it is relatively sensitive? I don't really know if I need to buy a special thermometer!


----------



## Mies

Kallie3000 said:


> I'd like to start temping while I wait, after I get my IUD out. Do you know if any thermometer is good, as long as it is relatively sensitive? I don't really know if I need to buy a special thermometer!

You'll need a thermometer that is sensitive to the 0.01. They are called BBT thermometers and they shouldn't be expensive. Mine was only 7.


----------



## allforthegirl

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Hi ladies!! It's been an awfully long time since I've peaked around the boards and it might take me a little bit to catch up. But I hope you are all well!!

Yes thank you I am! Just sitting at home waiting for the snow to melt.



Kallie3000 said:


> I'd like to start temping while I wait, after I get my IUD out. Do you know if any thermometer is good, as long as it is relatively sensitive? I don't really know if I need to buy a special thermometer!

Kallie actually I bought mine at shoppers drug mart for $8. I didn't think it was all that expensive and it is a basal thermometer. You could use a regular one but your temping wont be as accurate. 

I love temping too. It allows me to feel empowered!! :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

:wohoo: *ONLY 1 MONTH TO GO TODAY!!* :wohoo:


----------



## thestarsfall

So now I'm officially all over the map here and actually in limbo between the WTT and NTNP/TTC. There has been a lot of things happening in my life that mean I'll likely have a good chunk of the savings I wanted before having a baby really easily, and the way my cycles are lining up I have decided that this month we're not caring too much in preventing. However, we aren't actually really trying either. But we're not not trying? I dunno! I still have my countdown for May, but I don't think we'll use protection this month. 

WHERE DO I FIT IN? lol


----------



## capegirl7

Hey ladies! Originally DH and I were going to wait until this fall, then it went to this summer, Now it is next cycle!!!!!! I am due for AF a week from Friday and then I think we are going to TTC! It will be around May when we actually start trying!! Hoping some of us get our BFP together!


----------



## georgebaby1

ive moved over to the ttc board but good luck ladies im sure il see u all there x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ooo goodluck hun, i'm floating between as just waiting for af to arrive then it's our 1st ttc cycle :) see you over there x


----------



## allforthegirl

georgebaby1 said:


> ive moved over to the ttc board but good luck ladies im sure il see u all there x

I wont be moving for about a month, so hopefully I won't see you over there:winkwink: (cause you will have caught your little bean)

You too 30mummyof1


----------



## chulie

Good luck Georgebaby!! 

Sooo ladies.....got my period today...once this ones over just ONE more cycle (hopefully).....yippeee do da day!!! 

Oh and...my hubby made the cutest comment. So I've been putting off getting my hair done because we've just been so busy and it costs a lot where I go..haha...we've been renovating our basement big time so..just better use of $$$. So finally he was like "make an appt to get your hair done! No excuses..do it now...you deserve it". So I was like "hmmmm...I dunno babe"..and he replies and says "hey..no excuses..I wanna make a baby with a woman with great hair"......I laughed for a long time!! And now have a hair appt Sunday!!! Yipppeeee!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

chulie said:


> Good luck Georgebaby!!
> 
> Sooo ladies.....got my period today...once this ones over just ONE more cycle (hopefully).....yippeee do da day!!!
> 
> Oh and...my hubby made the cutest comment. So I've been putting off getting my hair done because we've just been so busy and it costs a lot where I go..haha...we've been renovating our basement big time so..just better use of $$$. So finally he was like "make an appt to get your hair done! No excuses..do it now...you deserve it". So I was like "hmmmm...I dunno babe"..and he replies and says "hey..no excuses..I wanna make a baby with a woman with great hair"......I laughed for a long time!! And now have a hair appt Sunday!!! Yipppeeee!!!

OMG that is just so heavenly!! What amazing catch you got there chulie!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## 30mummyof1

chulie said:


> Good luck Georgebaby!!
> 
> Sooo ladies.....got my period today...once this ones over just ONE more cycle (hopefully).....yippeee do da day!!!
> 
> Oh and...my hubby made the cutest comment. So I've been putting off getting my hair done because we've just been so busy and it costs a lot where I go..haha...we've been renovating our basement big time so..just better use of $$$. So finally he was like "make an appt to get your hair done! No excuses..do it now...you deserve it". So I was like "hmmmm...I dunno babe"..and he replies and says "hey..no excuses..I wanna make a baby with a woman with great hair"......I laughed for a long time!! And now have a hair appt Sunday!!! Yipppeeee!!!

ahh how cute!


----------



## Forthebun

chulie said:


> My ovulation window will be around the 20th of may. So I have just under 2 months left....2 more periods!!!! Eeekkks

Hi Chulie
We are cycle buddies as my ov date is predicted to be on 20th May!
Fingers crossed!! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: it's cd1 for me so I am moving over to ttc, looking forward to seeing you all over there :)


----------



## allforthegirl

30mummyof1 said:


> :hi: it's cd1 for me so I am moving over to ttc, looking forward to seeing you all over there :)

GL :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## younglove

I used to feel a bit nervous about TTC in general but now I'm feeling very excited! :happydance:

I'm a bit nervous about the chance of another loss, but I guess that's normal...

Studying for my big exam is going well! 33 more days until it's over! It's the only thing standing between me in TTC :D

I've been really good about keeping my diet on track as well. 

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## allforthegirl

May is creeping up on us now!! Exactly 15 days until May is over!! We can do it ladies we can do this!!

AFM my temps are weird this morning, my temp went up. I haven't had a pos opk all day, so I am wondering could having sex release an egg? DH and I haven't been able to be intimate in the last week or so, but we finally were abele to last night, so wondering if that could have been enough to release an egg?


----------



## littlesteph

allforthegirl said:


> May is creeping up on us now!! Exactly 15 days until May is over!! We can do it ladies we can do this!!
> 
> AFM my temps are weird this morning, my temp went up. I haven't had a pos opk all day, so I am wondering could having sex release an egg? DH and I haven't been able to be intimate in the last week or so, but we finally were abele to last night, so wondering if that could have been enough to release an egg?

it is may already i thought it was stll april :haha:
sorry couldn't help my self, i'm the one usally doiing things like that.


----------



## allforthegirl

littlesteph said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> May is creeping up on us now!! Exactly 15 days until May is over!! We can do it ladies we can do this!!
> 
> AFM my temps are weird this morning, my temp went up. I haven't had a pos opk all day, so I am wondering could having sex release an egg? DH and I haven't been able to be intimate in the last week or so, but we finally were abele to last night, so wondering if that could have been enough to release an egg?
> 
> it is may already i thought it was stll april :haha:
> sorry couldn't help my self, i'm the one usally doiing things like that.Click to expand...

I apparently wrote this before I had enough coffee in me!! :haha: :dohh:


----------



## chulie

Forthebun said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> My ovulation window will be around the 20th of may. So I have just under 2 months left....2 more periods!!!! Eeekkks
> 
> Hi Chulie
> We are cycle buddies as my ov date is predicted to be on 20th May!
> Fingers crossed!! xxClick to expand...

Yippee!!! My period arrived a bit wonky so now my "o" date is the 23rd but close enough!! Hahaa who knows what happens next month. Might even out..... Looking forward to having someone to wait with! Hahaa will this be #1 for you? It's #2 for me!


----------



## littlesteph

still not had my first af, then again little one is 7 weeks on thursday and i read it can take up to 8 weeks when ff. i do keep getting period pains though have done since about friday so hoping it arrives soon


----------



## allforthegirl

littlesteph said:


> still not had my first af, then again little one is 7 weeks on thursday and i read it can take up to 8 weeks when ff. i do keep getting period pains though have done since about friday so hoping it arrives soon

Are you BF? I know that can delay AF all together for a long time, some BF is a really good BC but for others not so much LOL


----------



## chulie

Ladies...can we make a pact?!?!?!? When we're "out there" in the threads and WHEN we get to the 3rd trimester TOGETHER...can we promise just to respect whatever we decide about labour/birth? I'm in Canada and around here...epidurals are as common as can be...our dr's trust them when used RESPONSIBLY.....I had 3 friends all have natural pain free labour and I respect the hell out of them.....but it wasn't for me...I see some threads out there...one woman actually said having natural labour made her MORE of a mother than someone who gets an epidural......I just am shocked that in a world where woman should be uniting together.....here we are slamming eachother and scaring the hell out of everyone!!!Regardless of how you birth, feed,change,wear...WHATEVER you do to your baby...I promise to respect your choices and I want us all to promise to just do the same to eachother!! No one is "better" because one nurses...or one cloth diapers...we're all GONNA be awesome mom's....NO MATTER WHAT!!! I just had to get that out there!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

chulie said:


> Ladies...can we make a pact?!?!?!? When we're "out there" in the threads and WHEN we get to the 3rd trimester TOGETHER...can we promise just to respect whatever we decide about labour/birth? I'm in Canada and around here...epidurals are as common as can be...our dr's trust them when used RESPONSIBLY.....I had 3 friends all have natural pain free labour and I respect the hell out of them.....but it wasn't for me...I see some threads out there...one woman actually said having natural labour made her MORE of a mother than someone who gets an epidural......I just am shocked that in a world where woman should be uniting together.....here we are slamming eachother and scaring the hell out of everyone!!!Regardless of how you birth, feed,change,wear...WHATEVER you do to your baby...I promise to respect your choices and I want us all to promise to just do the same to eachother!! No one is "better" because one nurses...or one cloth diapers...we're all GONNA be awesome mom's....NO MATTER WHAT!!! I just had to get that out there!!!

I have had four epidurals, I was hoping that I didn't have to have one with my fourth, but they game me the drip so my body wasn't ready for how fast things went, so opted for the epidural. Even if it was too late in the end. :dohh::dohh: So I cannot judge!! :flower::winkwink:

I would love to do this one as natural as I can, which is why I would love to try hypnobirthing!!

I too am in Canada!! But I agree we have to be loved for who we are not the decisions we make. :hugs: I have your back girl!!


----------



## littlesteph

allforthegirl said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> still not had my first af, then again little one is 7 weeks on thursday and i read it can take up to 8 weeks when ff. i do keep getting period pains though have done since about friday so hoping it arrives soon
> 
> Are you BF? I know that can delay AF all together for a long time, some BF is a really good BC but for others not so much LOLClick to expand...

nope i'm FF, little one wouldn't take to the breast, my midwife thought it could be because he was early


----------



## littlesteph

i read quite a few horrible things about how people think just because you had pain relieve or a c-section your not a real mum. i find reading stuff like that upsetting. 
some people don't get a choice. i had the choice with pain relife but couldn't handle to the pain so had pathadine. i had no choice with my c-section however. 
i don't see why some people think having these would make someone less of a mum. 
its not how you give birth that makes you a good mum it's how you look after that baby. 
so i'm completely up for keeping that pact


----------



## allforthegirl

littlesteph said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> still not had my first af, then again little one is 7 weeks on thursday and i read it can take up to 8 weeks when ff. i do keep getting period pains though have done since about friday so hoping it arrives soon
> 
> Are you BF? I know that can delay AF all together for a long time, some BF is a really good BC but for others not so much LOLClick to expand...
> 
> nope i'm FF, little one wouldn't take to the breast, my midwife thought it could be because he was earlyClick to expand...

Oh now I get what you meant with FF, Don't know where my brain was.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

chulie said:


> Ladies...can we make a pact?!?!?!? When we're "out there" in the threads and WHEN we get to the 3rd trimester TOGETHER...can we promise just to respect whatever we decide about labour/birth? I'm in Canada and around here...epidurals are as common as can be...our dr's trust them when used RESPONSIBLY.....I had 3 friends all have natural pain free labour and I respect the hell out of them.....but it wasn't for me...I see some threads out there...one woman actually said having natural labour made her MORE of a mother than someone who gets an epidural......I just am shocked that in a world where woman should be uniting together.....here we are slamming eachother and scaring the hell out of everyone!!!Regardless of how you birth, feed,change,wear...WHATEVER you do to your baby...I promise to respect your choices and I want us all to promise to just do the same to eachother!! No one is "better" because one nurses...or one cloth diapers...we're all GONNA be awesome mom's....NO MATTER WHAT!!! I just had to get that out there!!!

No judgement here! We are mothers because of our love no because of doing pain free or what type of diaper we use :thumbup:

I hope that we can have a natural birth, but I must be honest with myself that if the pain is too much I'll need help on that and OH is having a hard time accepting that, but he's going to have to if that time comes.


----------



## chulie

I remember some woman telling me my birth story was not realistic because I had my epidural at 5 cm went to sleep at 9am woke up at 10:30 with the urge to push....but that did happen? And people google and find these crazy website but it's the Internet people. You can find a website to support ANYTHING you want!!! Anywhoo. I'm just glad whatever happens we won't be a bunch of "right fighter".....however your baby comes into this world I fully support you!!!!

..and If you do go drug free ill give you and extra high five for the hell of it!! Hahaa just please don't tell me my baby basically has a lesser chance of anything because I didn't.


----------



## bumpin2012

chulie said:


> Ladies...can we make a pact?!?!?!? When we're "out there" in the threads and WHEN we get to the 3rd trimester TOGETHER...can we promise just to respect whatever we decide about labour/birth? I'm in Canada and around here...epidurals are as common as can be...our dr's trust them when used RESPONSIBLY.....I had 3 friends all have natural pain free labour and I respect the hell out of them.....but it wasn't for me...I see some threads out there...one woman actually said having natural labour made her MORE of a mother than someone who gets an epidural......I just am shocked that in a world where woman should be uniting together.....here we are slamming eachother and scaring the hell out of everyone!!!Regardless of how you birth, feed,change,wear...WHATEVER you do to your baby...I promise to respect your choices and I want us all to promise to just do the same to eachother!! No one is "better" because one nurses...or one cloth diapers...we're all GONNA be awesome mom's....NO MATTER WHAT!!! I just had to get that out there!!!


Im on board with you on this for sure! I had an epidural. and next time around I will also be having one. Seriously. BEST. invention. EVER. Seriously.


----------



## littlesteph

ekkks had my 6 week post check up yesturday when i said that we wanted about a years age gap my doctor didn't say anything about having to wait. so looks like we've got the go head to start trying, planing on starting when little one is 3 months so on may 28th. :D


----------



## chulie

Awesome littlesteph!!! Glad to hear!!


----------



## nonstopfeisty

Hi, my hubby and I are expecting to begin ttc in May. We just have to wait for the provera to force a period and clearance from my high risk specialist. Keeping my fingers crossed for a May start date.


----------



## chulie

Welcome nonstop....hope you'll be joining us soon!!!!!

I know I could post this "out there" but I thought since we're all so close to ttc someone would know....is there such a thing as "too much" folate????

Since I'm closer to ttc once my regular prenatals ran out I bought the "good kind" hahahaha....it has 500mg of folate per capsul and I'm suppose to take 2 a day...which puts me at the normal 1000mg suggested...HOWEVER...because I am anemic....I have to also take an iron supplement regularly anyways.....and I just realize THAT HAS 800MG.....:O...putting me at 1800mgs a day.............. that seems like a lot.....

Oh and just in case anyone wants to know...folate is just the organic form of folic acid....same thing...


----------



## allforthegirl

I am not taking 1800umg but closer to 1400 umg of folate with all my vitamins. Though I know you can have too much. Just keep an eye out for the signs ---> https://www.rightdiagnosis.com/f/folic_acid_toxicity/


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Yay!!:happydance: That's great news, *littlesteph*!

Welcome *nonstopfeisty*! My fingers are crossed for you too!



allforthegirl said:


> I am not taking 1800umg but closer to 1400 umg of folate with all my vitamins. Though I know you can have too much. Just keep an eye out for the signs ---> https://www.rightdiagnosis.com/f/folic_acid_toxicity/

Good to know, I had never thought about that. I know too much of anything isn't good for you but I guess I forget about vitamins lol.


----------



## chulie

allforthegirl said:


> I am not taking 1800umg but closer to 1400 umg of folate with all my vitamins. Though I know you can have too much. Just keep an eye out for the signs ---> https://www.rightdiagnosis.com/f/folic_acid_toxicity/


Awesome...good to know!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Anyone else getting a little nervous now that May is just a couple of weeks away? 

We're getting married on May 22 and at first I wanted to start TTC at the beginning of May and OH wanted to wait until honeymoon, but now we've switched! OH wants to have started like yesterday and I'm being nervous and saying we should wait until the honeymoon :dohh:


----------



## chulie

MrsD.....definitely getting a bit nervous......I ovulate around the 20th so....well be trying then.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

chulie said:


> MrsD.....definitely getting a bit nervous......I ovulate around the 20th so....well be trying then.

Glad I'm not alone! I'm not sure when I ovulate anymore, my past two cycles have been way off... I think that's one reason why I'm really nervous. I know it's not likely to catch on your first try, but if I did what if I didn't fit my dress or felt exhausted/ill on our wedding day or during the honeymoon?:wacko:

maybe I'm over thinking it all. OH keeps telling me to breathe and what happens happens and it will be great. He's so positive, thank goodness :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Mrs D. I would personally wait until your wedding day to start ttcing. it's when you don't expect to get preggo right away, and you have stuff going on that you do catch the egg right off!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am nervous of the TWW, that killed me the first time and I know it is going to be worse for me this time. But really I am more excited to jump back on the bus!! I have my best Oooo's when DH Oooo's at the same time!! Can't do that with the pull out method....:nope:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

*bumpin* thank you for your input, you are so right! A lot of people I know who have kids always had them when they weren't expecting them lol!



allforthegirl said:


> I am nervous of the TWW, that killed me the first time and I know it is going to be worse for me this time. But really I am more excited to jump back on the bus!! I have my best Oooo's when DH Oooo's at the same time!! Can't do that with the pull out method....:nope:

Same here!! Pull out is disappointing so we usually end up with a condom by the end, but it still doesn't feel as great.


----------



## bumpin2012

Happened to us! DH wasn't ready to TTC, but had agreed to NTNP. I had a positive pregnancy test exactly 2 weeks after I had my IUD removed... 

Im losing my mind right now. G has a double ear infection, and antibiotics started 3 days ago. He's been either crying or whining for 3 solid days...non stop. I've given him everything I can, but hes refusing to sleep, so now he's overtired as well...

And to add to this, TTC plans may end up on hold indefinitely. I had a checkup with my dr for a few concerns I was having, (increasingly irregular cycles, random spotting etc) and some of my test results came back abnormal. I have to go back for a repeat exam and PAP on Monday, so hoping for some good news. Her office called yesterday and said she needed to see me about my bloodwork as well. Hoping its nothing serious.


----------



## allforthegirl

bumpin2012 said:


> Happened to us! DH wasn't ready to TTC, but had agreed to NTNP. I had a positive pregnancy test exactly 2 weeks after I had my IUD removed...
> 
> Im losing my mind right now. G has a double ear infection, and antibiotics started 3 days ago. He's been either crying or whining for 3 solid days...non stop. I've given him everything I can, but hes refusing to sleep, so now he's overtired as well...
> 
> And to add to this, TTC plans may end up on hold indefinitely. I had a checkup with my dr for a few concerns I was having, (increasingly irregular cycles, random spotting etc) and some of my test results came back abnormal. I have to go back for a repeat exam and PAP on Monday, so hoping for some good news. Her office called yesterday and said she needed to see me about my bloodwork as well. Hoping its nothing serious.

Call back always make me nervous.:nope: GL I hope everything is treatable and you will be able to continue TTC smoothly!!


----------



## georgebaby1

Hi ladies I have moved over to ttc and realise a lot f you have also or will be next month. I think it would be nice to have a group of us again see how everyone is getting on if youd like to join heres the link

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/1834267-may-wttc-group-now-ttc.html


hope to see you all there


----------



## kimmers1786

We have decided to wait another year... Gotta get my weight in check before we do... So now it's march 2014... :( But I know this has to be done... lol


----------



## chulie

Ohhhhh George AWESOME!!! I will definitely head straight there from here when it's time! hahahaha..thank you for giving us a place to hide together!!!

Kimmers I'm so sorry to hear but.....sounds like your a smart girl and hopefully you'll be TTC before you know it!!!

Morning ladies!!!! So...I just sent my DH a text this morning saying...ok....basically next time I complain I'm miserable because I'm on my period take note...because any time we have sex after that......your in the game! hahahahhaha....I did that with #1 too....I just don't want to have "it's time to make a baby" talk...I just want to do it any enjoy ourselves.....so I'm having the "pre" talk so he knows and there isn't that akward convo in the middle "no....don't pull out"..hahahhahaha....SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

That's a good idea...I find it all a bit hard as well...having that talk! I mean we had the talk about when to start ttc, but then working out the nitty gritty is the hard bit! no pun intended! :rofl:


----------



## chulie

30mummyof1 said:


> That's a good idea...I find it all a bit hard as well...having that talk! I mean we had the talk about when to start ttc, but then working out the nitty gritty is the hard bit! no pun intended! :rofl:

Hahahahaa...ya I'm the same...especially because hubby's been so conditioned for so long to NOT get me pregnant...that's why we always joke it's his time to get off the bench and into the game....hahahaha...so the "pre talk" is great because it's been said....forgotten and then when the time comes he'll be like...oh yeah that's right.....I've been called up to the big leagues and get to play in the game..HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA...


----------



## allforthegirl

chulie said:


> Ohhhhh George AWESOME!!! I will definitely head straight there from here when it's time! hahahaha..thank you for giving us a place to hide together!!!
> 
> Kimmers I'm so sorry to hear but.....sounds like your a smart girl and hopefully you'll be TTC before you know it!!!
> 
> Morning ladies!!!! So...I just sent my DH a text this morning saying...ok....basically next time I complain I'm miserable because I'm on my period take note...because any time we have sex after that......your in the game! hahahahhaha....I did that with #1 too....I just don't want to have "it's time to make a baby" talk...I just want to do it any enjoy ourselves.....so I'm having the "pre" talk so he knows and there isn't that akward convo in the middle "no....don't pull out"..hahahhahaha....SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We had a convo like this too. It was more that my DH was getting cold feet about TTC after the loss. We agreed before the cold feet, that we would take a trip together, so it was more relaxed when we TTC again. He was in agreement then, so when all of the sudden he mentions maybe wait a couple extra months, I mentioned how weird would it be to "pull out" on our romantic vacation. He agreed, so he is now fully aware there will be none of that business next month!!:haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

I have been slowly integrating into the TTC forum. I will officially move over on the 1st of May when AF is due. It is coming up so quickly! Very exciting!!


----------



## Nearlymarried

Hey girls,
I'm back again! My wedding is this weekend and after that we are good to go, however I think ill keep taking the pill while on honeymoon as I don't want any bleeding or anything. I'm feeling quite nervous about TTCing! 
Good luck to those starting soon :)


----------



## chulie

Congrats on your wedding this weekend Nearlymarried ! Hope everything goes smoothly!

Holy crapola.....So I know next month is the month....I'm finding any time I come on BnB I get this like...accelerated heart rate....nervous excitement....I find myself FEELING like I'm already in the TWW and uhmmmm HELLO....not possible..hahahahaahaa...SO funny...I think I could potentially convince myself to pee on a stick and I'm NOT pregnant...this is how excited I am...is that sick or what?This is actually really good for me.....it's a good reminder next month not to mistaken OBVIOUS ovulation signs with sudden pregnancy symptoms...so I'm taking very good notes this month so that I DON'T think I'm pregnant when I know I'm not....I have to keep telling myself it's NOT possible to happen the first month so RELAX and enjoy the ride....(pun intended) HAHAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## allforthegirl

chulie said:


> Congrats on your wedding this weekend Nearlymarried ! Hope everything goes smoothly!
> 
> Holy crapola.....So I know next month is the month....I'm finding any time I come on BnB I get this like...accelerated heart rate....nervous excitement....I find myself FEELING like I'm already in the TWW and uhmmmm HELLO....not possible..hahahahaahaa...SO funny...I think I could potentially convince myself to pee on a stick and I'm NOT pregnant...this is how excited I am...is that sick or what?This is actually really good for me.....it's a good reminder next month not to mistaken OBVIOUS ovulation signs with sudden pregnancy symptoms...so I'm taking very good notes this month so that I DON'T think I'm pregnant when I know I'm not....I have to keep telling myself it's NOT possible to happen the first month so RELAX and enjoy the ride....(pun intended) HAHAHAHAHAHA....

I am freaking myself out all the time right now too!! Though there is a very small chance that we could be so....... whatever like it is going to happen LOL. :dohh: Anything, like you said, to give myself an excuse to POAS!! I will keep doing as you do, charting my symptoms so that when we actually try I can look and calm myself down by seeing that I had that last cycle or what ever :haha:

May 1st I am expecting AF. Just one week!! I will have to keep repeating myself "I know I can, I know I can"


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding *nearlymarried*!!:happydance:

We're so close!! Just a week away until May!


----------



## littlesteph

4 weeks then me and hubby can start to ttc although we did end up doing the deed unprotected, i'm not too worried about it as af had only just finshed, i just want the next 4 weeks to hurry up. so jelous of you ladies starting at the begining of may :)


----------



## Delamere19

How exciting for you ladies TTC so soon. I am so conflicted cos we were going to discuss TTC in June but now it's on hold as my OH has no job atm and it's proving really hard to get another just now. Also someone very close to me has just announced a pregnancy and another family member had a baby last week so all in all I am very broody!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

*Delamere19* fingers crossed that your OH finds a job soon!!:thumbup:


----------



## littlesteph

eeekks me and hubby were talking earlier and he says we can start ttc when i have my next cycle which hopefully means in 3 weeks rather then 4 thats providing my cycles to go every month like they were before i got pregnant but after my chemical rather then they were before i had my chemical. they were all over the place then.


----------



## allforthegirl

littlesteph said:


> eeekks me and hubby were talking earlier and he says we can start ttc when i have my next cycle which hopefully means in 3 weeks rather then 4 thats providing my cycles to go every month like they were before i got pregnant but after my chemical rather then they were before i had my chemical. they were all over the place then.

:yipee: that is great news!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

littlesteph said:


> eeekks me and hubby were talking earlier and he says we can start ttc when i have my next cycle which hopefully means in 3 weeks rather then 4 thats providing my cycles to go every month like they were before i got pregnant but after my chemical rather then they were before i had my chemical. they were all over the place then.

:happydance:Woohoo!!:happydance:


----------



## littlesteph

thank you ladies :D


----------



## bumpin2012

so excited for you ladies getting geared up to TTC. Im still in Limbo waiting on test results... so far no news is good news right?


----------



## Delamere19

I spent the night freaking out about my age! I'm 33 in Sept and I know fertility drops by 3% a yr in your 30's! There is no guarantee that I will fall pregnant as quick with no2 esp as I was 29 with my 1st!! x:baby:


----------



## allforthegirl

Delamere19 said:


> I spent the night freaking out about my age! I'm 33 in Sept and I know fertility drops by 3% a yr in your 30's! There is no guarantee that I will fall pregnant as quick with no2 esp as I was 29 with my 1st!! x:baby:

You know I completely understand you as I am 34. But the more and more I look people are age are just starting out like you. They are talking about it is because we live longer and longer. My brother and sil law are in their 30's and just got PG for the first time!! Even my Dr said I was still young!! I am sure you will be fine!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Delamere19

allforthegirl said:


> Delamere19 said:
> 
> 
> I spent the night freaking out about my age! I'm 33 in Sept and I know fertility drops by 3% a yr in your 30's! There is no guarantee that I will fall pregnant as quick with no2 esp as I was 29 with my 1st!! x:baby:
> 
> You know I completely understand you as I am 34. But the more and more I look people are age are just starting out like you. They are talking about it is because we live longer and longer. My brother and sil law are in their 30's and just got PG for the first time!! Even my Dr said I was still young!! I am sure you will be fine!:thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. My sis has just fallen pg and she is 34 so I know it happens. Lot's of babydust to you xx :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

And you my dear and to you!! :dust:


----------



## bumpin2012

Delamere19 said:


> I spent the night freaking out about my age! I'm 33 in Sept and I know fertility drops by 3% a yr in your 30's! There is no guarantee that I will fall pregnant as quick with no2 esp as I was 29 with my 1st!! x:baby:

A coworker of mine had her first at 36. Her second was a complete surprise and was born a short 16 months after her first. Age is just a number :hugs:


----------



## Delamere19

Thanks ladies!!! I'm feeling that broody feeling coming back strongly. Going to meet my step sisters 1 week old baby tomorrow which I suspect will make me soooo much worse!!!! :baby:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm 33 this time around so hoping age isn't a factor. Conceived my 1st at 28 and 2nd at 31. I'm back waiting with you guys until May as things didn't quite go to plan this month, so if af arrives on time then we shall be trying from the 18th :)
Not long now ladies :happydance:


----------



## chulie

Totally get you ladies and the age thing....I'm 32 and even now I was just about to post my age stress....I usually have such huge ovulation signs...lots of ewcm...tons of typical signs. I've been keeping an eye on things and could pin point ovulation within a day....sure enough...this month....nothing. Not a single ovulation sign. The month before ttc. You have to be kidding me!!!!!' I should have "o"d 2 days ago and didn't......at all. I mean maybe I did...but none of my usual ewcm signs that are normally present every months.....uuuggghhhhhh of f-ing course the month I am right before trying I get nothing. This better not be like this next month or ill be super pissed!!! Or just have to get drunk every weekend to take my mind off things. Hahahahahaha


----------



## bumpin2012

Chulie, just get drunk! I know when Im stressed, my cycles go super wonky. (I had a 38 day cycle in March from all the February stress!)

So far all of my test results have come back and are ok. Still waiting on the repeat of the abnormal one, and if its all good, my IUD will come out!

this is a bit weird, but my phantom baby is very active lately... I think its all the excitement of getting closer to TTCing...lol
(and for those of you who have not heard about this, a phantom baby is feeling fetal movements, even though one is not pregnant! apparently it can be quite common after your first pregnancy, and I had never heard the term until I started feeling it.)


----------



## allforthegirl

2 more days left of the month.... AF should show the 1st and then we are off TTC our little bundle!!


----------



## littlesteph

not long to go, kinda wish we were starting at the begining of the month rather then the tale end.


----------



## chulie

Bahh humbug. My sister in law just asked me to babysit her kid may 25th weekend. People people that is prime ovulation weekend!!!!! I can't say no because she's watched my daughter 3 times when my daycare was closed this month...so I have to say yes. But her kid is 5 months old...doesn't sleep through the night and she's Soooooo fussy....I'm gonna be in no mood to make one of my own. Not how I pictured my weekend that's for sure. Maybe cause my ovulation date was such a mess it will push that date a bit??? I hope so.......boooooo-urns....


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh that's no good, but you never know ovulation could be earlier or later so hopefully you'll be able to get enough in, fx


----------



## allforthegirl

Maybe this baby will surprise you and you will feel more like BDing!! Keeping my FX'd for you!!


----------



## littlesteph

you never know her kid might surprise you and sleep through the night


----------



## Delamere19

Oh my goodness!! I met my niece yesterday and she is soooo tiny!! She was 1 month premature and she is like a little doll! I had cuddles and she just slept all the time. It made me want to keep her!!! :baby: I still don't know when we will be TTC, I feel like it will never happen. My OH got turned down for a job today too which sucks. I feel like we aren't having much luck atm. I want a bubba!!! :cry:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well tomorrow is May 1st and I will be heading over to the TTC side of things. I know I will see you all soon, and hopefully see you on the first trimester real soon too!! I just wanted to say 'bye see you soon's' today before I am off!!


----------



## littlesteph

wish i was starting tomorrow hubby wants to wait untill my next cycle :(


----------



## chulie

Yes....ladies I'm headed over too!!! Can't wait to see you all there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delamere19

Oh no!! Of course it's fab for all you ladies going off to ttc but we will miss you! Hope you pop in now and then and of course lots of :dust:

:thumbup:


----------



## Sun_Flower

My first TTC cycle starts at the end of may, so I'll be over there soon! Good luck to all you lovely ladies, hope to either see you over there or in the pregnancy boards after :)


----------



## MacBabby

Baby dust to you all ladies, I hope you all have a successful time in the TTC Section 

:dust:


----------



## younglove

We are currently WTT because I'm waiting to see if I pass a big upcoming exam.

I posted in the TTC forum but it's so crazy in there I don't think I'll get much response. Can anyone tell me if I'm doing everything I should be to prepare?

Thanks :flower:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1851575-pre-ttc-dos-feedback-appreciated.html


----------



## Forthebun

Hey girls, moving over to TTC and 2WW forum. Good luck and baby dust to all xx


----------



## lau86

Hi girls, just wondering if anyone else is pregnant yet? I got pregnant end of march time so am due 13th of December. Would be nice to hear from you all!


----------

